# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Braum's

## Jay

Pajama-wearing customer finds drive-through changed 
By Tricia Pemberton

The Oklahoman/newsok.com

Edmond resident Anne McKay had a recent brush with embarrassment. 
Running out to Braum's on an early wintry morning, she knew she could grab a gallon of milk before breakfast and no one needed to know she was wearing only pajamas. 
The problem was, Braum's quit selling gallons of milk or other grocery items through its drive-through window in November. McKay then was faced with showing off her nightwear or skipping breakfast. 
"I apologized for them having to see me in my pajamas, and now I know not to go out to Braum's like that anymore," McKay said. 
Terry Holden, marketing director for Braum's, said most customers, as McKay, have been understanding. But he's sure there are a few that have decided to take their business elsewhere. 
"I'm sure it posed an inconvenience, but a lot of folks realize we're still pretty convenient and have some pretty good products. Sometimes we find we have to change whether we want to or not," he said. 
Holden said the decision was made once most of the chain's 281 stores had switched to a fuller grocery store concept. 
In May 2003, Braum's rolled out its Fresh Market, introducing about 60 varieties of fruits and vegetables as well as fresh cuts of beef, pork and chicken. 
The chain also sells fresh-baked items and dry goods in addition to its traditional dairy and ice cream products. 
"The question immediately intimates that this is a really horrible thing, and we don't mean it to be that way. We've just added so many grocery items, it just becomes impossible to sell things through the drive-through window," Holden said. 
"We really would like to be all things to all customers, but we had to make a difficult decision." 
Oklahoma City financial expert Bob Rader, senior vice president of Capital West Securities, said he doesn't think the decision will hurt business for Braum's. 
"The store is structured with different cash registers for groceries versus fast food, anyway. Besides, picking produce and meats is hands on. You'd almost need a designated shopper just to service the drive-through window if you were going to have them select those items," Rader said. 
That's why grocery stores have had such a problem with grocery delivery services and developing online shopping programs. 
"People want to eye their cantaloupes," he said. 
Braum's has 120 stores in Oklahoma and 161 additional stores throughout Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Texas. The first Braum's opened in Oklahoma City in 1968. Holden said the first drive-through opened in 1988.

----------


## Midtowner

Never knew you could even get groceries at their drive through.

I do like their milk better than supermarket milk though.  Their other products seem to be of pretty good quality as well.

----------


## Patrick

Hmmm....I don't understand why the lady didn't just go home and change!  
Anyways, I guess I'm just not that daring.

I'm usually a very organized person, so I'd probably just go inside and get it during the day.

Like Midtowner, I never knew you could get groceries at the drive thru!  For the sake of efficiency, I think Braums is making a good call.

----------


## GrandMaMa

And do you know what else?  I was so impressed when I discovered that they grow their own...EVERYTHING, seriously!  If you will look at the beef, for example, there are no "gobs" of fat on the edges, instead, there is beautiful marbling throughout the meat...a very good sign of proper feeding and preparing the meat.  We have begun buying more and more food there, and are very happy with it.  The rib eyes are so large that we can devide them in half and my husband and I still have more than we can eat at one time.

----------


## metalhead

> And do you know what else?  I was so impressed when I discovered that they grow their own...EVERYTHING, seriously!  If you will look at the beef, for example, there are no "gobs" of fat on the edges, instead, there is beautiful marbling throughout the meat...a very good sign of proper feeding and preparing the meat.  We have begun buying more and more food there, and are very happy with it.  The rib eyes are so large that we can devide them in half and my husband and I still have more than we can eat at one time.


Their ground beef is the same case-ready prepackaged stuff you can buy at wal-mart, though.  Same packaging, everything.

----------


## GrandMaMa

the same packaging doesn't mean that the same product is inside does it?  And no, I'm not just guessing and assuming about what I shared with others, I have a very good friend who is a manager at one of the stores, so I didn't just imagine what I was sharing.  I don't know why you think that just because it's the same packaging that it is the same product it isn't. 


> Their ground beef is the same case-ready prepackaged stuff you can buy at wal-mart, though.  Same packaging, everything.

----------


## SoonerDave

I promise you that Braum's meat source is NOT the same as WalPuke.

A good portion, if not all, of Braum's meat products are provided by Schwab's right here in OKC. 

-soonerdave

----------


## MadMonk

I've purchased a gallon of milk from the drive through on occasion.  It was a nice convenience.  I'm sorry to see it go away.  I know that they sell more stuff now and I wouldn't ask them to grocery shop for me, but how hard would it be to just keep a little fridge near the drive through to sell milk?  It's not like I'm asking them to go pick out a good package of hamburger or chicken.

----------


## metro

I agree MadMonk, I don't think it would be too hard to sell milk ONLY out of the drive through. The one pet peeve that I have is that when I do go inside the "Fresh Market" I have to wait 5 minutes for someone to come over from scooping icecream or frying french fries to check out my purchase.

----------


## Martin

that's my biggest gripe with braum's... they have consistently slow service.  -M

----------


## SoonerDave

As much as I like Braum's, I *hate* this decision. It's so anti-customer, and anti-service. 

An increasing number of businesses continue to treat customers like an inconvenience, and it's getting worse. 

Of course, there are those here who would probably hail it as a hallmark of retail progress, and that I should kiss the ring of the benevolent retailer who deigns to take my money and give me a wet rag in return....

-soonerdew

----------


## metalhead

> I promise you that Braum's meat source is NOT the same as WalPuke.
> 
> A good portion, if not all, of Braum's meat products are provided by Schwab's right here in OKC. 
> 
> -soonerdave



In that case, maybe I'll have to start buying more meat there.  I just find it odd that they would use identical packaging and labeling as the crap they sell at wally-world.

----------


## metalhead

> that's my biggest gripe with braum's... they have consistently slow service.  -M



Not the fault of the employees.  I worked there in college, and every burger had to be made fresh.  Extra waiting time means fresher food.

----------


## MadMonk

> As much as I like Braum's, I *hate* this decision. It's so anti-customer, and anti-service.


Exactly.  The fact that I could get a gallon of milk along with some burgers for the family on the way home was something that differentiated Braum's from the myrad other burger joints in the area.  It's a bad move on their part, IMO.





> In that case, maybe I'll have to start buying more meat there. I just find it odd that they would use identical packaging and labeling as the crap they sell at wally-world.


They probably just purchase their packaging supplies from the same place.

----------


## bandnerd

Um, didn't this happen in 2005, though?  Looking at the OP...

I love Braum's.  I love their burgers.  Their yogurt is probably the best I've had.  I regularly go there in the summer for dairy staples because I have more time to do my grocery shopping.  

I never knew you could even get the milk through the drive through.  I always figured it was just for fast food purchases.

----------


## GrandMaMa

Did you know that they actually have a herd of milk cows located in Tuttle that supplies the local stores?  They do the same all over the country, that's why their milk tastes so good, it is much, much fresher.

----------


## SoonerDave

> They do the same all over the country, that's why their milk tastes so good, it is much, much fresher.


Actually, Braum's is not national. Their operating rules dictate that they have to be able to deliver fresh milk within a certain driving radius of their Tuttle plant (which is open for public tours, by the way, which is a lot of fun). That necessarily restricts them to core region in the central/southern Midwest, eg Oklahoma, North Texas, perhaps into southern Kansas (?), and they (per the last tour I took) have no desire to open any other/broader regional farms/dairies.

One of the great stories they'll tell you is that they had one of their milk transport trucks designed *specifically* and *only* for transport within the confines of the Tuttle dairy. It's too big to run on regular roads; they use it exclusively to ship the fresh milk to the processing plant. Depending on their schedule, if you time it just right, it's possible to get milk from a Braum's store that was produced less than 24 hours previously. 

During the tour, the tour guides tell you how the original Mr. Braum was an absolute obsessive about running an efficient and clean operation, and after touring their plant, I think the family has done a great job of upholding that tradition. The place is impeccable, and it's evident the processes are refined to the nth degree. You leave the tour just itching to go buy some Braum's milk and ice cream!!

No, I do not work for Braum's, just a big fan. Best milk anywhere, IMHO, and NO BGH (bovine growth hormone).

They also have one of the most sophisticated (and expensive) water extraction systems in the world, and they use it to decrease the water content of their reduced-fat milks. It's why those products taste so much better/richer than the counterparts from other dairy companies. 

-soonerdave

----------


## metalhead

> I promise you that Braum's meat source is NOT the same as WalPuke.
> 
> A good portion, if not all, of Braum's meat products are provided by Schwab's right here in OKC. 
> 
> -soonerdave


All this Braum's talk made me hungry, so I went to Braum's for lunch.  While I was there I checked out the meat.  They have indeed changed the distributor since I had last looked, which was about two years ago.  The ground beef, which is what I was referring to, has a generic label and is distributed by Fresh American out of Ft. Worth.  But everything else has a Braum's label, so I guess that's the stuff they get from Schwab's.

----------


## Patrick

Braums actually only makes certain dairy items. They buy the rest from suppliers, which has already been stated, one of their suppliers is Schwabs. 

Braums makes: Milk and ice cream/frozen yogurt at their plant in Tuttle, and their baked goods (cookies, bread, cinnamon rolls, dinner rolls, etc) come from their bakery, which I believe is still here in OKC. 

The meats, veggies, eggs, bacon, butter, soft drinks, pre-packaged dinners, and everything else, are merely distributed with the Braums label, and is made by someone else.

----------


## okclee

> As much as I like Braum's, I *hate* this decision. It's so anti-customer, and anti-service. 
> 
> An increasing number of businesses continue to treat customers like an inconvenience, and it's getting worse. 
> 
> Of course, there are those here who would probably hail it as a hallmark of retail progress, and that I should kiss the ring of the benevolent retailer who deigns to take my money and give me a wet rag in return....
> 
> -soonerdew




You hate the decision of not selling milk and produce through the drive-thru??

I asked the manager of the Braums at MacArthur and Kilpatrick, why they made this decision, and she said "because of rude and inconsiderate people". They would actually have customers go through the drive-thru order all kind of different produce along with milk and eggs, and when they received their order, the customer would complain about the selection of the produce. 

Also how would you like to be in the drive-thru , waiting on your burger , but the car in front of you is trying to decide how fresh the lettuce is??

You can't seriously "hate" this decision, I am sure that you are being sarcastic.

----------


## CanRiv12

> During the tour, the tour guides tell you how the original Mr. Braum was an absolute obsessive about running an efficient and clean operation


Actually, interesting, because I think Braum's stores have gone down in terms of a "clean operation", or at least in the mind's of consumers.  I've seen some research that many people choose other fast food retailers because they appear cleaner than Braum's (don't agree with it).  Part of that is that most of the Braum's in this area are older, and are due for some renovations, at least compared to the other chains.  I think Braum's is beginning to address that...

----------


## jbrown84

> They would actually have customers go through the drive-thru order all kind of different produce along with milk and eggs, and when they received their order, the customer would complain about the selection of the produce.


Then why not do it only for milk?

----------


## Patrick

I don't think they should be providing this service for any grocery items. You don't see Wal-Mart and grocery stores selling their items at drive thru windows. Braums should be no different.

----------


## Easy180

Problem with allowing anything other than the traditonal menu to be ordered through the drive thru is it is inevitable that people will then ask for just one more item along with it and so on

Have to have an all or nothing kind of deal at the drive thru or you will be opening up yourself to those lazy folks that will try and work the system.."Well why can't you grab me an OJ since you will be back there"..."Can you just grab a pecan pie as well?"

Bank drive thru is essentially the same...At least 5 or 10 times a day customers came thru asking for an exception to what is provided...Would be the same or worse at Braum's

----------


## Patrick

Like, can you open me up a marketing account, and give me a car loan through the drive thru?   Whatever

----------


## Easy180

You would be amazed at the lengths people will go to not have to leave their cars  

Would have around 2 or 3 people in the lobby and 10 cars deep in 3 drive thru lanes

----------


## Patrick

Midtowner posted this a few years ago.  I couldn't resist posting it again:

----------


## SoonerDave

> You can't seriously "hate" this decision, I am sure that you are being sarcastic.


No, I was quite serious. I agree that it probably exceeds the bounds of reasonable expectation for fresh produce, eg veggies and things like that, but for milk? A frozen pie? Half-gallon of ice cream? C'mon...That's not unreasonable.

-soonerdave

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

I have always thought it was a great idea to stop selling groceries through the drive through.  

It speeds up the drive thru process and it exposes customers to new products that some customers may not know exists.

I love the Braums on Memorial and Macarthur. It has become my quickstop store. In a way they have become a picnic and bbq stop. You can buy soda,chips, buns, patties, veggies condiments and ice in almost all there stores now.

The Braums burger patties are awesome.  They make them in a honeycomb cut, so that when they shrink during cooking it does not turn into a hockey puck. Like other store bought patties always do.

----------


## Keith

> Midtowner posted this a few years ago. I couldn't resist posting it again:


Hey Patrick, did you ever think of going on a diet? LOL

----------


## MadMonk

> I don't think they should be providing this service for any grocery items. You don't see Wal-Mart and grocery stores selling their items at drive thru windows. Braums should be no different.


Well, if they provide a service that customers want, what's wrong with that?  I'm not saying you should be able to order your full grocery list.  Just limit it to milk sales only (I imagine it was a very popular item).  Perhaps even state that policy on the menu board where you order.  It's a very nice service they provided that didn't take very long.  Most of the time you would be waiting on the burger to cook anyway.

----------


## Easy180

So do they pay an extra person to go out to the milk cooler or do they make the cashier step away and get it madmonk?...Using the cashier slows up the line and paying an extra person is a waste of Braum's money

All about seconds in drive thrus...Some people will drive on if they see 4 or 5 cars in a line...I know cause I do it myself

----------


## Patrick

> All about seconds in drive thrus...Some people will drive on if they see 4 or 5 cars in a line...I know cause I do it myself


Me too.

----------


## MadMonk

> So do they pay an extra person to go out to the milk cooler or do they make the cashier step away and get it madmonk?...Using the cashier slows up the line and paying an extra person is a waste of Braum's money
> 
> All about seconds in drive thrus...Some people will drive on if they see 4 or 5 cars in a line...I know cause I do it myself


Please see my post mentioning having a small cooler nearby for the milk.  Besides, when a customer is sitting there waiting for his/her order, a quick trip to get the milk is not something that would extend the wait.

----------


## MadMonk

> So do they pay an extra person to go out to the milk cooler or do they make the cashier step away and get it madmonk?...Using the cashier slows up the line and paying an extra person is a waste of Braum's money
> 
> All about seconds in drive thrus...Some people will drive on if they see 4 or 5 cars in a line...I know cause I do it myself


Please see my post mentioning having a small cooler nearby for the milk.  Even if they don't have something like that, when a customer is sitting there waiting for his/her order, a quick trip to get the milk is not something that would extend the wait any more than they already wait for them to put together the burger and fries.

Even barring all that, I'd still wait a few seconds longer for the convenience of getting the milk at the drive through.  If you won't, then nobody's stopping you from going elsewhere.  My guess is that more people liked the convenience than hated the extra wait.

----------


## dismayed

A huge part of a fast food restaurant's profitability is based on drive through wait time.  I could definitely see why they would want to do this.

Plus, I get frustrated enough as it is when a mini-van is in front of me buying burgers for the entire soccer team.  I couldn't imagine waiting for someone to rattle off their shopping list too.   :Smile:

----------


## mranderson

> A huge part of a fast food restaurant's profitability is based on drive through wait time. I could definitely see why they would want to do this.
> 
> Plus, I get frustrated enough as it is when a mini-van is in front of me buying burgers for the entire soccer team. I couldn't imagine waiting for someone to rattle off their shopping list too.


I HATE fast food drive thru's. They are very slow and cost fuel with the car ideling so much. If I can not go in, even for my take out order, I will not eat there.

How can the drive thru be based on profit? It makes no sense to me.

----------


## Karried

I remember a few months back.. I was inside Braums on Memorial and a customer and his passenger were in the drive through.. I can't remember exactly what was said to the girl taking his order but she attacked him.... he was being pretty mellow and she was saying.. ' I _know_ you didn't just grab those napkins out of my hand'! He was saying' *What, what*? *No*, I didn't grab the napkins' Something like that... I was shocked! I couldn't help but think...wth? This is customer service? 

Knowing my temper, I would have reached through that window and grabbed something else, like her throat.

----------


## jbrown84

I always just go inside, even when I'm taking it to go.

Do the same thing at the bank.

----------


## Patrick

> I always just go inside, even when I'm taking it to go.
> 
> Do the same thing at the bank.


You usually get better customer service that way.

----------


## OkieKAS

People with disAbilities can not always go inside
If I ask for my milk at the window....I get my milk at the window.


*Once, at McDonald's/Chickasha I requested Iced tea w/fresh Lemon, (appx 10:00 pm)......it was delivered to me w/o fresh lemon, asked again for the fresh lemon.....deliverer retrieved it, returned it back, shortly, w/o fresh lemon.....returned it again, retrieved it back again via no lemon......but this time the deliverer (a young teen girl) handed me an actual WHOLE lemon saying that she did not know how to "cut it up". I handed her another 50 cents and left..........::::true story::::

*At a KFC/El Reno, I asked for chicken breast strips and instead received a whole piece of chicken breast......driving back thru the drive - thru, I explained that I did get my correct order.....a young teen male said "I am so sorry, if I was smart, I wouldn't be working here". (I tipped him a $1) :::::true story:::::::

----------


## dismayed

> How can the drive thru be based on profit? It makes no sense to me.


It's funny, I do the same thing a lot of times.  I've found that so many people just use the drive though by default that you can usually walk right in, order, and get out long before the car you would have been behind even makes it to the window.

I have a friend in the restaurant management business and asked him about this.  It turns out that almost all fast food places use some formula where they calculate the time from which you place your order at the speaker and the time you arrive at the window to get your order, and based on the average order price they calculate out how much they make in that window of time and are always trying to increase its speed.

I think perhaps the fatal flaw in that formula is that they start the clock when you place the order, not when you queue up into the line.

----------


## Karried

_



How can the drive thru be based on profit? It makes no sense to me.


_

_I think in the long run they get more orders by not having people park and walk in._ 

_Maybe they only have to hire one person taking the orders through the drive through and hire more to handle the walk in customers.  I don't know about profitability.. more like an added convenience for customers. _ 

_With gas prices so high... I'm not wanting to sit idling in the line. I'll just walk in..._

----------


## okclee

This is why Sonic is one of the fastest growing fast-food chains in the world. People love to stay in their car and order fast crappy food. 

Come on Okies let's stay the fattest and unhealthy city in the U.S., we can do it if we all try.

----------


## kevinpate

While I'm very unlikely to ever be confused for a healthy eater, some of my family are regular consumers of healthy fare.  They find it very possible to eat healthy at many of the fast food locations.

----------


## PUGalicious

> How can the drive thru be based on profit? It makes no sense to me.


Seems to work for McDonald's. But, then again, I'm sure their business experience scarcely compares to your own.

----------


## SoonerDave

> This is why Sonic is one of the fastest growing fast-food chains in the world. People love to stay in their car and order fast crappy food. 
> 
> Come on Okies let's stay the fattest and unhealthy city in the U.S., we can do it if we all try.


Thank you for your condescending, superior, judgmental, holier-than-thou observation on everyone else! 

I guess we can rest assured nothing as lowly as a "crappy" hamburger has ever deigned to cross your lips. 

The point isn't about being "lazy" in a drive through, it's about _customer service_. The Braum's situation is merely one more benchmark in our American retail culture that promotes the notion that a customer is an inconvenience, not the source of a retailer's livelihood. 

I'm reminded of a sign I saw in one small restaurant some time ago that had words to the effect of "Customers are NOT an inconvenience. Customers are NOT a hassle. Customers are the reason we have a paycheck, the reason our doors are open, and the reason you have a job."

This isn't a carte blanche license for customers to treat foodservice employees like garbage, but a reminder to keep the cart before the horse. Serve the customer. If you don't remember and honor your customers, you end up like the General Motors corporation, twenty years too late asking the question, "Where did all the customers go?"

-soonerdave

----------


## MadMonk

> Thank you for your condescending, superior, judgmental, holier-than-thou observation on everyone else! 
> 
> I guess we can rest assured nothing as lowly as a "crappy" hamburger has ever deigned to cross your lips. 
> 
> The point isn't about being "lazy" in a drive through, it's about _customer service_. The Braum's situation is merely one more benchmark in our American retail culture that promotes the notion that a customer is an inconvenience, not the source of a retailer's livelihood. 
> 
> I'm reminded of a sign I saw in one small restaurant some time ago that had words to the effect of "Customers are NOT an inconvenience. Customers are NOT a hassle. Customers are the reason we have a paycheck, the reason our doors are open, and the reason you have a job."
> 
> This isn't a carte blanche license for customers to treat foodservice employees like garbage, but a reminder to keep the cart before the horse. Serve the customer. If you don't remember and honor your customers, you end up like the General Motors corporation, twenty years too late asking the question, "Where did all the customers go?"
> ...


 :Congrats:   :Yeahthat:

----------


## GrandMaMa

> Actually, Braum's is not national. Their operating rules dictate that they have to be able to deliver fresh milk within a certain driving radius of their Tuttle plant (which is open for public tours, by the way, which is a lot of fun). That necessarily restricts them to core region in the central/southern Midwest, eg Oklahoma, North Texas, perhaps into southern Kansas (?), and they (per the last tour I took) have no desire to open any other/broader regional farms/dairies.
> 
> One of the great stories they'll tell you is that they had one of their milk transport trucks designed *specifically* and *only* for transport within the confines of the Tuttle dairy. It's too big to run on regular roads; they use it exclusively to ship the fresh milk to the processing plant. Depending on their schedule, if you time it just right, it's possible to get milk from a Braum's store that was produced less than 24 hours previously. 
> 
> During the tour, the tour guides tell you how the original Mr. Braum was an absolute obsessive about running an efficient and clean operation, and after touring their plant, I think the family has done a great job of upholding that tradition. The place is impeccable, and it's evident the processes are refined to the nth degree. You leave the tour just itching to go buy some Braum's milk and ice cream!!
> 
> No, I do not work for Braum's, just a big fan. Best milk anywhere, IMHO, and NO BGH (bovine growth hormone).
> 
> They also have one of the most sophisticated (and expensive) water extraction systems in the world, and they use it to decrease the water content of their reduced-fat milks. It's why those products taste so much better/richer than the counterparts from other dairy companies. 
> ...


By saying "All over the country" I didn't mean to imply Nationally, but I supposed it sounded that way...thanks for the clarification...

----------


## BailJumper

> This is why Sonic is one of the fastest growing fast-food chains in the world. People love to stay in their car and order fast crappy food.


Hmmmmm, no. They make a pretty damn good hamburger and coney for a great price. Especially considering how little meat is actually on one of their burgers.

Personally, i hate to eat in a car. We usually order ours to go.

----------


## GrandMaMa

> No, I was quite serious. I agree that it probably exceeds the bounds of reasonable expectation for fresh produce, eg veggies and things like that, but for milk? A frozen pie? Half-gallon of ice cream? C'mon...That's not unreasonable.
> 
> -soonerdave


If you stop and consider the location of these items within the store, I think that you would understand why someone at the window can't just run clear across the store and get a gallon of milk or ice cream or whatever, it isn't located by the window.  I prefer to walk in and look around anyway, they have added some new item almost every time I visit and I would never know about it if I could get my milk through the window.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> This is why Sonic is one of the fastest growing fast-food chains in the world. People love to stay in their car and order fast crappy food. 
> 
> Come on Okies let's stay the fattest and unhealthy city in the U.S., we can do it if we all try.


I too take exception to this. I love hamburgers, and will eat them from Sonic, McDonalds, Chili's, Braums, Booger Fling, etc. I'll eat them from the drive through, I'll eat them in the restaurant, I'll take them home, and I make a damnfinetasty one on the grill if I do say so myself.

I'm also quite the beer drinker. Some of my beers are heavy, high in calories, and generally very bad for me.

My blood pressure isn't out of whack, my cholesterol is fine, I'm not a drunk, and I don't weigh 300 lbs.

All things in moderation there Captain McInmybusiness.

As for the topic at hand, I'm going to have to try ordering some lettuce at the Braums drive-thru this weekend...Just to have an excuse to walk around in their store in my PJ's. My PJ's that have little fat sumo wrestlers on them. That's how I roll...With a fat guy on my pants, not in them.

----------


## scootinger

> Actually, interesting, because I think Braum's stores have gone down in terms of a "clean operation", or at least in the mind's of consumers.  I've seen some research that many people choose other fast food retailers because they appear cleaner than Braum's (don't agree with it).  Part of that is that most of the Braum's in this area are older, and are due for some renovations, at least compared to the other chains.  I think Braum's is beginning to address that...


Yeah, I agree....every time I see any of their ads or go to a Braum's it feels like I've walked into the 1980s. That's something they really need to work on.

----------


## soonerfaithful

I've been going to Braum's when they first opened when I was a little girl. Now my teenage daughter will only drink Braum's milk.
Braum's processes it's milk right there at Tuttle. So the milk goes from the cow, straight to the process system, to the plant to be put into containers then on the delivery trucks. So yes you will be getting milk that has come from the cow within 24-48 hours. This is one reason Braum's milk is cheaper then other stores.

Many stores are looking old as they are old. There is remodeling going on and there is talk of some of the smaller older stores being rebuilt.

With Mr. & Mrs. Braum getting up there in age it will be interesting to see what changes if any will be made when their kids take over.

----------


## SuperScooper

They're anything but plain vanilla, these new Braum's Ice Cream & Dairy Stores.

Work is well under way on the first of the next generation of Braum's stores at 800 E Lindsey in Norman. It will replace the Braum's at 1320 E Lindsey, built 28 years ago, and should be complete by the end of July, spokeswoman Andie Schwab said.

It's "model W,” the 29th different design of store since the first Braum's opened in Oklahoma City in 1968. Some models were tweaked, not overhauled, hence more models than letters from A to W.

It's the first major new design since "model V” debuted in September 2002, ending the mansard roofs that had defined Braum's exteriors for 20 years.

The plan is to replace some of the dairy-based treat and grocery retailer's oldest stores — 59 locations without drive-through windows — with the new stores.

Stacked-stone exteriors, composition gabled roofs and state-of-the-art digital menu boards inside and out will set off the new stores from the not-so-new.

"We're excited about building our first store with our new look and design in Norman. We've been working on this prototype for years,” said Drew Braum, president. 

"Inside and out, from the stone exterior to the stained concrete floors, it's unlike any Braum's store you've ever seen before.”

The prototype has 5,756 square feet of space, a little smaller than the previous model, which has 5,800 square feet, Schwab said.


Change in emphasis
The space is proportioned differently in the new design to accommodate a change in emphasis at Braum's.
Neither Braum's ice cream nor the 10,000 cows in Tuttle that produce it are going anywhere. In fact, new flavors including cake batter and fried ice cream, plus new sherbets, are coming.

But with the new design, Braum's is reducing the seating areas from around 120 seats to 86 seats, and is expanding its "fresh market” areas to accommodate a growing line of produce and staple groceries.

The new stores will have the traditional fountain area for ice cream, grill area for sandwiches, and the enlarged market for dairy, baked goods, meat and produce, with wider aisles, double checkout counters and automatic doors.

Other features will include wrap-around murals of farm scenes in the market areas, pendant lights over multicolored tables in the restaurants, and open-beam ceilings. 

The new stores will replace the chain's oldest, smallest stores.

"My family and I thought it was time for something bigger and better,” said Braum, whose parents, Mary and Bill Braum, opened the first Braum's store in 39 years ago. "Within the next few years our plan is to rebuild about 59 stores throughout a five-state area, using this same prototype.”

After Norman, the next new stores will be built in Choctaw, Oklahoma City, Altus and Ada, Schwab said. Braum's has 276 stores in all in Oklahoma, Kansas, Texas, Arkansas and Missouri.

"It's unlike any Braum's store you've ever seen before.”

Drew Braum, president



Changes 

New Braum's stores upcoming:

•Norman — 800 E Lindsey, replacing a store at 1320 E Lindsey

•Choctaw — 14205 NE 23, replacing one 14729 NE 23

•Oklahoma City — 4201 NW 39, a new store

•Altus — 2505 N Main, replacing a store at the same location

•Ada — 13th and S Mississippi, replacing one at 601 N Mississippi

----------


## Rifleman2C

Good post, thanks for the info!

I'm glad to see Braum's putting a little extra into the look of the stores... I did quite a bit of shopping at the Choctaw store beacuse of it's convenient location to my old house, and always thought that it was one of the worst looking stores they had.  But the looks never changed the fact that there was always good stuff sold inside!

----------


## kevinpate

I enjoy their food, but more than new designs, more than new products, please, please, can't they figure out a way to improve their service time.  i don't want the burger cooked faster, but I would love to see a Braum's where it doesn't take over six mionutes just to place an order, with only one person inf ront of you, and they had a simple order, and then another six minutes to see your order get underway.

Hot or cold, it doesn't matter, i can not name one burger barn, home spun, national or regional, that is consistently slower than Braum's.  I only go back as often as I do for the milk and well, they ARE tasty burgers once you get one

----------


## Easy180

I agree...Braum's is horrificly slow...Always has been, but it seems it just falls into the same speed category as other ice cream stores...The two frozen yogurt stores I drive thru seem to take an average of 5 to 10 minutes per vehicle...Not sure if they have to make the yogurt from scratch or what

They make Braum's seem like a McD's when it comes to speed

----------


## sweetmercyfan

Love the dairy products, service could be better, but if your looking for a desert we go to Sweet Mercy.  They have frozen custard with all kinds of toppings and any espresso drink you want, or they can blend the espresso in with your frozen custard, which is awesome!!  It's on I-240

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I agree...Braum's is horrificly slow...Always has been, but it seems it just falls into the same speed category as other ice cream stores...The two frozen yogurt stores I drive thru seem to take an average of 5 to 10 minutes per vehicle...Not sure if they have to make the yogurt from scratch or what
> 
> They make Braum's seem like a McD's when it comes to speed


No kidding...The only place with slower service (in general) is theaters.

I really have a hard time watching some of those people move. I want to hit them with a cattle prod when I watch how slowly they go after that popcorn bag.

Even at Harkin's...I think they hired _only_ people that were orphaned in the jungle at an early age and were raised by turtles.

----------


## Jonboyinget

Braum's is doing exactly what is expected of any drive-thru for fast food restaurant.  If your going to get Milk or any other grocer products, don't be such a lazy butt, and walk in and get it yourself instead of having someone "fetch" it for you because your in your P.J.'s.

----------


## SWOKC 4 me

Braums used to have great burgers but something happened to them.  I don't know what the difference is but their burgers do not taste the same as they used to.  The last couple of times I went into Braums I was very disappointed in my burger.  Do they taste different to anyone else or have my taste buds just changed?

----------


## OkieKAS

My milk jug cap has a label on it that says

rBGH FREE
Our Private Dairy Herd is
NOT treated with rBGH

No significant difference has been shown
between milk from rBGH treated 
and untreated cows.


*Recombinant bovine growth hormone (rBGH)*

Bovine somatotropin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## metro

Haven't they had this on there for awhile now? Maybe it depends on which Braum's you go to.

----------


## OkieKAS

> Haven't they had this on there for awhile now? Maybe it depends on which Braum's you go to.




Oh....... so what are you saying?  That we get the OLD milk in Chickasha?  hahahahahahahaha

Hubby buys 2 gallons weekly and this is the first time we have seen it.

----------


## okclee

Yes, I have been seeing that label since around Christmas. My inlaws were in town for the holidays and noticed it. They are big health people so they noticed it before I did.

----------


## OkieKAS

WoW...weird, in and of itself. 

Essentially since the Braum's Dairy is in Grady County.

----------


## OUman

^I've been seeing that label since around December as well. rBGH is a hormone that makes cows produce more milk, artificially of course. My stance on the issue is the same I have for anything artificial: as far as possible, I avoid eating it or drinking it. I drink mainly organic milk these days (certified organic, not the crap Horizon sells-their organic milk isn't really organic anyway, since their cows are fed on grains like silo-stored corn, ugh).

----------


## OkieKAS

Hubby is a major milk drinker 'round here. At least 2 gallons a week. 

I have a little with cereal or choc milk. 

Guess the label just got to our area. 

Maybe the issue has just gotten more media so now it goes on all caps.

----------


## fromdust

i havent been to braums for a while. how do the milk prices compare to the super markets?

----------


## OkieKAS

Hubby prefers Braum's to anything else. He says it tastes better - fresher.
Also, Hiland has good choc milk and reg milk. 
Farm Fresh was always pretty good to me.

Braum's seems to have a smoother quality to it. It mixes with chocolate syrup better than the others and I never have any choc that settles to the bottom. It has a sweeter taste than the others. 

Utilized in cooking, it stirs in very well with omelets, potatoes....etc...

It doesn't have that opaque look to it in a glass. It is milky white not watery looking.

Growing up in rural OK we had milk cows, and after straining most of the cream off, (one didn't strain it all off and most of the hand/milking/straining was through a cloth) so you had milk that looks like Braum's. A rich creamy appearance of well blended milk. We only drink whole Vit D milk.

Braum's only utilizes Holstein cows, too. 

That may make a big difference.

My son with a crew chops the alfalfa for Braum's so I was out there severalmany times and looked around.

Their cows are in a huge covered barn that has water sprayers going to keep it clean when they are not being milked. The farm always looks really clean, too. All of the equipment, the barns, the ponds, the land........it is all very clean.

I really don't know much about the other dairys.

And Braum's sells cheaper.

We have never gotten any BAD milk or even near being outdated.

----------


## teacher girl

i have also seen that for a few months now (we go through a good 2 gallons a week)

I always had braum's milk growing up and now I can't drink any other!  i love braums

----------


## CCOKC

The new Braums at 39th and Tulsa opened on Monday.  If anyone would take a picture and post we could see the new design.  It is quite different from other stores I have visited.  The outside uses a lot of stonework and the inside is more segregated between the grocery side and the restaurant side.

----------


## Jon27

I worked for Braum's for 3 years. The problem isn't that they're slow (I even smirked when I read that!), it's that there poorly designed. When the person in front of you orders 6 banana splits, than you're going to have to wait. Braum's structure and food offerings are not built on speed. That's why you'll get to the window and have a melted cone. Yours was made first because it was simple, meanwhile the other guy is making 15 large shakes. Braum's is a great restaurant, and I enjoyed working there. In fact, if I had to, I wouldn't mind going back as a store manager, but they need a training overhaul. The staffing models they use are way off. They run a barebones crew, when you need extra because of the time it takes to make their products.

----------


## Martin

nothing against you superchris, but for me braum's seems to be routinely slow whether or not they are busy.  -M

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

...and routinely run by retarded, under-supervised, high-schoolers.

----------


## soonerj

Hopefully the Braum's along I-35 in the Lewisville-Denton, Texas, area is getting replaced.  It is definitely one of the OLD designs.  Does anyone know if it is planning to be rebuilt?  I can't believe corporate has allowed it to remain there for so long.  Its signage is definitely way out of date.

----------


## soonerfaithful

> Hopefully the Braum's along I-35 in the Lewisville-Denton, Texas, area is getting replaced.  It is definitely one of the OLD designs.  Does anyone know if it is planning to be rebuilt?  I can't believe corporate has allowed it to remain there for so long.  Its signage is definitely way out of date.


Right now the stores they have on the list to replace are the smaller model non drive thru stores.
They are also remodeling some of the other stores that do have drive thrus but there aren't as many of those they are doing.

----------


## Jon27

> ...and routinely run by retarded, under-supervised, high-schoolers.


Well...I won't deny that!




> nothing against you superchris, but for me braum's seems to be routinely slow whether or not they are busy. -M


This is probably because of the retards!

----------


## venture

> The new Braums at 39th and Tulsa opened on Monday.  If anyone would take a picture and post we could see the new design.  It is quite different from other stores I have visited.  The outside uses a lot of stonework and the inside is more segregated between the grocery side and the restaurant side.


Or if you live in Norman and have driven down Lindsey just east of campus, you've seen this store model for almost a year now. Definitely an improvement.

----------


## I AM PS3

For those still wanting to see what the new stores look like, you can access a page on their newest store here: Braum's Ice Cream!

Also, you can see a larger image at this location: www.lippertbros.com/images/pic-braums1-big.jpg

I must confess that these are remarkably better looking than previous Braum's stores. As a native Oklahoman, I really missed Braum's for the 16 months I was temporarily located in Orlando, FL.

Anyway... for what it's worth, thought I'd share the pictures.

Paul
--------------------------------
I AM PS3

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Meh.  Looks like it belongs at Kelly & Covell in Edmond.

----------


## CCOKC

Thanks for posting those pictures I AM PS3.  I drove by the new Braums on 39th and Tulsa almost every day while they were building it and didn't recognize it as a Braums until I saw the distinctive B on the building when it was pretty close to being done.  I even knew a Braums was going in close to there but the address that someone posted on this site was a few blocks to the west of the where the building actually went in.

----------


## oudirtypop

I certainly hope the braums on 19th in moore is expedited to #1 on the list of renovations. Its a piece of crap and the wood paneling is awful!

Service may suck, buts some of the best ice cream known to man!

----------


## oneforone

If it has a drive-thru it may be awhile before it is replaced. If it does not have a drive-thru, it will be one of the 59 they are planning on replacing.

----------


## SoonerDave

I hope Braum's could take some stock in the maintenance of their stores, old or new. There's a great disparity among stores in fairly close proximity to each other, in terms of cleanliness. 

As an example, the store at SW 89th east of Penn is usually not very clean - heck, I don't even like to go in there anymore -  but the store on S. Western just north of 119th is usually very sharp. Don't get that, as fastidious as Braum's seems to be about everything else...

-Dave

----------


## mecarr

The one one 18th and Classen is pretty nice. I tell ya, Braum's has the best hamburgers around.

----------


## Firefly831

I admit that I do 98% of my shopping at walmart and crest for convince reasons but I do like to get milk and ice cream from braums when I can. Im curious though about the new larger braums with the expanded market area. According to their website the are ones open in okc (along with mwc and some other areas. But they don't go on to say which stores they are.
Does anyone know which locations offer the larger "W" concept?

----------


## CCOKC

I shop at the new Braums at 39th and Tulsa which I guess has the new concept.  The restaurant portion is physically separated from the market side by a wall.  I shop there all the time for milk, eggs, and other dairy as well as salads and produce.  I think I have only been to the restaurant side 1 time and I have been in there at least once a week since they opened.

----------


## kevinpate

I'm not a fan of the slow slow service on the meal side (though I found one, and thus far only one, notable exception, the Braum's in Perry OK.  Those folks be FAST!)

Their milk products are excellent, I will give them their due

----------


## oneforone

The W concept maybe the new remodel they are doing to the older stores.

The store at NW Expressway and Meridian was recently remodeled to a new format. The store near 89th and Penn is currently undergoing that same remodel.

----------


## Thunder

There is one that went under a complete change on 15th, way out there, I think passed Douglas or Midwest Blvd.  Not sure, I forgot the name of the street, but it is across the street from the new Buy for Less.  It's close to Choctaw.

----------


## John1744

I know of one at 15th and Post in Midwest City by the Blockbuster, and Buy For Less.

They also have the larger format at the Braum's in Choctaw.

----------


## mecarr

There's one at around 17th and classen blvd. It has fruits, veggies, meats and snack type foods. It's nice, but small, and one could not do their full grocery shopping there. But if you just need something quick then it is pretty convenient.

----------


## metro

There is another Braum's thread talking about the remodel and it listed the stores. If you're curious, you may want to do a search for a list of stores getting the remodel. Most that I've noticed have it now. It's nothing to write home about. The one on NW 39th and Tulsa is probably the nicest I've seen, but it still is ugly and out of place. I will never get the Braum's family marketing and design strategy.

----------


## braums manager

starting today we have 9 new flavors 

premium flavors

chocolate cheesecake

chunky chocolate cheesecake

triple chocolate cheese cake 

birthday cake

dulche de leche cheesecake 

light ice cream

pomegrante cheese cake

frozen yougurt 

mixed berry granola 

blackberry and cream with almonds 

sherbet

pomegrante 


so stop on by your local braums and try one of these new flavors they will be sold in both the fresh market area as well as the  cone line

enjoy

----------


## kevinpate

What?!?!?! No blueberry cheesecake? 

Sigh, y'all just don't love me, that's what the problem be.  But, I'll give ya props anyhows if the blackberry and creme be good.  Does it come sans almonds, or are they already ground into the mix on the production end of things?

----------


## braums manager

mixed in already all our ice cream that has nuts and thing are mixed in and i hear ya about the blueberry cheesecake

----------


## kevinpate

okie doke.  I doubt an almond or three will do me any permanent damage.  No allergies, don't really even detest nuts, but I'm not real crazy about them either.

Blackberries on the other hand, YUM!  Even the memories are tasty when you're talking blackberries.  I'll have to swing by one today.

----------


## lasomeday

Whatever happened to the Brownie Batter they introduced a year or so ago?

----------


## NativeOkie

The best is the Pumpkin during the holidays.

----------


## Jesseda

why cant they make the yogurt  cheescakes yumm,, all the good flavored ones are in the fat ice cream catagory : (

----------


## alan

sounds great, thanks for the update!

support your local braum's!

----------


## braums manager

> Whatever happened to the Brownie Batter they introduced a year or so ago?



brownie batter is still available

----------


## Charlie40

Braum's needs to get serious with the clinliness standards though. I went to my local Braum's on 12 th street in Moore a couple of weeks ago and man was that place a wreck and nasty nasty nasty. Ice cream and food strewn everywhere behind the counter malt machines filthy and covered in all kinds of differnt ice cream leftovers, some of the employees are downright nasty looking too long hair hanging down on guys and hickies on necks I was going to order something till i saw all of this and it made me cringe so I got something from the freezer instead. They pour milk from gallon or 1/2 gallon jugs of whatever the employee decides to grab from the regular consumer case at the time be it whole or 1% or that fat free junk, there is no standard and then they leave it sitting out on the counter the whole time to get warm and with the lid off so flies can land on top of or go in it ewww. Braums seriously needs to clean up there act or they are going to loose me as a customer.

----------


## knightunder

they really are dirty, i stopped buying ice cream there, all the edmond locations are dirty , will never go to braums again unless i need to buy some onions

----------


## Jon27

> starting today we have 9 new flavors 
> 
> premium flavors
> 
> chocolate cheesecake
> 
> chunky chocolate cheesecake
> 
> triple chocolate cheese cake 
> ...


Is Peanut Butter and Pretzel still available?  Thanks for the updates!

----------


## bluedogok

> What?!?!?! No blueberry cheesecake?


That was a friends favorite, my favorite was Cinnamon Crumbcake that they had around Christmas time many years ago.

We stopped at the one in Hillsboro, Texas yesterday on the way back to Austin from Fort Worth. Picked up some Vanilla Chunky Chocolate instead of the usual Peanut Butter Cup. I noticed the case was pretty empty, I guess that was making room for the new flavors. I did see the pretzel flavor there.

----------


## kevinpate

Love their milk, love the shakes and ice cream, but I continue to need mild sedatives or stronger to survive waiting on their cooked areas to get it together, and then for them to re get it together in order to match the actual freakin order.

Once gotten correctly, so sad that rarely is it on the first try, I'd put most of B's burgers up against anyone's, but I'll never confuse B with a fast food place.  I've been to many outlets, in the metro and elsewhere, and only the one in Perry was impressive on speed and correctness of order both

----------


## alan

> Is Peanut Butter and Pretzel still available?


that sounds really good, i've never seen or heard of it.

----------


## Jon27

> that sounds really good, i've never seen or heard of it.


You have got to try it!  If it's still available.

----------


## Zoom Zoom

pomegranate sherbet sounds yummy!

----------


## braums manager

we are also going to start having some new sandwiches next week or so i have been told not sure what they are but they will have chipotle mayo on them doesnt get any better than that

----------


## okclee

Any chance Braums could open an updated store in the downtown triangle district??  

People are screaming for a downtown grocery store, but I think a Braums would be welcomed, especially with the growing market that they have. Not to mention being able to get the ice cream and burgers at an urban Braums. 

Just a suggestion.

The new ice cream flavors sound great too.

----------


## metro

okclee, they were already propositioned to open one in triangle and declined last year.

----------


## OKCMallen

> okclee, they were already propositioned to open one in triangle and declined last year.


Would be perfect there.  That's too bad.

----------


## andimthomas

Braums is great! But I have to say, their stores tend to be...on the dirty side....

----------


## metro

> Would be perfect there.  That's too bad.


Personally, I would rather NOT have a Braum's in Downtown. The service is very slow,the stores are ugly,and as thomas said, their stores tend to be dirty, and it seems there is a big disconnect between the stores and their corporate office.

----------


## Thunder

With the remodel design that they had rolled out, I think they should build one in Bricktown.

----------


## metro

No, in no way is the new design urban. Letting McDonalds have a large parking lot and drive through was bad enough. We need to keep the suburban out of Downtown. The remodel, while better than the old Braums, is still hideous, it is even more suburban. Please keep Braums out of downtown, or if they do come, force them into an urban design.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Personally, I would rather NOT have a Braum's in Downtown. The service is very slow,the stores are ugly,and as thomas said, their stores tend to be dirty, and it seems there is a big disconnect between the stores and their corporate office.


Dear Lord man.  Braum's is an Oklahoma company and a staple.  There's no grocery store downtown.  Braum's offers a tiny market which would fill people's needs.  Force a design for the outside and let them do their thing.  You're wanting your opinion to dictate how the inside looks?  

For someone who is such an Oklahoma City proponent, you seem to not like it here.  You seem to want to be in a futuristic version of San Francisco or something.  I'm all for improving what OKC is and keeping an open mind, but we can't deny who we are either.

I bet you loved SimCity as a kid.

----------


## metro

I like how you always pick and choose the parts to quote. I like how you left out this part:




> Please keep Braums out of downtown, or if they do come, force them into an urban design


I'm a downtowner, I own property downtown, live downtown, work downtown and play downtown. I was doing it before it was the cool thing to do. I agree Braum's is an Oklahoma staple. I get my Braums fix nearby at 17th and Classen. You mention force them to a design (which I previously stated and you left out), I said nothing about the inside, other than that most are dirty, which another poster also stated. Maybe that's hard to understand in Norman, personally striving for the best we can I don't think is too unrealistic or too "San Fran."  If we had that attitude, we wouldn't have come this far in the last 10 years. Many people thought that way just 15 years ago and never thought we could come this far. Sorry Mallen, but it's folks with mindsets like me who see outside the box and the potential we still have and yet to achieve. 

Also, didn't play SimCity as a kid. Too busy playing downtown and admiring the architecture of the inner city.

----------


## JuJuBeans

I shop at the 'Fresh Market' area, but never order anything for myself in the fast food area. They don't use clean towels when wiping off ice cream shakes, or sundaes when they spill over, and I never see anyone washing their hands.

----------


## bandnerd

The pomegranate sherbet is tasty....tasty, tasty. Picked some up today.

I have eaten at the Braum's on 18th and Classen many a time. Don't really care if the store is dirty. I go through the drive through and I very rarely have a wait. The service is usually friendly, and even if they use a not-so-perfect towel, I've never gotten sick from the food!

----------


## Patrick

Tried the blackberry cream almond.  Absolutely tastey.

----------


## braums manager

update on the new sandwiches 

Southwestern chipotle`

this sandwich comes in either hamburger/crispy chicken/grilled chicken/steak

chipotle mayo pepperjack cheese bacon and roasted peppers and onions  on a sesame seed bun 

chicken bacon ranch 

is grilled/crispy chicken ranch dressing american cheese and bacon 


these sandwiches will be available starting monday

----------


## rondvu

I have to say the manager at the Braum's on NW Expressway stays on top of his store and employees. I saw him make an employee mop the floor twice because it was not up to his standards. I just finished some rainbow sherbet and it sure was good.

----------


## alan

> these sandwiches will be available starting monday


very cool, they sound great!

----------


## ShiroiHikari

Braum's seems to be a little behind the times, but oh well-- the ice cream and burgers are good.  

I liked the new Mixed Berry Granola ice cream.  The Dulce de Leche Cheesecake was pretty good too, but a little too sweet for my taste.

----------


## gmwise

i would hope Braums would take over the IHOP in Bricktown.
The place has been in decline for at least a year.
Horrid service and food.

----------


## kevinpate

the blackberry, which could do with 98% fewer nuts, was worth the wait, even to an impatient cuss like me.

----------


## braums manager

i cant stop eating the new chipotle sandwiches the ranch are not that great to me but cant keep me away from the crispy chipotle

----------


## soonervegas

I agree on the Braums cleanliness factor.  I love Braums, but I will not eat unpackaged food there.

----------


## HeatherDawn

I have never noticed a problem with cleanliness at Braum's but I'm usually in smaller towns when I go there...They have the best fast food burger that I know of.

----------


## southernskye

The ones I have been in here in OKC are just filthy. The 2 I have been in the Dallas area are much cleaner. I  do love their milkshakes, but won't eat anything they have to cook.

----------


## bluedogok

I stopped at the one in Mineral Wells today on the way back from Altus and pick up some ice cream and milk. My cousins from Nashville had to hit the one in Altus last night.

----------


## rbayless

Looks like the new Braum's in OKC/Yukon on Mustang Rd/Reno opens on Tuesday July 7th.. I have not been inside any of their stores that have the new floorplan, but as I understand it, they are trying to separate the grocery from the hot food portion of the store..

----------


## metro

Braum?s likes old commercials? at The Lost Ogle

The comments are pretty spot on too.

----------


## selk1

It looks like they are closed.  Is it for remodel or maybe a new building with a drive-thru?  They don't look like they have alot of room.

----------


## oneforone

*Braum's Begins Construction on New Store in Moore*
 Braums has begun construction on a new state-of-the-art store which will replace the current store located at 101 SW 19th Street in Moore. 

On October 4th, the current location built in 1984 was closed, and demolition of the building began the next day. If all goes as planned, Braums company officials hope to open their new W model store in spring 2010. 

The Moore community has always been so supportive of us over the years and were excited about opening our largest store model there, said Drew Braum, President. We really like our current location so we decided to tear down the old store and build the new one in its place. We will work as fast as we possibly can to get the new store built because we understand the importance of getting it back open quickly, Braum said. 

Braum said he hopes that customers will visit the store at 620 NW 12th while the new location is under construction. 

The new Moore W store design is 5,756 (five thousand seven hundred fifty six) square feet, and seats 86 guests. The building has a new look and feel with a stacked stone exterior, concrete floors, and open beamed ceilings. The Fresh Market grocery area is very large to accommodate Braums growing product offerings. The store will also have a double drive-through window. 

During construction, all employees will be transferred to another Braum's location until the store is completed. 



Braum's Ice Cream!

----------


## Jesseda

whats the deal, is it braums ice cream and dairy, or is it braums grocery store and ice cream parlor? what gives, what other kind of groceries do they have planned?

----------


## Il Dolce Gelato

If you still want your ice cream fix but are sad that Braum's is closed while they are remodeling you can come across I-35 and have gelato at our Moore location by McAlister's Deli. We will welcome you with 24 artisanal flavors that will blow you away. We are open 12-10 M - Th, 12 - 11 F - S, & 3 - 9 on Sun. If you have questions call us at 794-7266. Happy ice cream eating!!!

----------


## Jesseda

how much is gelato at this place?

----------


## MsDarkstar

Love Il Dolce Gelato but I have a bad habit of forgetting that it's there!  Last time I was in was early summer.  I wanted to take some home with me but your to-go containers were held up in customs or something, according to the clerk.  Ah well, I'll have to come in soon & get my fix.

/end thread hijack

Jesseda, from what I've seen of all the "new style" Braum's stores, their grocery section is just an expanded version of what's already there.  Same stuff, just more of it.  The grocery dept now looks like it's meant to be there as opposed to looking like an afterthought.

----------


## Il Dolce Gelato

Thanks MsDarkstar, Sorry about the to go containers earlier in the year. Unfortunately that is an occasional problem with trying to run as authentic Italian gelateria as possible since we get many supplies from Italy. We are well stocked up now on to go's. 

Jesseda, our small/4 oz. is $2.95, our medium/6.5 oz. is $3.65, and our large/9 oz. is $4.25. We also have the aformentioned to go containers with 1.6 pints for $10.00 and 2.1 pints for $12.50. We also have cones, coffees, teas, etc. 
Hope to see you soon.

----------


## MrZ

Braum's needs a sign saying they are closed. I was parked there today waiting on someone and saw car after car pull up and people get out trying to figure what was going on. I knew I would find the answer here.

----------


## Matt

> whats the deal, is it braums ice cream and dairy, or is it braums grocery store and ice cream parlor?


Neither.  Corporate has decided those names are too old-fashioned.  The new sign will read:  "Braum's:  Ye Olde Ice Cream Shoppe".

----------


## Jesseda

Matt are you kidding me???

----------


## NE Oasis

> Matt are you kidding me???


Yes, he's pulling your leg. Take a short drive to the north to I-240/Shields to see what's coming. Braums just opened a new store in the Home Depot parking lot.

----------


## Jesseda

i will check it out

----------


## kbsooner

Old Braums is gone, dozers doin' work!

----------


## someone

Sorry to say this but had the gelato.  Can't compare to Braum's ice cream for my tastes.  Love Braums.  :Big Grin:   Gelato was so-so.  :Frown:

----------


## andimthomas

Umm...what happened to the delete post option?

----------


## andimthomas

> Sorry to say this but had the gelato.  Can't compare to Braum's ice cream for my tastes.  Love Braums.   Gelato was so-so.


How can you compare gelato to ice cream? They're hardly the same thing...

----------


## decepticobra

> *Braum's Begins Construction on New Store in Moore*
>  Braums has begun construction on a new state-of-the-art store which will replace the current store located at 101 SW 19th Street in Moore. 
> 
> On October 4th, the current location built in 1984 was closed, and demolition of the building began the next day. If all goes as planned, Braums company officials hope to open their new W model store in spring 2010. 
> 
> The Moore community has always been so supportive of us over the years and were excited about opening our largest store model there, said Drew Braum, President. We really like our current location so we decided to tear down the old store and build the new one in its place. We will work as fast as we possibly can to get the new store built because we understand the importance of getting it back open quickly, Braum said. 
> 
> Braum said he hopes that customers will visit the store at 620 NW 12th while the new location is under construction. 
> 
> ...


nice., as if they employees at convergys need a reason to get fatter than they already are.

----------


## proud2Bsooner

> Sorry to say this but had the gelato.  Can't compare to Braum's ice cream for my tastes.  Love Braums.   Gelato was so-so.


Maybe your tastes aren't discerning. I have a hard time believing you went to Il Dolce. The gelato there is crazy good. It's lower in fat and much more flavor than regular ice cream, and IDG has some really gormet flavors that vary daily. We are regulars and I want ths place to prosper. Good work deserves good props and profits.

----------


## decepticobra

its pointless to argue over personal opinions since a basis for concrete facts to support such individual preferences can never be substantiated.

----------


## proud2Bsooner

> its pointless to argue over personal opinions since a basis for concrete facts to support such individual preferences can never be substantiated.


Maybe...but also lacking in thoughtfulness to try and degrade someone's business in this forum...particularly when they do such a good job.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> Maybe...but also lacking in thoughtfulness to try and degrade someone's business in this forum...particularly when they do such a good job.


They didn't like it.  They have the right to say they didn't like it just like you have the right to say you did.  If you don't agree with something, that doesn't mean they can't voice their opinion.

----------


## MsDarkstar

Yeah, I don't think they were intentionally trying to "degrade" someone's business in this forum.  Their personal opinion is that they thought the gelato was only so-so, and that they prefer Braum's.  They clearly state that it's "not to their taste" - that's very different than saying it's bad in general & knocking the business.

I like Il Dolce AND Braum's...just depends on what I'm in the mood for.  My nephew & I have shared some Il Dolce from the same container, and while I thought it was spectacular he didn't care for it.  Does that make it bad?  Nope, it just means that he personally didn't care for it.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

> nice., as if they employees at convergys need a reason to get fatter than they already are.


Inappropriate!  Not all Convergy's employees are fat.

----------


## Jesseda

my goodness, break out the fistacuffs for someone not liking gelato.. to me i like taco mayo over taco bell...please  no please no dont hit me i take it back take it back..good gosh people common.. i didnt buisness get bashed just because someone didnt like thre dessert

----------


## oneforone

I just find this discussion laughable. Then again we live in a society where people just cannot wrap minds around the idea that other people like the things they hate and hate the things they like. 

Can you imagine how boring the world would be if we all liked the same things and had the same opinions. Eventually people would quit talking to each other out of boredom.

----------


## Ginkasa

> I just find this discussion laughable. Then again we live in a society where people just cannot wrap minds around the idea that other people like the things they hate and hate the things they like. 
> 
> Can you imagine how boring the world would be if we all liked the same things and had the same opinions. Eventually people would quit talking to each other out of boredom.



I also think its funny when people always assume that "doesn't like" means the same as "hate" (this is not a dig on you or your post; I agree with you).  Even very slight difference of opinion seem to often explode for no reason.

So, uh, yay new Braum's!

----------


## braums manager

a taste of italy

new italian pastas and sauces and extra virgin olive oil 

it doesnt get any better than this

----------


## Steve

Sounds good. Braum's manager, switching topics - is there a chance a Braum's fresh market will come to downtown?

----------


## braums manager

i cant answer that question i have no idea

----------


## Matt

> it doesnt get any better than this


If you'd start selling milk through the drive-through again, it would.

----------


## buckt

Heck - I'd be thrilled to just find a clean Braum's....that's good start before introducing more products....ya think?

----------


## oneforone

> If you'd start selling milk through the drive-through again, it would.


It really does not take that much longer to go inside. The store here in MWC does a pretty good job of keeping a cashier on the grocery side. It only takes me a minute or two get in and out. 

I don't see this changing anytime soon. I am sure having everyone come inside has increased their grocery sales by leaps and bounds.

----------


## Matt

> It really does not take that much longer to go inside.


Try telling that to the next wheelchair-bound person you see buying milk at Braum's, and they'd probably kick your ass. . . if only they had legs.

----------


## Steve

Braum's manager, don't let the negative folks get to you. Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## kevinpate

I think this will be a good fit.  After all, truly great sauce takes a very long time to prepare, and if anyone knows long slow delivery well, it's your friendly neighborhood Braum's.

Don't get me wrong.  I think they have right decent ice cream, and their burgers are excellent.  But with the exception of one Braum's up in Perry, I've never seen one I'd confuse with a fast food place.  The Perry folks had it going on last time I was up there, delicious and fast fast fast.  I usually only get very yummy (but at a non-speed that can really test my patience) here in central Oklahoma.

----------


## metro

> Sounds good. Braum's manager, switching topics - is there a chance a Braum's fresh market will come to downtown?


Nooooooooooo. Many of us downtowners don't want it downtown Steve. Don't encourage them. They also made it clear they weren't ready for an Urban Market, and it's clear Braum's doesn't have the mentality. The Braums on Classen does just fine for us downtowners. 
 :Fighting40:

----------


## metro

> Heck - I'd be thrilled to just find a clean Braum's....that's good start before introducing more products....ya think?


No joke. Braum's has HORRIBLE customer service and wait times, and definitely hard to find a clean store.




> a taste of italy
> 
> new italian pastas and sauces and extra virgin olive oil 
> 
> it doesnt get any better than this


Bad idea. Stick to burgers and ice cream. 

"Braums: Slowly loosing our identity one year at a time"

----------


## Midtowner

Wow guys.

You did just about everything but call her an awful person.

----------


## Matt

> Braum's manager, don't let the negative folks get to you. Thanks for the heads up.


Meh, Steve Lackmeyer.  Meh.  If Mr. Manager doesn't like the feedback he's gotten here, well, that's too bad.  He should have posted this in the "promote a local business" section instead.

----------


## Dustin

> Heck - I'd be thrilled to just find a clean Braum's....that's good start before introducing more products....ya think?



Or a hot burger.  If not hot, at least warm.  I hate it when I have to nuke a burger.

----------


## jdcf

The best I can say about Braum's is that it is inconsistent.

----------


## bradzilla

as a long time fan of braums....

i dont think its hurtful or mean to tell a manager of a location how you really feel about the chain/their store.

braums is great if you hit a location at the exact right time. their burgers, fries, and shakes are hard to beat. but the majority of the time its the exact opposite coupled with long wait times; its no secret that their consistency is lacking.

----------


## Becka

I love Braums and I love the fresh food market. However, the store in Spencer has issues. 

I don't know how their computer system works, but it seemed like nobody could figure out if an order had been filled or not. I sat there and watched them fill 3 different orders 2x and wound up throwing out the food while I waited 30 minutes for a single Mix.

----------


## OKBound

> Try telling that to the next wheelchair-bound person you see buying milk at Braum's, and they'd probably kick your ass. . . if only they had legs.


Or a Mom with toddlers needing to drag them inside trying to keep them from pulling things off the shelves and then lugging it out to the car and making sure they don't bolt out into the parking lot and hoping the whole time it doesn't start to rain.

Anybody else I can see it not being a problem or if I'm by myself it's not a problem.

Sorry for the  :K Bunny:  but when is Braum's going to get their bathrooms updated to have a diaper changing station?  I wrote the company a long time ago about this and received no response and those manager's that I have asked just shrug their shoulders.  Again sorry for the  :K Bunny:  . 

 :Backtotopic: 

We now return you to our program already in progress.

I'll be interested in these new items.  One dumb clarifying question, are they part of the menu?

----------


## airplane777

I wish Braums sold milk and other groceries through the drive through?  It would be a smart business move.

----------


## airplane777

Braums should have rule, three grocery items sold through the drive through, any more than that, the customer needs to come inside.  This may help improve their image and attract more customers.  I cant say i like Braums any more, Every time I order a malt, it has been nasty.  The best malts are the ones i make at home.

----------


## krisb

A Braum's w/ Fresh Market grocery, built with an urban design, would be an excellent addition to downtown. It's local and would fill a niche. Produce, hamburgers, and ice cream...a great combination for downtown.

----------


## metro

> I wish Braums sold milk and other groceries through the drive through?  It would be a smart business move.


The reason people were stating that, is because they used to do that up until last year. Made some people mad. 





> Braums should have rule, three grocery items sold through the drive through, any more than that, the customer needs to come inside.  This may help improve their image and attract more customers.  I cant say i like Braums any more, Every time I order a malt, it has been nasty.  The best malts are the ones i make at home.


I agree in theory, but have you ever waited in a Braum's drivethru? It's ridiculous, and that's just for people ordering food, I couldn't imagine how long the line would take if people wanted to add a couple groceries to their order. It's for that reason Braum's quit doing this last year. The lines are still ridiculous, even if only one car is in line.

----------


## alan

> i dont think its hurtful or mean to tell a manager of a location how you really feel about the chain/their store.



agreed.  within reason.

remember we are still talking about a real, living and breathing, human being here.  and just because you are on the internet does not mean that normal rules of human decency do not apply.

i am not sure if food critics made it acceptable to talk about restaurants so harshly or not, but they certainly are not acting like responsible human beings when they do so.  yes, they are getting paid for the opinion, but there is a way to phrase it so their own humanity remains intact. 

another soap box:  why is it ok to treat service personnel like third class citizens?  a lot of people think that they can speak however they like to some one in the food industry, but (heaven forbid!) that person reacts!  when did it become ok to completely lose your mind if you don't get exactly what you ordered in exactly the right time and way that you think it should be?

Two things apply in life; even on the internet or in a restaraunt:
* treat others like you want to be treated
* if you can't say something nice, maybe you just aren't a good person 


 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## airplane777

> The reason people were stating that, is because they used to do that up until last year. Made some people mad. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree in theory, but have you ever waited in a Braum's drivethru? It's ridiculous, and that's just for people ordering food, I couldn't imagine how long the line would take if people wanted to add a couple groceries to their order. It's for that reason Braum's quit doing this last year. The lines are still ridiculous, even if only one car is in line.


Good point.  Maybe in the future they could offer a second drive through for groceries.  I know that is a stretch though.

----------


## airplane777

> agreed.  within reason.
> 
> remember we are still talking about a real, living and breathing, human being here.  and just because you are on the internet does not mean that normal rules of human decency do not apply.
> 
> i am not sure if food critics made it acceptable to talk about restaurants so harshly or not, but they certainly are not acting like responsible human beings when they do so.  yes, they are getting paid for the opinion, but there is a way to phrase it so their own humanity remains intact. 
> 
> another soap box:  why is it ok to treat service personnel like third class citizens?  a lot of people think that they can speak however they like to some one in the food industry, but (heaven forbid!) that person reacts!  when did it become ok to completely lose your mind if you don't get exactly what you ordered in exactly the right time and way that you think it should be?
> 
> Two things apply in life; even on the internet or in a restaraunt:
> ...



Good Idea

----------


## icemncmth

I like braums but the one on N May is wayyyy to slow!. 

The last few times I was there I ordered a burger..the person who took my order then went back and prepared the food. ...So the person waiting in line behind me had to wait till my order was totally done before they ordered.

And this has happened to me more than once. 

The problem I have with this is there were 3 people in the back and the manager all talking and doing nothing. It was lunch time and I had to wait 20 mins for my burger..

Same thing happened to my wife and some friends on different occasions....

----------


## Debzkidz

I just wish they would remodel some of their existing stores.  The one on Danforth in Edmond is like walking back into 1980. It's just gross. When we first moved here a few years ago, my kids would laugh at the antiquated television commercials for Braums.  Then when we finally went in one, they were like "okay we get it. The inside of the stores  match the commercials."

----------


## Matt

> agreed.  within reason.
> 
> remember we are still talking about a real, living and breathing, human being here.  and just because you are on the internet does not mean that normal rules of human decency do not apply.
> 
> i am not sure if food critics made it acceptable to talk about restaurants so harshly or not, but they certainly are not acting like responsible human beings when they do so.  yes, they are getting paid for the opinion, but there is a way to phrase it so their own humanity remains intact. 
> 
> another soap box:  why is it ok to treat service personnel like third class citizens?  a lot of people think that they can speak however they like to some one in the food industry, but (heaven forbid!) that person reacts!  when did it become ok to completely lose your mind if you don't get exactly what you ordered in exactly the right time and way that you think it should be?
> 
> Two things apply in life; even on the internet or in a restaraunt:
> ...


Nobody's attacked "braums manager" personally, just the company that he's representing and advertising for here on OKC Talk.  Nobody cares that Braum's is going to start selling pasta sauce; they do care about shopping and eating in a clean store and getting their orders in a timely manner--which is something that Braum's appears to care little about.  And that's frustrating because Braum's has some great things going for it otherwise. 

If this thread was titled "Coming soon to your neighborhood Braum's:  A mop" I'd wager it would have been received much more warmly than it has.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I like braums but the one on N May is wayyyy to slow!. 
> 
> The last few times I was there I ordered a burger..the person who took my order then went back and prepared the food. ...So the person waiting in line behind me had to wait till my order was totally done before they ordered.
> And this has happened to me more than once. 
> 
> The problem I have with this is there were 3 people in the back and the manager all talking and doing nothing. It was lunch time and I had to wait 20 mins for my burger..
> 
> Same thing happened to my wife and some friends on different occasions....


If the service is that bad, why do you keep going back ?

----------


## Steve

I've always found it interesting that the harshest critics on this site are those who operate with complete anonymity.

----------


## oneforone

> I've always found it interesting that the harshest critics on this site are those who operate with complete anonymity.


It is called internet courage. 

Braum's is fast food. Your crazy if your expecting first class service at anyplace that has a drive thru.

The next time service is that bad, be an adult and ask for the manager. Try your best to keep it respectful and he/she just might give you a freebie. If the manager blows you off, walk out respectfully and call the corporate office. You would be suprised what contacting the big bosses can do these days.

----------


## decepticobra

> Sounds good. Braum's manager, switching topics - is there a chance a Braum's fresh market will come to downtown?


i was floored when i recently went to Braums and tried to order a smoothie. Apparently Braums doesnt have smoothies listed anywhere on their menu board and the idea of mixing yogurt with fresh fruit hasnt crossed into the mindsets yet of this corporate dairy giant.  they are missing potential revenue, not just mine.

----------


## Uncle Slayton

> i was floored when i recently went to Braums and tried to order a smoothie. Apparently Braums doesnt have smoothies listed anywhere on their menu board and the idea of mixing yogurt with fresh fruit hasnt crossed into the mindsets yet of this corporate dairy giant.  they are missing potential revenue, not just mine.


As shameful as it is to admit this, if Braum's didn't have that damnable blue birthday cake ice cream, there would never be a reason to go in one.  

In Norman, there's Passionberri and Rusty's.   I only go to Braum's when the urge for sickly sweet, robin's egg blue ice cream demands to be assuaged and will accept no substitutes.  

Their business model seems a bit Donny and Marie, like they can't quite decide what they want to be.  (I'm a little bit ice cream shop, I'm a little bit grocery store, with the rest folded into a burger joint).

----------


## Uncle Slayton

> call the corporate office. You would be suprised what contacting the big bosses can do these days.


I can vouch for that.  Years ago my family and I were eating at the Garfield's in Crossroads Mall, and business was slow, so a large group of the server staff was standing about three tables away, discussing, apparently, their sexual exploits, preferences, proclivities, etc.

It was a mixed crowd of male and female staff members, and the terms in which these things were being described were right of urbandictionary.com. My wife was absolutely mortified, and the rest of the meal was rather uncomfortable and embarrassing.   

We finished our meal, and the next morning I fired off an email to corporate, figuring I'd get the form letter response.  Within about 90 minutes, the receptionist at my office called and said "I'm transferring a call.  Some guy named Vince Orza wants to talk with you." 

That was a most interesting conversation, I can assure you, and totally unexpected.

----------


## alan

> Braum's is fast food. You're crazy if you are expecting first class service at anyplace that has a drive thru.


not necessarily true.  often true, but there are exceptions.





> The next time service is that bad, be an adult and ask for the manager. Try your best to keep it respectful and he/she just might give you a freebie. If the manager blows you off, walk out respectfully and call the corporate office. You would be suprised what contacting the big bosses can do these days.



TRUTH.  

if it was bad enough to complain to other people about, then it should be important enough to let the people who really care know.  if you can't find anyone who really cares, don't go back.

your local business owners thank you for your frank, rational feedback.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

I like Braum's dairy products, burgers, and fries, but more and more I'm thinking maybe they should stop trying to diversify so much and just stick to what they do best.  

As for remodeling their stores, they've been doing a lot of that this past year or so.  Some of them have been torn down and rebuilt (I don't much care for the new model but it's better than the old ones).  Some of them have just gotten a facelift.  In any case, they're at least trying in that area.

Also, I've learned to never go into a Braum's in the evening hours.  All you get are surly teenagers who don't give two poops whether you get your order or not.

----------


## metro

Not true with Braum's about contacting the manager/corporate. I've written several letters to the corporate office/emails and talked to managers. Managers don't care and never once got a call or letter back from corporate. I did talk to them once on phone, but they said they had no interest of changing.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Not true with Braum's about contacting the manager/corporate. I've written several letters to the corporate office/emails and talked to managers. Managers don't care and never once got a call or letter back from corporate. I did talk to them once on phone, but they said they had no interest of changing.


It seems that with that attitude that management has taken then I question if Braums has a bright future as a company. I heard ever since the elderly owners turned over the business to their son Drew Braum that the decline started from that point going forward. How sad. Another Oklahoma company being ran through the ground. If they do not adapt and change, then they will fall to the waste side just like Fleming Companies, TG&Y, CR Anthony etc....

----------


## jdcf

I recently wrote that to me Braum's typcially just seems dirty and that the service is inconsistent at best.

I want to say though that this past week we were in the Braum's in Edmond on South Broadway and it was amazingly clean, pleasant staff, excellent service.  

Way to go!  This should be the standard for all others!

----------


## rondvu

I live near the Braums on NW Expressway and Meridian. It is clean and the staff is always friendly and helpful. Braums is Braums, an ice cream and dairy store. It's not meant to be a fine dining experience.  I am glad to have one around the corner. I take it for what it is a fast food restaurant with the ability to buy a limited amount of groceries.

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> I live near the Braums on NW Expressway and Meridian. It is clean and the staff is always friendly and helpful. Braums is Braums, an ice cream and dairy store. It's not meant to be a fine dining experience.  I am glad to have one around the corner. I take it for what it is a fast food restaurant with the ability to buy a limited amount of groceries.


Agreed. It is certainly no more or less "cleanly" than any other fast food establishment around the metro, in my experience. I love that the grocery is there, its so convenient. I was just thinking several months ago, if they had pasta and sauce, I could avoid several trips to the megamart (Braum's is much closer to us than any grocery store) - and now they do! Pretty cool.

----------


## metro

> I live near the Braums on NW Expressway and Meridian. It is clean and the staff is always friendly and helpful. Braums is Braums, an ice cream and dairy store. It's not meant to be a fine dining experience.  I am glad to have one around the corner. I take it for what it is a fast food restaurant with the ability to buy a limited amount of groceries.


I disagree. That store is inconsistent as the rest of them and the color scheme they went for on the roof is HORRIBLE. They have a hot pink and blue roof. I was really disappointed considering they just remodeled this store and did the nice stacked stone out front, similar to their new concept stores, like the one on NW 39th and Tulsa, they totally missed the mark on the inside and the roof looks like it threw up, it's hideous. Braum's must let the family do it's marketing and design, no way professionals are working for them.

----------


## selk1

Braum's re-opened today

----------


## MonkeesFan

To anybody who went to the new Braums, how did it look?

----------


## cdbthunder

:Congrats: 
Yeah it is finally open ! I was going to tell you how it looks but my wife went through the drive-thru. I'll get back with you on that gotta go before my food gets cold.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Yeah it is finally open ! I was going to tell you how it looks but my wife went through the drive-thru. I'll get back with you on that gotta go before my food gets cold.


Never mind, I just went there, it is much better than the old one, very classy looking

----------


## Charlie40

I like the older Braums better they have a more country feel to them.

----------


## cdbthunder

I just hope the service and cleanliness of the new Braums is better than the old one. I have always loved the food though but if I had my choice I'd go through the drive-thru. Please no snide comments about my carbon footprint either.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I like the older Braums better they have a more country feel to them.


You can always go to the Braum's on Main Street if you want to go to Country Braum's

----------


## Joe Kimball

Did they always shy away from the soft serve?  While its inclusion on their menu might not be as imperative these days with Freddy's and so forth in town, I was inspired to think of this when the other day I was refused a Mix with ice cream, being told that they insist on using frozen yogurt.

----------


## decepticobra

> Did they always shy away from the soft serve?  While its inclusion on their menu might not be as imperative these days with Freddy's and so forth in town, I was inspired to think of this when the other day I was refused a Mix with ice cream, being told that they insist on using frozen yogurt.


braum's mix is nasty, its a pathetic attempt at the more popular blizzard by dairy queen. 

unlike dairy's queen's superior frozen treat which has bits of candy _finely crushed and thoroughly blended in_ with the ice cream, braums incarnation is just a bunch of ginormous candy chunks blended through it, and even worse, more huge chunks of candy to choke on piled high on top of it.

----------


## metro

oh ya we'll just stroll over to the local DQ instead..........

----------


## MustangSally

Half the time when I order a mix they are out of the soft serve.

----------


## lasomeday

I'll take a Braums hand dipped shake over a shake anywhere else!

----------


## Joe Kimball

As far as the soft serve (frozen yogurt) is concerned---that's why I attempted it with ice cream, or rather, I thought that they DID use ice cream, but stuck to chocolate and vanilla.  As I attempted "another flavor from that which is usual", I was then brought back to reality.

I could, and do, get concretes from Freddy's, but I'd like to patronize Braums.  I figured before I got too hung up on their lack of soft ice cream, I'd ask if anyone knew if they in fact had it at one time, and not frozen yogurt.

----------


## braums manager

braums has always used the frozen yogurt in a mix

----------


## bandnerd

I like the Mixes. My chocolate with Heath bars is always nicely, well, mixed. I enjoy Freddy's too, but it's custard. Different deal.

----------


## RealJimbo

Speaking of Braum's...they lost a lot of business over no longer filling ANY grocery orders from the drive-through.  Think of all the mothers of little children and handicapped customers who have to go through the process of getting a parking space, getting out and maybe getting small children out of the car, herding in, maybe with a cane or walker, fetching milk, bread, eggs, etc. then having to get it back out to to the car (with no package help).  Most Braum's are near a grocery store where you can get EVERYTHING you need plus package help.  Braum's is missing out on a real bonanza here.  Of course I think Drew Braum is a dunce next to Bill Braum.

----------


## metro

Braums is already slow enough, if they go back to groceries through the drivethrough, that'll slow them down even worse. They need to bring in executives from other fast food chains and quit running the pony show.

----------


## airplane777

Drew Braum should take note or advice from postings on this form.  I can sum it all up in three points.

1. Please sell one or two grocery items through the drive through.  (There is a huge market for this business concept.)

2. Please do not make malts, shakes or mixes with soft serve frozen yogurt, unless requested. (Typically most people do not like soft serve as soft serve frozen yogurt is used as a cheep substitute for real Ice cream - Real Ice Cream is something Braums was once known for.)

3. Pay your employees fair and treat them with respect. ( I hate seeing a manager with a power trip pushing the teenager workers to their limits, I'm surprised the managers have not learned they will not get real results by treating people poorly.)

----------


## RealJimbo

> Drew Braum should take note or advice from postings on this form.  I can sum it all up in three points.
> 
> 1. Please sell one or two grocery items through the drive through.  (There is a huge market for this business concept.)
> 
> 2. Please do not make malts, shakes or mixes with soft serve frozen yogurt, unless requested. (Typically most people do not like soft serve as soft serve frozen yogurt is used as a cheep substitute for real Ice cream - Real Ice Cream is something Braums was once known for.)
> 
> 3. Pay your employees fair and treat them with respect. ( I hate seeing a manager with a power trip pushing the teenager workers to their limits, I'm surprised the managers have not learned they will not get real results by treating people poorly.)


Well said!!!  Maybe if one could get 1 or 2 items as you say and it requires a handicap placard shown to the person at the window?

----------


## Caboose

> braum's mix is nasty, its a pathetic attempt at the more popular blizzard by dairy queen. 
> 
> unlike dairy's queen's superior frozen treat which has bits of candy _finely crushed and thoroughly blended in_ with the ice cream, braums incarnation is just a bunch of ginormous candy chunks blended through it, and even worse, more huge chunks of candy to choke on piled high on top of it.


Blizzards suck. There is nothing better on this Earth than a Braum's chocolate and strawberry Mix.

----------


## braums manager

we do accomodate the handicapped

----------


## bandnerd

> Well said!!!  Maybe if one could get 1 or 2 items as you say and it requires a handicap placard shown to the person at the window?


Because no one's going to show up at the window after having ordered and not have their placard? Yeah, right. People would take advantage of that right and left. This would slow down an already slow process (and frankly, I don't know what Braum's you all go to or what you order, but it's usually fairly fast for me, unless I get chicken strips and those take awhile to cook, and anyone that cooks chicken should know that!).

"Oh, I'm sorry, it must be here _somewhere_. I must have just misplaced it. _Surely_ you wouldn't take the milk back now, would you? You wouldn't do that to a crippled little old lady now, would you?"  :Doh:

----------


## John

...and we wonder why OKC was voted the fattest city!  :Dizzy:

----------


## Joe Kimball

> ...and we wonder why OKC was voted the fattest city!


On the contrary---I don't think there was any questioning.  :Wink: 

Wait a second, though; Airplane's outline inspires a question.  Have they started making shakes and malts with frozen yogurt unless ice cream is requested?  Thank you for your input, Braums manager.

----------


## old okie

> Drew Braum should take note or advice from postings on this form.  I can sum it all up in three points.
> 
> 1. Please sell one or two grocery items through the drive through.  (There is a huge market for this business concept.)
> 
> 2. Please do not make malts, shakes or mixes with soft serve frozen yogurt, unless requested. (Typically most people do not like soft serve as soft serve frozen yogurt is used as a cheep substitute for real Ice cream - Real Ice Cream is something Braums was once known for.)
> 
> 3. Pay your employees fair and treat them with respect. ( I hate seeing a manager with a power trip pushing the teenager workers to their limits, I'm surprised the managers have not learned they will not get real results by treating people poorly.)


Like your list, but may I add:

4.  Please CLEAN up the stores!  They are filthy!  I've been in theaters with cleaner floors than Braum's...and the restrooms at Braum's are worse than at any fast food place.  

5.  Require employees to wear fresh aprons at least daily, or better yet, replace aprons half-way through their shift. 

6.  Wait on customers who do walk in!  It's sad to see five employees waiting on the drive-thru and only one working the counter.

----------


## RealJimbo

> we do accomodate the handicapped


Curious....in what way does Braum's accomodate the handicapped?

----------


## Caboose

> Like your list, but may I add:
> 
> 4.  Please CLEAN up the stores!  They are filthy!  I've been in theaters with cleaner floors than Braum's...and the restrooms at Braum's are worse than at any fast food place.  
> 
> 5.  Require employees to wear fresh aprons at least daily, or better yet, replace aprons half-way through their shift. 
> 
> 6.  *Wait on customers who do walk in!  It's sad to see five employees waiting on the drive-thru and only one working the counter.*


This. I also recall a time when the lone employee tending the walk-in customer (me) answered the phone twice (taking call in orders) before getting to me. Hello, I am actually HERE trying to give you money. Take care of ME. They will call back.

----------


## rcjunkie

> on the contrary---i don't think there was any questioning. 
> 
> wait a second, though; airplane's outline inspires a question.  have they started making shakes and malts with frozen yogurt unless ice cream is requested?  thank you for your input, braums manager.


no

----------


## rcjunkie

> Curious....in what way does Braum's accomodate the handicapped?


The same way all stores do, handicap parking, asistance if needed, etc:, they will even carry your items to your car if needed.

----------


## okclee

Found it interesting that many of you want soft serve ice cream but yesterday Sonic announced they are adding *machine-dispensed real ice cream*. 




> Sonic Drive-Ins scoop up real ice cream
> (BY JENNIFER PALMER)
> Published: May 26, 2010 
>  Email a friend
> 
> Looking to improve the quality of the food on its menu, Sonic Drive-Ins have begun serving real ice cream at all its restaurants.



NewsOK

----------


## RealJimbo

> Found it interesting that many of you want soft serve ice cream but yesterday Sonic announced they are adding hand dipped ice cream. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewsOK


Nit-picking, I know, but where does it say "hand-dipped"?

----------


## okclee

your right, I fixed it.

----------


## Joe Kimball

Jeu, set, match Sonic.

----------


## mecarr

Good thing about soft-frozen yogurt is that it is 99% fat free.

----------


## okclee

> Good thing about soft-frozen yogurt is that it is 99% fat free.


This is Okc, nobody here cares about Fat Free! Didn't you know?

----------


## Joe Kimball

> Good thing about soft-frozen yogurt is that it is 99% fat free.


Perhaps the only good thing.

F.W., Fat City

----------


## rcjunkie

> Perhaps the only good thing.
> F.W., Fat City


Unless you do as I do and order it dipped in chocolate, not as good as a dip cone from Dairy Queen, but it will do for now.

----------


## RealJimbo

> The same way all stores do, handicap parking, asistance if needed, etc:, they will even carry your items to your car if needed.


My question is directed to Braum's Manager.  I park in handicapped, manage to get myself inside, using a cane.  Go get milk, take to counter.  Go get bread, take to counter.  Go get orange juice, take to counter.  Go get eggs, take to counter.  Go get bacon, take to counter.  Get check out.  Have 2 bags, one hand to carry.  Never one offer of help.  Have you ever been handicapped?  It sucks!  Nobody likes to always have to ask for help from those to whom we are giving our money.  At the door, non-employees always...ALWAYS are kind enough to hold the door...they can see I am walking with a cane.  Even women do this.  I'm just saying that if Braum's is claiming to accommodate the handicapped, they haven't shown me.  By the way, handicapped parking spaces are the law, so no biggie in Braum's favor.

----------


## kevinpate

> Unless you do as I do and order it dipped in chocolate, not as good as a dip cone from Dairy Queen, but it will do for now.


FF yogurt needs that type of kindness.  Good on ya for protecting it from the elements, if only for a brief while.

----------


## decepticobra

> ...and we wonder why OKC was voted the fattest city!


OKC is the fattest city cause its really one of the most boring. Theres not too much to do here. Many of the malls are closing or have closed. 

So all there is to do is play video games, stuff your face at home or at a restaurant, light up a few smokes to ease your depression, or cuddle up to your chunky sweetheart on the couch.

----------


## bandnerd

> My question is directed to Braum's Manager.  I park in handicapped, manage to get myself inside, using a cane.  Go get milk, take to counter.  Go get bread, take to counter.  Go get orange juice, take to counter.  Go get eggs, take to counter.  Go get bacon, take to counter.  Get check out.  Have 2 bags, one hand to carry.  Never one offer of help.  Have you ever been handicapped?  It sucks!  Nobody likes to always have to ask for help from those to whom we are giving our money.  At the door, non-employees always...ALWAYS are kind enough to hold the door...they can see I am walking with a cane.  Even women do this.  I'm just saying that if Braum's is claiming to accommodate the handicapped, they haven't shown me.  By the way, handicapped parking spaces are the law, so no biggie in Braum's favor.


They do what they are required to do by law. The rest is just a favor. They are not required to help you in any way more than giving you parking, the space in the bathroom, and to let you have a seeing eye dog if you require one, as far as I understand. They are accommodating you--you are asking for more than is required. And in this day and age, that is asking a lot.

----------


## rcjunkie

> OKC is the fattest city cause its really one of the most boring. Theres not too much to do here. Many of the malls are closing or have closed. 
> 
> So all there is to do is play video games, stuff your face at home or at a restaurant, light up a few smokes to ease your depression, or cuddle up to your chunky sweetheart on the couch.




Or go for a walk/jog at one of several local parks, play tennis, ride mountain bikes at one of 3 off road bike trails, or walk the canal in Brictown, or walk the trails along the Oklahoma River, or climb the walls at OKC Rocks, or skate board at one of 3 skate parks, or swim at one of several public pools, or go bowling or ride the canal boats or ride the river boats (one serves dinner), or roller blade or go roller or ice skating, or go to a movie (theater or drive in), or visit one of many museums, the list of things to do goes on and on, I just listed a few for starters.

----------


## rondvu

I can empathize with RealJimbo and applaud him for his efforts to do his shopping. I have even helped individuals take out their groceries that truly have disabilities. The ones that have abused the drive thru and have caused the limitation were the fat and lazy. I have seen them order a complete grocery list because they are to lazy to go in for themselves.  Bacon, juice, ice cream, cones, sausage, coke, freezes with ALL the toppings, etc... Notice no veggies or healthier items. Heck with the need to continually consume something they are practically gnawing at their steering wheel before the clerk can get their items to them. Those are the people that caused Braum's to cut back on their window ordering. I wonder if 7-11 or On CUE will start installing motorized scooters? BTW I love the frozen yogurt. It's my favorite.

----------


## braums manager

> My question is directed to Braum's Manager.  I park in handicapped, manage to get myself inside, using a cane.  Go get milk, take to counter.  Go get bread, take to counter.  Go get orange juice, take to counter.  Go get eggs, take to counter.  Go get bacon, take to counter.  Get check out.  Have 2 bags, one hand to carry.  Never one offer of help.  Have you ever been handicapped?  It sucks!  Nobody likes to always have to ask for help from those to whom we are giving our money.  At the door, non-employees always...ALWAYS are kind enough to hold the door...they can see I am walking with a cane.  Even women do this.  I'm just saying that if Braum's is claiming to accommodate the handicapped, they haven't shown me.  By the way, handicapped parking spaces are the law, so no biggie in Braum's favor.


have you called your local store and said look im am handicapped can you help me with a grocery list

we have customers do this all the time call and say we will be there at so and so can you have someone waiting

----------


## RealJimbo

> have you called your local store and said look im am handicapped can you help me with a grocery list
> 
> we have customers do this all the time call and say we will be there at so and so can you have someone waiting


Thanks, didn't mean to unload.  Believe me, it is not fun to be handicapped and I don't mean too d__n fat to get out of my car.  It is a frustration to me to even need any help.  Until recent years I worked around my handicap but age has slowed me down and weakened me to a point where I just can't do what I need to do.  I say all of this to illustrate that there are many of us who are in this condition not because we want to park closer to the door but because our bodies just won't do what is necessary to fully fuction - get grociers for instance.

Thank you for the advice.  I will try that.

Back to topic, I prefer soft serve ice cream over frozen yogurt any day.  DQ was my favorite.  Now Sonic has it, so that's where I go to get that product.

Braum's milk, though, is the only milk I drink.  It is addictive, the quality, taste and consistency of both.

----------


## airplane777

I went to Braums on Saturday, I asked for a strawberry malt, made with real strawberry ice cream from the open freezer case.  Somehow the employee translated that request to frozen soft-serve from the back and strawberry topping, I stopped him before he ruined my malt, he then grudgingly made my malt with the requested strawberry ice-cream.  

The employee then volunteered - We are supposed to make strawberry malts with soft-serve and strawberry topping.   

I think it is time for Braums management to take a course on proper old-fashioned malt making techniques and pass their findings onto their employees.

----------


## braums manager

> I went to Braums on Saturday, I asked for a strawberry malt, made with real strawberry ice cream from the open freezer case.  Somehow the employee translated that request to frozen soft-serve from the back and strawberry topping, I stopped him before he ruined my malt, he then grudgingly made my malt with the requested strawberry ice-cream.  
> 
> The employee then volunteered - We are supposed to make strawberry malts with soft-serve and strawberry topping.   
> 
> I think it is time for Braums management to take a course on proper old-fashioned malt making techniques and pass their findings onto their employees.


1 what store did this take place at and 

2 we do train our employees its just that no matter where you work you get idiots that work for you and 

3 we dont make strawberry from the ss we make it using shake mix standard but since you asked for strawberry ice cream then he should have been made with ice cream

----------


## metro

> 1 what store did this take place at and 
> 
> 2 we do train our employees its just that no matter where you work you get idiots that work for you and 
> 
> 3 we dont make strawberry from the ss we make it using shake mix standard but since you asked for strawberry ice cream then he should have been made with ice cream


true, but it seems that braum's has a much higher concentration of them compared to elsewhere, especially in their upper management as they can't seem to create a consistent brand.

----------


## Joe Kimball

Oh my goodness.  You mean to say that if I were to ask for, say, a chocolate malted or a strawberry shake without specifying further, it would automatically be made from frozen yogurt?  If that's the case, I'm very sorry to hear this.  

I remember the ad, in fact, when the making of a chocolate shake was presented.  I thought it was bad that vanilla ice cream (mind, ice cream) and chocolate syrup was used.  I wouldn't have dreamed that frozen yogurt would be default at an ice cream place.

----------


## Martin

i have *never* been served a shake at braum's made from frozen yogurt.  if it happened to somebody, and i wonder if it actually did, then i'm sure it's not standard procedure.

-M

----------


## Steve

Braum's Manager, thanks for being responsive to things said on this site and not taking the edgy stuff too personally.

----------


## RealJimbo

> Braum's Manager, thanks for being responsive to things said on this site and not taking the edgy stuff too personally.


Let me add my thanks as well.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> OKC is the fattest city cause its really one of the most boring. Theres not too much to do here. *Many of the malls are closing or have closed.*


Staying momentarily off topic ^^^ Dude, that's nationwide.  Malls were an 80's thing.  They're fading fast and with them, so are mall walkers, but it's not like they can't exercise anywhere else like the rest of the apparent fatties that make up OKC...

Sorry, back to topic now...

----------


## airplane777

I was at Braums last week,  I ordered a waffle cone.  It was being served up by a young teenage girl.  The Manager was upset with her, apparently she put too much ice cream on my cone even though I did not notice a large serving.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I was at Braums last week,  I ordered a waffle cone.  It was being served up by a young teenage girl.  The Manager was upset with her, apparently she put too much ice cream on my cone even though I did not notice a large serving.


Did the young teenage girl get fired?

----------


## Edmond Earl

The real topic of any Braums thread should be concerning why they are all so dirty.

----------


## flintysooner

Actually the three I go to fairly often are pretty clean.  Of course two of them are new and I only buy a few grocery items.

----------


## soonerfaithful

Before you ask I am a current employee with 20 + years working for Braum's.
Threads like this are great. Companies don't always know what's going on in the stores without hearing from people like all of you. I can say that there are some posts from other Braum's threads that were forwarded on to the respective district managers of the stores mentioned.
Braum's policy regarding the drive thru is yes we do provide extra existence. When reaching the drive thru speaker just let them know you are handicapped. You will then pay at the window and if need be they will bring the items to your car.  Yes the employees are told to help anyone inside the store that needs help. Young, old, handicapped. If no one is offering to help like Braum's manager said by all means ask for some assistance.
Malts and shakes are all to be hand dipped from the ice cream squares. Soft Serve is only to be used for malt and shakes by request. If things aren't made properly don't hesitate to ask to speak with the manager on duty. 
Like others  Braum's does offer a toll free customer service number. 1-877-274-4197 or a customer comment email @ braums.com. When calling that number or emailing the comments are then turned over to the district manager of that store.  It is then addressed with the store. All comments are turned over to the Braum family which are read.  The higher management and Braum family don't know what goes on in all stores without input from their customers-you.

----------


## Joe Kimball

Specifically, the Hefner and Rockwell location.

The "drive-thru" ordering during a particularly heavy period just a few minutes ago was prompt and clear, all of the employees appeared to be wearing gloves and/or washing their hands, and I was asked if I wanted my sundae in a bag, rather than out in the open which is/was usual.

Also, recently they have started offering wrapped spoons, which are definitely more sanitary.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I'm sorry---I've misplaced this thread.

----------


## ljbab728

> Specifically, the Hefner and Rockwell location.
> 
> The "drive-thru" ordering during a particularly heavy period just a few minutes ago was prompt and clear, all of the employees appeared to be wearing gloves and/or washing their hands, and I was asked if I wanted my sundae in a bag, rather than out in the open which is/was usual.
> 
> Also, recently they have started offering wrapped spoons, which are definitely more sanitary.


This definitely sounds like an improvement.  One of my pet peeves involves ordering a banana split at the drive through.  They always just hand the container to me with a separate spoon.  I always have to ask for it to be put in a sack.  They should realize that you're not going to sit at the drive through to eat it immediately and that if you set it down somewhere in the car something will likely leak and cause a mess unless it's in a sack.

----------


## Dustin

I've stopped going to Braums sadly because the burgers were cold and service was horrible.. Glad to hear one is doing alright.

----------


## Joe Kimball

They've taken some hits, and rightly so, honestly.  I figured the least I could do was to give the good things equal time when they happened, and to give notice that apparently someone is listening (or reading).

----------


## kevinpate

Two in Norman have shown vast improvement lately, those being Robinson Crossing at I-35 and frontage RD just north of Robinson and West of I-35, and the store at E Robinson and N Porter, just north of the Hospital complex.

No longer uber slow, and now cleaner than ever before and down right yummy.

----------


## jdcf

Braums on NW 23rd just east of Meridian is exemplary.  Every time we go in, I comment to staff about how clean it is.

----------


## RealJimbo

Different Braum's locations are definitely of different calibers.   I love the one at NW 39th and Penn and the one on NW Highway west of Council.

----------


## braums manager

as far as sundaes/splits go we are not required to hand them out in a sack unless you request one same with ice cream in cups no lids unless you request one other wise they come with a napkin and a spoon a smile and a thank you

----------


## PennyQuilts

> as far as sundaes/splits go we are not required to hand them out in a sack unless you request one same with ice cream in cups no lids unless you request one other wise they come with a napkin and a spoon a smile and a thank you


Surely they can change their standard policy - I thought good points were made about having the spoon handed to a driver and how awkward that was.

I love Braums - I really missed it out east and my kids try to go to Braums whenever they are in town.  I wish they had Cherry Limeaid sherbert all the time, though.  I have several stores that I go to for it but even the managers never know when it is coming in so most of the time it is a wasted trip.  I also like their stores - you can get anything you need there.

----------


## Matt

"adequate"

----------


## ljbab728

> as far as sundaes/splits go we are not required to hand them out in a sack unless you request one same with ice cream in cups no lids unless you request one other wise they come with a napkin and a spoon a smile and a thank you


I had no doubt that policy is being followed when I'm not being offered my banana split in a sack.  It may be a monetary decision but it's a bad policy and should be looked at.  At the very least, I should be asked when ordering if I want it in a sack instead of having to request it myself.  Businesses should be more proactive in looking out for their customers.

----------


## Dustin

Don't buy the "Wild About Food" brand microwavable soups that they sell in-store..... My dad just found a giant ass cockroach in the bottom... Sadly he ate almost all of it before finding the carcass.  DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## braums manager

> I had no doubt that policy is being followed when I'm not being offered my banana split in a sack.  It may be a monetary decision but it's a bad policy and should be looked at.  At the very least, I should be asked when ordering if I want it in a sack instead of having to request it myself.  Businesses should be more proactive in looking out for their customers.


the cherry limeade sherbet is a rotator and rotator flavors are changed and produced every 6-8 weeks depending on supplies and ingrediants

----------


## braums manager

> Don't buy the "Wild About Food" brand microwavable soups that they sell in-store..... My dad just found a giant ass cockroach in the bottom... Sadly he ate almost all of it before finding the carcass.  DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what store did he buy it from

----------


## PennyQuilts

> the cherry limeade sherbet is a rotator and rotator flavors are changed and produced every 6-8 weeks depending on supplies and ingrediants


Thanks!  I wish they'd make it a regular flavor.  I don't know any other flavor that makes people rave the way that one does.

----------


## Dustin

> what store did he buy it from


The one on May Ave between Hefner and 122nd.  And I know this is in no way Braums' fault, but I would definitely not sell that brand in store anymore..  The Braums website says Store #40.

----------


## ljbab728

> the cherry limeade sherbet is a rotator and rotator flavors are changed and produced every 6-8 weeks depending on supplies and ingrediants


That's very nice to know but I'm not sure what is has to do with my post you were responding to.  Maybe you were trying to answer PQ?

----------


## PennyQuilts

> That's very nice to know but I'm not sure what is has to do with my post you were responding to.  Maybe you were trying to answer PQ?


Yes, I am sure that is what he was doing.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> as far as sundaes/splits go we are not required to hand them out in a sack unless you request one same with ice cream in cups no lids unless you request one other wise they come with a napkin and a spoon a smile and a thank you


Well, I'm sorry to see that my good experience was, in part, above and beyond corporate policy.  Certainly the (male in this case) manager deserves credit.  Although, he did ask my preference rather than hand me the sundae in a bag.  It would be nice if asking whether a bag is wanted were part of the spiel.

----------


## MrBojangles

When they decided to try and keep up with fast food places, is when i stop going to Braum's.  They used to cook burgers when you ordered them, now they give a pre-cooked burger.................blah!

----------


## muzique808

The Braum's at 63rd and Bryant still cooks every sandwich to order.  Also, at lunch they have some of the fastest order delivery times I've seen anywhere, even with a crowd of customers.

----------


## Steve

Braum's Manager, here's an honest to goodness complaint I think can be addressed: My wife picked up dinner for the family at the drive-through tonight and requested NO MAYO on any of the sandwiches. We hate mayo. When she got home, there was mayo on my kids burgers, and a big slab of mayo on my chicken sandwich. This happens repeatedly. If I had to guess, there are more people who hate mayo than ketchup or mustard. Is there any chance that Braum's could quit automatically putting mayo on the sandwiches? I've had this happen repeatedly at Braum's - for some reason employees don't do special orders well at all.

----------


## jmarkross

Damn...they got our orders mixed up. I got NO mayo on mine!

*"Breathes there a man--with a soul so dead--he does not love mayonnaise?"*

----------


## okclee

> Braum's Manager, here's an honest to goodness complaint I think can be addressed: My wife picked up dinner for the family at the drive-through tonight and requested NO MAYO on any of the sandwiches. We hate mayo. When she got home, there was mayo on my kids burgers, and a big slab of mayo on my chicken sandwich. This happens repeatedly. If I had to guess, there are more people who hate mayo than ketchup or mustard. Is there any chance that Braum's could quit automatically putting mayo on the sandwiches? I've had this happen repeatedly at Braum's - for some reason employees don't do special orders well at all.


I second this request Steve. 

Sometimes I forget that Braum's puts mayo on as a default, since they are the only burger place that does this.

----------


## jmarkross

> I second this request Steve. 
> 
> Sometimes I forget that Braum's puts mayo on as a default, since they are the only burger place that does this.


Always a regional thing--sort of like when Canadians toss you a *little pakage of vinegar* with your french fries at McDonald's...*yeccchhhh*...

----------


## jmarkross

BTW--one MUST check all the food from anything that is fast-food--*or learn to suffer the consequences*. I have always found it easier to develop diverse tastes with fast food...lessens the rage and disappointment...

----------


## Charlie40

Malt Vinegar on salted fries is awesome. it's gooooooooooood clark

----------


## bandnerd

Am I the only person who never gets a wrong order? I've never had a burger come from Braum's with mayo when I asked for mustard. My mixes are always what I ask for. I've never been in line for what I would consider an inordinate amount of time. Maybe my expectations are too low so they are always met!

----------


## bradzilla

I live close to a braums now, my previous house was close to a braums, and the house before that was close to a braums...

But there is nothing better or worse than a braums hamburger and thats why in the last 5 years ive eaten there maybe 10 times. Im glad someone from braums is finally listening and hopefully responding to your customers because you guys have lost millions in potential business from other customers like myself. I want to eat at a good oklahoma owned restaurant but the reliability of the food is what has continued to turn me away.

----------


## ljbab728

> I second this request Steve. 
> 
> Sometimes I forget that Braum's puts mayo on as a default, since they are the only burger place that does this.


Not so.  Sonic's $1 value menu burger automatically comes with mayo unless you request a substitution.  I've never had a problem getting a substitution, however.

----------


## Steve

To quote Jimmy the Tulip from The Whole Nine Yards:
"I'm gonna keep the coke and the fries but I'm gonna send this burger back. And if you put any mayonnaise on it, I'm gonna come over to your house, I'll chop your legs off, set fire to your house, and watch as you drag your bloody stumps out the door."

----------


## okclee

Does anyone eat mayo on their burgers? I personally don't know one individual that does.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Not so.  Sonic's $1 value menu burger automatically comes with mayo unless you request a substitution.  I've never had a problem getting a substitution, however.


as do quarter pounders with cheese at mcdonalds  and every burger at wendys

----------


## bandnerd

> Does anyone eat mayo on their burgers? I personally don't know one individual that does.


Midtowner does. Freak.

----------


## ljbab728

I'm not sure what McDonalds you go to but every quarter pounder with cheese that I've ever had came with mustard and ketchup.  That's what it says under the nutrition section for that sandwich on their website also.  I'm not that familiar with how Wendy's handles orders if you don't specify what you want.  They advertise that all sandwiches are personalized and give mayo, ketchup, and mustard as options.

----------


## kevinpate

> ... *"Breathes there a man--with a soul so dead--he does not love mayonnaise?"*


That would be me.  Mayo is nothing more than the sad result of an ill conceived hatred toward a defenseless egg or three.

----------


## muzique808

> Does anyone eat mayo on their burgers? I personally don't know one individual that does.


I am one, but then again you may not really know me.

----------


## OKCfan1

> Does anyone eat mayo on their burgers? I personally don't know one individual that does.


I am another who eats burgers with mayo--am allergic to mustard. Actually prefer my burger with mayo or without ANY kind of sauce.

----------


## metro

A good word about Braum's to me would be they are hiring a high-level executive who has experience from a national brand who knows Customer Service and Efficiency Systems. Someone from Chic-Fil-A preferably.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Does anyone eat mayo on their burgers? I personally don't know one individual that does.


A bacon cheeseburger with lettuce and tomato just doesn't work with mustard, has to have mayo, IMO.   :Sofa:

----------


## jmarkross

Mayo is great--and *an endangered species* since Kraft *went insane* and changed theirs into *SLOP!* ONLY Hellmann's is acceptable--or make your own if you have the time and patience--_and know the technique_. I like pulled pork BBQ with mayo as well...mustard is for hot dogs and pastrami only in my books. But--*taste is the quintessence of human personality*, one can draw no parallels...just marvel at the diversity of it.

----------


## okclee

All right, Mayo Lovers, I take back my comment. Mayo people do still exist. 

I think people either love it or hate it, though. Not much in between when it comes to mayonnaise.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> All right, Mayo Lovers, I take back my comment. Mayo people do still exist. 
> 
> I think people either love it or hate it, though. Not much in between when it comes to mayonnaise.


I just got done eating my burger from Braums with mayo and not Braums' sauce.  It was yummmmmmmy!

----------


## Ginkasa

Mayo's okay.  I wouldn't request it specifically, but I don't mind when its there.  I wouldn't say I hate, or even dislike, but I also don't love it.  I guess I'm in between.

----------


## metro

Love mayo on my burger as well, although I wouldn't complain if it was mustard instead, but prefer mayo. You could be crazy and go to McDonald's where ketchup is king on their burgers.

----------


## sgt. pepper

> Does anyone eat mayo on their burgers?


i do...it's yummy!

i love Braums, do they get orders mixed up?, of course, just like any other burger place. the only complaint i have with Braums is they are soooooo slow...drive thru and dine in...(imo) One day i ordered some food inside, and waited, waited, waited, all the while the drive thru handed out about eight orders! i was furious, I complained to the Mustang manager about how they give more emphasis on drive thru orders and she told me they did not, obviously they do. other than that, they do a good job.

----------


## metro

The consensus is they are slow (see the other Braum's thread), but that's unusual if they are getting the drive through first (which most fast food does BTW), Braum's getting any 8 orders out rather quickly is surprising if you ask me.

----------


## Dustin

I will only eat mayo on a braums burger (when I rarely get one of their burgers).  For some reason, mayo goes really good with a braums burger.

----------


## Easy180

> The consensus is they are slow (see the other Braum's thread), but that's unusual if they are getting the drive through first (which most fast food does BTW), Braum's getting any 8 orders out rather quickly is surprising if you ask me.


It seems to me the drive thru service has improved over the years...I remember agonizing wait times back in the day but they seem to be on par with say Whataburger now

----------


## braums manager

Stop by your neighborhood Braum's and try our new Miami burger we start off with a bun baked fresh in Braum's own bakery, then we add mustard ,mayo, pickles , a hot,juicy fresh 1/3lb patty 2 slices of real swiss cheese and a slice of real deli ham to create Braum's new Miami burger and also try 

Braum's new California burger we start off with a bun baked fresh in Braum's own bakery and then we add a hot,juicy fresh 1/3lb patty topped with real american cheese add 2 tomatoes and topped with real guacamole to create Braum's new CALIFORNIA BURGER

both are really great sandwiches so stop on by 


and coming soon to your neighborhood Braum's for dessert are several new flavors of ice cream and yogurts and even a sherbet

ice cream 

key lime pie

homestyle vanilla w/ strawberries 

lemon cello

frozen yogurt

choc. chip with strawberries

sherbet 

peach

----------


## metro

It'd be great if they'd introduce consistent service, timeliness, and better marketing. I've had the new Miami burger and it's nasty. Braums really is reaching for creativeness.

----------


## Thunder

Couldn't they be clever enough to name them Oklahoma Burger? :-/

Since there is two, Oklahoma City Burger and Tulsa Burger.

----------


## rondvu

Me and my sister stopped by the Braum's at 63rd and I 35.  It was a train wreck. It had to been the worst service I had anywhere. No direction from the manager. People waiting in line were overlooked and folks that just walked in were helped.  My sister ordered one of the new coffee drinks. I told her from what I was seeing BIG MISTAKE. It was, the clerk just looked at her like she didn't even know what coffee was. Walked around  aimlessly  and said I don't know what that is. My sister and I settled for a soft drink instead and watched the other poor souls who entered into restaurant Hell.  :Chef:

----------


## Easy180

One on 19th is ran pretty well

Braums is solid for a fast food place and their milk can't be beat

----------


## Dustin

Braums ice cream and milk is the best.  Their hamburgers need some work..  Every time I try a braums burger its cold.   It seems like they make the patties ahead of time instead of making them fresh to order.

----------


## Steve

Braums Manager, as you probably already know, there are some people on this site who are notoriously negative and will almost always voice criticism on any topic. One question: I've been trying to find nutritional information on some of the Braum's menu items, including the sandwiches and breakfast items. Any chance of helping out on this?

----------


## bluedogok

> Braums ice cream and milk is the best.  Their hamburgers need some work..  Every time I try a braums burger its cold.   It seems like they make the patties ahead of time instead of making them fresh to order.


Not the ones that I have had...of course in recent years that is usually at the Hillsboro location as a milk stop heading home to Austin, it is the closest one to Austin. That one seems like a mess most of the time but their food is good.

----------


## metro

> Braums Manager, as you probably already know, there are some people on this site who are notoriously negative and will almost always voice criticism on any topic. One question: I've been trying to find nutritional information on some of the Braum's menu items, including the sandwiches and breakfast items. Any chance of helping out on this?


It's not being negative, Steve you can read any thread on Braums on any site, and the overall complaint is slow, unorganized and inconsistent service, just look at the few posts in this thread. Out of all the chains, it probably has the most inconsistency location to location.

----------


## Caboose

I honestly don't care about the service. That is not what I am paying for at Braum's. I go there for the delicious ice cream. Braum's burgers are pretty good as well (but the fries are awful). I will say though that when I order my favorite treat (chocolate and strawberry Mix) from Bruam's the employee is almost always bewildered and confused even though it is an item that is right on the menu. I always have to explain it to them... "Yes, a Mix... chocolate ice cream with strawberries in it... just like it says right there on your menu."

----------


## braums manager

actually its frozen yogurt

----------


## Slimjim

I used to work for braums my self and they do precook patties just like everybody else and rondvu the 63rd and i35 is the corporate store. Shows how much the company cares

----------


## onthestrip

I actually think Braums has got a little better in the speediness department. And I actually give them a thumbs up on the Miami burger. When hot n fresh the burgers n fries at Braums are hard to top fast food-wise

----------


## Thunder

> actually its frozen yogurt


It can't be.  There are two, ice cream and yogurt.  I hate yogurt.  I always eat the ice cream.

----------


## braums manager

we make our mixes with soft serve frozen yogurt out of the machine

----------


## John1744

I usually love most things from Braums and have never had an issue with burgers or not, but one thing that is almost entirely consistent across most of them is that they do not cook their fries long enough. Braums fries are some of the greatest things when they are nice and crispy. Not when they are the soggy oily mess they usually are.

----------


## rondvu

> It's not being negative, Steve you can read any thread on Braums on any site, and the overall complaint is slow, unorganized and inconsistent service, just look at the few posts in this thread. Out of all the chains, it probably has the most inconsistency location to location.


Sometimes the truth hurts. I am in agreement with Meto like 110% on this one. Love the products in the Market, but behind the counter is another story.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> I usually love most things from Braums and have never had an issue with burgers or not, but one thing that is almost entirely consistent across most of them is that they do not cook their fries long enough. Braums fries are some of the greatest things when they are nice and crispy. Not when they are the soggy oily mess they usually are.


Yup.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Braums Manager, as you probably already know, there are some people on this site who are notoriously negative and will almost always voice criticism on any topic. One question: I've been trying to find nutritional information on some of the Braum's menu items, including the sandwiches and breakfast items. Any chance of helping out on this?


So, unless everyone cheered Braums then we're all just a bunch of negative whiners? The best part though was that you yourself didn't offer any positive remarks and then ended with a thinly veiled criticism.

As for my opinion, I love the new stores and we now shop regularly at the one closest to our house on South Sunnylane. The wife and I are not burger and fry people any longer (maybe once every 2-3 months) but we like convenient grocery shopping there. When we did do burgers and fries it was hard to beat Braums and we would order our fries 'extra crispy.' That said, I agree with most people here and they need better training and supervision for their staff. They are the most overstaffed and underperforming fast food chain I have ever been in. I remember a couple of winters ago I literally had to get their corporate office on the phone while standing at the Braums counter. I went in and ordered a Hot Chocolate. The girl said they didn't have any (meaning no packets of the powered stuff). I explained that, believe it or not, it is made with milk and liquid chocolate, which they have in abundance. She refused. I called corporate, they had me hand her the phone and she was promptly instructed to make it and add an apology. First time that's ever happened.

However, I have received 3-4 $5 gift cards because the cashier rang my order/groceries up wrong.

----------


## icemncmth

For your average fast food burger Braums is one of my favorites. I have one by my house on N May Ave and the food there for the most part is pretty good. I will say that I don't understand the way the place is run. For example the last time I was there, there were 6 people behind the counter. Two on the drive through windows a manager two prepping and one at the front cash register. The person who took my order then walked back to the cook area and made my burger etc and then called my number. By law she had to wash her hands after handling money and coming back to the register and she did so this added extra time. The two in the prep area were working the drive through. It took 10 mins to take my order and then hand me my food and the line behind me was building. Some people were leaving. This happens time and time again and the manager was just yapping away with the two in the prep area. For about 5 years this seems to be the model on the way they do things at this Braums. It makes no sense to have the person taking the order fixing the order. The good news is you would know who to complain to if your order was messed up!!!.

Now I have been to other Bruams and some are run very well. Maybe the one by my house is a training store?

----------


## PennyQuilts

If that is how they train, it would explain much. 

Look, I love Braums' products.  I love their ice cream, their burgers and their markets.  But the service sucks and is inconsistent.  That could be fixed.

----------


## Steve

> So, unless everyone cheered Braums then we're all just a bunch of negative whiners? The best part though was that you yourself didn't offer any positive remarks and then ended with a thinly veiled criticism.
> 
> As for my opinion, I love the new stores and we now shop regularly at the one closest to our house on South Sunnylane. The wife and I are not burger and fry people any longer (maybe once every 2-3 months) but we like convenient grocery shopping there. When we did do burgers and fries it was hard to beat Braums and we would order our fries 'extra crispy.' That said, I agree with most people here and they need better training and supervision for their staff. They are the most overstaffed and underperforming fast food chain I have ever been in. I remember a couple of winters ago I literally had to get their corporate office on the phone while standing at the Braums counter. I went in and ordered a Hot Chocolate. The girl said they didn't have any (meaning no packets of the powered stuff). I explained that, believe it or not, it is made with milk and liquid chocolate, which they have in abundance. She refused. I called corporate, they had me hand her the phone and she was promptly instructed to make it and add an apology. First time that's ever happened.
> 
> However, I have received 3-4 $5 gift cards because the cashier rang my order/groceries up wrong.


Yes, you come off as negative whiners.

----------


## Soonerinfiniti

If anyone has ever been to a Chick-fil-A and then to a Braum's - night and day in terms of service.  Braum's has consistently bad service.  I used to think maybe that was the best they could do, paying minimum wage.  Until I went to Chick-fil-A - where they bend over backwards to help!  Good service comes from the corporate culture.

----------


## Slimjim

What store do you work braums manager and I will tell you why service sucks its all because the company does not respect the employees and it takes an act of congress to get a raise I knew a girl when I worked for the company told me she had been making 7.75 for 2 years and that they couldn't give her a raise cause labor didn't allow it and this girl was a really great employee now I work for walmart and I have been for the past few years and now I makeclose to 11 and started off at 8 now people say wally world sucks but for me it has been a blessing

----------


## BBatesokc

> Yes, you come off as negative whiners.


So, we offer real opinions based on real experience in a public forum and the best you can come up with is 'negative whiner.' That's ALMOST as laughable as your apparent interest in nutritional information.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> we make our mixes with soft serve frozen yogurt out of the machine


I've wanted to get a mix with ice cream before, and was refused.  Was it this particular manager, or is this a corporate thing?  If its the latterI'd love to appeal that substitutions with ice cream be permitted, as this would make a very satisfying product.  I'd imagine it would get a little bit of traffic from those who miss Dairy Queen, and maybe even pull a few people over from Freddy's or Sonic....I may send a message to corporate as well.

And, I personally don't mean to whine, but rather to encourage a company that has MANY positive attributes that I see.  I've also pointed out improvement that I've directly noticed.

----------


## Joe Kimball

Also, am I right in assuming that the Miami burger is a take-off of the Cuban sandwich?  I saw a Miami chicken sandwich advertised, which to me might capture the spirit more.

----------


## braums manager

no it is because our mix spindle is not made to handle hard ice cream same with our shake makers the equipment is just not designed for that kind of use

----------


## Joe Kimball

> no it is because our mix spindle is not made to handle hard ice cream same with our shake makers the equipment is just not designed for that kind of use


I understand.  If you'll pardon my pressing, though:  I can understand with the mix spindle, but then you say "same with the shake maker". The shakes made with those machines are made with real ice cream, yes?

I'll take anything further to corporate, and I appreciate your responses.  It's just that I'd love to be able to patronize such a charmingly vertically-integrated company as Braums just a little bit more.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> no it is because our mix spindle is not made to handle hard ice cream same with our shake makers the equipment is just not designed for that kind of use


I understand.  If you'll pardon my pressing, though:  I can understand with the mix spindle, but then you say "same with the shake maker". The shakes made with those machines are made with real ice cream, yes?

I'll take anything further to corporate, and I appreciate your responses.  It's just that I'd love to be able to patronize such a charmingly vertically-integrated company as Braum's just a little bit more.

----------


## Thunder

They do use the ice cream and use the mixer.  Remember, this is just an opinion/preference of one manager.  Not all of them have a limited mindset.  It also depend on the store and how smart the employees are.  I know, because I've seen them work it with ice cream (without the yogurt). They may add a lil milk sometime.

----------


## earlywinegareth

No one square dips anymore.   :sadeyes:

----------


## braums manager

yes free but we add milk to help soften the ice cream for blending if we did that with a mix using ice cream then we would have to charge you for the price of a shake plus what ever you wanted to add in its a corporate policy i am sorry

----------


## rcjunkie

> Braums ice cream and milk is the best.  Their hamburgers need some work..  *Every time I try a braums burger its cold.*   It seems like they make the patties ahead of time instead of making them fresh to order.


Why do you keep trying ?, I can understand giving them a second chance, but if you choose to keep trying, it becomes your problem.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> yes free but we add milk to help soften the ice cream for blending if we did that with a mix using ice cream then we would have to charge you for the price of a shake plus what ever you wanted to add in its a corporate policy i am sorry


Are you saying that I CAN get a mix made with real ice cream if I'm willing to order it as a shake with Butterfinger chips added to it? If so, no problem at all!

----------


## Joe Kimball

> yes free but we add milk to help soften the ice cream for blending if we did that with a mix using ice cream then we would have to charge you for the price of a shake plus what ever you wanted to add in its a corporate policy i am sorry


I appreciate the sympathy, but I think I'm on the brink of something (to which Mr. Kyle slightly beat me).  

So, I took a look at the menu for Mixes and shakes tonight.  A small shake is, if I recall correctly, 1.85.  This size is also, if I'm right, the size used for a large Mix, which (again IIRC) is 2.59.  

The price for an add-in, such as those used in a mix, is .50.  So, we're looking at 2.35 for a real ice cream Mi---er, shake with an add-in.  Tax brings it within a small margin of the original price.

I haven't felt like this since I discovered that you can order a McDouble with Special Sauce at no extra cost.  :Smile:   Maybe I got the sizes wrong, I'm not sure---but if I did, it's not an enviable difference.  I think I can count this off my very short list of Braum's annoyances.  :Smile:   And, thank you for the insight, Thunder.

Now, I took a look at the flavors stated in the OP.  What's lemon cello?  It sounds interesting.

----------


## Brett

It looks like the Miami burger was "created" due to the shortage of tomatoes this year.

----------


## Spartan

> Yes, you come off as negative whiners.


So is that better or worse than coming off as a journalist doing his job? eh eh? :P

I think Braum's burgers are awesome. As far as fast food goes, probably better than any other chain. No Nic's or Irma burger, but I never go wrong with Braum's.

I wish they would clean up some of their locations though.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I forgot to add this last night: I'd like to second the request as to the availability of nutritional information.

Also, if that's truly how the hot chocolate is made, I will have to try some even this off-season.

----------


## old okie

> I wish they would clean up some of their locations though.


AMEN to that!!  I cannot believe how absolutely filthy so many of the Braum's we've been in over the years are.  The floors are sticky--not unexpected in an ice cream place, but there should be someone mopping [not sweeping!] all the time.  Ditto with the tables.  The glass to the ice cream counter is usually covered with drips & fingerprints.  So many of the employees' aprons appear to have been in use for weeks, not just days.  As for the ice cream, we actually like it, but often it is melted, too hard to dip, or they are out of standard flavors like chocolate almond.  

If there were anywhere else to get a reasonably priced dip of ice cream, we'd go there, but unfortunately, Braum's has the monopoly and they certainly exploit it.

And, yes, this is a negative "whine"!  I'm tried of spending my dollars in a place that doesn't seem to care about customers.  We're finding it's pretty easy to give up Braum's.

----------


## Pete

Living in California, Braum's is the one place I miss the most.

I'm sure there is plenty of room for improvements but count your blessings!   There is nothing remotely similar out here.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Living in California, Braum's is the one place I miss the most.
> 
> I'm sure there is plenty of room for improvements but count your blessings!   There is nothing remotely similar out here.


I hear you, Pete.  It reminds me of a time when I was driving in Fredericksburg, Virginia, and chanced upon a Sonic.  I thought I was going to cry...

----------


## tburn

I love the revamped location at 39th & Tulsa - but the grocery section needs work.  Everytime I'm in there, the produce I intend to buy is not fresh - the expiration dates are a week or so past on the romaine, the wholly guacamole, yogurts, no fresh bananas ... 

I am happy to notice that Braum's is now carrying Premium Natural Beef in their grocery store -- why not label it as such, the ALL NATURAL label is not sufficient.  I would prefer to know that I am buying OKLAHOMA NATURAL, Grass fed, pastured, hormone free beef.  Does Braums use PNB on their burgers?  If not, WHY NOT?
Are Braums cattle only used for Dairy?

----------


## kevinpate

> Living in California, Braum's is the one place I miss the most.
> 
> I'm sure there is plenty of room for improvements but count your blessings!   There is nothing remotely similar out here.


Bummer.  After all, y'all gots happy cows out there.  I know cause I've seen 'em on the telly.  So why isn't someone running their own dairy and ice cream setup out your way?

----------


## bluedogok

> Living in California, Braum's is the one place I miss the most.
> 
> I'm sure there is plenty of room for improvements but count your blessings!   There is nothing remotely similar out here.


I'm only about 150 miles from one.....

----------


## Questor

It does sound kind of whiney in here.  LOL.

I like Braum's food.  Braum's Manager, I second Steve's question but from a slightly different angle... when are you guys going to start listing allergen information?  I'm surprised that on the Braum's website even the basics are not listed (nuts, soy, gluten, etc.).  I have a few allergies and because of that I generally don't venture out into too many things I haven't tried before at Braum's.

That is one thing I find frustrating about restaurants in Oklahoma... very few have calorie and allergen information.  Even the mom and pops in Texas have that.

----------


## Thunder

Questor, their defense is that it cost money for all of that.  And when something do happen, they will just put the blame on the person for not using common sense when purchasing and ingesting their products.  Tbh, I have never thought of those requirements.  Usually, those people would stay away from most restaurants, especially fast-food chains.

----------


## Larry OKC

Some Braums are bad but some are good. Avoid the ones that are bad, and go to the good ones. politely let management & corporate know specifically what was wrong or right with a location. Include date and time of visit etc.

As someone who worked in the fast food industry for 15+ years for various chains (Wendy's, McDonald's, Hardee's and Taco Bueno), most really do want honest feedback from their customers as most realize that it is easier to keep an existing customer than to have to replace them. Also that most voice their concerns because they actually like the place and want it to be better.

As far as "whiney" goes, as anyone who has been in the industry knows, it is much easier to tick a customer off than to impress them (to the point that they will make a comment either way).

----------


## oneforone

I love Braums and I view them just like every other fast food outlet some locations are great some are awful. 

I do think they ruined the breakfast menu. At one time everything on the breakfast menu wad awesome and the portions were always hot and hearty to say the least. These days I just stop going the breakfast burritos are awful and the eggs are rubbery, the pancakes are always overcooked and the sausage and bacon have a god awful after taste. After all my breakfast misery at several locations I have more or less mark them off my list for breakfast. 

I still vist often for lunch, dinner and grocery items.  My favorites are the 2/3 cheeseburger and the steak sanwhich. French fries are always good to the point I sometimes stop for just fries and a drink for a quick snack when I'm out running errands. 

My favorite grocery items are the milk and the bread. I like how they double package the bread for freshness. If they made the loaves bigger, I would buy my bread from there more often.

----------


## oneforone

> Braums Manager, as you probably already know, there are some people on this site who are notoriously negative and will almost always voice criticism on any topic. One question: I've been trying to find nutritional information on some of the Braum's menu items, including the sandwiches and breakfast items. Any chance of helping out on this?



I think you can find all the nutrition information on Braums.com

----------


## Larry OKC

> It looks like the Miami burger was "created" due to the shortage of tomatoes this year.


The Braums I frequent have never had a tomato availability problem, never have to ask for them (to make sure you get it) and they put multiple slices on. Same with Wendy's and El Chico, if it normally came with tomatoes, there were plenty of them. Also, miffed when places wouldn't put tomatoes on it, citing the extra cost and they wouldn't take anything off the items cost when you didn't get it (charging you for something you aren't getting).

----------


## Larry OKC

^^^
A quick look of their site didn't make it easy to find (if it is there at all)....

----------


## rcjunkie

Personally I like Braums and have never had any of the problems mentioned here. 
With that said, several have posted *"EVERYTIME"* I go the place is dirty, the burgers or fries are cold, the produce is out dated, if that's the case, why do you keep going back.

----------


## Joe Kimball

Coming back to this thread and reading the replies, I'd be lying to myself if it didn't sound superficially whiny in here---and I say superficially because I don't truly see it as "whining" but merely a pile-on of legitimate criticisms. I'm amused in an ironic way about how every time "braums manager" shows up with a promotion, the critique comes out from the proverbial woodwork.

They've set some lofty expectations for themselves, though, based on past performance and their advertising, which at one time was pretty fashionable and relevant.  I'm sorry to hear of the alleged conditions for employees, which does not help.

I see "every time" as hyperbole, and certainly there are those who have sworn off the chain.  And they're probably doing a browse-around while getting milk, anyway, which IS quality.

----------


## tburn

I hope I get to try BOTH of the new burgers while they are on the menu!

My "complaint" was really a knee jerk reaction to seeing the braums manager post, and I had been thinking about my recent trip to Braum's and was still miffed!

----------


## bandnerd

Had a chocolate-waffle-cone mix today, made with frozen yogurt, and it was delish. The frozen yogurt doesn't upset my stomach like ice cream can, so I am totally happy with them using it in that instance. All four of us were happy with our desserts.

----------


## Questor

If you go to Braum's website, then Products, when you click on one of their pre-packaged items a note saying to refer to the nutritional information on the packaging appears.  If you click on their grill items such as their burgers, a note saying that ingredient information is not available appears.  There is no information on their website.

I know that this sort of thing costs money.  For whatever reason Oklahoma businesses don't find listing this sort of thing as a priority where it is more common-place in other states.  Perhaps it is just that the small number of people here don't support it math-wise.  As a result I don't generally eat local fast food.  I know of others in the same boat.  Maybe at some point the cost of providing that information will be outweighed by the cost of losing so many customers.

Common sense and allergen information do not always go hand in hand.  If you're curious read up on wheat/gluten allergies sometime, or soy allergies for that matter.  It might surprise you to learn that even meat products in some of our area fast food companies contain both.  Would you have guessed that?  Most people would not.  But most "meat" at fast food companies are chock full of "filler," which is just a code-word meaning that it's been fluffed up with flour and soybeans to make a very small piece of meat look much larger.  You'd be really surprised at the prevalence of both of those allergens in our food supply.  I know it is one reason I am counting down the days to the opening of Whole Foods in OKC.

----------


## Questor

Just thought I would mention that the new health care law requires chains to have and post nutrion information. the exact date that will be required on hasn't been set yet but is expected to be announced this year. Everyone will have to comply in the near future.

----------


## jdcf

We are very pleased with the Braum's on NW 23rd, just east of Meridian.  Much less so at some of the other stores.

It is inexcusable that nutritional information is not available on the grill and fountain products.

----------


## TheTravellers

> We are very pleased with the Braum's on NW 23rd, just east of Meridian.  Much less so at some of the other stores.
> 
> It is inexcusable that nutritional information is not available on the grill and fountain products.


At the risk of being flamed mightily, I'll say that I've found time and time again that a lot of OK and OKC companies seem to try to get by with the least amount of anything at all - be it nutritional info, a website (there's lots of places that I'd expect to have websites that just don't), service, decent-tasting food, road repair, etc. etc.  Said it before, will say it again - OK seems to have a large amount of half-a**ed companies (both private and public) and the citizens apparently don't demand anything more from them, so they just keep going the way they are with no incentive to improve.  So, unless forced to by law, most companies will just keep ambling down their path of mediocrity, sadly.  Don't mean to hijack the thread, but just positing a reason why Braum's doesn't have nutritional info on their site long past the time when they should've...

----------


## PennyQuilts

> At the risk of being flamed mightily, I'll say that I've found time and time again that a lot of OK and OKC companies seem to try to get by with the least amount of anything at all - be it nutritional info, a website (there's lots of places that I'd expect to have websites that just don't), service, decent-tasting food, road repair, etc. etc.  Said it before, will say it again - OK seems to have a large amount of half-a**ed companies (both private and public) and the citizens apparently don't demand anything more from them, so they just keep going the way they are with no incentive to improve.  So, unless forced to by law, most companies will just keep ambling down their path of mediocrity, sadly.  Don't mean to hijack the thread, but just positing a reason why Braum's doesn't have nutritional info on their site long past the time when they should've...


This isn't flaming but my own experience doesn't support that they are any different than anywhere else.  Why in the world do you think Oklahoma is somehow backwards as compared to other places in this regard?  What is your evidence supporting that?

----------


## bluedogok

> We are very pleased with the Braum's on NW 23rd, just east of Meridian.  Much less so at some of the other stores.


 That is the store by my parents house, it replaced first Braum's store on Meridian just north of 23rd which is now a vet office. I grew up on the stuff and wish they would get one closer to Austin than Hillsboro.

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

> I will say though that when I order my favorite treat (chocolate and strawberry Mix) from Bruam's the employee is almost always bewildered and confused even though it is an item that is right on the menu. I always have to explain it to them... "Yes, a Mix... chocolate ice cream with strawberries in it... just like it says right there on your menu."


YES.  Twice I have been to the Braum's on Memorial and have had to explain what a Mix was!!  I ordered a standard one, not some bizarre combination I made up. I have also had my order completely forgotten and given a size I did not order.  My coworkers always joke when we go to Braum's that one of us will get shafted.

The ice cream and milk are great!  It's too bad you have to go through a lot of drama to get it.

----------


## Achilleslastand

Braums does have great milk,ice cream and deserts. But it seems like everytime i go to the one on may and nw 61st i have to try and understand the employees broken attempt at english and/or ebonics. I think tonight ill go get a banana spilt and celebrtate diversity and multiculturism.

----------


## metro

Again, I love Braums food, but hate the service or lack thereof. Was at the one at NW 39th and Penn last night, one family getting ice cream, one old lady in front of me ordering a kids burger, and me ordering a burger behind her. 7 employees getting ice cream cones/ shakes for the family of 5 (including the "manager"), one working drive through, one register, and two manning the food. Talk about incompetence at it's finest. Why one earth do you need 7 employees getting one families order of ice-cream? And this Braums tends to be quicker and better food than my other regular Braums at 17th and Classen.

----------


## rcjunkie

Guess I'm just special, I visit Braum's at least every other week and I've never found the place dirty, received poor service or cold burgers.

----------


## MsDarkstar

edit to remove my post - I missed a page of the discussion & the answer to my question was on it  :Smile:

----------


## Joe Kimball

Braum's Manager (or anyone else), are the seven new flavors replacing any now-former flavors?

----------


## easternobserver

I am wowed by the new design Braums stores.  They are laid out very well, and the new store at 44th and Sunnylane is always clean.  My guess is that they really put some thought into the new designs and used a layout and materials that are very functional.  Some of the older stores were outdated for modern operations, and perhaps that is why some complained about them being inefficient or dirty.  Personally, I'd rather go into a Braums to pick up everything I need for a great dinner than go fight with WalMart or Homeland, be there for hours, and get home and not feel like cooking anymore.

----------


## TheTravellers

> This isn't flaming but my own experience doesn't support that they are any different than anywhere else.  Why in the world do you think Oklahoma is somehow backwards as compared to other places in this regard?  What is your evidence supporting that?


Read my other posts (not sure how much detail I've gone into in them, though).  I've lived in other states (1995-2009) where you can renew your license plate stickers online easily without a "convenience charge" of $4, where businesses actually have websites listing their hours/menus/services/etc., where restaurants don't run out of food during prime lunch or dinner hours, where road construction (and road plowing) is done right, where grocery stores consistently stock certain items (a whole different problem), etc.  I don't have time to enumerate all the ways I've found (some) OK and OKC businesses to be less than ideal, but it just seems that things here aren't quite up to the level they should be in 2011, and I'd bet that other posters here that have lived in other states can back me up on some of this (if they're willing to :-) ).

----------


## Joe Kimball

I know only of anecdotal evidence that the OKC sonic boom tests of 1964 were inspired not only by the location of the FAA, but also of the perceived general acceptance of Oklahomans.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Read my other posts (not sure how much detail I've gone into in them, though).  I've lived in other states (1995-2009) where you can renew your license plate stickers online easily without a "convenience charge" of $4, where businesses actually have websites listing their hours/menus/services/etc., where restaurants don't run out of food during prime lunch or dinner hours, where road construction (and road plowing) is done right, where grocery stores consistently stock certain items (a whole different problem), etc.  I don't have time to enumerate all the ways I've found (some) OK and OKC businesses to be less than ideal, but it just seems that things here aren't quite up to the level they should be in 2011, and I'd bet that other posters here that have lived in other states can back me up on some of this (if they're willing to :-) ).


I've also lived in other states and I can assure you that Okahoma is head and shoulders above the last place I lived (Virginia) in terms of car stickers and the like.  When we moved back in late 2009, I expected to have to spend half a day to get my tags and driver's license.  In Virginia, the DMV was like going to hell and you had to take off work.   On everything.  It is a horror.   I was done in Oklahoma in less than two hours, including having to go to another place to get my new driver's license.  With the local tag agencies all over, it took about ten minutes to stop in and have it renewed.  In places like Virginia, they don't have local tag agencies.  You have to go to a "center," often during limited hours and stand in line with a number.  The shortest time I was ever there (not including commute time which generally added at least an hour) was three hours.  SHORTEST time.  Moreover, you had to get your car's emissions tested every other year (before heading back down to the DMV).  The emissions check was at private car shops so you just had to find one that could get you in and out - generally this amounted to another afternoon you had to take off work.  

All you did was trash Oklahoma small business as if there is a lower class of people here than in, say, New Mexico, Tennesee or Minnesota.  It was ridiculous.  Are you actually trying to make the argument that they don't run out of food in restaurants in other places and that it has something to do with the character of Oklahomans that you've had that experience here?  Or that is has fundamentally changed in recent years?  That is irrational.

As far as the menus on line, that is probably true with big chain restaurants if that is your thing.  A lot of us avoid such places like the plague.  But then, a lot of us aren't as picky, I guess.

----------


## HewenttoJared

Businesses aren't as on-the-spot here because most of our residents don't know what is possible from a truly professionally run retailer. In the past I've managed retail everywhere from small-town stores to Edmond, and the difference in quality of service is based entirely a result of customer expectations. Customer expectations are, on average, lower in OK.


That being said you also have to take into account the incredible pressures being introduced to food markets these last couple years. Horrible weather conditions have made many fruits and vegetables hard to come by in the proper quality for the right price. Shipping costs are spiraling upwards. I wouldn't base your judgment of Oklahoma on the last couple years. It's a tougher than usual environment.

----------


## Larry OKC

Penny:

I understand completely what you are saying about drivers license renewal etc. The closest I ever came here to matching what we see characterized in sitcoms and the like is when I went down to the Social Security office at Shepherd Mall. it was take a number and wait for HOURS.

But I can understand some of what Travellers is saying. Low expectations lead to low results. How long have we seen the evidence of that with our public schools, politicians MAPS etc? "As long as it isn't *completely* crappy, were happy"

Not to derail the thread, best way to get better service etc is to insist upon it. When something is lacking, let management know (politely of course) and give them an opportunity to correct it. Then if they decide not to, vote with your wallet and patronize someplace that does it right.

----------


## Wolf

> I used to work for braums my self and they do precook patties just like everybody else and rondvu the 63rd and i35 is the corporate store. Shows how much the company cares


 They didn't use to.  I worked at Braums in the '90s and we had to make everything fresh, even during the lunch rush.  Of course, everyone complained that it took too long, so I assume that's why they now precook the burgers.  So now the burgers are too old, I guess.  Can't have it fast AND fresh, people.  Make up your minds which one you want.  It's your fault that the burgers aren't as good anymore.  Oh well, at least they're better than Sonic.  When I want a burger I go to Johnnie's.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> They didn't use to.  I worked at Braums in the '90s and we had to make everything fresh, even during the lunch rush.  Of course, everyone complained that it took too long, so I assume that's why they now precook the burgers.


I'm personally fine with the precooked patties, as long as they're kept hot.  I remember the "everything-made-fresh" Braums; it indeed took FOREVER to get your food.  Order a couple of grilled chicken sandwiches sometime and you'll get a flavor of what the wait for EVERYTHING once was.

----------


## Pete

I grew up with a Braum's within walking distance and clearly remember that we'd phone in our burger orders so we didn't have to stand there and wait for them.

----------


## Easy180

Wondered how the service got so much faster...Holy bells it was slow before the change...Would normally have your shake gone by the time your burger arrived

----------


## Pete

I'm sure part of the change at Braum's was due to the advent of the drive-thru.

That's a huge part of their income stream and I'm sure those customers couldn't be serviced if a burger wasn't put on the grill until it was ordered.

Also, they serve so much more than burgers that I bet it's hard for them to keep the proper number in the pipeline.  Most burger places are continually cooking burgers because they are continually being ordered.  It's much hard to have them "just in time" when you've got a hundred items on your menu; so they probably make a bunch of them and keep them to the side until an order is placed.

----------


## oneforone

I miss the honey comb style frozen patties they used to sell in the grocery side. I loved how they cooked up on the grill or in a skillet.

----------


## Charlie40

You can always request a fresh cooked one, I usually do because all the ones i have gotten from them before i started asking them to cook it fresh were cold with a cold slice of unmelted cheese on it.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I've also lived in other states and I can assure you that Okahoma is head and shoulders above the last place I lived (Virginia) in terms of car stickers and the like.  When we moved back in late 2009, I expected to have to spend half a day to get my tags and driver's license.  In Virginia, the DMV was like going to hell and you had to take off work.   On everything.  It is a horror.   I was done in Oklahoma in less than two hours, including having to go to another place to get my new driver's license.  With the local tag agencies all over, it took about ten minutes to stop in and have it renewed.  In places like Virginia, they don't have local tag agencies.  You have to go to a "center," often during limited hours and stand in line with a number.  The shortest time I was ever there (not including commute time which generally added at least an hour) was three hours.  SHORTEST time.  Moreover, you had to get your car's emissions tested every other year (before heading back down to the DMV).  The emissions check was at private car shops so you just had to find one that could get you in and out - generally this amounted to another afternoon you had to take off work.  
> 
> All you did was trash Oklahoma small business as if there is a lower class of people here than in, say, New Mexico, Tennesee or Minnesota.  It was ridiculous.  Are you actually trying to make the argument that they don't run out of food in restaurants in other places and that it has something to do with the character of Oklahomans that you've had that experience here?  Or that is has fundamentally changed in recent years?  That is irrational.
> 
> As far as the menus on line, that is probably true with big chain restaurants if that is your thing.  A lot of us avoid such places like the plague.  But then, a lot of us aren't as picky, I guess.


OH, FFS, here we go:

In WA I was done with my license plate and DL in less than an hour in person, I did it online in IL for less than they charge here.  Here, the DL system went down 30 minutes before closing, nobody could be bothered to bring it back up (nothing to do with local tag agents (which is a nice little racket, BTW), but the central server(s) died), so I had to take *more* time off and lose *more* money than I already had.  Nothing like that has ever happened in the 15 years I was living in other states.

Restaurants do run out of food, but nowhere close to the frequency that places do here - City Bites has run out of jalapeno cheese bread at noon (they did a quick fix which worked, but still), Old School Bagel Cafe constantly runs out of bagels (certain flavors, but one time they had run out of pretty much everything 2 hours before their closing time), BBQ Chop Shop was just ridiculous, and I'm quite sure there are others I'm forgetting right now.  Don't know about a lower class of people, but there are certainly a huge percentage of business owners here that don't know how to *professionally* run a business, half-a**ed will do just fine because most people here accept it (as mentioned by a few other folks, thanks for the support, I need it :-) ).

And once again someone spouts off without knowing anything about me - me and my wife do *NOT* eat at big chain restaurants, we abhor them and only eat at them when we're forced to for some kind of thing where other people choose the restaurant.  We're extremely particular when it comes to restaurants, so you're completely f-ing wrong there.  Know what you're talking about before you start typing.   :Numchucks: 

Anyway, off-topic, sorry, but my point's been made, hopefully I don't have to defend myself in this thread again, but if so, I guess it can be moved by an admin if it's too far off-topic.

----------


## bandnerd

I can't remember the last time I was at a restaurant that had run out of something that wasn't listed as a limited item (such as Paseo Grill's chicken pot pie). I guess maybe I just don't pay attention because most of the time, my experiences are really good just about everywhere I eat. Including Braum's. Even in the drive-thru.

----------


## ljbab728

> OH, FFS, here we go:
> 
> In WA I was done with my license plate and DL in less than an hour in person, I did it online in IL for less than they charge here.  Here, the DL system went down 30 minutes before closing, nobody could be bothered to bring it back up (nothing to do with local tag agents (which is a nice little racket, BTW), but the central server(s) died), so I had to take *more* time off and lose *more* money than I already had.  Nothing like that has ever happened in the 15 years I was living in other states.
> 
> Restaurants do run out of food, but nowhere close to the frequency that places do here - City Bites has run out of jalapeno cheese bread at noon (they did a quick fix which worked, but still), Old School Bagel Cafe constantly runs out of bagels (certain flavors, but one time they had run out of pretty much everything 2 hours before their closing time), BBQ Chop Shop was just ridiculous, and I'm quite sure there are others I'm forgetting right now.  Don't know about a lower class of people, but there are certainly a huge percentage of business owners here that don't know how to *professionally* run a business, half-a**ed will do just fine because most people here accept it (as mentioned by a few other folks, thanks for the support, I need it :-) ).
> 
> And once again someone spouts off without knowing anything about me - me and my wife do *NOT* eat at big chain restaurants, we abhor them and only eat at them when we're forced to for some kind of thing where other people choose the restaurant.  We're extremely particular when it comes to restaurants, so you're completely f-ing wrong there.  Know what you're talking about before you start typing.  
> 
> Anyway, off-topic, sorry, but my point's been made, hopefully I don't have to defend myself in this thread again, but if so, I guess it can be moved by an admin if it's too far off-topic.


Well then, there you have it.  Oklahoma is the worst place in the world.  No one here has any idea what they're doing and they are just out to cheat all of the public.  Maybe we should just all leave the state.  LOL

----------


## rcjunkie

> Well then, there you have it.  Oklahoma is the worst place in the world.  No one here has any idea what they're doing and they are just out to cheat all of the public.  Maybe we should just all leave the state.  LOL


Well said, if your that unhappy here, find your nearest one-way truck rental store and hit the high road.

----------


## ljbab728

> I can't remember the last time I was at a restaurant that had run out of something that wasn't listed as a limited item (such as Paseo Grill's chicken pot pie). I guess maybe I just don't pay attention because most of the time, my experiences are really good just about everywhere I eat. Including Braum's. Even in the drive-thru.


You're absolutely right bandnerd.  I also can't remember the last time when a local restaurant was out of anything  I wanted to order.  I'm sure it happens but they must reserve that experience exclusively for TheTravellers.

----------


## ljbab728

> Well said, if your that unhappy here, find your nearest one-way truck rental store and hit the high road.


I think that has been suggested before to TheTravelers but he/she is still around complaining about all things Oklahoma.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I think that has been suggested before to TheTravelers but he/she is still around complaining about all things Oklahoma.


I understand, one that bitches because they can, and has nothing better to do.

----------


## bandnerd

> You're absolutely right bandnerd.  I also can't remember the last time when a local restaurant was out of anything  I wanted to order.  I'm sure it happens but they must reserve that experience exclusively for TheTravellers.


Dangit, it actually did happen to me yesterday! But, it's not like it was the end of the world. Nova didn't have any good fresh mint for mojitos. The bartender hooked my friends and me up with some lovely alternative drinks (because she's awesome like that) and we were all very, very happy. Sometimes not getting exactly what you want can be a good thing.

----------


## soonerguru

I got screwed on an order at the Braums near 23rd and Meridian. I called to explain I was shorted. The manager said he couldn't help me without a receipt, which I had declined. I told hi
 I paid with a debit card minutes before but he said there was nothing he could do to help. It is a terrible chain with disgusting food and bad customer service. The stores are dirty. The owners are cheap. Never again.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I got screwed on an order at the Braums near 23rd and Meridian. I called to explain I was shorted. The manager said he couldn't help me without a receipt, which I had declined. I told hi
>  I paid with a debit card minutes before but he said there was nothing he could do to help. It is a terrible chain with disgusting food and bad customer service. The stores are dirty. The owners are cheap. Never again.


That's why you should always check your to go bag before leaving the store. If you had received your order as placed, would you still have complained abou lousy food, poor service, dirty store and cheap owner, I doubt it.

----------


## Larry OKC

I rarely take the Drive Thru anymore and go inside to place a To Go order, then as RC mentioned, ALWAYS check the order before leaving. As soon as you don't thats when it will be screwed up. After working for many years in the fast food industry, it was often the attitude of employees not to be concerned about getting drive thru orders correct (chances are they aren't going to be coming back to get it fixed) and unless it is really screwed up, most wont take the time to call and try to get it fixed. It just rarely happens. Yet much more likely to be brought back if the order is inside. They take the time to make sure they get it right because they don't want to deal with an unhappy camper in their face.

----------


## TheTravellers

NW 164th/Penn Braum's was out of all 1/2 gallons of milk except 1% (we buy 2%) last night.  Really?  Braum's out of milk?  :Doh:

----------


## Larry OKC

Out of a particular size? Yeah, I don't find that unusual. Now if they were out of ALL milk, in ALL sizes or even ALL 2% etc, then you might have a valid complaint (unless there was an unexpected run due to a forecasted ice storm or the like). They don't want to order too much and then have it go out of date, but you don't want to run out either. it is a balancing act for sure. Sometimes they don't get it right. Npw if it happens frequently on a particular item, mention it to the manager, or call/write corporate etc etc. 

I take it that they DID have 2% milk but just not in the 1/2 gallon size?  Did they have smaller sizes? I have asked and gotten it that way at the same price since they ran out of what I wanted. Sometimes they will say no, but can depend who you talk to, if they are busy etc.

----------


## MikeLucky

> NW 164th/Penn Braum's was out of all 1/2 gallons of milk except 1% (we buy 2%) last night.  Really?  Braum's out of milk?


You sure are a bundle of fun....  Get 1% for pete's sake... you make it sound like that's the end of the world.

No wonder you think everything sucks...  The problems you describe in this thread almost NEVER happen to me anywhere in the metro.  Did you ever stop to consider that the problem could be you?

----------


## SoonerQueen

Have you all tried the new peach sherbet? It is really good. I am almost addicted to it.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Have you all tried the new peach sherbet? It is really good. I am almost addicted to it.


I am not a peach fan but that sounds good.

----------


## BigBadBen

I love Braums. Their Milk can't be beat, and their Ice Cream is Awesome.
The burgers, I have found, vary from store to store. I've been in many Braums around the state, and I have to say that the most consistent I have been in, is the Chickasha store. I've never had a bad burger there. Some in the OKC area are very hit & miss.

That being said about the burgers, and back to the original topic....
The Miami Burger just doesn't sound good. I will stick to the Bacon Cheeseburger!

I have to agree with some of the folks on here. The biggest turn off for me at Braums, is the cleanliness. Some stores are just nasty. It's an easy fix, and should be addressed.

----------


## BigBadBen

> Couldn't they be clever enough to name them Oklahoma Burger? :-/
> 
> Since there is two, Oklahoma City Burger and Tulsa Burger.



Maybe?

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&su...ed=0CC0Q8gEwAA

----------


## Dustin

> Have you all tried the new peach sherbet? It is really good. I am almost addicted to it.


I am addicted to their Butterfinger Icecream!  MMMMMMMM!!

----------


## Thunder

> I am addicted to their Butterfinger Icecream!  MMMMMMMM!!


I miss the butterfinger shake at Hardee's. :-(

----------


## kevinpate

Braum's had a blueberry thang going a while back.  Very tasty, but my taste buds went back into o/drive for strawberry again so I've no clue if b/berry still exists or not.

----------


## bluedogok

> Braum's had a blueberry thang going a while back.  Very tasty, but my taste buds went back into o/drive for strawberry again so I've no clue if b/berry still exists or not.


They had a Blueberry Waffle Cone ice cream off and on for many years, sometimes it has shown up only in hand packed form. I still miss the Cinnamon Crumb Cake ice cream they had years ago around the holidays.

----------


## Larry OKC

Cinnamon Crumb Cake sounds good, not sure how I missed out on that one  :-(

----------


## jdcf

> Just thought I would mention that the new health care law requires chains to have and post nutrion information. the exact date that will be required on hasn't been set yet but is expected to be announced this year. Everyone will have to comply in the near future.


Can someone please provide details of this legislation?  I only seem to find very general information and am not sure whom to contact.

Braums customer service told me via email today that there are no specific and accurate guidelines regarding how nutritional information is provided, calculated, etc and that many chains who voluntarily provide this info are facing legal challenges.  The respondent added that Braums does not have resources of these larger chains and does not want to expose the company to potential consequences of something so unregulated.  The respondent concluded by saying that when these guidelines and regulations are available, Bruams will then provide them for their menu items.

----------


## soonerliberal

> Can someone please provide details of this legislation?  I only seem to find very general information and am not sure whom to contact.


The legislation allows for the FDA to require restaurants to post the calorie counts on menus.
http://articles.cnn.com/2010-03-23/h...e?_s=PM:HEALTH

It appears that the commenting period is over and it should be implemented next year:
http://www.commercialappeal.com/news.../23/countdown/
http://thefranchisehound.com/2011/06...-requirements/

----------


## Barry Luxton

"Visit the living Internet museum that is Braums.com…" - The Lost Ogle

Oh, there won't be any nutritional info, but hey,  at least you can use the handy links to download IE 3.0, and do fun things like print your own Braum's coloring book, or send a Braum's E-postcard to someone you love!

----------


## Jon27

> "Visit the living Internet museum that is Braums.com…" - The Lost Ogle
> 
> Oh, there won't be any nutritional info, but hey,  at least you can use the handy links to download IE 3.0, and do fun things like print your own Braum's coloring book, or send a Braum's E-postcard to someone you love!


This is hilarious!

----------


## Thunder

Mom and I went to one on Sunnylane and I-40 for a very simple order.  What I wrote on a notepad...

Double Dip B-Day Cake Waffle
-------------------------------
Single Dip Choc Cone

The guy was standing there having no clue what it all meant.....  Then they brought out both being single dip and waffle.  I told them immediately...DOUBLE DIP!  And mom wasn't happy about getting a waffle, so they had to exchange it.

----------


## ljbab728

> Mom and I went to one on Sunnylane and I-40 for a very simple order.  What I wrote on a notepad...
> 
> Double Dip B-Day Cake Waffle
> -------------------------------
> Single Dip Choc Cone
> 
> The guy was standing there having no clue what it all meant.....  Then they brought out both being single dip and waffle.  I told them immediately...DOUBLE DIP!  And mom wasn't happy about getting a waffle, so they had to exchange it.


As long as they corrected the order, I see no major problem with that.

----------


## Steve

As someone who thinks this thread has been way too harsh on "Braums Manager," I'll admit that at this point I can't help but picture the man or woman seeing these latest bits (lost ogle, etc) and shedding a tear of shame, contemplating a career change. The investment in upgrading their stores, etc., certainly isn't matching their investment in social media, marketing and advertising. One must wonder if they're just begging for a competitor like Dairy Queen to come in and kick their butt.

----------


## soonerliberal

> As someone who thinks this thread has been way too harsh on "Braums Manager," I'll admit that at this point I can't help but picture the man or woman seeing these latest bits (lost ogle, etc) and shedding a tear of shame, contemplating a career change. The investment in upgrading their stores, etc., certainly isn't matching their investment in social media, marketing and advertising. One must wonder if they're just begging for a competitor like Dairy Queen to come in and kick their butt.


I've been thinking about that.  Compared to other regional fast food establishments, Braums' online presence is horrible.  Their website is straight from the 1990s and their online offerings are far less than any competitor.  Braums has a lot to market (fresher milk than nearly any competition, quick turnaround from farm to grocery, solid meat), but they are not taking advantage of the new opportunities that are out there.  They really only need a small staff to completely turn around the marketing for the company.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> I have to agree with some of the folks on here. The biggest turn off for me at Braums, is the cleanliness. Some stores are just nasty. It's an easy fix, and should be addressed.


I think this all comes down to the individual store managers. Every time I've been in the store on MacArthur just north of Memorial, it has been spotless and the service has been excellent. The store closest to me, at Rockwell and Hefner, is just so-so; it often appears to need a broom applied, and I've been shorted on my order at the drive-thru a few times.

No matter how tightly a franchise tries to control its operators, there will still be variations in human nature that lead to such differences. That said, Braum's could definitely take a lesson from some others, such as Chick-Fil-A, to maintain an image of universally higher quality!

----------


## Joe Kimball

I think it's certainly a spirited thread, but I don't think it's way too harsh.  Braum's Manager seems to be barraged by a slew of questions and criticism usually only tangentially related to their original post, but BM usually presents a promotion of some sort with great fanfare—when in truth, such fanfare is deserved by only an apparent handful of stores in the chain; the rest coming up short in various documented areas while _they take our money_.

----------


## RadicalModerate

The thread title is: New at your neighborhood Braum's.
The opportunity for improvement/problem is: We don't have a "neighborhood" Braum's.

My point is that we need (perhaps a better, more accurate, word is "want"?) a New Braum's in our neighborhood.

Braum's has the best milk in the known world.
Nobody can rationally dispute that fact.

Other products offered at Braum's range from Good to Exceptional.
(In my opinion.)

Now that The Worst Burger King in The Entire Universe (just south of Hefner and Penn) is, thankfully, long gone and just a fading, bad, memory (supplanted by The Parking Lot for Love's Corporate Headquarter's--a huge improvement, btw) the next best New Braum's location is on Hefner Road, maybe one-quarter to three-eighths of a mile east of Penn, on the South Side of the street.

Of course, firm plans must be in place to expand, protect and secure The Scenic Wetland/Natural Flood (Semi-)Control/Pre-Existing Park area immediately to the South of the proposed location . . . But that shouldn't be too hard to do.  At least not for Braum's . . .

Plus, as an added bonus, there is already a pasture in place for actual cows to graze!
This would lend practical--and historical--authenticity to the entire picture.

Better to invest some time, effort and resources (e.g. money) in that direction. rather than in gossimer Web-Ads . . . or fantasy pictures of what OKC might look like in the future.

Definitely a Win/Win/Win situation for all involved.
(Well . . . Isn't it?  =)

----------


## ljbab728

> The thread title is: New at your neighborhood Braum's.
> The opportunity for improvement/problem is: We don't have a "neighborhood" Braum's.
> 
> My point is that we need (perhaps a better, more accurate, word is "want"?) a New Braum's in our neighborhood.
> 
> Braum's has the best milk in the known world.
> Nobody can rationally dispute that fact.
> 
> Other products offered at Braum's range from Good to Exceptional.
> ...


Radical, I assume you're joking?  Having to go 1/4 mile to a Braums is a problem?

----------


## RadicalModerate

No. You misunderstood.  Let me try to clarify:

The nearest Braum's is maybe two miles away.
Not a great distance, granted, but not exactly in the "neighborhood".

Almost next door to where I reside--definitely in the neighborhood, like, by definition--there is some undeveloped property fronting Hefner Rd. My little town needs sales tax dollars and the property behind where the Braum's would go needs protection from unrestrained development due primarily to serious drainage (and other valid) concerns.

In short, the Braum's "1/4 of a mile away" currently exists only as a figment of my imagination.
Sorry . . . "Figment" sounds a bit . . . whimsical(?)

Make that "my as yet unrealized vision for the future . . . of the neighborhood."  =)

----------


## BBatesokc

Can't remember if I posted this already or not, but our new favorite steak are those bacon wrapped petite sirloins Braum's has. At 2 for $5.29 you can't beat the quality and flavor. Not to mention the smaller size is actually what a serving of steak should be. We eat them at least once a week now. Little salt, pepper and EVOO over 450 degrees for 4 minutes each side and its perfection.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Just tried the Braum's ground beef a couple of days ago.

Two pounds of 80/20 for maybe $5.50.
Reassuring Labeling regarding the wholesomness and so forth.  

Used half of it in a meatloaf ("Okie-Mex Style" semi-smoked on the grill, finished in the oven).  Pretty darn good.  Will defintely be buying it again on those rare occasions I use ground beef for anything.  They also have 75/25 (except with decimals) for the risk-takers.

----------


## OkieHornet

this is where braum's gets their ground beef. it's a good, natural and safe beef.
http://www.premiumbeef.com/page/home





> Just tried the Braum's ground beef a couple of days ago.
> 
> Two pounds of 80/20 for maybe $5.50.
> Reassuring Labeling regarding the wholesomness and so forth.  
> 
> Used half of it in a meatloaf ("Okie-Mex Style" semi-smoked on the grill, finished in the oven).  Pretty darn good.  Will defintely be buying it again on those rare occasions I use ground beef for anything.  They also have 75/25 (except with decimals) for the risk-takers.

----------


## easternobserver

The filets at Braums (the regular, not the bacon wrapped, which seem to be a different supplier) are really high quality.  We slice them right down the middle and then cook them on our salt plate heated to about 600 degrees on the stovetop.  So good.

----------


## kevinpate

> ...  and then cook them on our salt plate heated to about 600 degrees on the stovetop.  So good.


salt plate?

----------


## flintysooner

How long does it take to heat a salt plate before cooking?

----------


## RadicalModerate

> The filets at Braums (the regular, not the bacon wrapped, which seem to be a different supplier) are really high quality.  We slice them right down the middle and then cook them on our salt plate heated to about 600 degrees on the stovetop.  So good.


Do they have new "filets" at Braum's?  The only one's I've ever seen are those little filet mignon's--and are bacon wrapped. (They aren't "bad" but . . .)  Maybe the key to the answer is: "different supplier."

Braum's branded Hot Dogs are the least greasy hot dogs on the market today.
(I have indisputable proof of that fact available.)

I hope that maybe the "new supplier" decides to bring back those pre-formed, frozen burger patties that Braum's used to sell.  One of the crew at the local Braum's told me that the reason they were discontinued is because no beef processor/vendor wanted to assume the "risk" involved in backing up the product.  Maybe the new supplier has more confidence in what they are providing.

I think that a "salt plate" is an ancient (pre-Iron age) cooking vessel resembling a proto-skillet without a handle that has been re-discovered and sold by places like Williams-Sonoma and, in a few years, at the Food Network Flea Market.

----------


## RealJimbo

> So, we offer real opinions based on real experience in a public forum and the best you can come up with is 'negative whiner.' That's ALMOST as laughable as your apparent interest in nutritional information.


Being the consumer advocate that you are, it is a little surprising that you would poo-poo the importance of nutritional information.  But I will agree 100% that Braum's training seems to include modules on indifference, slow-motion, downright ignoring of customers (picture this:  handicapped man limps into store with cane, makes difficult rounds to pick up milk, eggs, bread, etc. while using cane then has to stand at grocery checkout for 10 minutes while employees jabber at each other in the food service area), going brain-dead while a customer makes a request for a specific ice cream/topping combination.  I actually witnessed what I can only describe as a complete melt-down by an employee at the Guthrie store when my son-in-law requested a mix, using chocolate ice cream and butterfinger.  Pretty simple, but the worker couldn't understand it, and then gave him change twice which he tried to give back the second time when she then turned beet-red, closed her eyes, cried and, I thought, was going to scream.  Maybe just a bad day, but my opinion, probably poor training.  Try to give your constructive input sometime.  I have many times, because I'm addicted...ADDICTED to Braum's milk and ice cream and want to see them succeed in every way.  I've even tried to go offline to Drew Braum.  Dead end.  They are pretty closed to input, however good it might be.  I've had a very successful career as a business consultant but they pretty much fire back form letters and make the executives impossible to reach.  And I was offering my input free...very unlike me.  Anyway, enough about me...anyone else think they should make accommodations for pregnant women/mothers of small children and handicapped people for groceries through the drive-though window?

----------


## RadicalModerate

GREAT Story, Jimbo!!!  Let me tell you about my "Braum's-Based Day-Before-The-Big-Blizzard-of-Last- Winter Story" sometime . . .

On the other hand, about four times a year, maybe three, I order a Custom Malt at Braum's--with "Special Instructions*" on the preparation--and they have never, yet, failed to deliver a very close approximation.

*"Vanilla . . . Double-Malt flavoring . . . and leave it on the blender until it is thin enough to drink through a straw, without a spoon."

----------


## BBatesokc

> Being the consumer advocate that you are, it is a little surprising that you would poo-poo the importance of nutritional information.  But I will agree 100% that Braum's training seems to include modules on indifference, slow-motion, downright ignoring of customers (picture this:  handicapped man limps into store with cane, makes difficult rounds to pick up milk, eggs, bread, etc. while using cane then has to stand at grocery checkout for 10 minutes while employees jabber at each other in the food service area), going brain-dead while a customer makes a request for a specific ice cream/topping combination.  I actually witnessed what I can only describe as a complete melt-down by an employee at the Guthrie store when my son-in-law requested a mix, using chocolate ice cream and butterfinger.  Pretty simple, but the worker couldn't understand it, and then gave him change twice which he tried to give back the second time when she then turned beet-red, closed her eyes, cried and, I thought, was going to scream.  Maybe just a bad day, but my opinion, probably poor training.  Try to give your constructive input sometime.  I have many times, because I'm addicted...ADDICTED to Braum's milk and ice cream and want to see them succeed in every way.  I've even tried to go offline to Drew Braum.  Dead end.  They are pretty closed to input, however good it might be.  I've had a very successful career as a business consultant but they pretty much fire back form letters and make the executives impossible to reach.  And I was offering my input free...very unlike me.  Anyway, enough about me...anyone else think they should make accommodations for pregnant women/mothers of small children and handicapped people for groceries through the drive-though window?


I've never "poo-poo'd" nutritional information. Actually, as an avid user of LoseIt.com I get quite annoyed with not being able to readily find nutritional information. The comment of mine that you quoted was actually a knee-jerk (emphasis on me being a 'jerk') and personal attack on Steve after being labeled a whiner for simply doing what public forums encourage people to do - be social. Which often means being critical.

As to your question: Personally, I think Braum's is so slow as-is, that accommodating groceries via the drivethru would slow things down even more.

----------


## Steve

Yes, a personal attack on someone who has lost 50 pounds in the past six months trying to live a healthier lifestyle. Bravo Brian. Make fun of a fat guy trying to lose weight. Go ahead and keep it up if that's what makes you feel better about yourself. And for what it's worth, I never personally attacked you, only pointed out the tone of these threads makes some of you sound like negative whiners.
Wow...

----------


## ljbab728

> Yes, a personal attack on someone who has lost 50 pounds in the past six months trying to live a healthier lifestyle. Bravo Brian. Make fun of a fat guy trying to lose weight. Go ahead and keep it up if that's what makes you feel better about yourself. And for what it's worth, I never personally attacked you, only pointed out the tone of these threads makes some of you sound like negative whiners.
> Wow...


Congrats and good luck on your weight loss and change in lifestyle, Steve.  I sure your family will appreciate that as much as you do for yourself.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Yes, a personal attack on someone who has lost 50 pounds in the past six months trying to live a healthier lifestyle. Bravo Brian. Make fun of a fat guy trying to lose weight. Go ahead and keep it up if that's what makes you feel better about yourself. And for what it's worth, I never personally attacked you, only pointed out the tone of these threads makes some of you sound like negative whiners.
> Wow...


Actually, Steve, if you read my comment above I was acknowledging that my original comment was indeed a personal attack and that I was being a jerk. But name calling is name calling so lets not try and pretend your original comment wasn't the same thing. I was simply not ignoring the fact it was a jerk comment for me to make.

----------


## Larry OKC

> ...anyone else think they should make accommodations for pregnant women/mothers of small children and handicapped people for groceries through the drive-though window?


Did they stop doing that?  I know I have heard people ordering a gallon of milk and such  in the Drive Thru without incident. Now if they have an extensive "grocery list" they may not be able to do it.

----------


## Jim Kyle

Yes, they stopped delivering milk through the drive-thru more than a year ago. I remember that it was while Dave and Dan were still the early morning show on KXXY because they carried on about it for several days...

----------


## Steve

Brian, we'll have to agree to disagree. I was being critical of actions and behavior... to be blunt, there is a tendency on this site by a couple of people to engage in absolute bullying, and I've never done well sitting quietly and letting that take place. I'll admit that's my weakness. The irony here is twice you've gotten upset about this when it had nothing to do with you. I'm sorry, but I'll always be the guy telling a newcomer who is getting piled on to not take it too seriously, to understand there are certain posters on this board whose self worth seems to be inflated by putting others down.
This is why I stopped participating on this site for several months earlier this year....

----------


## RadicalModerate

[I*]#118: (BBatesOKC)*
"Can't remember if I posted this already or not, but our new favorite steak are those bacon wrapped petite sirloins Braum's has. At 2 for $5.29 you can't beat the quality and flavor. Not to mention the smaller size is actually what a serving of steak should be. We eat them at least once a week now. Little salt, pepper and EVOO over 450 degrees for 4 minutes each side and its perfection."[/I]

[I*]#121: (easternobserver)*
The filets at Braums (the regular, not the bacon wrapped, which seem to be a different supplier) are really high quality. We slice them right down the middle and then cook them on our salt plate heated to about 600 degrees on the stovetop. So good.[/I]

The other day, I decided to try the filets from the new supplier.  In part, because I liked the ground beef (from the same new supplier) so much and, in part, because of visiting the link to that supplier posted by someone in here.

They were $18.99 a pound (about $2 per lb. more than I'm used to paying) and both filets, together, weighed-in at around .66 pounds (that is, .33 pounds--or about 4 oz.--each, which is, indeed a "normal" portion of steak).  The package was $12.53 instead of $5.29 but we almost never eat steak so I figured what the heck.

They were ultra tender, delicious, and just the right amount with a baked potato and a salad on the side. My method of cooking steak--when grilling is impractical or impossible--is the pan-sear/oven-finish method (5 minutes in an oven proof skillet on the stovetop then 5, 7 or 9 minutes in a 450-deg. oven depending on the degree of doneness desired).  For the steaks I get at the Homeland meat counter I usually go 5/6 but those steaks are thicker than the ones we got from Braums.  I ended up going 5/5 this time, but they were slightly overcooked for our taste.  The next time it will be 5/4.

I might even make my fabulous fast pan sauce, but I didn't this first time around in order to "allow the ingredient to declare itself" (as Jacques Pepin used to say).  The ingredient declared, "I am good" and it wasn't lying.

----------


## Pete

[template=]
development
|category1=
|category2=
|category3=
|category4=
|
|project=
|address=
|status=
|owner=
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acerage=
|other=
|
|image=
|
[/template]

*Description*Enter description here.
*Latest News*Enter latest news here.
*Milestones*

*Links**Gallery*There was discussion in another thread that this location may be closed.

However, two months ago Braum's purchased the two old homes directly west of their property and today there was a demolition permit for both.

This sounds very much like they are planning to remodel/replace the existing structure with a bigger one in the mold of their new concept.

If so, this is great news for the neighborhoods in the immediate area and Midtown in general.  Would love to see that Homeland follow suit.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

An added plus:

Those homes are actually small apartment buildings.  Both are absolute dumps and their removal will be a benefit to that street.

----------


## Pete

Here's the one due west of the Braum's property:



And here's the one just west of that:

----------


## BoulderSooner

this is great news .. the new model braums will be great in that location

----------


## Skyline

This is an answer to my prayers!! Great news if this is true!!

I have been emailing Braum's the last couple of years, asking about the new model store going in at this location. 

Also knocking down those duplex buildings is a Huge improvement in it's own right!

----------


## Steve

Yep. That Braum's is at least a 25-year-old store dating back to the early 1990s (let the jokes about it being as old the commercials they still air begin now)

----------


## icecold

> If so, this is great news for the neighborhoods in the immediate area and Midtown in general.  Would love to see that Homeland follow suit.


No doubt.  Both those need vast improvements.  My fish consumption has jumped about 2000% since I normally end up at Super Cao Nguyen for my daily dinner shopping.

----------


## Pete

> it being as old the commercials they still air


About the same age as their website, too.   :Smiley259:

----------


## Pete

Here are some photos of their new concept they call the W Model:

----------


## skyrick

> Here are some photos of their new concept they call the W Model:


That looks like the Braums down the street from me in Arlington TX. All of the DFW Braums went this route about three years ago. They are nice.

----------


## ZYX2

> Yep. That Braum's is at least a 25-year-old store dating back to the early 1990s (let the jokes about it being as old the commercials they still air begin now)


I thought the commercials were older.  :Smile:

----------


## G.Walker

They have the new model Braum's in Norman on the corner of E. Lindsey & S. Classen, they are really nice.

----------


## betts

I like the concept but the buildings are ugly.

----------


## Pete

I believe they have multiple variations and the one shown is supposed to mimic a craftsman style.

----------


## Spartan

> About the same age as their website, too.


And their logo..

You can tell this is not a company meant to expand much further than Oklahoma, but at least it's pretty good for fast food  :Big Grin:

----------


## Larry OKC

True. i started going to Braum's back when they started doing burgers and such. Their burgers are some of the tastiest fast food kind around (Big Ed's still gets my top vote). I wasn't impressed so much with their ice cream/dairy back then in the mid 80s. Now Braum's fat free milk is the only milk I'll buy. Theirs taste just like whole milk to me where every other "skim" brand tasted like weak water with some white "colorant" thrown in.

----------


## lasomeday

> There was discussion in another thread that this location may be closed.
> 
> However, two months ago Braum's purchased the two old homes directly west of their property and today there was a demolition permit for both.
> 
> This sounds very much like they are planning to remodel/replace the existing structure with a bigger one in the mold of their new concept.
> 
> If so, this is great news for the neighborhoods in the immediate area and Midtown in general.  Would love to see that Homeland follow suit.


Yeah, I think Metro was the one that reported it was coming down.  I told him he was wrong and the Braums they are building off of the new I-40 was to replace the one they tore down on Penn and I-40.

----------


## bombermwc

> I thought the commercials were older.


I know, right. It's the same one they showed when i was like 8 years old! Funny thing is, they still have the same cup design, same uniforms and caps, etc. Not much has ever changed in the Braum's world. Including how bad they treat their employees, both in-store and corporate.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> I like the concept but the buildings are ugly.


I totally agree.  It is like they designed one for Edmond, then decided to keeping going with it.  The interior is not as bad.

However, I'd much rather a new store than keep what is there now.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> You can tell this is not a company meant to expand much further than Oklahoma, but at least it's pretty good for fast food


I've been told that their official policy is to not go more than 300 miles from their Tuttle HQ, so that their trucks can get to the most distant site and back in a single 8-hour day...

----------


## Larry OKC

I don't think they are ugly per se but some of them remind me more of a steakhouse exterior and don't fit the "Ice Cream & Dairy Store", In any case, if it is the old Braums I am thinking of, that location has a very awkward dining room layout and needs to be replaced

----------


## dmoor82

> That looks like the Braums down the street from me in Arlington TX. All of the DFW Braums went this route about three years ago. They are nice.


The Braums in MWC off of SE 15th and Post and the Braums off of Classen and Lindsay in Norman have been converted since 2006,but it's weird to me that Braums an Oklahoma based company would revamp their Texas locales first,maybe they revamped the stores first that had the highest sales?

----------


## pickles

> I don't think they are ugly per se but some of them remind me more of a steakhouse exterior and don't fit the "Ice Cream & Dairy Store", In any case, if it is the old Braums I am thinking of, that location has a very awkward dining room layout and needs to be replaced


The one pictured above looks like a Sirloin Stockade.

----------


## Platemaker

I don't know why they have to tear buildings down to fit the new one??  I bet they become parking lots... who hoo! *ugg* They could just but it closer to the street... but I doubt that happens.
On the bright side... many of the Braum's in western OK (Altus, Lawton, Weatherford, Elk City at least) that have reopened with the new design have really great neon signs...hope they replace this one too.

----------


## NWOKCGuy

> I don't know why they have to tear buildings down to fit the new one??  I bet they become parking lots... who hoo! *ugg*

----------


## Spartan

> I don't know why they have to tear buildings down to fit the new one??  I bet they become parking lots... who hoo! *ugg* They could just but it closer to the street... but I doubt that happens.
> On the bright side... many of the Braum's in western OK (Altus, Lawton, Weatherford, Elk City at least) that have reopened with the new design have really great neon signs...hope they replace this one too.


Braum's has concerns obviously, particularly about having enough parking for customers, but I hope that they at least put it in the back away from Classen.

----------


## Larry OKC

Most of the Braums I have been to, their lots are more wide than they are deep and the parking is generally mostly on one side. Can't speak directly about the Classen lot though

----------


## peanutgallery

I don't know where everyone lives but......news flash!!!....there is a "new W model" BRAUMS.... open at least a year or two on I 240 and Shields (home depot parking lot)....also one at NW 39th and Tulsa (west of portland) open at least 3 years!!  Many more in towns around the state I've been too...I.E. Muskogee has one on 69 hwy south of town, open at least a few years also....there are surely more...these are just ones I am aware of...so they are certainly building in their home state.  By the way, has anyone ever taken the BRAUMS TOUR of their factory SW of OKC by Tuttle?  It is a great tour watching them make Ice cream.....I haven't been out there in SEVERAL YEARS though, so dont know if they STILL HAVE TOUR??? anyone know???.............IluvBraums

----------


## peanutgallery

Also forgot to mention....Anyone remember that they tore down the Braums at 17th and classen "approximately?" 15 years ago and replaced it with the one there now....only DIFFERENT layout?......They rebuilt it fast, because I had not been there in a while and less than a year? later I went in and my head spun.....because.....they had completely rebuilt the one now.....with that ODD layout in the same spot?   The old one, which was rather new was LARGE and had high ceilings, much better than the one now they replaced it with.  Don't know if the old one burned?or what?....anyone know?   PS im not crazy...just ask around to confirm this......

----------


## peanutgallery

I'm on a roll!!!....LOL   The old Braums on I 40 and Agnew was torn down YEARS ago....perhaps 10? years......It was the first area of excavation for the NEW I 40 Project.....I miss it very much....It was large and very convenient to stop at..........ANYONE KNOW??? are they going to replace  that one on new on NEW I 40 ?

----------


## Pete

The existing Braums at 17th & Classen was built in 1984.

Hard to believe it's 27 years old.

----------


## Larry OKC

if it is the one I am thinking of (was in it one time, very odd dining room layout FWIR), not hard to believe at all. It seems like it is at least that old.

----------


## Larry OKC

> I don't know where everyone lives but......news flash!!!....there is a "new W model" BRAUMS.... open at least a year or two on I 240 and Shields (home depot parking lot)....also one at NW 39th and Tulsa (west of portland) open at least 3 years!!  Many more in towns around the state I've been too...I.E. Muskogee has one on 69 hwy south of town, open at least a few years also....there are surely more...these are just ones I am aware of...so they are certainly building in their home state.  By the way, has anyone ever taken the BRAUMS TOUR of their factory SW of OKC by Tuttle?  It is a great tour watching them make Ice cream.....I haven't been out there in SEVERAL YEARS though, so dont know if they STILL HAVE TOUR??? anyone know???.............IluvBraums


isn't it the "W" model that they recently built on nw 39th? the exterior is nice (but like I mentioned looks like a steakhouse). Didn't care for the inside at all. Now some of the remodels have been done well (are nice inside).

----------


## bornhere

I live near the 17th & Classen Braum's and pass it almost every day. I don't think I've ever seen the parking lot even half full.

I'll be sorry to see those two apartment buildings go. They are excellent examples of... post-something... somethingism. 

You just don't see design like that anymore.

----------


## MikeOKC

> I live near the 17th & Classen Braum's and pass it almost every day. I don't think I've ever seen the parking lot even half full.
> 
> I'll be sorry to see those two apartment buildings go. They are excellent examples of... post-something... somethingism. 
> 
> You just don't see design like that anymore.


I agree about the apartment buildings. We should start a Facebook page. Organize a march down Classen. Something.

----------


## MustangGT

Post Modernism Crapola sound appropriate.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I agree about the apartment buildings. We should start a Facebook page. Organize a march down Classen. Something.


Maybe you should have bought them before Braum's did.

----------


## bluedogok

> I'll be sorry to see those two apartment buildings go. They are excellent examples of... post-something... somethingism. 
> 
> *You just don't see design like that anymore.*


Sometimes there is a valid reason for that......

----------


## MikeOKC

Hey guys...I thought it was pretty clear about those dumpy apartments: *we were being sarcastic.* At least I was about Facebook and a "march down Classen." I didn't dream anybody would take me seriously. And I'm 99% certain BornHere was doing the same.

----------


## dankrutka

Sarcasm doesn't go over very clearly here (or on message boards in general for that matter)... Still, even I caught this one. Post-something somethingism. Clever.

----------


## Spartan

Post-modernist anti-intellectualism I think is the term they were looking for. LOL

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Doesn't matter now...demo'd!

----------


## UncleCyrus

For any of you in NE OKC who have been waiting, the newly remodeled Braum's at 63rd and Bryant will be open for business on Monday, Feb. 27.  

It is the closest one to us and we sure have missed it!

----------


## RadicalModerate

Braum's Rules (viz-a-viz consistent quality of dairy products and pretty darn good other stuff).

I'm still "missing" the [yet-to-be constructed] Braum's, on the south side of Hefner Rd., just east of Penn. =)

(P.S.: As good as "Braum's" is . . .
"It" is only as good as they treat their employees.
You know . . . The happy ones . . . Who keep us coming back.)

----------


## OKVision4U

This is another sad point, the C-level management at Braums are 100% aware of their poor customer service rating. It would cost money for them to make "enhancements" and they are ok with today's results.

Braum's has this example to make a difference: Loves vs. QT ... Loves shares the same "ugly store" issues, but is doing well at the bank. QT is hands-down a better managed corporation ( from the top , to the bottom). and the results are evident... Look at their employees when you walk into their store... Highly trained & motivated. They are buying-into what QT is trying to accomplish.

Bruam's and Loves share the same excuse, they say the "low skilled workforce" is the reason for their POOR performance, but QT is showing you how that is not true.

----------


## Jake

Not adding anything of value to this thread, but I love seeing Braum's commercials on tv. Pretty sure they haven't made a new one since 1991. Always gives me a good chuckle. They should probably revamp their advertising.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Not adding anything of value to this thread, but I love seeing Braum's commercials on tv. Pretty sure they haven't made a new one since 1991. Always gives me a good chuckle. They should probably revamp their advertising.


If they were doing it on purpose ( trying to have that 'ole time" feel) it would be better.  They are still using this 1984 classic because it is paid for.  ...they are going in the wrong direction and fast.

----------


## OKVision4U

How is it that Freddy's is such a huge hit, when we have an ice cream & dairy store ( Local Corporation ) here?  What will Braum's do?

Will they continue to do nothing?  ..so far, that is all we have seen.

Now, Freddy's is placing their next store only a few miles from the Braum's plant...across the river in Mustang.  This is a statement of a couple of issues, .... 1) Braum's is not considered competition anymore and the consumers desires their product more than Braum's.  2)  Or Freddy's really understands their competition and they know Braum's will not do anything.

Either way, they are here in force.  Freddy's / Steak & Shake / DQ in Moore??? ...the line is huge.

So, what will Braum's do?

----------


## kevinpate

Everyone checks out the new kid in school.  Well, everyone but me I guess. 

Only Freddie's I've gone to were steakhouses. The one in Sapulpa (though it's been years now), and the now long gone Freddie's, aka Taylor's Inn, outside Poteau.

----------


## Roger S

Judging from the full parking lot and the line of cars in the drive thru at the Braum's on 19th in Moore.... I don't think they have much to worry about.

The long lines at the DQ were from people all over town. The people in Moore were still going to Braum's.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Judging from the full parking lot and *the line of cars in the drive thru at the Braum's* on 19th in Moore.... I don't think they have much to worry about.
> 
> The long lines at the DQ were from people all over town. The people in Moore were still going to Braum's.


That line is typically from very slow service.  And the parking lot is full from the people in the drive-thru line having to get out and go in the store to retrieve their order.  

DQ's line is from a greater demand.

----------


## Martin

> That line is typically from very slow service.  And the parking lot is full from the people in the drive-thru line having to get out and go in the store to retrieve their order.


and if people didn't want the product or if they couldn't tolerate the service, then then both the line and parking lot would be relatively empty. -M

----------


## OKVision4U

> and if people didn't want the product or if they couldn't tolerate the service, then then both the line and parking lot would be relatively empty. -M


That is the saddest part of all.  The consumers have always desired their products.  Now, the consumer(s) has several other options w/ better customer service / better facilities / ...and clean.

----------


## Roger S

> That is the saddest part of all.  The consumers have always desired their products.  Now, the consumer(s) has several other options w/ better customer service / better facilities / ...and clean.


Ok, you lost me on that one.... How is it sad that the consumer has always desired their product? I would think that would be a good thing.

Despite DQ being in the neighborhood. I have not noticed a slow down at that Braums.

----------


## PennyQuilts

IMO, Braums has a fabulous product but it's customer service/management varies from place to place. 

Best breakfast burritos of any fast food.  Their market is also just about all you need.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Ok, you lost me on that one.... How is it sad that the consumer has always desired their product?* I would think that would be a good thing.*Despite DQ being in the neighborhood. I have not noticed a slow down at that Braums.


From a business model POV, you want the customer to desire your product ( or need for your products ), but you don't want to loose them to others for better customer service / better facilities / Cleaner stores.  And Braum's knows this.  They are so conservative / cheap that they are not willing to make any changes or enhancements

----------


## Roger S

> From a business model POV, you want the customer to desire your product ( or need for your products ), but you don't want to loose them to others for better customer service / better facilities / Cleaner stores.  And Braum's knows this.  They are so conservative / cheap that they are not willing to make any changes or enhancements


But if the same desire for the product is still there.... What's the problem? 

Seems like you are wanting them to fix something that's really not broke.... If their lines had gone away when the DQ opened. Then I could see the need to do something to fix that..... The lines didn't go away. The lines didn't go away when Freddie's opened on the other side of  I-35 either.

Sure they could speed up their service, possibly with a loss of quality control, but then they still have the same demand with no line. Personally I would rather they take the time to cook my food or mix my shake properly than rush it out the window.  And I've seen a lot of complaints on Urbanspoon about the quality control over at the DQ. I've only been there twice and had no issues but you really can't screw up a chocolate dipped cone.

----------


## jn1780

Some of the Freddy's I have been to haven't seen any cleaner than Braums and their are a lot of products and services that they don't even offer that Braums does.  Produce, milk, bread, meat, and tubs of ice cream is a huge part of Braums business.  There is enough difference in their products and services for both businesses to thrive.

DQ only has one store in the area. We will see what the business competition from there is like a few years from now if they actually build more stores.

----------


## venture

> IMO, Braums has a fabulous product but it's customer service/management varies from place to place. 
> 
> Best breakfast burritos of any fast food.  Their market is also just about all you need.


Completely agree. If I ever move away it is going to be sad not having them around. I never buy milk from anyone else because it simply doesn't taste as good.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Some of the Freddy's I have been to haven't seen any cleaner than Braums and their are a lot of products and services that they don't even offer that Braums does.  Produce, milk, bread, meat, and tubs of ice cream is a huge part of Braums business.  There is enough difference in their products and services for both businesses to thrive.
> 
> DQ only has one store in the area. We will see what the business competition from there is like a few years from now if they actually build more stores.


Braum's quality control / customer services / clean store is one of the "poorest" in the region.  There are so many locations across this state, where to customers went across the street to the competition and never came back.

----------


## OKVision4U

> But if the same desire for the product is still there.... What's the problem? 
> 
> Seems like you are wanting them to fix something that's really not broke.... If their lines had gone away when the DQ opened. Then I could see the need to do something to fix that..... The lines didn't go away. The lines didn't go away when Freddie's opened on the other side of  I-35 either.
> 
> Sure they could speed up their service, possibly with a loss of quality control, but then they still have the same demand with no line. Personally I would rather they take the time to cook my food or mix my shake properly than rush it out the window.  And I've seen a lot of complaints on Urbanspoon about the quality control over at the DQ. I've only been there twice and had no issues but you really can't screw up a chocolate dipped cone.


Again, the lines at Braums are from customers experiencing "poor" customer service w/ incredibly long waits.  The others are experiencing a greater demand for theirs.  2 distinct points of business.  

People (previous customers) have been used to this low level of service from Braum's w/ issues.  Now, Freddy's / Steak & Shake / DQ...they will move to the new guy for all the customer service issues / un-clean stores at Braum's.  Yes, the demand is there, they just have a choice now.

----------


## catch22

You are comparing apples to oranges.

Nothing beats a Braum's shake. I can't find a shake anywhere that tastes as good. I will stand in line for a Braum's shake.

(I don't use drive thrus at all anymore)

I couldn't tell you the last time I have been to Freddy's. If I had to guess, probably around 2007 or so. Last time I was at Braum's was maybe a month ago. And I may go today now that we are talking about it.

----------


## OKVision4U

> You are comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Nothing beats a Braum's shake. I can't find a shake anywhere that tastes as good.* I will stand in line for a Braum's shake*.
> 
> (I don't use drive thrus at all anymore)
> 
> I couldn't tell you the last time I have been to Freddy's. If I had to guess, probably around 2007 or so. Last time I was at Braum's was maybe a month ago. And I may go today now that we are talking about it.


Hey Catch22, while you were standing in line for that shake at Braum's, all the other customers that were standing behind you, went to Sonic / Freddy's / Steak & Shake ( the best shake, IMO) / and now to DQ.  In the 80's, Braum's was great, but the problem is this, Braum's is Still stuck in the 80's.   ...cheap cheap cheap.

----------


## catch22

I don't like the shake at any of those places.

I like getting a large Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough shake from Braums. Especially in the summer time. I don't care if the people behind me went to Sonic, Freddy's or Steak and Shake. I prefer my Braum's shake, no matter the wait time.

----------


## Roger S

> Hey Catch22, while you were standing in line for that shake at Braum's, all the other customers that were standing behind you, went to Sonic / Freddy's / Steak & Shake ( the best shake, IMO) / and now to DQ.


If this is true... Why are all the cars in Braum's drive-thru and parking lot still there? 

It's starting to sound like you just have some kind of vendetta against Braum's when you are telling us the people have gone to these other places when I drive by there on a regular basis and see the same number of cars at the drive-thru and parking lot that I have always seen there.

----------


## Dubya61

I am no fan of custard as opposed to ice cream.  I like Freddy's fries, though.  I love the many flavors of Braums' ice cream, though.
OKVision4U, I think this is just another windmill you're tilting at and, while I applaud your tenacity and vigor, Braums need not quake.

----------


## OKVision4U

> If this is true... *Why are all the cars in Braum's drive-thru and parking lot still there*? 
> 
> It's starting to sound like you just have some kind of vendetta against Braum's when you are telling us the people have gone to these other places when I drive by there on a regular basis and see the same number of cars at the drive-thru and parking lot that I have always seen there.


...because they ordered Chocolate Chip, and they are out?  ...they ordered a cheese burger and they are out of cheese?   ...the floor is so dirty / sticky, their shoes were glued to the floor.  ...they went to wash their hands in the bathroom and there is no soap or towels?    ...they ordered ice cream and they are out of cones?  ...they ordered a hamburger and the cook went on break?   ....they ordered fries w/ their burger and the Junior High School had a band concert, so all the staff had to leave to perform in the concert?   

This is just a sample, but I think you know what I'm saying if you have ever ordered ANYTHING at Braum's.   ...and while waiting in the drive thru, they were waiting in line so long, they ran out of gas!

----------


## OKVision4U

> I am no fan of custard as opposed to ice cream.  I like Freddy's fries, though.  I love the many flavors of Braums' ice cream, though.
> OKVision4U, I think this is just another windmill you're tilting at and, while I applaud your tenacity and vigor, Braums need not quake.


Your are correct, Drew Braum has not / will not change a thing.  This is their business plan.  They will wait until the well runs dry and then shut their doors.  Their business model is unique ( Fresh Market / Fully Integrated ) from the Farm to the store.  Thus, they need a greater % of customers today to make the same margins they did in the 80's.   

This is why they can't continue to lose market-share in their own back yard....but, they do everyday.  ...and more Freddy's / DQ's on the way.

----------


## venture

> I don't like the shake at any of those places.
> 
> I like getting a large Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough shake from Braums. Especially in the summer time. I don't care if the people behind me went to Sonic, Freddy's or Steak and Shake. I prefer my Braum's shake, no matter the wait time.


I honestly can't stand Sonic's ice cream for example. Their shakes/soft serve just taste as if the ice cream is nothing but a snow cone with some milk mixed in with it. The texture is terrible and the taste isn't all that great. Braums is much better plus you can be pretty creative on what to use.

Freddy's isn't terrible, but I'm not going to go out of my way to go there. I'll stop at the Custard Factory here in East Norman before I'll go to Freddy's. My only gripe with Braums is their "large" soft serve is a small or medium at most other companies. 

Never have had an issue with delays or customer service at the location we go to. The store and market area are clean and never gross like your typical fast food joint. I've had one problem with an order over the last 5 years and they took care of it and comped the entire ticket - which they had no need to go that far.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Is Rusty's still around in Norman? I worked there in summer of 2004. Fun job. Even funnier when customers attempted the "so thick you can turn it upside down" slogan.

----------


## SoonerDave

Braum's isn't the least big concerned about Freddy's, as they are only partially overlapping competitiors....Braum's has their own market/grocery component, and the last time I checked, no one is standing in line to buy milk at Freddie's.

As someone else rightly noted, just another windmill du jour.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Braum's actually has been investing tons of money into their new Braum's Fresh Market stores and they are very nice. It will take time to renovate their stores, but Braum's is expanding and big time. Braum's is a great service and serves the best damn shake I've ever had. I have talked with Drew Braum and he is a great guy who is doing great things. He loves Oklahoma as much as you or me and wants to build the best quality stores he can. The thing is, you have apparently never owned and operated a business anywhere near the size of Braum's. It is not just as easy as saying, hey, here is $10 million, go renovate all the stores.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Braum's isn't the least big concerned about Freddy's, as *they are only partially overlapping competitior*s....Braum's has their own market/grocery component, and the last time I checked, no one is standing in line to buy milk at Freddie's.
> 
> As someone else rightly noted, just another windmill du jour.


SD, That overlapping % would be greater than 65% of their product offering!  Maybe you haven't been inside a Braum's store before, maybe you are still waiting for your order at the drive thru... waiting, waiting, waiting.

SD, and Braum's has very good milk and worth the trip.  But, Braums can't survive on JUST MILK.  This is a regional company that has enjoyed ( lack of competition ) previously.  Now, they have plenty.  I'm not saying the ice cream doesn't taste good or the milk isn't good, or the eggs aren't good, but from a Business POV, they are in trouble.  ...If they were a "public" company, the stock would be falling, and falling.

----------


## venture

> Is Rusty's still around in Norman? I worked there in summer of 2004. Fun job. Even funnier when customers attempted the "so thick you can turn it upside down" slogan.


There was drama with it. The owner and the wife got divorced. Wife took the Main Street (west Norman) location and the original owner took the Alameda (east Norman) location. West Norman location was shut down due to tax problems I think, or it might have been health code violations. The Alameda location now operates as the "Custard Factory" so they aren't associated with the old Rusty's name. Still my preferred place to go and they are always great.

----------


## MsDarkstar

I have mixed feelings about Braum's and have for a long time.  I really like their breakfast, it's like going to Grandma's for a big Sunday brunch.  I prefer their ice cream over any of the other places around because I don't care for soft serve that much & you just can't beat their rocky road or mint chocolate chip  :Wink:   (although I would take Marble Slab/Coldstone over Braum's if they were as convenient to me as Braum's is).  Having said that, I still don't go to Braum's very often and it's been at least a year since I last had a burger from there.  I think their burgers would be pretty good if it weren't for stale buns but what gets me most is the consistently rude employees and the filthy appearance of so many of them.  It just turns my stomach when the person hands me my change & their hands are filthy, or when the person that hands me the food has such dirty hands they leave fingerprints on the cups.  Ick.  Soooooooo yeah.  I'll go there for breakfast or ice cream, the staff is rude & dirty and I'll get grossed out, won't go there for ages then I'll think eh, I'll give them another shot - and so it goes, all over again.

----------


## Garin

Why does Braum's not have a location in Tuttle?

----------


## OKVision4U

> Braum's actually has been investing tons of money into their new Braum's Fresh Market stores and they are very nice. It will take time to renovate their stores, but Braum's is expanding and big time. Braum's is a great service and serves the best damn shake I've ever had. I have talked with Drew Braum and he is a great guy who is doing great things. He loves Oklahoma as much as you or me and wants to build the best quality stores he can. The thing is, you have apparently never owned and operated a business anywhere near the size of Braum's.* It is not just as easy as saying, hey, here is $10 million, go renovate all the stores*.


Panda, you are correct.  It will take far more than $10M to get things in order.  It's not just the stores, that is just part of the story.  The Brand needs help.  The C-execs should be released and replaced w/ the QT group.  They know how to run a tight ship / efficient / profitable / and High Customer Service at the store level.  ...they get it.

It would take several things to increase their market-share again.  They may not know how, or they don't care to.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I have mixed feelings about Braum's and have for a long time.  I really like their breakfast, it's like going to Grandma's for a big Sunday brunch.  I prefer their ice cream over any of the other places around because I don't care for soft serve that much & you just can't beat their rocky road or mint chocolate chip   (although I would take Marble Slab/Coldstone over Braum's if they were as convenient to me as Braum's is).  Having said that, I still don't go to Braum's very often and it's been at least a year since I last had a burger from there.  I think their burgers would be pretty good if it weren't for stale buns but what gets me most is the consistently rude employees and the filthy appearance of so many of them.  It just turns my stomach when the person hands me my change & their hands are filthy, or when the person that hands me the food has such dirty hands they leave fingerprints on the cups.  Ick.  Soooooooo yeah.  *I'll go there for breakfast or ice cream, the staff is rude & dirty and I'll get grossed out, won't go there for ages then I'll think eh, I'll give them another shot - and so it goes, all over again*.


Bingo.  You described most everyone's experience so very well.  We try to be good / loyal customers, but they remind us why we don't want to come back.

I want them to succeed.  This just needs to be the Wake UP Call They Need!!!!!!  If they don't get it in order, then Hello Steak & Shake!

----------


## Garin

> Bingo.  You described most everyone's experience so very well.  We try to be good / loyal customers, but they remind us why we don't want to come back.
> 
> I want them to succeed.  This just needs to be the Wake UP Call They Need!!!!!!  If they don't get it in order, then Hello Steak & Shake!


But they pay their employees like 10 bucks an hour these folks are the best of the best in fast food....or they should be based solely on pay alone.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Why does Braum's not have a location in Tuttle?


????  Anyone ????

----------


## Garin

> ????  Anyone ????


I had heard last summer that they were trying to buy the nw corner of hwy 37 and mustang rd. ( hwy 4 ) to build their first location in their hometown...... This in itself seems to be an odd business model.

----------


## SoonerDave

> But they pay their employees like 10 bucks an hour these folks are the best of the best in fast food....or they should be based solely on pay alone.


The problem isn't with dirty stores _per se,_ because not all their stores are. The problem is with the _inconsistency of their management._ Braum's management has, for years, had a problem with uniform maintenance and oversight of their stores. When they go through remodeling phases, as they  have recently with the Fresh Market concept, they do a much better job of eyeballing them through the first few years of their rebuild/remodel, but once that concept has taken flight, after a time, they lose touch again. Some stores get attention, some don't. 

I think perhaps its at least in part a consequence of their own success. They just don't have the staff to adequately monitor all their retail locations, so they end up having to pick and choose which locations get the attention. 

As for our interests, we visit the Braum's on SW 89th east of Penn very often, and it is a fairly recent FreshMarket remodel. It continues to be fairly well maintained, clean, and properly stocked. Actually, the location near SW 119th and Western is closer, and while it is acceptably maintained, on balance it isn't as well-kept as the 89th, and we just don't go there as often. 

Having been on the ol' diet for a time, I've knocked down the burger consumption quite a bit, but Braum's has historically had one of the best bacon cheeseburgers around, and the one on Western was as good at them as any. Some of their discontinued items were outrageous, such as the ol' chipotle chicken sandwich, which was awesome IMHO. However, I can't speak to their quality control more recently - I've heard that they've taken to pre-cooking some of the burger patties and putting them in a warmer, or letting buns out of the packaging and sit on a prep table before sandwiches are built, giving them a chance to dry out and get stale. Again, however, I contend that's inconsistency in oversight of process management/control - not the absence of it. I just don't think you can be as successful as Braum's has been over the years without knowing what you're doing. 

One thing I think could also be at issue is store staffing. I've been to Braum's - granted, a minority of occasions - when too few staffers were helping too many customers. You get one guy cooking sandwiches, taking orders, making fountain drinks, and maybe one other scooping ice cream, taking money, maybe even rushing to the grocery side to check out a customer. If store management is guided so tightly that any given store might really suffer but for the absence of one person calling in sick (for example), that's also a symptom of not managing the stores properly. 

There's still no better milk in town, and Braum's guarantees they don't use any kind of growth hormones. That more than offsets a marginally messy store - especially since the milk goes from a truck to a fridge, not through their kitchen handlers. We don't go to Braum's 100% for milk anymore - but only because a Crest in our backyard makes the extra trip less convenient.

I don't know what the magic formula is for getting Braum's attention on the consistency of their stores. I think the strength of their fresh produce and grocery offerings differentiates themselves sufficiently such that they don't concern themselves with competition from Steak'n'Shake or Freddy's, because Braum's fancies themselves as a dairy store that _happens_ to sell ice cream and burgers (and has expanded that store selection to include more general grocery items).

Part of Braum's business strategy has been to populate densely in areas where they can be considered neighborhood stores - and that's worked fairly well. If, however, more conventional grocery outlets (like Crest) become more pervasive in the areas where Braum's has its "Fresh Market" stores, then that might begin to affect their per-store performance in the way it has affected how frequently we visit Braums ourselves (as I noted earlier). Hiland milk isn't as good as Braum's, but as best we can tell is offers a similar (if not identical) hormone promise, and if I've got two carts of groceries to get home, chances are much lower that I'll be willing to drive three miles north or east _just_ to get to Braum's. 

Braum's is certainly in no danger of folding or going away, and yes, they have some consistency issues to deal with. They obviously have at least a decent idea how to make the business work, or they wouldn't have been around as long as they have been. Will be interesting to see how it all unfolds.

----------


## trousers

The Braums on Mustang Rd is one of the cleanest, friendliest, efficient fast food joints around.  
The one on 39th & Penn on the other hand may have standing water around the registers.  But you can buy crack in the parking lot so i guess it all evens out.

----------


## OKCRT

> The Braums on Mustang Rd is one of the cleanest, friendliest, efficient fast food joints around.  
> The one on 39th & Penn on the other hand may have standing water around the registers.  But you can buy crack in the parking lot so i guess it all evens out.


They are not consistent,that's for sure. They seem to have been going downhill since they lost one of our favorites (Ernest scared stupid guy) that did their commercials. Hey Vern,all that stuff,remember? Can't think of his name.

But really,Freddies Frozen Custard is more like Steak N Shake than Braums. Steak N Shake has some of the best steak burgers (but not really steak burgers if your from Ok that would be the Del Rancho type) around. Freddies is a close clone but not as good. Freddies frozen custard(the custard) is pretty good also. But when I think Freddies I think Steak N Shake but a notch below.

Now Braums and DQ always seemed to go hand in hand back in the day when there were DQs around. I still haven't fought the crowds at the new DQ but daughter went today and said the steak finger basket was really good.

----------


## OKCRT

What we really need around these parts are White Castle. You either love em or hate em. I happen to be one of the lovers.

----------


## SoonerDave

> They are not consistent,that's for sure. They seem to have been going downhill since they lost one of our favorites (Ernest scared stupid guy) that did their commercials. Hey Vern,all that stuff,remember? Can't think of his name.


Jim Varney. The guy passed away several years ago. 





> But really,Freddies Frozen Custard is more like Steak N Shake than Braums. Steak N Shake has some of the best steak burgers (but not really steak burgers if your from Ok that would be the Del Rancho type) around. Freddies is a close clone but not as good. Freddies frozen custard(the custard) is pretty good also. But when I think Freddies I think Steak N Shake but a notch below.
> 
> Now Braums and DQ always seemed to go hand in hand back in the day when there were DQs around. I still haven't fought the crowds at the new DQ but daughter went today and said the steak finger basket was really good.


Bingo. Steak-n-Shake fights Freddy's. I like S-n-S's burgers, but Freddy's custard is better IMHO. S-n-S's milkshakes are really good, but they're almost too sweet - like they actually add sugar or some sweetened thickener to the mix when they make them. Freddy's custard is a great if rare treat.

----------


## OKCRT

> Jim Varney. The guy passed away several years ago. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo. Steak-n-Shake fights Freddy's. I like S-n-S's burgers, but Freddy's custard is better IMHO. S-n-S's milkshakes are really good, but they're almost too sweet - like they actually add sugar or some sweetened thickener to the mix when they make them. Freddy's custard is a great if rare treat.


Where else in OKC can you go and order a Chocolate/Banana or a strawberry/banana or a vanilla/strawberry ect ect. shake? SNS does do a very good shake and you get it in real glass which IMO makes it taste better than a paper/plastic cup. IMO they have one of the best fast food burgers in town.Fries are the skinny shoestrings and they are not bad but could be better. Overall SnS is very underated in OKC IMO and there needs to be a few more around the city. I only know of Edmond,MWC and the one around Reno Mac area.  And their chili is really good for a fast food joint BTW. Blows Braums chili away IMO. I always get the chili at SnS as a side.

I really miss old Jim Varney. Corny as hell but he did well for Braums and himself. Dang,making myself hungry,might have to hit up SnS and NO I don NOT work there or have anything to do with them even though this might sound like an advertisement for them.Then again a Papa Angelos peperoni petezer sounds pretty good.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> They are not consistent,that's for sure. They seem to have been going downhill since they lost one of our favorites (Ernest scared stupid guy) that did their commercials. Hey Vern,all that stuff,remember? Can't think of his name.
> 
> But really,Freddies Frozen Custard is more like Steak N Shake than Braums. Steak N Shake has some of the best steak burgers (but not really steak burgers if your from Ok that would be the Del Rancho type) around. Freddies is a close clone but not as good. Freddies frozen custard(the custard) is pretty good also. But when I think Freddies I think Steak N Shake but a notch below.
> 
> Now Braums and DQ always seemed to go hand in hand back in the day when there were DQs around. I still haven't fought the crowds at the new DQ but daughter went today and said the steak finger basket was really good.


Hey Vern, this suuuuure is a nice place you got here Vern- Vern-Vvvv-Vern Vern good Vern.

----------


## Richard at Remax

> There was drama with it. The owner and the wife got divorced. Wife took the Main Street (west Norman) location and the original owner took the Alameda (east Norman) location. West Norman location was shut down due to tax problems I think, or it might have been health code violations. The Alameda location now operates as the "Custard Factory" so they aren't associated with the old Rusty's name. Still my preferred place to go and they are always great.


That's too bad. I loved their custard. I would sometimes "mess up" an order so I could take it home later. I worked at the west side one and it was in top shape when I was there. I can tell you first hand his wife was just a miserable person. Would make us run personal errands for her but had to clock out when we went. So hearing her store went to crap is no surprise. Rusty was a good guy and boss. Ok back to Braums.

----------


## Easy180

> Where else in OKC can you go and order a Chocolate/Banana or a strawberry/banana or a vanilla/strawberry ect ect. shake? SNS does do a very good shake and you get it in real glass which IMO makes it taste better than a paper/plastic cup. IMO they have one of the best fast food burgers in town.Fries are the skinny shoestrings and they are not bad but could be better. Overall SnS is very underated in OKC IMO and there needs to be a few more around the city. I only know of Edmond,MWC and the one around Reno Mac area.  And their chili is really good for a fast food joint BTW. Blows Braums chili away IMO. I always get the chili at SnS as a side.


Yep. I always get the chili Mac when we hit up Steak N Shake. It is crazy good especially after a night of drinking

----------


## stick47

Any time I've gone in the Freddys in Yukon, they've had twice as many workers as they needed in there which is usually about 4 times as many employees you'll see in Braums. The prices are a little higher but I like that they provide a lot of jobs for the community. Although Braums dairy products can't be beat for freshness and quality IMO they could use a healthier menu in the grill area.

----------


## Garin

I wish we had a Culver's , it would put Freddy's and Steak 'n Shake out of business.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

I would go to Braum's or DQ...if they had Mt. Dew Floats.

----------


## SoonerDave

> SD, That overlapping % would be greater than 65% of their product offering!  Maybe you haven't been inside a Braum's store before, maybe you are still waiting for your order at the drive thru... waiting, waiting, waiting.


65%? Please cite your reference for that number. Otherwise its a manufactured argument that doesn't bear further discussion.





> SD, and Braum's has very good milk and worth the trip.  But, Braums can't survive on JUST MILK.


Thankfully for them, they don't now, nor have they ever. Since you obviously don't realize this, you couldn't possibly have a cogent assessment of their business. So we're done here.

----------


## kevinpate

> I would go to Braum's or DQ...if they had Mt. Dew Floats.


I can see the ad campaign now ... Do the ewwwww

----------


## gjl

> What we really need around these parts are White Castle. You either love em or hate em. I happen to be one of the lovers.


Yep, the Porcelain Palace. Any time I'm in a city that has White Castle I have to stop and get a bag of them. I know you can buy them frozen in the grocery stores here but they are not the same as fresh sliders hot off the griddle. Sometimes I wonder if I like them so much because I can't get them fresh very often. The relatives I have in cities with White Castles say they hardly ever eat them.

And I ate at a Braums tonight in Newton KS. The store was clean, it took just a couple minutes to get my food (chicken sandwich and fries) and it was hot and tasted fresh. And the shake was great.

----------


## Roger S

> Yep, the Porcelain Palace. Any time I'm in a city that has White Castle I have to stop and get a bag of them. I know you can buy them frozen in the grocery stores here but they are not the same as fresh sliders hot off the griddle. Sometimes I wonder if I like them so much because I can't get them fresh very often. The relatives I have in cities with White Castles say they hardly ever eat them.
> .


Only a bag? Last time I flew into Detroit my friends met me at the gate with a Crave Case..... Those are some dang good friends!

----------


## td25er

If anybody is seriously comparing Braum's wait times to Freddy's, they are a moron.  Freddy's takes FOREVER.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

kevinpate...try one, you might like it. Kinda like peanuts in Pepsi or RC and Moonpies...it's a Southern Thang!

OKCRT...YES to White Castle!

----------


## OKVision4U

> 65%? *Please cite your reference* for that number. Otherwise its a manufactured argument that doesn't bear further discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Thankfully for them, they don't now, nor have they ever. Since you obviously don't realize this, you couldn't possibly have a cogent assessment of their business. So we're done here_.


Sdave, ...this is not a "secret" recipe or trade secret.  This is called a Menu...?!?!%$%   Braums has it posted on the outside of the building on the Drive thru.  You've seen it while you were waiting 2 hours for that shake.  sdave, they also have several boards w/ their MENU listed for all the world to see.   You may not be that familar w/ business practices...but this is a very common one.  ...they offer burgers, shakes, malts, drinks, specialty items, fries, etc.  ( I think you know where i'm headed w/ this.)  That is my reference.   ....next!

Assessment, yes, I provided several.  sdave, you can ignore it, that's fine.  Enjoy your shake.   But, everyone in this market knows that Braums ( a privately owned corp ) is behind and struggling to catch-up.  They are losing market-share and having more, and more competition open New stores each month.  Now, sdave, while you may enjoying that ice cream, DQ / SnS / Freddy's hasn't helped Drew Braum sleep better at night.  Drew knows this, all the execs know this, but you may not.  ...that's ok, just enjoy that shake while you can.

----------


## jn1780

> Sdave, ...this is not a "secret" recipe or trade secret.  This is called a Menu...?!?!%$%   Braums has it posted on the outside of the building on the Drive thru.  You've seen it while you were waiting 2 hours for that shake.  sdave, they also have several boards w/ their MENU listed for all the world to see.   You may not be that familar w/ business practices...but this is a very common one.  ...they offer burgers, shakes, malts, drinks, specialty items, fries, etc.  ( I think you know where i'm headed w/ this.)  That is my reference.   ....next!
> 
> Assessment, yes, I provided several.  sdave, you can ignore it, that's fine.  Enjoy your shake.   But, everyone in this market knows that Braums ( a privately owned corp ) is behind and struggling to catch-up.  They are losing market-share and having more, and more competition open New stores each month.  Now, sdave, while you may enjoying that ice cream, DQ / SnS / Freddy's hasn't helped Drew Braum sleep better at night.  Drew knows this, all the execs know this, but you may not.  ...that's ok, just enjoy that shake while you can.


You should probably try turning your head to the right next time you walk into a Braums store. They have a whole section of items not listed on their menu. I know! Crazy! lol 

You seem to be fixated on the fast food aspect of their business though.

----------


## OKVision4U

> You should probably try turning your head to the right next time you walk into a Braums store. They have a whole section of items not listed on their menu. I know! Crazy! lol 
> 
> You seem to be fixated on the fast food aspect of their business though.


Yes, and most of the SKU's are Ice Cream.  ...that is the 65%.  You are right, it's cazy simple.  The math is simple for most okies.

----------


## Easy180

This thread is hilarious. Let me say this in my most educated voice

Braums ain't goin away

----------


## OKVision4U

> *This thread is hilarious*. Let me say this in my most educated voice
> 
> Braums ain't goin away


easy180, There is nothing funny at all.  The bottom line is this, it they don't change, many Oklahoman's will lose their jobs ( to an outside corporation ).  Most may not understand, Braum's Corp is NOT a deeply funded ( Public Co ) or even a National Company with 2500 stores at its fingertips for revenue.  This is a company that is ONLY in a few local states.  This is a regional company with a loyal customer base for the milk.  

They were OK when the competition was not here and could survive on a mediocre product.  They are losing customers in OKLAHOMA now.  That is the difference.  ( i don't have time for a full report here, but this is a wake-up moment ).

----------


## Easy180

> easy180, There is nothing funny at all.  The bottom line is this, it they don't change, many Oklahoman's will lose their jobs ( to an outside corporation ).  Most may not understand, Braum's Corp is NOT a deeply funded ( Public Co ) or even a National Company with 2500 stores at its fingertips for revenue.  This is a company that is ONLY in a few local states.  This is a regional company with a loyal customer base for the milk.  
> 
> They were OK when the competition was not here and could survive on a mediocre product.  They are losing customers in OKLAHOMA now.  That is the difference.  ( i don't have time for a full report here, but this is a wake-up moment ).


They did change. Like someone said look to the right when you walk in. You will see another healthy line on that side. Don't have any real competitors with the same setup 

Hell if Burger King can exist for decades Braum's shouldn't have any worries at all lol

----------


## OKVision4U

> They did change. Like someone said look to the right when you walk in. You will see another healthy line on that side. Don't have any real competitors with the same setup 
> 
> Hell if Burger King can exist for decades Braum's shouldn't have any worries at all lol


Like I said before, Braum's is NOT a National Company w/ 2500 stores for revenue.  They may not be able to "weather" the financial storm.  Braum's is a fully integrated company ( for products, this helps, but you must maintain a large % for margin w/ each $ / generated ).   The company can't survive on ( fewer customers ) w/ each location.  It doesn't add up.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Only Freddie's I've gone to were steakhouses. The one in Sapulpa (though it's been years now), and the now long gone Freddie's, aka Taylor's Inn, outside Poteau.


Totally different enterprises! When the former Backyard Burgers location on Hefner just east of Rockwell closed and the location became a Freddie's, of course we tried it. The first time around, their "steakburger" was a novel change from Johnnie's, McD's, Sonic, or Braum's. The second time wasn't so good but still okay. The third time was our last. Almost inedible. And we've not been back since.

Which is no defense of Braum's sandwiches. We don't order them any more, either, but do go back for milk and for shakes. We've found huge differences between the three Braum's locations closest to us (MacArthur north of Memorial, Hefner and Rockwell, and NW Hiway west of Council). The MacArthur location is always in good condition, Hefner hardly ever is, and NW Hiway has little consistency. My conclusion is that the perceived variations are entirely due to the individual store managers -- and criticism should be aimed at corporate for its failure to demand consistency from those individuals.

BTW, there's similar variation among the Santiagos' McD franchises, and the various Sonics I patronize during their Happy Hours. I think it's inherent in the franchise system as opposed to company-owned outlets. Of course, Braum's isn't franchised so far as I can determine, so my conclusion isn't totally generic -- however corporate seems to be treating the individual managers as franchisees rather than as employees!

----------


## SoonerDave

> Like I said before, Braum's is NOT a National Company w/ 2500 stores for revenue.  They may not be able to "weather" the financial storm.  Braum's is a fully integrated company ( for products, this helps, but you must maintain a large % for margin w/ each $ / generated ).   The company can't survive on ( fewer customers ) w/ each location.  It doesn't add up.


Please post a link to your source of information regarding what you assert to be their below-average % margin for each dollar generated. As you clearly have access to their corporate financials, please also post figures that back your claims regarding same-store sales year-to-year, profitability, revenue, and customer counts in order to be making such unilateral proclamations about their financial health. And I'm still looking for the hard numbers that back up the 65% assertion you made earlier. Your response to me on this previously was to tell me to just "keep waiting in the drive through" or something equally inane, tossing tinfoil into radar, when all you have to do is post the facts behind your posts. I'm sure you have them, don't you? 

Because someone who posts your kind of information, but is unable to substantiate it with facts would rapidly be exposed as someone talking out of their posterior otherwise.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Totally different enterprises! When the former Backyard Burgers location on Hefner just east of Rockwell closed and the location became a Freddie's, of course we tried it. The first time around, their "steakburger" was a novel change from Johnnie's, McD's, Sonic, or Braum's. The second time wasn't so good but still okay. The third time was our last. Almost inedible. And we've not been back since.
> 
> Which is no defense of Braum's sandwiches. We don't order them any more, either, but do go back for milk and for shakes. We've found huge differences between the three Braum's locations closest to us (MacArthur north of Memorial, Hefner and Rockwell, and NW Hiway west of Council). The MacArthur location is always in good condition, Hefner hardly ever is, and NW Hiway has little consistency. My conclusion is that the perceived variations are entirely due to the individual store managers -- *and criticism should be aimed at corporate for its failure to demand consistency from those individuals*.
> 
> BTW, there's similar variation among the Santiagos' McD franchises, and the various Sonics I patronize during their Happy Hours. I think it's inherent in the franchise system as opposed to company-owned outlets. Of course, Braum's isn't franchised so far as I can determine, so my conclusion isn't totally generic -- however corporate seems to be treating the individual managers as franchisees rather than as employees!


The staggering issues with Braum's is corporate.  This is the part that MUST be relieved.   They have a Goldmine, and they are running it in the ground.  I don't think they know HOW to fix it.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Jim Kyle...I live just down the street from Freddie's. A fiend and I went there *once* in early 2013. The other day I saw they were advertising "Philly Steak Sandwich." I almost stopped in to get one because I am always trying to find a REAL Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich (Pat's King of Steaks). Recalling my first experience at Freddie's, I decided to go to City Bites instead.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Jim Kyle...I live just down the street from Freddie's. A fiend and I went there *once* in early 2013. The other day I saw they were advertising "Philly Steak Sandwich." I almost stopped in to get one because I am always trying to find a REAL Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich (Pat's King of Steaks). Recalling my first experience at Freddie's, I decided to go to City Bites instead.


Dennis, one of the best Philly's I've had around here is over at Jersey Mike's subs. Might give it a try. Won't pretend its on a par with a place like Pat's, but I think its better than most others...love Jersey Mike's subs and sandwich dressing. Great stuff.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

> Dennis, one of the best Philly's I've had around here is over at Jersey Mike's subs. Might give it a try. Won't pretend its on a par with a place like Pat's, but I think its better than most others...love Jersey Mike's subs and sandwich dressing. Great stuff.


Which one? I got a Philly at Jersey Mike's on NW Expressway between Rockwell and MacArthur this past summer...gave it to my neighbor's Chihuahua.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Which one? I got a Philly at Jersey Mike's on NW Expressway between Rockwell and MacArthur this past summer...gave it to my neighbor's Chihuahua.


Well, the only one I've dealt with extensively is their first one - the store at I-240 and Santa Fe. Can't make any claims about the rest, just know the one I got was very tasty. Sorry your experience was...less than enjoyable  :Smile:

----------


## PennyQuilts

> The staggering issues with Braum's is corporate.  This is the part that MUST be relieved.   They have a Goldmine, and they are running it in the ground.  I don't think they know HOW to fix it.


Your extreme dislike seems personal, actually.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

SoonerDave...I will give it a try, when the weather clears up. Thanks! Got any recommendations for REAL (not frozen) Chile Rellenos?

----------


## OKVision4U

> Please post a link to your source of information regarding what you assert to be their below-average % margin for each dollar generated. As you clearly have access to their corporate financials, please also post figures that back your claims regarding same-store sales year-to-year, profitability, revenue, and customer counts in order to be making such unilateral proclamations about their financial health. And I'm still looking for the hard numbers that back up the 65% assertion you made earlier. Your response to me on this previously was to tell me to just "keep waiting in the drive through" or something equally inane, tossing tinfoil into radar, when all you have to do is post the facts behind your posts. I'm sure you have them, don't you? 
> 
> Because someone who posts your kind of information, but is unable to substantiate it with facts would rapidly be exposed as someone talking out of their posterior otherwise.


sdave, you're not going to drag me into a website debate on corp financials, you had trouble w/ the easy math, why would I help you more?  ...and I certainly don't need to spend time with you on this.  You can stick you head in the sand as a customer, fine.   It's a very simple note sdave, stores that offer lunch and don't have any lunch customers? ... is by definition "on there way out".

sdave, ...that's my reference.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Your extreme dislike seems personal, actually.


pq, it will be personal to all the employees that get a notice of G.O.B.  That will be a VERY personal time.  Your neighbors too.

I'm not an employee, just a customer.  Fellow Oklahoman that would like to see it succeed.

----------


## SoonerDave

> sdave, you're not going to drag me into a website debate on corp financials, you had trouble w/ the easy math, why would I help you more?  ...and I certainly don't need to spend time with you on this.  You can stick you head in the sand as a customer, fine.   It's a very simple note sdave, stores that offer lunch and don't have any lunch customers? ... is by definition "on there way out".
> 
> sdave, ...that's my reference.


Actually, it's "on _their_ way out.."

As for "lunch stores that don't have any lunch customers," please post your reference that has information verifying that Braum's, across all their stores, now has zero customers in what they define to be their "lunch" business window, and include same-store performance over the last, say, five years. I'm just asking you to post the source of your information, and you consistently refuse. 

While you continue to make this personal toward me, OKVis, all I'm asking is for you to post the sources of your hard financial information to which you obviously have access...and every time I ask for it, you come after me with things like "sticking your head in the sand," etc. I'm certain I'm not nearly as intelligent as you, OKVis, but I'm trying to educate myself with facts as best I can...and you clearly have the information, and all I'm asking you to do is share it with all of us...

Meanwhile, as we all wait for your hard information sources, the crickets just keep chirping. 

As I said, I'm just waiting for the facts behind your posts, not your personal opinions circumscribed in words that try to sound like you have knowledge you really don't. But I still hold out hope. Very interested in seeing the hard sources for your financial information.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Actually, it's "*on their way out*.."
> 
> While you continue to make this personal toward me, OKVis, all I'm asking is for you to post the sources of your hard financial information to which you obviously have access...and every time I ask for it, you come after me with things like "sticking your head in the sand," etc. I'm certain I'm not nearly as intelligent as you, OKVis, but I'm trying to educate myself with facts as best I can... Meanwhile, as we all wait for your hard information sources, the crickets just keep chirping. 
> 
> As I said, I'm just waiting for the facts behind your posts, not your personal opinions circumscribed in words that try to sound like you have knowledge you really don't. But I still hold out hope. Very interested in seeing the hard sources for your financial information.


sdave, I'm glad you agree.

sdave, I'm not obligated to you.  You can't afford my report.  You had made the "unreasonable" statement that there was Zero Overlapping in their product offering...and I showed you how you were wrong.  Now, if you can't understand the simple / common points, then I can't help with the deeper issues into Braums future / health.  This may not be your area of strength.

----------


## SoonerDave

> sdave, I'm glad you agree.


No, don't agree at all. 

Still waiting for the source of your financial information, store performance statistics, any externally verifiable information.

----------


## trousers

> Your extreme dislike seems personal, actually.


Maybe he spends too much time at the 39th/Penn location lol?

----------


## SoonerDave

> Maybe he spends too much time at the 39th/Penn location lol?


Nah, I just think he lives at a Holiday Inn Express and assumes he's the high expert on...everything  :Smile:

----------


## OKVision4U

> Nah, I just think he lives at a Holiday Inn Express and assumes he's the high expert on...everything


No, when I travel, I try to stay at the Marriott or equal. ...and yes, an expert of several things.  Business, yes.  That is on the list too.

----------


## SoonerDave

> No, when I travel, I try to stay at the Marriott or equal. ...and yes, an expert of several things.  Business, yes.  That is on the list too.


Actually, it's (self-proclaimed) expert "on" or "in" several things, not "of".... but that notwithstanding....still waiting for the links to the hard Braum's sales/financial data.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Which one? I got a Philly at Jersey Mike's on NW Expressway between Rockwell and MacArthur this past summer...gave it to my neighbor's Chihuahua.


The NW Hiway Jersey Mike's has been pretty poor in my experience. The one on Memorial (south access road, east of May, near Men's Wearhouse) is great, however...

----------


## SoonerDave

> The NW Hiway Jersey Mike's has been pretty poor in my experience. The one on Memorial (south access road, east of May, near Men's Wearhouse) is great, however...


Think my in-laws had been pretty regular customers of the one on Memorial and very happy with it as well.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Actually, it's (self-proclaimed) expert "on" or "in" several things, not "of".... but that notwithstanding....still waiting for the links to the hard Braum's sales/financial data.


sdave, (if) any private corporation, is looking to aquire "addtional capital", then they may be available to view "outside" the corporation.  

Enjoy your shake.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> pq, it will be personal to all the employees that get a notice of G.O.B.  That will be a VERY personal time.  Your neighbors too.


I don't know what a G.O.B. is - I suspect that is something I should know but am a dumbass.

----------


## ctchandler

Dennis,
You might try Hobby's Hoagies in Edmond or downtown.  One of my pet peeves is a Philly cheese steak sandwich with bell peppers, the originals are served with sport (I believe peperoncini peppers).  I believe that's what they use at Hobby's.  What kind of peppers are on Jersey Mike's?
C. T.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I don't know what a G.O.B. is - I suspect that is something I should know but am a dumbass.


... sorry, Going Out of Business.

----------


## venture

Since apparently Braums is heading for bankruptcy, it is apparent the obvious turn around plan includes buildings a new 20 story super fresh market on Highway 9...but at May Ave (not South Norman) that includes multiple housing options but one their retail store in addition it will have Maglev service from the OKC HSR hub that connects the country and helps to bring people here for the 2024 Summer Olympics and also the 2026 Winter Games. Did I leave anything out?  :Wink:

----------


## ou48A

IMO Braum's biggest problem is not its products but it service and the quality of person they tend to hire. 
Many locations are chronically understaffed and service is often very slow.
In spite of this I do try and shop Braum's for milk and  sometimes other items whenever I can.

----------


## trousers

One minor detail Venture...Garth Brooks will be the General Manager of the market.

----------


## traxx

> Braum's actually has been investing tons of money into their new Braum's Fresh Market stores and they are very nice. It will take time to renovate their stores, but Braum's is expanding and big time. Braum's is a great service and serves the best damn shake I've ever had. I have talked with Drew Braum and he is a great guy who is doing great things. He loves Oklahoma as much as you or me and wants to build the best quality stores he can. The thing is, you have apparently never owned and operated a business anywhere near the size of Braum's. It is not just as easy as saying, hey, here is $10 million, go renovate all the stores.


When you talk to Drew again, tell him that the stores just need to have good upkeep, be clean and effecient. It shouldn't take $10 mil to renovate all the stores, just keep the stores that you do have nice and clean. I don't mind one of the older model stores as long as it looks like someone cares about it - floors kept clean, tables cleaned in a timely fashion, effecient and friendly staff. 

Maybe they need to consult with an efficiency expert. It seems that sometimes when you walk in no one knows what their assignment is so they all expect the other guy to wait on the customer. And the customer is left standing there staring down the people behind the counter looking to see who's gonna take the order. When I walk up to a McD's counter, they're ready to take my order before I've even decided. And then when I do decide, they're right there and ready to go.

I was at a Braum's just last night buying milk. There was only one person at the check out stand. The line had gone all the way down the aisle and turned the corner before another person came to open up a second register. 

And for those saying that the parking lot is full and the drive through is full so nothing must be wrong, that's a poor excuse. You should always be looking for ways to improve your customer service. Ask how to make things better for your customers instead of just assuming "Well, we're making money so everything must be okay." Microsoft had that attitude and you see what happened to them when Jobs came back to Apple. MSFT is still trying to catch up with Apple and Google.

I like Braum's products. I know that when I buy their burgers, shakes, milk, meat etc. that I'm buying something that hasn't been injected with hormones. I know I'm getting a good product with quality control. They just need to change the way they get that product to me. Get it to me in a clean venue with efficient and friendly employees. That's all. I'll be happy. Use the same quality control you use for your poduct in your stores.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

C.T....When I got home and unwrapped my order, it had jalapeno peppers and raw onions on it. Naturally I removed all that before I gave it to my neighbor's Chihuahua.

----------


## Roger S

> And for those saying that the parking lot is full and the drive through is full so nothing must be wrong, that's a poor excuse. You should always be looking for ways to improve your customer service. Ask how to make things better for your customers instead of just assuming "Well, we're making money so everything must be okay." Microsoft had that attitude and you see what happened to them when Jobs came back to Apple. MSFT is still trying to catch up with Apple and Google.


I was not making an excuse. I was making a point. 

Despite all of monkeesfan...errr... I mean OKvision's insistence that Braum's is about to go belly up. I am not seeing that their customer base has gotten any smaller despite the additional competition of DQ in the metro. And they are definitely not going away to Sonic/Freddie's/DQ in the masses that OKVision has repeatedly spouted in this thread.

----------


## ctchandler

Dennis,
I like jalapenos and hate bell peppers, but I would rather have an original "wit".  And if you don't know, "wit" means with Cheese Whiz.  Yes, I have watched the PBS show about the original.  I have had Philly cheese steak sandwiches in Philadelphia but not at Pat's, but they were very good, and I assume close to the original.
When I was working, I always enjoyed Braum's third pounder with cheese and fries.  I usually bought it at the drive through window on Northwest Expressway and took it to lake Hefner to enjoy nature and relax with Paul Harvey and a good burger.  It's a shame to hear that they aren't as good as they used to be, or at least as good as I thought they were.  I have a friend that worked at their IT over on N. E. 63rd and he really enjoyed it.  They (Braum's Headquarters) are my neighbors, only about five miles from my home.
C. T.


> C.T....When I got home and unwrapped my order, it had jalapeno peppers and raw onions on it. Naturally I removed all that before I gave it to my neighbor's Chihuahua.

----------


## kevinpate

I like Braum's.  They could be a tad faster.  Not seeing them having issues here in Norman, but if they ever do hang a thanks, see ya sign, I'll go elsewhere.  It won't destroy my hour, let alone my day, week or life.

It's burgers, ice cream and milk and groceries (not necessarily in that order.)
 No more, no less.

----------


## Roger S

> Dennis,
> I like jalapenos and hate bell peppers, but I would rather have an original "wit".  And if you don't know, "wit" means with Cheese Whiz.  y were.  I have a friend that worked at their IT over on N. E. 63rd and he really enjoyed it.  They (Braum's Headquarters) are my neighbors, only about five miles from my home.
> C. T.


CT, it's not a traditional cheesesteak but there is a new BBQ trailer (Kosmo's BBQ) setting up near SW 44th and Council and he is making an Okie Cheesesteak that is chopped brisket with Cheeze Whiz on it and it is a mighty tasty variation of the Philly.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Since apparently Braums is heading for bankruptcy, it is apparent the obvious turn around plan includes buildings a new 20 story super fresh market on Highway 9...but at May Ave (not South Norman) that includes multiple housing options but one their retail store in addition it will have Maglev service from the OKC HSR hub that connects the country and helps to bring people here for the 2024 Summer Olympics and also the 2026 Winter Games. Did I leave anything out?


 :Congrats: 

Awesomeness, dude. Awesomeness.

----------


## Prunepicker

> That is the saddest part of all.  The consumers have always desired their 
> products.  Now, the consumer(s) has several other options w/ better customer 
> service / better facilities / ...and clean.


But not a better product, though.  Braum's milk is tops and almost a dollar 
less per gallon.  The Braum's I go to are clean.  That's not been a problem 
that I've noticed.

----------


## SoonerDave

> But not a better product, though.  Braum's milk is tops and almost a dollar 
> less per gallon.  The Braum's I go to are clean.  That's not been a problem 
> that I've noticed.


Bingo - this is the dichotomy of experience folks here are talking about - some good, some not so good, and its that obvious inconsistency Braum's needs to address.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Prunepicker...Bullseye on the milk!

----------


## OKCRT

I go to the Braums around 39th & Tulsa quite often and it is always clean and always busy. This is one of their newer store I believe. I live north of there a bit and there are other stores closer but this one is always good so I make the little extra trip

Now as far as Philly Cheese steak. There is/was a place in Penn Sq mall that makes the best one I have had in OKC. Can't remember the name of the place but they do a good job and it's worth the trip if you are in the area. Someone on here can prob. give us the name. But it blows the Jersey Mikes cheese steak away IMO. I have tried to find a good cheese steak from the sub shops and it seems impossible to find anything that resembles a real Philly Cheese steak.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I go to the Braums around 39th & Tulsa quite often and it is always clean and always busy. This is one of their newer store I believe. I live north of there a bit and there are other stores closer but this one is always good so I make the little extra trip
> 
> Now as far as Philly Cheese steak. *There is/was a place in Penn Sq mall that makes the best one I have had in OKC.* Can't remember the name of the place but they do a good job and it's worth the trip if you are in the area. Someone on here can prob. give us the name. But it blows the Jersey Mikes cheese steak away IMO. I have tried to find a good cheese steak from the sub shops and it seems impossible to find anything that resembles a real Philly Cheese steak.


Perhaps Charley's Steakery? Very good philly IMO. Can't vouch for its relative "authenticity", but they do make a really good one - and they make each one to order.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Home | Charleys Grilled Subs

Just saw the menu...I am going tomorrow! Thanks, SoonerDave (I'll get ya one while I'm there).

----------


## gjl

> Only a bag? Last time I flew into Detroit my friends met me at the gate with a Crave Case..... Those are some dang good friends!


Last time I was driving home from Chicago I stopped at a WC in St Louis. The last one you pass on I44 before there are no more. I bought a couple of those cases and put them in an ice chest. When I got home about 8 hours later I froze most of them. They didn't keep very well frozen. I can put down about 6 in one setting if they are fresh but in my younger years I could easily put down a bag of 10. No cheese on them either. Many years ago while walking down the Boardwalk in Atlantic City not long after eating a nice dinner I spotted a WC right on the Boardwalk. Even though I had just eaten dinner I had to go in and get a couple sliders.

----------


## Easy180

> I go to the Braums around 39th & Tulsa quite often and it is always clean and always busy. This is one of their newer store I believe. I live north of there a bit and there are other stores closer but this one is always good so I make the little extra trip
> 
> Now as far as Philly Cheese steak. There is/was a place in Penn Sq mall that makes the best one I have had in OKC. Can't remember the name of the place but they do a good job and it's worth the trip if you are in the area. Someone on here can prob. give us the name. But it blows the Jersey Mikes cheese steak away IMO. I have tried to find a good cheese steak from the sub shops and it seems impossible to find anything that resembles a real Philly Cheese steak.


Can't say I have had any authentic philly's but the one with Cheese Whiz at Texadelphia is pretty darn tasty

----------


## Roger S

> Many years ago while walking down the Boardwalk in Atlantic City not long after eating a nice dinner I spotted a WC right on the Boardwalk. Even though I had just eaten dinner I had to go in and get a couple sliders.


HAHA... I have a similar story.... It was a Krystal's and not White Castle but on my first trip to Austin. We ate breakfast at Juan in a Million and I ate 1 1/2 Don Juan Tacos. We then made the 30 minute drive to Lockhart where I ate at Smitty's, Kreuz, and Black's BBQ in about a one hour time span. I ate 1/4 brisket and one ring of sausage at each. Needless to say I was miserable at this point and in the throes of full on meat sweats.

We decided to go see the Alamo and while driving through San Antonio my wife spotted a Krystal's. Somehow I manage to scarf down 6 Krystal's sliders on top of all that.

I didn't think Krystal's was quite as good but I'd settle for one here if we can't ever get a White Castle.

----------


## OKCRT

> Perhaps Charley's Steakery? Very good philly IMO. Can't vouch for its relative "authenticity", but they do make a really good one - and they make each one to order.


That's it. They make a pretty decent cheese steak,at least to my taste buds. They do make it right there in front of you. Worth the trip and think I will make it tomorrow now that I am craving one.

----------


## OKCRT

I need to check out Texadelphia. Can never have too many sources for a decent cheese steak.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

If Kirk Humphreys wanted to make a few more dollars, he'd invest in White Castles and Krystals and locate them right smack dab on his empty lots out here on Hefner and Council.

----------


## ctchandler

OK BBQ Eater Anonymous,
Thank you sir!  I will try to get over there.  Brisket is not traditional but I love good brisket so it should be good.
C. T.


> CT, it's not a traditional cheesesteak but there is a new BBQ trailer (Kosmo's BBQ) setting up near SW 44th and Council and he is making an Okie Cheesesteak that is chopped brisket with Cheeze Whiz on it and it is a mighty tasty variation of the Philly.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I was not making an excuse. I was making a point. 
> 
> Despite all of monkeesfan...errr... I mean OKvision's insistence that Braum's is about to go belly up. I am not seeing that their customer base has gotten any smaller despite the additional competition of DQ in the metro. And they are definitely not going away to Sonic/Freddie's/DQ in the masses that OKVision has repeatedly spouted in this thread.


Let me throw this out...  Why would DQ /  Steak & Shake / Freddy's be spending $10's of Millions, for just a few ( available ) customers?  ...do you think they built here just for the chance to have a few more stores, and if alll the Braums customers are so satisfied?  Do you really think Bill & Drew Braum are OK with them moving here?  

If you (the customers ) are so happy w/ Braum's, then why would they ( Steak N Shake / DQ / Freddy's) waste millions of dollars chasing so few of you?  They crunched the numbers, they did the surveys, and they are here today.   You may not agree with me, but the other corporations do.   ( and Bill & Drew know this too).  Braum's left the barn door open, by having so "unclean stores / slow staff & drive thrus / low customer satisfaction".

It will take a "NEW LOOK" to turn things around now.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Are there any other locations around town where Braum's and McDonald's are right next to each other like they are on Rockwell just off of Hefner?

----------


## bchris02

DQ is currently a novelty in the OKC metro area.  After its been open for a while and/or more locations arrive, it won't be as busy.  Anybody remember when Krispy Kreme opened on I-240 in 2002?

----------


## kevinpate

It's in Norman and not OKC, but B and McD do a right fair Walgreen/CVS imitation at the E Robinson / N Porter intersection here.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Are there any other locations around town where Braum's and McDonald's are 
> right next to each other like they are on Rockwell just off of Hefner?


W. Reno and N. Council Rd. and on W. Main St. and N. Cromwell in Yukon.

----------


## SoonerDave

> DQ is currently a novelty in the OKC metro area.  After its been open for a while and/or more locations arrive, it won't be as busy.  Anybody remember when Krispy Kreme opened on I-240 in 2002?


Yeah, there's certainly that concern, but KK was primarily a one-trick pony and fell in to financial problems not long after they opened here in OKC. I think there's enough "pent up" demand for DQ and their particular brand of goodies for them to be successful. Sure hope so  :Smile:

----------


## metro

> Let me throw this out...  Why would DQ /  Steak & Shake / Freddy's be spending $10's of Millions, for just a few ( available ) customers?  ...do you think they built here just for the chance to have a few more stores, and if alll the Braums customers are so satisfied?  Do you really think Bill & Drew Braum are OK with them moving here?  
> 
> If you (the customers ) are so happy w/ Braum's, then why would they ( Steak N Shake / DQ / Freddy's) waste millions of dollars chasing so few of you?  They crunched the numbers, they did the surveys, and they are here today.   You may not agree with me, but the other corporations do.   ( and Bill & Drew know this too).  Braum's left the barn door open, by having so "unclean stores / slow staff & drive thrus / low customer satisfaction".
> 
> It will take a "NEW LOOK" to turn things around now.


Yep, totally agree. I love Braum's food and their dairy, but they've neglected the core workings of the business for decades. It's sad how their restaurants are run and marketed. The best thing they could do would be to hire some current/former higher ups from Chick-Fil-A and turn their operation around to be friendly, clean and more profitable.

----------


## bchris02

> Yeah, there's certainly that concern, but KK was primarily a one-trick pony and fell in to financial problems not long after they opened here in OKC. I think there's enough "pent up" demand for DQ and their particular brand of goodies for them to be successful. Sure hope so


I am not saying they won't be successful.  I am just mentioning how that when Krispy Kreme opened it was so busy there were 2-3 hour waits because it was new.  After a few months, you could walk right in and get donuts.  The store lasted a decade before it closed.

----------


## gjl

> Let me throw this out...  Why would DQ /  Steak & Shake / Freddy's be spending $10's of Millions, for just a few ( available ) customers?  ...do you think they built here just for the chance to have a few more stores, and if alll the Braums customers are so satisfied?  Do you really think Bill & Drew Braum are OK with them moving here?  
> 
> If you (the customers ) are so happy w/ Braum's, then why would they ( Steak N Shake / DQ / Freddy's) waste millions of dollars chasing so few of you?  They crunched the numbers, they did the surveys, and they are here today.   You may not agree with me, but the other corporations do.   ( and Bill & Drew know this too).  Braum's left the barn door open, by having so "unclean stores / slow staff & drive thrus / low customer satisfaction".
> 
> It will take a "NEW LOOK" to turn things around now.


Hasn't the Steak N Shake in Edmond already closed? I've eaten at S N S twice and don't plan on ever going back.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Can't say I have had any authentic philly's but the one with Cheese Whiz at Texadelphia is pretty darn tasty


Texadelphia had a pretty odd history. The first one I visited, which was probably a decade or more ago, was the location in Norman and their cheesesteaks were absolutely outstanding. We made special trips to Norman just for Texadelphia and their steaks...then...somewhere along the way...they just weren't as good. The portions of meat got smaller, the prices went up, the flavor went down, and it wasn't worth the special trip anymore. 

We were semi-excited to hear that Texadelphia was going to open in Bricktown, but again, we visited a couple of times....and it just wasn't the same. Small servings, only marginally good flavor, too many "hipster" variations that really weren't cheesesteaks any more, and the prices were just outa sight. My son and I visited a couple of time, but the ol' simple cheesesteak goodness was lost, and we've both agreed there's no reason to make a special effort to return. 

And the original Norman location is gone. So I suspect we weren't the only ones who felt the same way.

----------


## ctchandler

Gjl,
Yes, the Edmond store is closed.
C. T.


> Hasn't the Steak N Shake in Edmond already closed? I've eaten at S N S twice and don't plan on ever going back.

----------


## okclee

> Yep, totally agree. I love Braum's food and their dairy, but they've neglected the core workings of the business for decades. It's sad how their restaurants are run and marketed. The best thing they could do would be to hire some current/former higher ups from Chick-Fil-A and turn their operation around to be friendly, clean and more profitable.


Allright, I'll bite. 
I too am a big fan of Braum's food and dairy, I probably go there once a week. I rarely have any problems with their service or the quality of various products. I will say that there has been a few times that I have emailed them about either a problem that I saw or a suggestion I had. Never once did I get a reply or even a generic type email response. They are a good company but they do seem to be stuck in the 80's with some of their operating techniques and marketing ideas. Just like any business their is always room to improve. 

On a side note: I have family members that live out of state, they live in major cities that have all the options mentioned above, and whenever they visit Okc one of their first stops is always Braum's.

----------


## jn1780

> Let me throw this out...  Why would DQ /  Steak & Shake / Freddy's be spending $10's of Millions, for just a few ( available ) customers?  ...do you think they built here just for the chance to have a few more stores, and if alll the Braums customers are so satisfied?  Do you really think Bill & Drew Braum are OK with them moving here?  
> 
> If you (the customers ) are so happy w/ Braum's, then why would they ( Steak N Shake / DQ / Freddy's) waste millions of dollars chasing so few of you?  They crunched the numbers, they did the surveys, and they are here today.   You may not agree with me, but the other corporations do.   ( and Bill & Drew know this too).  Braum's left the barn door open, by having so "unclean stores / slow staff & drive thrus / low customer satisfaction".
> 
> It will take a "NEW LOOK" to turn things around now.


Under your logic either Taco Bell, Taco Buneo, Taco Mayo, Taco Bell, and now Del Taco should have gone out of business by now.  They compete with each other, but they have their certain niches that they target.  In the case of Braums and Freddy's they have completely different styles of ice cream and one actually has a small market in their store.  Can't buy a gallon of ice cream or milk at Freddy's.  Braums is also vertically integrated meaning they actually own the farm where their products come from.  DQ is closer direct competitor to Braums than Freddy's is when it comes to the similarities in their products.  

Actually Braums probably is more worried about Walmart Neighborhood Markets than they are Freddy's.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Are there any other locations around town where Braum's and McDonald's are right next to each other like they are on Rockwell just off of Hefner?


On Mustang Road just south of I-40 and on Garth Brooks just north of I-40.

----------


## traxx

> I was not making an excuse. I was making a point. 
> 
> Despite all of monkeesfan...errr... I mean OKvision's insistence that Braum's is about to go belly up. I am not seeing that their customer base has gotten any smaller despite the additional competition of DQ in the metro. And they are definitely not going away to Sonic/Freddie's/DQ in the masses that OKVision has repeatedly spouted in this thread.


No, I didn't think you were making an excuse. It was more of just let Drew know a frequent Braum's customer pont of view. I like Braum's and don't want to see it go away. And I hate to see Braum's be the way it is because the fix isn't all that difficult; clean stores, efficient and friendly staff. And I know that I'm not the only customer that feels this way because whenever I talk to other people about Braum's they have the same gripes I do. Also, I don't believe that they're about to go belly up.

----------


## catch22

Went this evening and got a delicious shake. Just pointing that out.

----------


## rte66man

> Let me throw this out...  Why would DQ /  Steak & Shake / Freddy's be spending $10's of Millions, for just a few ( available ) customers?  ...do you think they built here just for the chance to have a few more stores, and if alll the Braums customers are so satisfied?  Do you really think Bill & Drew Braum are OK with them moving here?  
> 
> If you (the customers ) are so happy w/ Braum's, then why would they ( Steak N Shake / DQ / Freddy's) waste millions of dollars chasing so few of you?  They crunched the numbers, they did the surveys, and they are here today.   You may not agree with me, but the other corporations do.   ( and Bill & Drew know this too).  Braum's left the barn door open, by having so "unclean stores / slow staff & drive thrus / low customer satisfaction".
> 
> It will take a "NEW LOOK" to turn things around now.


Braum's is the ONLY major fast food operation who would dare run a 30 year old commercial and expect it to boost sales or even brand recognition.  Much as I like their product, I rarely eat there.  Just do shopping at the Fresh Market.

----------


## Prunepicker

> Went this evening and got a delicious shake. Just pointing that out.


I like their shakes!  Also, I like their malts.  Normally I don't care for a burger 
with mustard. However, there's something magical that happens when a 
chocolate shake or malt reacts to such a burger.  The rearrangement of the 
molecular structure is interchanged and the reciprocal is totally fab!

----------


## Prunepicker

> Braum's is the ONLY major fast food operation who would dare run a 30 year 
> old commercial...


Thank goodness I quit watching and listening commercials some 30 years ago.
I prefer to allow a business to win me and not an advert.

----------


## Easy180

> Went this evening and got a delicious shake. Just pointing that out.


With all of those other cooler concepts with deep pockets, great advertising, new menu items, playgrounds, fast service, clean dining areas and staff that actually care out there for you to choose?  Not sure I believe you.

----------


## jn1780

> Braum's is the ONLY major fast food operation who would dare run a 30 year old commercial and expect it to boost sales or even brand recognition.  Much as I like their product, I rarely eat there.  Just do shopping at the* Fresh Market*.


Braums without the Fresh Market is like Freddy's without their steak burgers.

----------


## catch22

> With all of those other cooler concepts with deep pockets, great advertising, new menu items, playgrounds, fast service, clean dining areas and staff that actually care out there for you to choose?  Not sure I believe you.


Those other concepts don't have a shake that compares to a Braums.

----------


## Easy180

> Those other concepts don't have a shake that compares to a Braums.


But their commercials are old...

----------


## catch22

I would say long term 10-15 years, they certainly have some strategic decisions that will need to be made. 

In the present day looking into the near future, they are positioned well enough. 

They have excellent brand awareness and loyalty in the markets they serve. They also have a population of consumers who appreciate the style of service. Older, enjoy a more laid back, traditional burger and shake. They like the small town feel of the included market. And they are local. So while they still appeal to younger people on their ice cream and shakes, they have a large demographic of people who also enjoy their grocery section.

Near term they are okay. That older population will be dying off within 10-15 years. That is when they will need to make some slight adjustments to their model to cater to the demographic that will be replacing them. I don't see a big issue for them. They will remain stable.

----------


## OKVision4U

> But their commercials are old...


The funny thing about Braum's having "old" commercials, is this...  If they were using them to be " Ole Fashioned & Nastalgic ", then that would be a solid marketing point.  But that is NOT who Braum's is, they do it because they are cheap.  And it is this principle that keeps theirs stores ( under-staffed / unclean / long lines w/ slow service ).  ..and they won't change.

----------


## trousers

> Are there any other locations around town where Braum's and McDonald's are right next to each other like they are on Rockwell just off of Hefner?


I-40 and Mustang Road.
Well, across the street from each other.

----------


## ctchandler

PP,
You are showing your age friend, how many people on this board know what a malt is?  Just the older ones I would guess.
C. T.


> I like their shakes!  Also, I like their malts.  Normally I don't care for a burger 
> with mustard. However, there's something magical that happens when a 
> chocolate shake or malt reacts to such a burger.  The rearrangement of the 
> molecular structure is interchanged and the reciprocal is totally fab!

----------


## Easy180

> PP,
> You are showing your age friend, how many people on this board know what a malt is?  Just the older ones I would guess.
> C. T.


41 and I always get malts instead of shakes  :Dance:

----------


## trousers

Malt all the way.

----------


## ctchandler

Malts for youngsters?  I'm impressed.
C. T.

----------


## ljbab728

I'm not much younger than you, ct and it's always a malt for me also.  Shakes are too bland.

----------


## Roger S

I prefer malts too.... How many of you drank malted milk as a kid?

----------


## traxx

> I prefer malts too.... How many of you drank malted milk as a kid?


I still drink Ovaltine.

----------


## warreng88

> I still drink Ovaltine.


Be sure to do that...

A Christmas Story reference...

----------


## kevinpate

> I still drink Ovaltine.


I do not always desecrate my milk, but when I do, I do so with Ovaltine.
Why be thirsty my friends.

----------


## Jim Kyle

As it happens I still have not one but two original Shirley Temple Ovaltine mini-pitchers, from the early 1930s. One of the two came from an antique shop; I'm the original owner of the other one...

----------


## Roger S

I don't think what we drank was Ovaltine. It was a different brand that came in a bottle with a red label and said Malted Milk on it. I preferred it to Nestle Quik as a kid.
*
EDIT:* I think it may have been Carnation brand Malted Milk.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I like malts.

----------


## OKCRT

> I like malts.


Malts are thin-shakes are thick

----------


## ctchandler

OKCRT,
I have to disagree, a malt is a milkshake that has malted milk powder added to it.  Maybe an ex soda jerk can confirm that.  I watched places make both at the same time (my wife preferred shakes, I liked malts), and the only difference was when the soda jerk put the container under the malt dispenser and pulled the handle (twice I think) to dispense the powdered malt.
C. T.


> Malts are thin-shakes are thick

----------


## Pete

This photo is from the Braum's Facebook page and has to be from about the mid-70's.

I remember this old format of store very well, where the equipment he is facing was all along the back wall (including the sundae toppings and milkshake machine), the ice cream was parallel on the the other side, and you can see the milk and dairy section in the back of the photo, which was always to the right as you walked in; a small seating area was at the other end along with the restrooms.

----------


## trousers

> Malts are thin-shakes are thick


I'm not sure where you are getting those malts...but I don't want one of those.  A proper malt requires a spoon, a straw should almost be worthless.

----------


## OKVision4U

> This photo is from the Braum's Facebook page and has to be from about the mid-70's.
> 
> I remember this old format of store very well, where the equipment he is facing was all along the back wall (including the sundae toppings and milkshake machine), the ice cream was parallel on the the other side, and you can see the milk and dairy section in the back of the photo, which was always to the right as you walked in; a small seating area was at the other end along with the restrooms.


Digg'n the pants & the collar on that shirt.

This photo (era) is not too far removed from their marketing of today.

----------


## OKCRT

> Digg'n the pants & the collar on that shirt.
> 
> This photo (era) is not too far removed from their marketing of today.


Well I got tired of getting malts because they were always thinner than the shakes so I went to strictly shakes. I haven't had a malt in prob 30+ years but that's what I remember about malts VS shakes. But I am no expert on the subject,that is for sure.

----------


## OKCRT

> I'm not sure where you are getting those malts...but I don't want one of those.  A proper malt requires a spoon, a straw should almost be worthless.


What you are describing sounds like what Wendys calls a Frostie. Do any of the fast food places still sell malts?

----------


## trousers

Braums

----------


## Roger S

DQ has malts also.... I had one this evening to further along the impending demise of Braum's.

----------


## ctchandler

OKCRT,
I think anything can be prepared wrong, but the recipe for malts and shakes and the preparation method is exactly the same.  I think you got burned with a bad malt and I understand, once I get burned, I'm not very forgiving but you should give it a try at another place.  As a matter of fact, waste a couple of bucks and order a vanilla shake and a vanilla malt (or your favorite flavor, chocolate et al) then see if there is any difference in the thickness.
C. T.


> Well I got tired of getting malts because they were always thinner than the shakes so I went to strictly shakes. I haven't had a malt in prob 30+ years but that's what I remember about malts VS shakes. But I am no expert on the subject,that is for sure.

----------


## gjl

A malt is just a shake with this powder added to it.

----------


## Roger S

> A malt is just a shake with this powder added to it.


Unless you just added it to milk like I did as a kid... Then it's really thin.  :Wink:

----------


## tomokc

Had such a bad experience in the drive-through at a Braum's last weekend that I have vowed never to return. I'm not an always/never kind of guy (although I swore off McDonald's for a year a long time ago), but this one tore the sheets for me. Never again. 

We were in the drive-through waiting for our order at the second window, two ahead of us in the penalty box, a huge line behind us, nobody moving except for an employee smoking a cigarette. Five minutes later there was no activity and no employee at the window, so I decided to walk inside and check. There was a large crowd standing around the counter waiting for their dine-in orders, and one employee by herself bagging food, which she took to the first car in the penalty box. That was it for us. 

Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever again.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> We were in the drive-through waiting for our order at the second window, two ahead of us in the penalty box, a huge line behind us, nobody moving except for an employee smoking a cigarette.


Just out of curiosity, where is that Braum's? I've never been to one that had more than one window for the drive-thru, and haven't seen a penalty box at any of them either -- although both features are common at many McDonald's sites (I think the two-window design is now standard for them)...

----------


## trousers

39th Penn has the two window setup.

----------


## macfoucin

I had a similar experience as tomokc at the Braums in Ardmore.   I guarantee you we waited in the drive thru line for 45 minutes,  we get to the window and I said something about the wait and the kid started crying.   I called corporate and complained and stayed away from Braums for a few months.  I've been to other drive thrus with no problems. ..just think they were shorthanded.

----------


## hoya

Braum's is notoriously slow, but I haven't had an experience that bad.  I don't think they run their stores very efficiently, there's always some kid back there who appears to be doing nothing.  But the Steak and Shake in MWC makes Braum's look like it's run by Speedy Gonzalez.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Just out of curiosity, where is that Braum's? I've never been to one that had more than one window for the drive-thru, and haven't seen a penalty box at any of them either -- although both features are common at many McDonald's sites (*I think the two-window design is now standard for them*)...


Oh yeah. Two-window plus penalty box has been SOP for McD's for a looong time now.

----------


## Roger S

> Just out of curiosity, where is that Braum's? I've never been to one that had more than one window for the drive-thru, and haven't seen a penalty box at any of them either -- although both features are common at many McDonald's sites (I think the two-window design is now standard for them)...


Both of the Braum's in Moore have two windows, The one near I-240 and Shields has two also..... The only ones I still go to that only have one window are the two in Ardmore.

----------


## traxx

I just don't understand why Braum's can't get it together. Other drive throughs restaurants can do it with out making you wait for 20 minutes. Why can't Braum's? When I've had long waits at Sonic, they've comped my meal. Braum's never offers that because making you wait forever is SOP. If they comped every meal of a person who waited an exorbitant amount of time, they'd go out of business.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I just don't understand why Braum's can't get it together. Other drive throughs restaurants can do it with out making you wait for 20 minutes. Why can't Braum's?* When I've had long waits at Sonic, they've comped my meal.* Braum's never offers that because making you wait forever is SOP. If they comped every meal of a person who waited an exorbitant amount of time, they'd go out of business.


Sonic wouldn't even offer me a free drink a while back while my family waited 30 MEASURED MINUTES for an order to come out. THIRTY. Called their corporate office and they couldn't care less. That particular sonic has been on my only-if-absolutely-necessary list since that time.

The new McD's on SW 104th and May is setting Guinness Records for McSlowness. We don't even like to go there anymore - just head up to 89th and Penn. Yeah, it's _that_ slow.

----------


## tomokc

> Just out of curiosity, where is that Braum's? I've never been to one that had more than one window for the drive-thru, and haven't seen a penalty box at any of them either -- although both features are common at many McDonald's sites (I think the two-window design is now standard for them)...


Jim, it was in Muskogee at 701 S. 32nd (Hwy 64/69). 

Never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever again!

----------


## OKCDrummer77

I'm not the most frequent drive-thru user, so this may be a silly question, but what is a "penalty box" in this context?

----------


## Martin

> I'm not the most frequent drive-thru user, so this may be a silly question, but what is a "penalty box" in this context?


if a drive-thru customer's order will take a long time to complete, some restaurants will direct them to a designated waiting area instead of holding up all of the other customers. -M

----------


## kevinpate

> if a drive-thru customer's order will take a long time to complete, some restaurants will direct them to a designated waiting area instead of holding up all of the other customers. -M


Also known as the color coded trouble makers hidey hole.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> I prefer malts too.... How many of you drank malted milk as a kid?


Husband likes malts but they taste nasty, to me.

----------


## PennyQuilts

> I had a similar experience as tomokc at the Braums in Ardmore.   I guarantee you we waited in the drive thru line for 45 minutes,  we get to the window and I said something about the wait and the kid started crying.   I called corporate and complained and stayed away from Braums for a few months.  I've been to other drive thrus with no problems. ..just think they were shorthanded.


My folks lived out by the NE 63/Bryant Braums and we'd swing by with the kids to get a shake for their Grandma when we'd visit. Their drive through Lane was a trap you couldn't escape from and they were super, super slow.  Mom loved those shakes but what a pain.

----------


## OKVision4U

> My folks lived out by the NE 63/Bryant Braums and we'd swing by with the kids to get a shake for their Grandma when we'd visit. *Their drive through Lane was a trap you couldn't escape from* and they were super, super slow.  *Mom loved those shakes but what a pain*.


Your statement was "spot-on".  Their products are good, but not worth the pain to go through it.

Someone stated previously that the "parking lots are full and they always have a FULL line at the drive thru".  You are correct, they get you in there and you can't get out!

----------


## venture

Those of us here in S Norman are just lucky I guess. Lindsey St location is rarely backed up even though business is very steady. Most likely there needs to be some evaluation of the management at the locations that are under performing. I'm still not going to slam an entire chain based on isolated locations. The BK on 12th and Alameda here in Norman had is waiting 40 minutes for food at one point. Everything got comped. Taco Bell on Lindsey and 12th always seems to screw orders up. With both of those examples I can still find another location that I've had quality service from. Fix the problems but the constant moaning of people that aren't actually reaching out to the company to get the issues addressed doesn't really solve anything.

----------


## Easy180

Lines are slower because everyone and their dog gets shakes with their meals.  If you have been through the inside ice cream line you see there is a little bit to making the shake. Guess they could switch to pre-made shakes to hurry up the line but I'm pretty sure that would put them out of business.

----------


## Garin

Easy beat me to it....it's the shakes that slows everything down, it hand dipped not soft serve.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Lines are slower because everyone and their dog gets shakes with their meals.  If you have been through the inside ice cream line you see there is a little bit to making the shake. Guess they could switch to pre-made shakes to hurry up the line but I'm pretty sure that would put them out of business.


Hey Easy, but this has happened to me when I go inside the store, ..walk up to the counter, ...try to make eye contact w/ the 12 year old behind the counter, and order a Dbl dip of Chocolate Almond?  Please tell me why he gets that "frozen look" when he looks back at the register?  ....and then tells me "sir, we are out of that flavor"? I ask, How long have you been out of Chocolate Almond? He tells me, "over a week."   I then I ask him, "did the truck not stop here this morning?"  "yes it did."  Did  it stop here yesterday? "yes it did."  I tell him, "it stops here every day doesn't it?"   He said, "yes sir".   What is on the truck when it makes deliveries?  ...he said "ice cream & milk".  (I give up).

----------


## Easy180

> Hey Easy, but this has happened to me when I go inside the store, ..walk up to the counter, ...try to make eye contact w/ the 12 year old behind the counter, and order a Dbl dip of Chocolate Almond?  Please tell me why he gets that "frozen look" when he looks back at the register?  ....and then tells me "sir, we are out of that flavor"? I ask, How long have you been out of Chocolate Almond? He tells me, "over a week."   I then I ask him, "did the truck not stop here this morning?"  "yes it did."  Did  it stop here yesterday? "yes it did."  I tell him, "it stops here every day doesn't it?"   He said, "yes sir".   What is on the truck when it makes deliveries?  ...he said "ice cream & milk".  (I give up).


Doesn't sound like you were talking to the employee in charge of placing inventory orders. Could be mismanagement, could be the flavor wasn't available at the plant or it could be they were in the process of discontinuing that flavor. 

Either way it doesn't do any good to grill a front line employee on their inventory.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Doesn't sound like you were talking to the employee in charge of placing inventory orders. Could be mismanagement, could be the flavor wasn't available at the plant or it could be they were in the process of discontinuing that flavor. 
> 
> Either way it doesn't do any good to grill a front line employee on their inventory.


Well, it doesn't sound like anyone was ordering anything.  Mismanagement, that is a "constant" not the exception.  The flavor is a staple of theirs, it's not one they have to "re-structure" the production line for a special run of Chocolate Almond (and it is in the 1 gal. in the freezer section, btw).  

Grilling the front-line employee?  ...I had great hopes for that flavor.  That wasn't "grilling", I was a customer asking about a product(s) availability.

FWIW, I know there is a large fleet of trucks that leave the plant each day with Ice Cream & Milk on them, ...they can't blame it on someone not "shipping" them the right one.  Only themselves to blame.  Their plant, their trucks traveling less than 30 miles, their ordering process.  

It is the norm....like you said Easy, Mismanagement.  I agree w/ you and so many others do so as well.

----------


## Easy180

> Well, it doesn't sound like anyone was ordering anything.  Mismanagement, that is a "constant" not the exception.  The flavor is a staple of theirs, it's not one they have to "re-structure" the production line for a special run of Chocolate Almond (and it is in the 1 gal. in the freezer section, btw).  
> 
> Grilling the front-line employee?  ...I had great hopes for that flavor.  That wasn't "grilling", I was a customer asking about a product(s) availability.
> 
> FWIW, I know there is a large fleet of trucks that leave the plant each day with Ice Cream & Milk on them, ...they can't blame it on someone not "shipping" them the right one.  Only themselves to blame.  Their plant, their trucks traveling less than 30 miles, their ordering process.  
> 
> It is the norm....like you said Easy, Mismanagement.  I agree w/ you and so many others do so as well.


Works for me. Get back with us if you encounter a situation where they run out of milk or burgers. Being out of one ice cream flavor isn't very damning

----------


## OKVision4U

> Works for me. Get back with us if you encounter a situation where they run out of milk or burgers. Being out of one ice cream flavor isn't very damning


Easy you may not be that aware of Braum's and what they offer.  They sell Ice Cream ( is made from MILK).  I was just giving you an example.

Braum's as an organization, has issues.  They are losing market-share to the others now.... Steak & Shake / Freddy's / Sonic / and now DQ.  I don't have to get that upset anymore, I have options now.

----------


## jn1780

> Easy you may not be that aware of Braum's and what they offer.  They sell Ice Cream ( is made from MILK).  I was just giving you an example.
> 
> Braum's as an organization, has issues.  They are losing market-share to the others now.... Steak & Shake / Freddy's / Sonic / and now DQ.  *I don't have to get that upset anymore, I have options now.*


Well, I'm glad your just now noticing Sonic and Freddy's since they have been here awhile now. Maybe you will be a happier person. I personally hope DQ isn't forced out of the OKC market again as I like their blizzards.

----------


## Easy180

> . I personally hope DQ isn't forced out of the OKC market again as I like their blizzards.


Wasn't that due to mismanagement? lol

----------


## OKVision4U

> Wasn't that due to mismanagement? lol


Yes it was.  And Braum's in not imune to the situation either.  Braum's corporate direction ( or lack there of ) is stagnant.  Their brand is still stuck in the 80's.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Easy you may not be that aware of Braum's and what they offer.  They sell Ice Cream ( is made from MILK).  I was just giving you an example.
> 
> *Braum's as an organization, has issues.  They are losing market-share to the others now....* Steak & Shake / Freddy's / Sonic / and now DQ.  I don't have to get that upset anymore, I have options now.


How much market share, OK? Would really like to see the numbers behind that. Drops in same-store sales, gross revenues, etc. Would really help paint the picture of where their problems are.

----------


## tomokc

> Yes it was.  And Braum's in not imune to the situation either.  Braum's corporate direction ( or lack there of ) is stagnant.  Their brand is still stuck in the 80's.


No, it WASN'T closed due to mismanagement. Dairy Queen was sold by founder Charlie Dunn to Daniel K. Borgen of Houston, TX for essentially no cash down. Borgen took control and immediately began stripping cash from the business. Some vendors weren't paid at all, while others (landlords & suppliers) weren't paid until they threatened to close the doors/cease deliveries of food products. Charlie Dunn sued Borgen to regain control, and on the day of the court hearing Borgen filed for bankruptcy, protecting him from creditors and Dunn while he continued siphoning cash. At the very end deliveries stopped, landlords organized to regain control of their buildings, payroll was missed, Borgen skipped town, and an elderly Dunn was left with essentially nothing to rebuild, or the money with which to do it. Borgen successfully exempted funds from creditors by putting them in educational trusts for his children. 

Daniel K. Borgen is responsible for Dairy Queen being absent from this market for so long.

----------


## SoonerDave

> No, it WASN'T closed due to mismanagement. Dairy Queen was sold by founder Charlie Dunn to Daniel K. Borgen of Houston, TX for essentially no cash down. Borgen took control and immediately began stripping cash from the business. Some vendors weren't paid at all, while others (landlords & suppliers) weren't paid until they threatened to close the doors/cease deliveries of food products. Charlie Dunn sued Borgen to regain control, and on the day of the court hearing Borgen filed for bankruptcy, protecting him from creditors and Dunn while he continued siphoning cash. At the very end deliveries stopped, landlords organized to regain control of their buildings, payroll was missed, Borgen skipped town, and an elderly Dunn was left with essentially nothing to rebuild, or the money with which to do it. Borgen successfully exempted funds from creditors by putting them in educational trusts for his children. 
> 
> Daniel K. Borgen is responsible for Dairy Queen being absent from this market for so long.


Tremendous information. Amazing how facts enhance a thread. Thanks for this! Never fully knew the story behind the loss of all those great Dunn's DQ locations from  years ago.

----------


## tomokc

> Tremendous information. Amazing how facts enhance a thread. Thanks for this! Never fully knew the story behind the loss of all those great Dunn's DQ locations from  years ago.


I knew Charlie Dunn and did business with him. Nearing the end of his life he put the company up for sale, priced it too high and nobody made an offer. A young Daniel K. Borgen came along with lots of charm and no money, offering to pay full price if Dunn would finance the purchase. Dunn accepted and signed over control of his company. I headed one of the creditor committees, attended all of the court hearings, and even met with employees who were locked out and not paid on the last day.

----------


## OKVision4U

> No, it WASN'T closed due to mismanagement. Dairy Queen was sold by founder Charlie Dunn to Daniel K. Borgen of Houston, TX for essentially no cash down. Borgen took control and immediately began stripping cash from the business. Some vendors weren't paid at all, while others (landlords & suppliers) weren't paid until they threatened to close the doors/cease deliveries of food products. Charlie Dunn sued Borgen to regain control, and on the day of the court hearing Borgen filed for bankruptcy, protecting him from creditors and Dunn while he continued siphoning cash. At the very end deliveries stopped, landlords organized to regain control of their buildings, payroll was missed, Borgen skipped town, and an elderly Dunn was left with essentially nothing to rebuild, or the money with which to do it. Borgen successfully exempted funds from creditors by putting them in educational trusts for his children. 
> 
> Daniel K. Borgen is responsible for Dairy Queen being absent from this market for so long.


Yes, this is the "mis-management" I was referring to.  When the C-level Management Team / Owners begin this process, it is tough to right-the-ship.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Tremendous information. Amazing how facts enhance a thread. Thanks for this! *Never fully knew the story behind the loss of all those great Dunn's DQ locations from  years ago*.


Hey SD, it looks like you are a fan of DQ yourself.  You will be happy to know, that DQ will continue to pour into this market and "eat away" that market-share called "Customer Base".   ... one Blizzard at a time.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Hey SD, it looks like you are a fan of DQ yourself.  You will be happy to know, that DQ will continue to pour into this market and "eat away" that market-share called "Customer Base".   ... one Blizzard at a time.


Maybe, maybe not, since DQ doesn't sell milk, conventional dairy, or other groceries the way Braum's does. 

And I'm still really interested in those hard numbers on Braum's loss of market share. Really interested to see those - please post ASAP.

----------


## Easy180

> Hey SD, it looks like you are a fan of DQ yourself.  You will be happy to know, that DQ will continue to pour into this market and "eat away" that market-share called "Customer Base".   ... one Blizzard at a time.


How has Dairy Queen changed since the 80's?  Since you are dogging on Braum's I am interested in all of the changes DQ has made over the years  I know they used to serve burgers and ice cream back in the day. Do they still serve the same food?  Ever run out of Heath bars for their blizzards? lol

----------


## OKVision4U

DQ has brought a "fresh"  Brand into Moore, OK and it is dominating that area.

Braum's is a local corporation w/ local employees ( from the farm / the plant / the stores / corporate office) and there is not a single reason it should be where it is today.  A company that is close to ( Going out of Business ) with a product offering that is so good.  

Braum's should be relevant, and they're not.  I hope they change, and dominate this region.  If they don't, then they only have themselves to blame.

----------


## SoonerDave

> DQ has brought a "fresh"  Brand into Moore, OK and it is dominating that area.
> 
> Braum's is a local corporation w/ local employees ( from the farm / the plant / the stores / corporate office) and there is not a single reason it should be where it is today.  A company that is close to ( Going out of Business ) with a product offering that is so good.  
> 
> Braum's should be relevant, and they're not.  I hope they change, and dominate this region.  If they don't, then they only have themselves to blame.


Still looking for that hard loss-of-market-share data, Vis. Really would like to see that so the rest of us can see just how near death's door Braum's is.

----------


## Easy180

> DQ has brought a "fresh"  Brand into Moore, OK and it is dominating that area.
> 
> Braum's is a local corporation w/ local employees ( from the farm / the plant / the stores / corporate office) and there is not a single reason it should be where it is today.  A company that is close to ( Going out of Business ) with a product offering that is so good.  
> 
> Braum's should be relevant, and they're not.  I hope they change, and dominate this region.  If they don't, then they only have themselves to blame.


That's it?  That's pretty powerful stuff there. Braum's has beefed up their grocery to go along with their ice cream and dairy. DQ adds "fresh" to their marketing scheme and voila clear winner lol

----------


## LakeEffect

> Still looking for that hard loss-of-market-share data, Vis. Really would like to see that so the rest of us can see just how near death's door Braum's is.


Me too.

The statement "Braum's should be relevant, and they're not" may ring true, but your remaining statements do not.

----------


## kevinpate

The B that one poster sees as irrelevant and losing market share is a company I see opening new outlets to replace older tired ones, and with no obvious customer shortages.  their biggest issue is many locations are slow service, and yet folks come, and come, and come, for the milk, for the ice cream, for the market items and yes, even the burgers.

Though they may be slow, a Braum's burger is often one of the best burgers in town. No, it won't be as fast as a McD, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why that would be a bad thing.  It will be as fast as a Chili's, and it will in my opinion be superior in taste. Not a knock on Chili's, but a nod to B's.

The only truly fast B's I've ever experienced have been in Perry, OK and from time to time the B's on W Robinson in Robinson Crossing.  And yet, if I want a burger, I'll often choose the slower B's at Porter/Robinson, one of their older stores.

Me and B's ... we ain't fast, we ain't real purty, and we are kinda set in our ways, but somehow we  still works, and for more than enough people to make it worthwhile.

----------


## SoonerDave

> The B that one poster sees as irrelevant and losing market share is a company I see opening new outlets to replace older tired ones, and with no obvious customer shortages.  their biggest issue is many locations are slow service, and yet folks come, and come, and come, for the milk, for the ice cream, for the market items and yes, even the burgers.
> 
> *Though they may be slow, a Braum's burger is often one of the best burgers in town.* No, it won't be as fast as a McD, but for the life of me, I can't figure out why that would be a bad thing.  It will be as fast as a Chili's, and it will in my opinion be superior in taste. Not a knock on Chili's, but a nod to B's.
> 
> The only truly fast B's I've ever experienced have been in Perry, OK and from time to time the B's on W Robinson in Robinson Crossing.  And yet, if I want a burger, I'll often choose the slower B's at Porter/Robinson, one of their older stores.
> 
> Me and B's ... we ain't fast, we ain't real purty, and we are kinda set in our ways, but somehow we  still works, and for more than enough people to make it worthwhile.


ALthough they've been a bit "persona non grata" on my diet as of late, Braums throws together one of the best cotton' pickin' bacon cheeseburgers _anywhere._ Omigosh. 

Just.
The.
Thought.

----------


## kevinpate

Any diet that would discourage meat, dairy, grain and (for some, not me) vegetables, well, that's a diet that needs to be reexamined.
of course, since one of my fav oh, hang it, let's eat meat meals is an off menu triple with extra bacon, warshed down with an oversize strawberry shake, I'm not one to use diet and Braum's in the same sentence.

----------


## OKVision4U

> That's it?  That's pretty powerful stuff there. Braum's has beefed up their grocery to go along with their ice cream and dairy. *DQ adds "fresh" to their marketing scheme and voila clear winner* lol


Yes, it IS that easy to capture more "customers" in Oklahoma now.  The bar is not that high.  Braum's is still stuck in the 80's and the service is, well......s    l    o     w    .

----------


## OKVision4U

> Still looking for that hard loss-of-market-share data, Vis. Really would like to see that so the rest of us can see just how near death's door Braum's is.


SD, here ya go.... This is the hard loss-of-market-share data you do not want to see.

Dairy Queen grand opening in Moore

SD, in business you can gather "market feedback" in many different way, but this one is a great "Eye Test".   Just look at the lines of Thirsty Customers waiting for that "Blizzard" in the middle of Winter Time!

----------


## Easy180

> SD, here ya go.... This is the hard loss-of-market-share data you do not want to see.
> 
> Dairy Queen grand opening in Moore
> 
> SD, in business you can gather "market feedback" in many different way, but this one is a great "Eye Test".   Just look at the lines of Thirsty Customers waiting for that "Blizzard" in the middle of Winter Time!


I also remember the lines for Krispy Kreme on I-240

The DQ madness will die down and both companies will be successful in Moore

----------


## Roger S

> SD, here ya go.... This is the hard loss-of-market-share data you do not want to see.
> 
> Dairy Queen grand opening in Moore
> 
> SD, in business you can gather "market feedback" in many different way, but this one is a great "Eye Test".   Just look at the lines of Thirsty Customers waiting for that "Blizzard" in the middle of Winter Time!


Hate to break it to you but those lines have diminished now that the newness has worn off. 

Last time I was at that DQ it had about the same number of cars in the drive-thru and in the parking lot that Braum's had right across the interstate when I drove back home.

I know you believe those Braum's customers were being held against their will by some 80's style gestapo marketing plan but by your "eye test" that Braum's is still handling the same volume as before DQ setup shop.

----------


## trousers

I've asked a similar question before in another thread...is it possible to stalk a food chain?
Why do I get the image of someone hiding in the bushes next to a Braums drive-through?

----------


## Easy180

Most of the folks waiting in the 30 car lines when DQ first opened were only there to check in on FaceBook. Once they actually ate the food I'm sure they weren't willing to wait in lines with more than 3 cars going forward.

----------


## OKVision4U

> That's it?  That's pretty powerful stuff there. *Braum's has beefed up their grocery to go along with their ice cream and dairy*. DQ adds "fresh" to their marketing scheme and voila clear winner lol


That's right, I forgot.  ...as a customer, you never want them to "forget".  

I will say it again, they are great products that the customers forget about.   

Braum's is not relevant today, and if they don't change soon, it will be too late for any "comeback".

----------


## warreng88

> Most of the folks waiting in the 30 car lines when DQ first opened were only there to check in on FaceBook. Once they actually ate the food I'm sure they weren't willing to wait in lines with more than 3 cars going forward.


Didn't they also get free food for a year or something if they were one of the first 100 people? Kind of like Chick-Fil-A?

----------


## OKVision4U

> I've asked a similar question before in another thread...is it possible to stalk a food chain?
> Why do I get the image of someone hiding in the bushes next to a Braums drive-through?


You know Trousers, if Braum's was an "out of state" corporation, I would not give it another thought. ( there are hundreds places in OKC metro to grab a burger, so it is not about missing Braum's burger if / when they go out of business, or their ice cream. )

This is a local corporation that needs to "wake up".  They could be so much more, but they're not.  They could dominate, but they're not.  They could go away soon, if they keep doing the same thing and expecting a different result.  This is much bigger than a Burger / Ice Cream / and Drive-thrus.   This is about a local corporation ( jobs , jobs, jobs ) that may go away.  

...and Braum's has great products too.  So they have a chance to put things in-place that could "Shake" this region up if they chose to do so.  We will see if they do.




This is more

----------


## SoonerDave

> SD, here ya go.... This is the hard loss-of-market-share data you do not want to see.
> 
> Dairy Queen grand opening in Moore
> 
> SD, in business you can gather "market feedback" in many different way, but this one is a great "Eye Test".   Just look at the lines of Thirsty Customers waiting for that "Blizzard" in the middle of Winter Time!


Nice try, Vis, and I hate to break it to ya, but a news story about a DQ opening is _not_ the hard market share data I'm looking for. Moreover, you know that, but you post silliness like this and hope no one notices. But we do, and it just confirms (again) what the rest of us suspect - that you haven't a clue what you're talking about. 

On the basis of this, in your head, I'm sure all the small donut shops around OKC disappeared the day after the Krispy Kreme at I-240 and Western opened up and had a line of cars wrapped around the service road waiting for donuts. Now, just a few years later, Krispy Kreme is a distant memory, that building is now pushing hamburgers, and there are two small donut shops within maybe two miles of my house. 

You have stated, as a matter of _fact_, not _opinion,_ that Braum's is losing market share. I want the data that backs up that factual assertion, because I don't believe it. Hard data, such as I asked for previously - drops in same-store sales, drops in revenue, customer turnover rates, _something_ *real*. I don't want your _conjecture_ that _because_ DQ opened that _necessarily_ implies Braum's has lost _market share._ Those, as I'm sure you know but hope the rest of us will just ignore, are not at all the same thing. 

You are entitled to your opinion here just as are all of us, Vis, but when you come here spouting off that opinion as fact, and then get called out on it, you have a _great_ chance to prop yourself up by posting the data behind your argument. When the best you can do is post a news story about the opening of _one_ competing store, you've utterly failed. Sad part is you know it, you don't have the data to back your claims, so you keep coming on here and spouting your nonsense in the vain hopes that it will be believed merely for the constant repetition even in the absence of facts. 

So, again, Vis, please post your data. Post your hard data backing your claims that Braum's has lost market share. I really want to see it. If Braums is in trouble, _real_ trouble, I think we'd all be interested to see the source of your information, and have a nice discussion about it.

----------


## warreng88

> Nice try, Vis, and I hate to break it to ya, but a news story about a DQ opening is _not_ the hard market share data I'm looking for. Moreover, you know that, but you post silliness like this and hope no one notices. But we do, and it just confirms (again) what the rest of us suspect - that you haven't a clue what you're talking about. 
> 
> On the basis of this, in your head, I'm sure all the small donut shops around OKC disappeared the day after the Krispy Kreme at I-240 and Western opened up and had a line of cars wrapped around the service road waiting for donuts. Now, just a few years later, Krispy Kreme is a distant memory, that building is now pushing hamburgers, and there are two small donut shops within maybe two miles of my house. 
> 
> You have stated, as a matter of _fact_, not _opinion,_ that Braum's is losing market share. I want the data that backs up that factual assertion, because I don't believe it. Hard data, such as I asked for previously - drops in same-store sales, drops in revenue, customer turnover rates, _something_ *real*. I don't want your _conjecture_ that _because_ DQ opened that _necessarily_ implies Braum's has lost _market share._ Those, as I'm sure you know but hope the rest of us will just ignore, are not at all the same thing. 
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion here just as are all of us, Vis, but when you come here spouting off that opinion as fact, and then get called out on it, you have a _great_ chance to prop yourself up by posting the data behind your argument. When the best you can do is post a news story about the opening of _one_ competing store, you've utterly failed. Sad part is you know it, you don't have the data to back your claims, so you keep coming on here and spouting your nonsense in the vain hopes that it will be believed merely for the constant repetition even in the absence of facts. 
> 
> So, again, Vis, please post your data. Post your hard data backing your claims that Braum's has lost market share. I really want to see it. If Braums is in trouble, _real_ trouble, I think we'd all be interested to see the source of your information, and have a nice discussion about it.


 :Bow: 

 :Congrats:

----------


## OKVision4U

> Nice try, Vis, and I hate to break it to ya, but a news story about a DQ opening is _not_ the hard market share data I'm looking for. Moreover, you know that, but you post silliness like this and hope no one notices. But we do, and it just confirms (again) what the rest of us suspect - that you haven't a clue what you're talking about. 
> 
> On the basis of this, in your head, I'm sure all the small donut shops around OKC disappeared the day after the Krispy Kreme at I-240 and Western opened up and had a line of cars wrapped around the service road waiting for donuts. Now, just a few years later, Krispy Kreme is a distant memory, that building is now pushing hamburgers, and there are two small donut shops within maybe two miles of my house. 
> 
> You have stated, as a matter of _fact_, not _opinion,_ that Braum's is losing market share. I want the data that backs up that factual assertion, because I don't believe it. Hard data, such as I asked for previously - drops in same-store sales, drops in revenue, customer turnover rates, _something_ *real*. I don't want your _conjecture_ that _because_ DQ opened that _necessarily_ implies Braum's has lost _market share._ Those, as I'm sure you know but hope the rest of us will just ignore, are not at all the same thing. 
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion here just as are all of us, Vis, but when you come here spouting off that opinion as fact, and then get called out on it, you have a _great_ chance to prop yourself up by posting the data behind your argument. When the best you can do is post a news story about the opening of _one_ competing store, you've utterly failed. Sad part is you know it, you don't have the data to back your claims, so you keep coming on here and spouting your nonsense in the vain hopes that it will be believed merely for the constant repetition even in the absence of facts. 
> 
> So, again, Vis, please post your data. Post your hard data backing your claims that Braum's has lost market share. I really want to see it. If Braums is in trouble, _real_ trouble, I think we'd all be interested to see the source of your information, and *have a nice discussion about it*.


SD, by your new photo w/ a burger on it, it looks like this dicussion may be really close to home for you.  SD, this is a discussion only forum and you may not be able to afford my professional "Market Analysis" anyway.  So, just look at this how you want to.  

Braum's does not have to change anything and most likely won't.  SD, how is the Braum's brand looking today vs. 2000?  ....stronger / weaker?

Is Bill B. & Drew B. pleased to have Freddy's / Steak & Shake / and now DQ in their hometown market of OKC ?  They will be forced to do something they don't like to do, spend money.  We will see.

----------


## kevinpate

In my home, B is stronger now than a decade or more back. In the 90's and first half of the last decade, the majority of my burgers were consumed at a sit down pub. Close to the then work place, good eats, and a bit of plain old habit/groove/rut was in there as well. But slow or no, they tend to botch one's order at a far lower rate than the fast delivery chains, so B gets more of a nod now that I take more burgers at home than staying out.

----------


## David

So, speaking of Braums... Am I correct in thinking there was once a proposal for a store in Bricktown?

----------


## SoonerDave

> SD, by your new photo w/ a burger on it, it looks like this dicussion may be really close to home for you.  SD, this is a discussion only forum and you may not be able to afford my professional "Market Analysis" anyway.  So, just look at this how you want to.  
> 
> Braum's does not have to change anything and most likely won't.  SD, how is the Braum's brand looking today vs. 2000?  ....stronger / weaker?
> 
> Is Bill B. & Drew B. pleased to have Freddy's / Steak & Shake / and now DQ in their hometown market of OKC ?  They will be forced to do something they don't like to do, spend money.  We will see.


And as predictably as winter snow, when you can't post the data to support your argument, you turn to personal insults about how my avatar makes this issue close to my heart. 

You had a chance to post real data. 

You chose not to.

The more striking aspect of your response was how you excused yourself from that opportunity by saying this is a "discussion" forum - telegraphing the obvious implication that these "discussions" need not be burdened with anything like facts. Facts you don't have.

And every time you reply to this thread _without_ those facts, it's a reminder to everyone reading that given a choice between posting facts or tossing insults, you chose the latter. 

I said before, and I'll say it again. You haven't the slightest clue what you're talking about, despite being given specific and repeated opportunity to prove otherwise. And we need look no further than your own hollow posts to prove it.

----------


## Easy180

Be on the lookout for his next thread titled "WalMart should be concerned about the new Crest openings"

----------


## Dennis Heaton

I have a question. I have an "older" friend that just recently started working at Braum's. She asked me if I knew if employees working 5 hours a day are supposed to get a "break?" I suggested she ask her manager. I think she simply wants to know what the law says.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I have a question. I have an "older" friend that just recently started working at Braum's. She asked me if I knew if employees working 5 hours a day are supposed to get a "break?" I suggested she ask her manager. I think she simply wants to know what the law says.


SD, why don't you take this one....

----------


## Easy180

> I have a question. I have an "older" friend that just recently started working at Braum's. She asked me if I knew if employees working 5 hours a day are supposed to get a "break?" I suggested she ask her manager. I think she simply wants to know what the law says.


My understanding is breaks are only required for 16 and under.

----------


## warreng88

> I have a question. I have an "older" friend that just recently started working at Braum's. She asked me if I knew if employees working 5 hours a day are supposed to get a "break?" I suggested she ask her manager. I think she simply wants to know what the law says.


When I worked at Wal-Mart, if we worked a nine hour day (8-5), we got one hour for lunch and two 15 minute breaks. If we worked seven hours (4-11) we got a one hour lunch and one 15 minute break. If we worked five hours (6-11) we got a 30 minute lunch and a 15 minute break. Of course, that was 12 years ago. Not sure how much things have changed since then.

----------


## Martin

> Be on the lookout for his next thread titled "WalMart should be concerned about the new Crest openings"


i have pictures from opening day at the newest crest that i saw on some random sports website... the number of cars in the parking lot _proves_ that walmart is losing market share. you can't argue with that kind of in-depth market analysis.   -M

----------


## SoonerDave

> I have a question. I have an "older" friend that just recently started working at Braum's. She asked me if I knew if employees working 5 hours a day are supposed to get a "break?" I suggested she ask her manager. I think she simply wants to know what the law says.


Based on the following from the Department of Labor website:




> "The Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA) does not require employees be given meal or rest breaks."
> 
> http://www.dol.gov/compliance/topics...her-breaks.htm


It doesn't appear there's an obvious requirement for a break based on what you posted above. There may be Oklahoma law that applies, but any such exceptions are not among those listed by-state on the DOL website. Not sure otherwise.

----------


## kevinpate

> I have a question. I have an "older" friend that just recently started working at Braum's. She asked me if I knew if employees working 5 hours a day are supposed to get a "break?" I suggested she ask her manager. I think she simply wants to know what the law says.


Oklahoma is not one of the six or seven states that mandate paid rest breaks during the work day.  However, many employers do provide for rest breaks and meal breaks as a matter of their company policies.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

Thank you, SoonerDave. I'll give that bit of info to my friend.

----------


## OKVision4U

> And as predictably as winter snow, when you can't post the data to support your argument, you turn to personal insults about how my avatar makes this issue close to my heart. 
> 
> You had a chance to post real data. 
> 
> You chose not to.
> 
> The more striking aspect of your response was how you excused yourself from that opportunity by saying this is a "discussion" forum - telegraphing the obvious implication that these "discussions" need not be burdened with anything like facts. Facts you don't have.
> 
> And every time you reply to this thread _without_ those facts, it's a reminder to everyone reading that given a choice between posting facts or tossing insults, you chose the latter. 
> ...


SD, if you are correct, then Braum's is in a very strong position and can just "sit" on their existing revenues.  Their (regional only) locations w/ a very heavy cost structure ; Fully integrated, is a great position to be in, but ONLY if you can hold your existing marketshare.  If not, then it gets kinda heavy at the top and the weight at the bottom ( farm / plant / fleet ) gets heavy at the bottom and makes it more difficult to sell that milk / burger / shake.  

I hope I'm wrong and Braum's can duplicate this business model in the SE / NE  / West Coast / Upper Midwest too and be what Hobby Lobby has become.    ...but I don't think the Bill & Drew can equal what the Greens have accomplished.  I hope they do.  They may not know how, either way, we will see.

Again, this is a local corporation that I would love to see be ALL it can be.  I'm not seeing it yet.

----------


## gjl

> I have a question. I have an "older" friend that just recently started working at Braum's. She asked me if I knew if employees working 5 hours a day are supposed to get a "break?" I suggested she ask her manager. I think she simply wants to know what the law says.


I thought they rest between making each shake, hence the long lines at the drive thru.

----------


## venture

20 story tower in the middle of no where, in view of Olympic stadium, with maglev service featuring on board Braums locations. Is that the point we are at now in these ridiculous discussions? LOL

Braums is like anyone else. They have stores that do well, they have stores that do poorly. What can you do? Sure it would be awesome if they were all performing at a high level, but that just isn't realistic in many cases. My store does well and I enjoy going there. Same friendly people every week and it is always clean and service is good. 

But hey...that snow cone trailer will open up soon down the street from it and we know it'll run Braums out of the frozen treat market.

----------


## warreng88

> 20 story tower in the middle of no where, in view of Olympic stadium, with maglev service featuring on board Braums locations. Is that the point we are at now in these ridiculous discussions? LOL
> 
> Braums is like anyone else. They have stores that do well, they have stores that do poorly. What can you do? Sure it would be awesome if they were all performing at a high level, but that just isn't realistic in many cases. My store does well and I enjoy going there. Same friendly people every week and it is always clean and service is good. 
> 
> But hey...that snow cone trailer will open up soon down the street from it and we know it'll run Braums out of the frozen treat market.


I still don't know why people don't put him on ignore instead of getting into a debate they will never win. It has made my anxiety on this board so much lower than when I used to engage with him in the past. Although sometimes it is fun to see what ridiculous things he has come up with lately. I just don't respond to them...

----------


## OKVision4U

> 20 story tower in the middle of no where, in view of Olympic stadium, with maglev service featuring on board Braums locations. Is that the point we are at now in these ridiculous discussions? LOL
> 
> Braums is like anyone else. They have stores that do well, they have stores that do poorly. What can you do? Sure it would be awesome if they were all performing at a high level, but that just isn't realistic in many cases. My store does well and I enjoy going there. *Same friendly people every week* and it is always clean and service is good. 
> 
> But hey...that snow cone trailer will open up soon down the street from it and we know it'll run Braums out of the frozen treat market.


Hey Venture, how 'bout a weather report? ...an update on the flight schedule?

Yes, you see the same friendly customers there each week, their feet are stuck to the floor and they can't leave.  They are stuck in the drive-thru lines and can't leave.  Their cars ran out of gas while waiting for the 12 year old to make change on a $4.75 order w/ a $5.00 bill.

QT has the same HIGH level of customer service in their stores.  That is a mandate from corporate.  So, don't say it can't be done.  They are beating LOVES w/ every new location.

----------


## trousers

Braums needs lasers...they are very futuristic.  Maybe a robot like Johnny 5 to take your order.

----------


## warreng88

> Braums needs lasers...they are very futuristic.  Maybe a robot like Johnny 5 to take your order.


Yep and if they don't get lasers, they are going to lose laser market share to places like laser tag and the main event. The only way to stay relevant is to get lasers now. Otherwise, they will fall miserably into obscurity.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Based on the following from the Department of Labor website:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't appear there's an obvious requirement for a break based on what you posted above. There may be Oklahoma law that applies, but any such exceptions are not among those listed by-state on the DOL website. Not sure otherwise.


In the Braum's example, does the cook & the cashier get a break in an 5 hr period?  ...does ODOL ( Fed OSHA regulating agency for the state of Oklahoma ) have any "unique" standards that may apply?  ...heat stress? job description? work-related environment? Yes they do.

They are very detailed in the requirements of EMPLOYERS (not employees) that operate in the state of Oklahoma regarding the employees rights to a safe work environment.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

> But hey...that snow cone trailer will open up soon down the street from it and we know it'll run Braums out of the frozen treat market.


LOL!!! That is so true! There was one parked at the old Shell station parking lot this past summer...right next door to the Braum's on Rockwell and Hefner. I wish a Taco Truck or Gourmet Burger Truck would park there instead!

----------


## warreng88

FYI, I went to the Braum's drive-thru at 39th and Penn today for lunch at noon. From the time I placed my order and received my order (stopping at a seperate window to pay), I had to wait two minutes and ten seconds. Then the people had the audacity to get my order right and tell me to have a great day. Pffff, can't believe they are still in business.

----------


## SoonerDave

> FYI, I went to the Braum's drive-thru at 39th and Penn today for lunch at noon. From the time I placed my order and received my order (stopping at a seperate window to pay), I had to wait two minutes and ten seconds. Then the people had the audacity to get my order right and tell me to have a great day. Pffff, can't believe they are still in business.


Obviously corporate goons from both Steak & Shake **AND* DQ took armed control of the Braums you visited, shoved everyone into the fridge, and beat the manager with a "We're Taking Away Your Market Share" manual while cooking your order. Those clever fiends!

----------


## OKVision4U

I wonder how many more New Stores will be opened in the next couple of years in the OKC metro w/ Freddy's , Steak & Shake , DQ , etc.... ?  vs. Braum's New Stores in the metro ?  SD, you're the fact checker, how many does Braum's have scheduled for the metro?  ...new stores.   My guess is ZERO.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

OKVision4U...How about we get a "Wienerschnitzel" in OKC, preferably just down the block from where I live?!

----------


## OKVision4U

> So, speaking of Braums... Am I correct in thinking there was once a *proposal for a store in Bricktown*?


This is probably a little TOO forward thinking for Braum's.  ...and it would cost money, ...so, no.

This idea would be a great way to "Re-Introduce" the customers w/ a NEW Brand Concept Store & New Product Launches for their offering...but that's too much for Braum's to manage.

----------


## SoonerDave

> OKVision4U...How about we get a "Wienerschnitzel" in OKC, preferably just down the block from where I live?!


Well, far be it from me to trump Vis, but we've had them in OKC twice - and they failed both times. First iteration was back in the mid 70's, and they were around for a few years, then shut down. They re-emerged about ten or so years ago, built a handful of locations - one on SE 29th - but were gone in seemingly under six months/year.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Well, far be it from me to trump Vis, but we've had them in OKC twice - and they failed both times. First iteration was back in the mid 70's, and they were around for a few years, then shut down. They re-emerged about ten or so years ago, built a handful of locations - one on SE 29th - but were gone in seemingly under six months/year.


We are all just waiting on "IN-N-OUT" to cross the Red River now.  ...double double.

----------


## Easy180

> I wonder how many more New Stores will be opened in the next couple of years in the OKC metro w/ Freddy's , Steak & Shake , DQ , etc.... ?  vs. Braum's New Stores in the metro ?  SD, you're the fact checker, how many does Braum's have scheduled for the metro?  ...new stores.   My guess is ZERO.


They are already all over the metro so probably don't have many new builds in the works. Sure they will just continue with their remodeling approach. Since they have been around for decades while the others haven't your new stores argument is weak as well

----------


## OKVision4U

> I wonder how many more New Stores will be opened in the next couple of years in the OKC metro w/ Freddy's , Steak & Shake , DQ , etc.... ?  vs. Braum's New Stores in the metro ?  SD, you're the fact checker, how many does Braum's have scheduled for the metro?  ...new stores.   My guess is ZERO.


SD, how many new stores is scheduled to be built in the OKC metro w/ Braum's?  ...any?

----------


## OKVision4U

> They are already all over the metro so probably don't have many new builds in the works. *Sure they will just continue with their remodeling approach. Since they have been around for decades* while the others haven't your new stores argument is weak as well


Easy, you just described the "financial" well being of Braum's so well.  This is their S.O.P. w/ the band-aide approach.... or a coat of paint.  Cheap.

----------


## Easy180

> Easy, you just described the "financial" well being of Braum's so well.  This is their S.O.P. w/ the band-aide approach.... or a coat of paint.  Cheap.


So their approach should be to put two locations on each intersection?  Just trying to follow you here which is becoming difficult.

----------


## Dennis Heaton

> Well, far be it from me to trump Vis, but we've had them in OKC twice - and they failed both times. First iteration was back in the mid 70's, and they were around for a few years, then shut down. They re-emerged about ten or so years ago, built a handful of locations - one on SE 29th - but were gone in seemingly under six months/year.


Thanks SoonerDaave...I moved to OKC in 1999, so I guess I missed them. We had one right off the beach in Pacific Beach (San Diego) when I was in high school back in the 60's. Loved their dogs!!

----------


## OKVision4U

> So their approach should be to put two locations on each intersection?  Just trying to follow you here which is becoming difficult.


Easy, I will slow down for you....help ya keep up.  Braum's is NOT a national chain w/ 2,000 locations.  They don't have THAT kind of revenue.  Capital projects are not what they feel comfortable w/.

Thus, we won't see any NEW store locations for the OKC metro and (phase-out) any of the earlier locations.

----------


## warreng88

> So their approach should be to put two locations on each intersection?  Just trying to follow you here which is becoming difficult.


Please, please, please put him on ignore. I am begging you.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Please, please, please put him on ignore. I am begging you.


warreng, I forgot you were here.   You problably don't have any input of this subject either?  ...again.

----------


## warreng88

Can someone tell me if Novision addressed me? I have him on ignore and it is glorious...

----------


## OKVision4U

> Can someone tell me if Novision addressed me? I have him on ignore and it is glorious...


hey warren, do you think Braum's will add any new stores in the OKC metro in the next couple of years?

----------


## Roger S

> Can someone tell me if Novision addressed me? I have him on ignore and it is glorious...


He babbled something about you going out of business if you don't update your business model because you failed his "eye test".

----------


## Easy180

> Please, please, please put him on ignore. I am begging you.


Guess it's way past the point of letting this thread die. Moving on....

----------


## OKVision4U

> He babbled something about you going out of business if you don't update your business model because you failed his "eye test".


bbq, I can tell you have been "trying" to keep notes.  You are close.   ...but yes,

----------


## warreng88

> He babbled something about you going out of business if you don't update your business model because you failed his "eye test".


I have been to multiple restaurants that are dirty, the decor is outdated, the service is bad but the food is fantastic so it stays in business for years and years. It usually takes two out of the following three to make it in the restaurant industry: Great food for the price, Great service and great location. Braum's has good food (sometimes great) and good locations and good service. I have only a few times been to Braum's where I was disappointed in the service. So, with all that being said, I think Braum's will continue to update their current locations, adding more square footage for grocery and keeping their product the same. Their shakes are great, their ice cream is very good and I love their burgers and fries. That is all they are trying to sell. It is not a gormet restaurant where the place has to be modern with servers wearing flare.

----------


## Roger S

I think Visions "eye test" might be failing them..... Not one comment on all the market share Taco Mayo has lost since Taco Bell and Del Taco moved into the area..... TACO MAYO IS DOOMED!!!

How about Mazzio's??? Are they doomed now that Marco's has moved into the neighborhood?

----------


## OKVision4U

> I think Visions "eye test" might be failing them..... Not one comment on all the market share Taco Mayo has lost since Taco Bell and Del Taco moved into the area..... TACO MAYO IS DOOMED!!!
> 
> How about Mazzio's??? Are they doomed now that Marco's has moved into the neighborhood?


bbq, since you have a great interest in Taco Mayo market share, you can start a thread on that one.  Now you are getting it.  

Braum's issues are far greater than just losing a few customers, they are a fully integrated company ( all their eggs in the same bascket, literally) and the rely 100% on the customers in this 4 state area.  So, when several national chains enter your market, they do "eat into" that market-share in a very agressive way.  So, yes, Bill & Drew are very nervous.

----------


## Roger S

> bbq, since you have a great interest in Taco Mayo market share, you can start a thread on that one.  Now you are getting it.  
> 
> Braum's issues are far greater than just losing a few customers, they are a fully integrated company ( all their eggs in the same bascket, literally) and the rely 100% on the customers in this 4 state area.  So, when several national chains enter your market, they do "eat into" that market-share in a very agressive way.  So, yes, Bill & Drew are very nervous.


Well problem solved... You need to take into account that Braum's has locations in 5 states. Then maybe you can see the entire picture.

----------


## kevinpate

Vision, I'm uncertain if someone at a B's dropped a lime wedge in your strawberry shake, but dang if this rant of yours doesn't sound a wee bit personal in nature. 
It's a burger & malt shop, with a reasonably to downright fanatical following.  They'll be fine.

As an aside, my own lime dropper was a Sonic.  Didn't hurt the overall flavor, but was a bit of a surprise to find a 1/4 of a lime in there. Not sure how the spinner didn't shred it.

----------


## venture

Went to Braums last night. Clean store and they were packed. Only waited 5 minutes or so for food but it was all hot and fresh. Fries with just out and very tasty. Picked up some milk and ice cream at the little store section and we were in an out in 15 minutes. Granted much of that time was me pacing back and forth because I can't pick ice cream flavors to save my life.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Went to Braums last night. Clean store and they were packed. Only waited 5 minutes or so for food but it was all hot and fresh. Fries with just out and very tasty. Picked up some milk and ice cream at the little store section and we were in an out in 15 minutes. Granted much of that time was me pacing back and forth because I can't pick ice cream flavors to save my life.


You realize how hard this post makes it for a guy like me who is working to keep OFF the 70 lbs he's lost over the last three years to read this and not just TRIP over myself to get a Braum's Bacon Cheeseburger?!?!?

You, sir, are EEEEEVIL.  :Smile:

----------


## Roger S

> You realize how hard this post makes it for a guy like me who is working to keep OFF the 70 lbs he's lost over the last three years to read this and not just TRIP over myself to get a Braum's Bacon Cheeseburger?!?!?
> 
> You, sir, are EEEEEVIL.


I lost 109 lbs one year and everytime I would lose 10lbs my treat to myself was a Braum's low-carb ice cream cone..... So in 12 months I ate 11 cones... not a bad average.  :Wink:

----------


## SoonerDave

> I lost 109 lbs one year and everytime I would lose 10lbs my treat to myself was a Braum's low-carb ice cream cone..... So in 12 months I ate 11 cones... not a bad average.


Awesome. The key to any good diet in my book is to "treat" yourself to something special once in a while and just don't worry about it. Heck, if you can manage portion control and regulate your calorie intake the rest of the time, working in a treat every now and then doesn't necessarily have to be an arduous effort  :Smile:  Props to losing 106 lbs, BTW  :Smile:

----------


## Easy180

> I lost 109 lbs one year and everytime I would lose 10lbs my treat to myself was a Braum's low-carb ice cream cone..... So in 12 months I ate 11 cones... not a bad average.


Yeah yeah yeah. But more importantly what was your wait time for those cones?   :Smiley122: 

Huge props on the weight loss. That's my main focus right now to try to get my heartburn fiesta to end.

----------


## venture

> You realize how hard this post makes it for a guy like me who is working to keep OFF the 70 lbs he's lost over the last three years to read this and not just TRIP over myself to get a Braum's Bacon Cheeseburger?!?!?
> 
> You, sir, are EEEEEVIL.


Me??? Evil?????

----------


## hoya

> Any diet that would discourage meat, dairy, grain and (for some, not me) vegetables, well, that's a diet that needs to be reexamined.
> of course, since one of my fav oh, hang it, let's eat meat meals is an off menu triple with extra bacon, warshed down with an oversize strawberry shake, I'm not one to use diet and Braum's in the same sentence.


About once a week I'll get a Braum's double cheeseburger and add bacon.  Sometimes I'll get a chocolate malt to go with it (but usually a diet coke).  It's way more calories than I should eat, but damn it's good.

----------


## Roger S

> Awesome. The key to any good diet in my book is to "treat" yourself to something special once in a while and just don't worry about it. Heck, if you can manage portion control and regulate your calorie intake the rest of the time, working in a treat every now and then doesn't necessarily have to be an arduous effort  Props to losing 106 lbs, BTW


Portion control and walking/jogging 30 minutes a day was exactly how I did it. The doctor told me it was easier to cut 500 calories a day out of my diet than it was to exercise it off. I have to say it worked really well for me.

----------


## SoonerDave

> About once a week I'll get a Braum's double cheeseburger and add bacon.  Sometimes I'll get a chocolate malt to go with it (but usually a diet coke).  It's way more calories than I should eat, but damn it's good.


You're working with Venture on this "Torture SoonerDave" thing with all this baconcheeseburger talk, aren't you? 

Cruel, cruel human. CRUEL. 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## SoonerDave

> Portion control and walking/jogging 30 minutes a day was exactly how I did it. The doctor told me it was easier to cut 500 calories a day out of my diet than it was to exercise it off. I have to say it worked really well for me.


That's how I did it, too - cut back the calories and got my buttocks off the sofa and walked, walked, walked when I wasn't working in the yard a couple of summers back. I've kept it off two years now, and would actually like to lose another 10-15 or so this summer. Cut ten inches off my waistline, and I'm back in 36" jeans I haven't worn since 8th grade.

----------


## Roger S

> That's how I did it, too - cut back the calories and got my buttocks off the sofa and walked, walked, walked when I wasn't working in the yard a couple of summers back. I've kept it off two years now, and would actually like to lose another 10-15 or so this summer. Cut ten inches off my waistline, and I'm back in 36" jeans I haven't worn since 8th grade.


I gained some back when I re-married but I'm slowly wittling those pounds back off again. I managed to maintain through the winter months so once it warms up and I get outside. I should start losing again.

I'm a food addict and will binge eat even when I'm not hungry. Activity keeps me from doing that.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Vision, I'm uncertain if someone at a B's dropped a lime wedge in your strawberry shake, but dang if this rant of yours doesn't sound a wee bit personal in nature. 
> It's a burger & malt shop, with a reasonably to downright fanatical following.  They'll be fine.
> 
> As an aside, my own lime dropper was a Sonic.  Didn't hurt the overall flavor, but was a bit of a surprise to find a 1/4 of a lime in there. Not sure how the spinner didn't shred it.


I'm sure they will.  ....hello Blizzard!

----------


## boscorama

Breakfast: Braums. Not interested in trying DQ.

Lunch: Definitely DQ. Loved their footlongs, burgers were good, but only if the same as 30+ years ago. I want the same, not some "better" ****!

Dairy Treats: A toss up. Sometimes I want a B's single-dip Rocky Road cone. Sometimes I'm in the mood for a DQ dipped cone.

----------


## jn1780

> *Breakfast: Braums. Not interested in trying DQ.*
> 
> Lunch: Definitely DQ. Loved their footlongs, burgers were good, but only if the same as 30+ years ago. I want the same, not some "better" ****!
> 
> Dairy Treats: A toss up. Sometimes I want a B's single-dip Rocky Road cone. Sometimes I'm in the mood for a DQ dipped cone.


Speaking of Breakfast. Apparently Taco Bell is going to start selling breakfast March 27. Obviously another sign Braums is on the verge of bankruptcy.  

And they sell different flavors of Mountain Dew *under 32 degrees!!*.  Braums' market share is dangerously saturated. lol :P

----------


## SoonerDave

> Speaking of Breakfast. Apparently Taco Bell is going to start selling breakfast March 27. Obviously another sign Braums is on the verge of bankruptcy.  
> 
> And they sell different flavors of Mountain Dew *under 32 degrees!!*.  Braums' market share is dangerously saturated. lol :P


Taco Bell tried breakfast a couple of years ago, but didn't start selling it until 9AM - which raised the question, "why bother?" I hope they learned from that exhibition of marginal marketing judgment that an earlier time for breakfast _might_ be a better idea this time around...  :Smile:

----------


## warreng88

Man, they just cannot get their sh!t together:

OKLAHOMA CITY - A tanker truck spill Wednesday morning left many questions, and a popular local restaurant chain perhaps passing the buck.  

A semi-tractor trailer leaked a liquid sugar compound along at least 15 miles of Westbound I-44, before the driver figured out what was going on and called the OHP. A spokesperson for *Braum's* says the truck was on its way to the *Braum's* distribution center in Tuttle.  

Numerous vehicles that were traveling behind the tanker ran over that liquid sugar on the highway. One of them was Ryan Gay, who says he thought it was ice, and kept rolling through it for several miles, on his way to work.  

Gay says a few hours after he got to work, after the compound had dried all over his truck, it was quite a mess. News 9 went and checked his truck out, and yes, it is quite a mess. 

"How am I going to get it off without tearing off the paint?" He asked. 

The *Braum's* spokesperson says when the tanker truck got to the distribution center, *Braum's* refused to accept the remaining load of liquid sugar. Because of that, she says they don't know the name of the trucking company responsible.    

The OHP says because the driver pulled over on his own, and was not involved in an accident, he was not ticketed. OHP deferred questions about the name of the trucking company to *Braum's*.

OKC Man Says Sugar From Tanker Spill Is Stuck All Over His Car - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## David

Uhhh, maybe I'm missing something, but if I wanted to un-sugarcoat my car I would take it through a car-wash.

----------


## trousers

This is what finally does Braums in...SyrupGate.

----------


## SoonerDave

> This is what finally does Braums in...SyrupGate.


The driver was actually an Evil Corporate Planttm from DQ. The guy who opened the spigot was from Steak-n-Shake.

----------


## Roger S

> The driver was actually an Evil Corporate Planttm from DQ. The guy who opened the spigot was from Steak-n-Shake.


And I'm pretty sure the guy in the sugar coated truck was from Freddys...... It's a national chain conspiracy to take out our beloved locally owned chain!

----------


## trousers

It's actually a sign of Braums failure to use the most advanced, futuristic technology available.  Everyone knows DQ has their syrup delivered via teleporter.

----------


## Dubya61

> Sometimes I'm in the mood for a DQ dipped cone.


Have you ever tried a chocolate shell coated cone at Braums? and if the chocolate coating on the ice cream (or soft-serve frozen yogurt) isn't enough, you can get them to coat the interior of the cone, too!  Sometimes THAT's what I'm in the mood for.

----------


## OKVision4U

> And I'm pretty sure the guy in the sugar coated truck was from Freddys...... It's a national chain conspiracy to take out our beloved locally owned chain!


bbq, No it's called competition.  Most businesses "drive" themselves on profits vs. losses and less competition (is better).

----------


## Roger S

> bbq, No it's called competition.  Most businesses "drive" themselves on profits vs. losses and less competition (is better).


Yes we know.... Except for Braum's who is driving themselves into the ground based on hard and true data you don't seem to want to share with the rest of us.

By the way... My post you quoted was made using sarcasm.... Most of us have already sworn you off as a credible source of information in this thread but thanks for playing.

----------


## David

Just in this thread?

----------


## Roger S

> Just in this thread?


Ok.... That actually made me laugh!

----------


## OKVision4U

> Ok.... That actually made me laugh!


...it would not be nice if I posted ( data ) about a Private Company.  And the "few" of you in the sandbox here, well, let's just say that is typical for many small minded Okie "gitter done" crowd.  "Well, we dun it this way fer the last 30 years and I ain't gunna change now". 

Braums can ignore their large customer service issues and (HOPE) they can continue.  Hope doesn't make it change.  Braum's corporate would have to INVEST capital and they will NOT do that. They haven't for the past 30 years.

----------


## OKVision4U

What are Braum's plans for the OKC metro area stores?  ...any new locations?

----------


## jn1780

> ...*it would not be nice if I posted ( data ) about a Private Company.*  And the "few" of you in the sandbox here, well, let's just say that is typical for many small minded Okie "gitter done" crowd.  "Well, we dun it this way fer the last 30 years and I ain't gunna change now". 
> 
> Braums can ignore their large customer service issues and (HOPE) they can continue.  Hope doesn't make it change.  Braum's corporate would have to INVEST capital and they will NOT do that. They haven't for the past 30 years.


In other words you don't know.  You are crazy if you expect us to believe after several thread pages that you care about Braums feelings.

----------


## Roger S

> What are Braum's plans for the OKC metro area stores?  ...any new locations?


You are asking us? I thought you were the one with all the top secret Braum's information?

----------


## warreng88

OKC, Moore, Norman has 31 Braum's locations. I reached this number by googling Braum's and when the locations came up on Bing, I counted them page by page. Most, if not all of them, have been renovated in the past five years to include more grocery space and remodels of the outside. So, when someone says Braum's is not investing in their locations, they are either ignorant or they are mad that money is not being invested where they think it should be invested. By comparison, Sonic has 60 locations but some of them are franchised out. Freddy's has eight locations and they are all franchised out. There are only two Steak and Shake locations in the metro. I believe all Braum's locations are owned and run by the company (please correct me if I am wrong).

----------


## OKVision4U

> In other words you don't know.  You are crazy if you expect us to believe after several thread pages that you *care about Braums feelings*.


If I didn't care, I would just be the quite customer that leaves w/o saying anything.

It's not about Braum's "feelings", it's about YOU, the customer.  They should re-invest back into their stores so YOU can have a better dining experience.  But, Braum's is NOT that kind of company.

I have choices now.   ... hello Blizzard.  ...hello Steak & Shake ( their shakes are great!)  ...hello Freddy's ( a very cool place w/ kids!).

----------


## kevinpate

Honestly, you alternate between sounding like you're angling for a gig and whizzing and moaning because your shake was too thin or something.
I'd tink about calling all hat, no cattle on ya at this point, but I'm really not that convinced about the hat either.

----------


## jn1780

> If I didn't care, I would just be the quite customer that leaves w/o saying anything.
> 
> *It's not about Braum's "feelings", it's about YOU, the customer*.  They should re-invest back into their stores so YOU can have a better dining experience.  But, Braum's is NOT that kind of company.
> 
> I have choices now.   ... hello Blizzard.  ...hello Steak & Shake ( their shakes are great!)  ...hello Freddy's ( a very cool place w/ kids!).


No, I was referring to this statement you made.



> ...it would not be *nice* if I posted ( data ) about a Private Company


So your right its not about "feelings". So why don't you post the financial data or just admit its just your opinion based on what you as one customer sees.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Honestly, you alternate between sounding like you're angling for a gig and whizzing and moaning because your shake was too thin or something.
> I'd tink about calling all hat, no cattle on ya at this point, but I'm really not that convinced about the hat either.


KP, stay focused now, I know some of you have a tendancy to "drift during class".  It's not about me, it's about a local (moderate) size privately held corporation that has (279) stores in a 300 mile radius from the plant.  This format has been a very successful approach for the past 30 years "with out" competition.  Now that the big boys have moved in ( DQ ), what will Braum's do to keep their Profit Margins in place?   ( and YES, I agree that the "Fresh Market" for Braum's is a big plus for them, but you need foot-traffic to make that work.)  Braum's has many of their 279 stores in very poor (forgotten) locations.

Steak & Shake are here in force and doing well.  Freddy's is thriving and building NEW stores in HIGH traffic areas.  DQ is just getting started and they have the original "Blizzard".  So, what is the move for Braums?  ...do they expand out past their 300 mile radius?  ....do they build new stores in the OKC / Tulsa metros?   

This is a business strategy question that I place here, and Bill & Drew know this is their concern too.  I'm interested in seeing HOW they respond.  ...or if they respond at all.

----------


## kevinpate

I am focused.  B has had competition the entire time. You sound off as though they were the only burger or cone to be had and then boom, they got surprised and their hats handed to them.
Deflect all you want, but you continue to sound as though there is something real personal in this for you.

B seems to be doing fine from all outward appearances, with or without your approval of their business model.  I suspect they will continue to do so.  But keep grasping at straws. Maybe you'll find a yummy milkshake at the end of one.

----------


## venture

> I am focused.*  B has had competition the entire time.* You sound off as though they were the only burger or cone to be had and then boom, they got surprised and their hats handed to them.
> Deflect all you want, but you continue to sound as though there is something real personal in this for you.
> 
> B seems to be doing fine from all outward appearances, with or without your approval of their business model.  I suspect they will continue to do so.  But keep grasping at straws. Maybe you'll find a yummy milkshake at the end of one.


What? Braums and DQ have been competing for awhile now? Nah couldn't be.  :Smile: 

It's kinda funny...and sad at the same time...to keep reading these rantings. Yes ignore is great, but the entertainment value is also good for a morning laugh. So I had a spare 20 seconds and was like, if the "big boys" just moved in and are now competing with Braums - I wonder what the market looks like where Braums is located in other areas. So I did a quick map of Braums (left) locations versus DQ (right) locations...



Yup...Braums has zero experience competing with DQ. Oh no...what will they do!

----------


## OKVision4U

> I am focused.  B has had competition the entire time. You sound off as though they were the only burger or cone to be had and then boom, they got surprised and their hats handed to them.
> Deflect all you want, but you continue to sound as though there is something real personal in this for you.
> 
> B seems to be doing fine from all outward appearances, with or without your approval of their business model.  I suspect they will continue to do so.  *But keep grasping at straws. Maybe you'll find a yummy milkshake at the end of one*.


KP, now that's funny!  ...but your history / memory of the market place is far behind your wit.

When did Steak & Shake get here? ( recently in the past few years)  ...Freddy's? (recently, in the past few years)  ...DQ ( the paint is not even dry yet.)

----------


## Easy180

> KP, now that's funny!  ...but your history / memory of the market place is far behind your wit.
> 
> When did Steak & Shake get here? ( recently in the past few years)  ...Freddy's? (recently, in the past few years)  ...DQ ( the paint is not even dry yet.)


When did most restaurant chains get here?  Recently due to our Okie economy outperforming the national average

----------


## warreng88

The Freddy's on Penn has been there for over five years. I remember when it was built, I was working at a bank a mile away. I still went to the Braum's further south on May instead.

----------


## Roger S

> KP, now that's funny!  ...but your history / memory of the market place is far behind your wit.
> 
> When did Steak & Shake get here? ( recently in the past few years)


And Steak & Shake has already closed one of their locations..... I can't recall any Braum's locations being permanently closed recently.

----------


## trousers

> I'd tink about calling all hat, no cattle on ya at this point, but I'm really not that convinced about the hat either.


All hat, no cattle.  Very nice. I'm going to have to use that one.

----------


## OKVision4U

> What? Braums and DQ have been competing for awhile now? Nah couldn't be. 
> 
> It's kinda funny...and sad at the same time...to keep reading these rantings. Yes ignore is great, but the entertainment value is also good for a morning laugh. So I had a spare 20 seconds and was like, if the "big boys" just moved in and are now competing with Braums - I wonder what the market looks like where Braums is located in other areas. So I did a quick map of Braums (left) locations versus DQ (right) locations...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...Braums has zero experience competing with DQ. Oh no...what will they do!


Venture, we can always rely on your reports..... Weather / Flight Schedules, and now a map of locations.  

I see a map of a national chain DQ, that has some very deep pockets w/ a very large revenue base to operate from.   ( this is the chess vs. checkers conversation.)

...and don't forget Freddy's new locations.  ...and don't forget Steak & Shake new locations. Those (3) corporations must see something that you don't.  They would not spend the capital if the return was NOT available.  Don't overlook that.

----------


## OKVision4U

> When did most restaurant chains get here?  Recently due to our* Okie economy* outperforming the national average


Don't you mean our Oil & Gas economy?  ...it we take that out of the equation, it gets a little thin.

----------


## warreng88

You all should give up. You are not going to win this argument against person. You could have all the facts in the world and it wouldn't matter. You could have a study put out by a third party that says Braum's market share is increasing due to their increased grocery options and you would still be wrong in his eyes. Best just to move on and hope he doesn't follow.

----------


## Roger S

> You all should give up. You are not going to win this argument against person. You could have all the facts in the world and it wouldn't matter. You could have a study put out by a third party that says Braum's market share is increasing due to their increased grocery options and you would still be wrong in his eyes. Best just to move on and hope he doesn't follow.


Ehhh... Waving the red cape in front of the bull's face helps break up the monotony of the day.  :Wink:

----------


## OKVision4U

warreng, I did acknowledge the Fresh Market initiative they are running. see below.
KP, stay focused now, I know some of you have a tendancy to "drift during class". It's not about me, it's about a local (moderate) size privately held corporation that has (279) stores in a 300 mile radius from the plant. This format has been a very successful approach for the past 30 years "with out" competition. Now that the big boys have moved in ( DQ ), what will Braum's do to keep their Profit Margins in place? (* and YES, I agree that the "Fresh Market" for Braum's is a big plus for them, but you need foot-traffic to make that work.*) Braum's has many of their 279 stores in very poor (forgotten) locations.

Steak & Shake are here in force and doing well. Freddy's is thriving and building NEW stores in HIGH traffic areas. DQ is just getting started and they have the original "Blizzard". So, what is the move for Braums? ...do they expand out past their 300 mile radius? ....do they build new stores in the OKC / Tulsa metros? 

This is a business strategy question that I place here, and Bill & Drew know this is their concern too. I'm interested in seeing HOW they respond. ...or if they respond at all. 

Braum's is the "forgotten" brand though.  ...their locations are "weak" ( not in the NEW high-volume districts).  ...and if the truth were told, most of you would not even think of Braum's in a given week.  I'm the one that brought this to the front by starting this thread.  ...Braum's suffers from the relevance issue of consumers.  ( less, the seniors group )

----------


## Roger S

> Braum's is the "forgotten" brand though.  ...their locations are "weak" ( not in the NEW high-volume districts).


Is their any chance your name is Cher Horowitz?

----------


## OKVision4U

> Is their any chance your name is Cher Horowitz?


bbq eater, is your name Bubba?

----------


## SoonerDave

> You all should give up. You are not going to win this argument against person. You could have all the facts in the world and it wouldn't matter. You could have a study put out by a third party that says Braum's market share is increasing due to their increased grocery options and you would still be wrong in his eyes. Best just to move on and hope he doesn't follow.


Maybe we could start a decoy thread with some inflammatory title like "SECRET DQ PLANS TO KILL BRAUM'S UNVEILED!! DREW BRAUM TO JUMP OFF SUGAR CONE!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!" and get him to go over there, and then we all sneakily go somewhere else, start a thread with a boring title like "Plaid: Friend or Foe?" have a nice, _normal_ discussion there  :Smile:

----------


## OKVision4U

You can shoot at the messenger it you like, but that does not change the fact that Braum's has some BIG issues.   ....Bill & Drew know this and will have to address it (one way or the other).

Hello "Blizzard".

----------


## OKVision4U

> Maybe we could start a decoy thread with some inflammatory title like "SECRET DQ PLANS TO KILL BRAUM'S UNVEILED!! DREW BRAUM TO JUMP OFF SUGAR CONE!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!" and get him to go over there, and then we all sneakily go somewhere else, start a thread with a boring title like "Plaid: Friend or Foe?" have a nice, _normal_ discussion there


SD, You seem to be THE burger guy...Will Braum's build any new stores in the OKC / Tulsa metros in the next 2 years?   I'm thinking they won't.

----------


## venture

> Steak & Shake are here in force and doing well.

----------


## warreng88

For anyone curious as to facts, Steak and Shake have two OKC metro locations. One on I-40 and Air Depot near Tinker and the other one off I-40 and Rockwell in that shopping center. Not sure how that is "in force".

And keep in mind this is the same person who claimed that the implementation of the original MAPS was seamless...

----------


## Roger S

> For anyone curious as to facts, Steak and Shake have two OKC metro locations. One on I-40 and Air Depot near Tinker and the other one off I-40 and Rockwell in that shopping center. Not sure how that is "in force".


And they had one in Edmond that is now a Raising Cane's..... Nothing like closing a location within a couple of years of it opening to make a show of force. I haven't seen anything about any Braum's stores closing in Edmond.

----------


## venture

> For anyone curious as to facts, Steak and Shake have two OKC metro locations. One on I-40 and Air Depot near Tinker and the other one off I-40 and Rockwell in that shopping center. Not sure how that is "in force".


I'm still trying to figure that out. I think it is pretty evident someone is just here to be a distraction and has been for months now in multiple threads. Though it is pretty crazy just how fanatic someone can be. Looking over the posts the whole thing seems to come down to the BLIZZARD! Big deal. I've had it before, it's nothing special. I'd rather get something from Custard Factory (formerly Rustys) here in Norman that is 10x better. However, some people like DQ, some like Braums, and some like Sonic...no idea why on that one.  :Wink:   Is Braums going out of business because DQ is getting back into the metro area? No. No proof has been provided of that. What we do know is that Braums has been competing successfully in many locations in the region where DQ has a bigger foot print.

----------


## OKVision4U

> SD, You seem to be THE burger guy...Will Braum's build any new stores in the OKC / Tulsa metros in the next 2 years?   I'm thinking they won't.


....?????   any?  ....what are the projections for OKC metro?  I"m guessing ZERO.

SD, ??? Warreng ??? bbq ???? any new locations in OKC metro?  Venture, you're good w/ maps, and new Braum's locations in the next 2 years for OKC metro?

----------


## jn1780

> For anyone curious as to facts, Steak and Shake have two OKC metro locations. One on I-40 and Air Depot near Tinker and the other one off I-40 and Rockwell in that shopping center. Not sure how that is "in force".


And a third location closed a year or two ago.  It seems like Steak and Shake is the one having troubles getting market share. Probably has something to do with the fact that their concept is very similar to Freddy's which is more of a direct competitor than Braums is.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I'm still trying to figure that out. I think it is pretty evident *someone is just here to be a distraction* and has been for months now in multiple threads. Though it is pretty crazy just how fanatic someone can be. Looking over the posts the whole thing seems to come down to the BLIZZARD! Big deal. I've had it before, it's nothing special. I'd rather get something from Custard Factory (formerly Rustys) here in Norman that is 10x better. However, some people like DQ, some like Braums, and some like Sonic...no idea why on that one.   Is Braums going out of business because DQ is getting back into the metro area? No. No proof has been provided of that. What we do know is that Braums has been competing successfully in many locations in the region where DQ has a bigger foot print.


Venture, if my position is opposite of yours, then I feel VERY strong in my POV.  That let's me know that I am not in the "typical okie" way of doing business.  Doing the same thing over / over and expecting a different result.  

This is a Corporate Wake Up call for Braum's.  ...you may not have an understanding of what I'm saying, but that's ok.  ...enjoy your shake.

----------


## warreng88

> ....?????   any?  ....what are the projections for OKC metro?  I"m guessing ZERO.
> 
> SD, ??? Warreng ??? bbq ???? any new locations in OKC metro?  Venture, you're good w/ maps, and new Braum's locations in the next 2 years for OKC metro?


I did reply to your post and you chose to ignore it:

http://www.okctalk.com/businesses-em...tml#post753080

----------


## warreng88

One thing I think a certain poster is leaving out is that Braum's is noteworthy for its vertical integration in which all the food products sold at Braum's are processed or manufactured directly by the company. Braum's owns its own feed mill, dairy herd, processing plant, bakery, stores and delivery trucks. It's also the only major ice cream maker to still milk its own cows. As for Sonic, S&S, Freddy's and DQ, can they say the same? That is how they are making so much money and not changing what they are doing. Do me a favor and have a Braum's burger and shortly after have the same burger from one of the others. You can tell the difference in the meat, bread, vegetables, etc.

----------


## OKVision4U

no warreng, I have said many times, that their business model of integration is both an asset & liability.  It gets costly to have (the farms / the plants / distribution / fleet of trucks , etc ) that burden, it gets heavy.  

...and I have said their products are very good, but they are forgotten by the consumer.

----------


## kevinpate

You know the worst thing about B's locations?  The absolute worst?  It's that if you listen close from their parking lot, from almost every B location in existence today, you can hear the trains blare their horns in the distance. Oh, the trains, the trains, the trains.  They bring such pain to some and such joy to others.  

Can we please focus this energy on something important and finally, finally, have an honest discussions about the sounds of trains?

----------


## venture

> You know the worst thing about B's locations?  The absolute worst?  It's that if you listen close from their parking lot, from almost every B location in existence today, you can hear the trains blare their horns in the distance. Oh, the trains, the trains, the trains.  They bring such pain to some and such joy to others.  
> 
> Can we please focus this energy on something important and finally, finally, have an honest discussions about the sounds of trains?


Don't you freaking dare...we've had peace and quiet for like 6 months. Now we are going to get a 2014 edition of why trains still blow their horns. LOL

----------


## ctchandler

OKVision4U,
Please explain how Steak & Shake is here in force and doing well.  Two stores in the metro, one in Midwest City and the other in far West OKC on S. W. 3rd.  The Edmond store failed, so if that's "doing well", I'm at a loss for words.  And I don't know if there were others, but their web page shows two in the metro area.
C. T.


> Steak & Shake are here in force and doing well.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Don't you freaking dare...we've had peace and quiet for like 6 months. Now we are going to get a 2014 edition of why trains still blow their horns. LOL


Plaid is our friend.

----------


## ctchandler

OKVision4U,
Will the DQ stores be company stores, or as in the past, franchises?  If they are franchises, the corporate deep pockets have little meaning to a local mom and pop, or even a man like Charlie Dunn that owned many franchise stores years ago.  Their success depends on their own management philosophy and their ability to survive the financial ups and downs associated with the food store industry.
C. T.


> I see a map of a national chain DQ, that has some very deep pockets w/ a very large revenue base to operate from.   ( this is the chess vs. checkers conversation.)

----------


## warreng88

> no warreng, I have said many times, that their business model of integration is both an asset & liability.  It gets costly to have (the farms / the plants / distribution / fleet of trucks , etc ) that burden, it gets heavy.  
> 
> ...and I have said their products are very good, but they are forgotten by the consumer.


How do you know they are forgotten by the consumer? Where are the figures to support that claim?

----------


## Roger S

> How do you know they are forgotten by the consumer? Where are the figures to support that claim?


The leprechauns told them while they were riding a unicorn.

----------


## kevinpate

> The leprechauns told them while they were riding a unicorn.


ahhh, so that's what the kids call it these days.
 :Smile:

----------


## warreng88

So, since Vis seems so convinced that all Braum's are terrible and need to be updated, I decided to get the best proof I could. Urbanspoon...

Braum's has 52 stores in the metro and on urbanspoon got an average of 82% approval rating. The low was 66, the high was 100

In comparison, Sonic has 79 stores in the metro and on urbanspoon got an average of 50% approval rating. The low was 0 (a few of those) and the high was 100.

Dairy Queen is Moore has a 50% approval rating with 26 votes.

Freddy's has eight stores and an 85.88% approval rating. They are doing quite well and I wish them the best, just not my taste.

Steak N' Shake has two stores with a 62% approval rating.

----------


## venture

> So, since Vis seems so convinced that all Braum's are terrible and need to be updated, I decided to get the best proof I could. Urbanspoon...
> 
> Braum's has 52 stores in the metro and on urbanspoon got an average of 82% approval rating. The low was 66, the high was 100
> 
> In comparison, Sonic has 79 stores in the metro and on urbanspoon got an average of 50% approval rating. The low was 0 (a few of those) and the high was 100.
> 
> Dairy Queen is Moore has a 50% approval rating with 26 votes.
> 
> Freddy's has eight stores and an 85.88% approval rating. They are doing quite well and I wish them the best, just not my taste.
> ...


How dare you actually bring measurable figures and results to this discussion.

----------


## Roger S

> How dare you actually bring measurable figures and results to this discussion.


No doubt! It's like bringing a bazooka to a pillow fight!  :Wink:

----------


## SoonerDave

> How dare you actually bring measurable figures and results to this discussion.


Keep doing this and Drew Braum is going to be paying _someone_ a _nasty_ visit involving some spoiled ice cream and private sales figures.

----------


## warreng88

I'm glad you all found these facts as entertaining as I knew you would.  :Smile:

----------


## OKVision4U

> *Keep doing this and Drew Braum is going to be paying* _someone_ a _nasty_ visit involving some spoiled ice cream and private sales figures.


SD, keep doing what?  ...Their service is slow.  Their stores are dirty.  A person doesn't want to place their arms on the tables because the kids from a month ago, dripped ice cream there and still hasn't been cleaned up  

I think Drew already knows their customer service is really poor.  ...the consumers do.

----------


## warreng88

I would like Vision to respond to the information I posted about urbanspoon and actual photographic evidence of table so dirty people don't want to place their arms on it.

----------


## Easy180

Rumor has it that there have been very few customers at the metro Braums locations today...Another bad sign.

----------


## jn1780

> Rumor has it that there have been very few customers at the metro Braums locations today...Another bad sign.


And very low on bread and milk since yesterday evening.

----------


## venture

> And very low on bread and milk since yesterday evening.


[sarc]

How dare they not have enough in stock to full the demand created by the chance of the white stuff. I bet they couldn't pay their suppliers and are going out of business tomorrow. Yup that's it. Oh wait! I know. The suppliers couldn't get into the stores before the traffic was so backed up from it taking them so long to give out orders. Yes there we go.

[/sarc]

----------


## trousers

In case you guys haven't heard DQ has been named the official sponsor of the 2020 Olympics to be held in OKC.

----------


## ljbab728

> In case you guys haven't heard DQ has been named the official sponsor of the 2020 Olympics to be held in OKC.


Are they moving their world headquarters to the upcoming high rise office tower in far south Norman?

----------


## venture

> Are they moving their world headquarters to the upcoming high rise office tower in far south Norman?


Pushed it to 39 stories by last report.

----------


## MWCGuy

> SD, keep doing what?  ...Their service is slow.  Their stores are dirty.  A person doesn't want to place their arms on the tables because the kids from a month ago, dripped ice cream there and still hasn't been cleaned up  
> 
> I think Drew already knows their customer service is really poor.  ...the consumers do.


I have never known any of them be dirty. Most are well kept and well stocked. The only location that falls into that category is the store at 59th and Walker.  To my knowledge, it does not even have a drive thru but, it still does fairly well business wise. 

Only conclusion I can come to is that you (or someone near and dear to you) are a former disgruntled employee or something like that. If you are not, I am surprised you have not pointed out bad service and unclean conditions to managers or to the corporate office. Braum's does respond to complaints. I have written them a time or two in the past and got a response by phone.

----------


## trousers

> Are they moving their world headquarters to the upcoming high rise office tower in far south Norman?


Actually....yes. It will be so tall you can see the torch lighting ceremony from there.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Are they moving their world headquarters to the upcoming high rise office tower in far south Norman?


I'm glad you guys are finally taking a "look" outside the box.  Thinking Big doesn't hurt as much as you might have thought.  Venture, Ijbab, warreng, trousers, you will find that it is easier to get your trucks to travel at a hight rate of speed, once you shift out of 1st gear.   ....*yes, there is more to life out there, you don't have to be affraid of success.*

----------


## warreng88

Still haven't answered my challenge from yesterday. I want photographic proof that these Braum's are disgusting and gross and dirty. What do you think about my research on Urbanspoon? I have never seen a Braum's where there was ice cream all over the table and it was sticky from a month ago. I worked in food service and the last thing you did before you left for the night if you were closing was wide down all the tables with a cloth that had been dipped in a bleach-water mixture to kill any bacteria. Once the restaurant was closed and everyone went home, someone stayed to mop the tile floors and vacuum the carpet. These are not options, these are things you are required to do by law. If you ignore it, people could hurt themselves and get sick. So, I find it hard to believe that all Braum's (a multimillion dollar company) are ignoring these facts and just letting the tables and floors remain sticky for all time. Yes, they might be if you go at 10:00 and they just had a rowdy group of high schoolers in there, but not all the time like you are saying.

----------


## SoonerDave

warren - as a famous poster here pointed out (and think his name started with "warren"  :Smile:  ), the ignore option is a wonderful thing. Don't let anyone here live in your head rent-free.  :Smile:  No one takes this guy seriously.

----------


## warreng88

> warren - as a famous poster here pointed out (and think his name started with "warren"  ), the ignore option is a wonderful thing. Don't let anyone here live in your head rent-free.


I was fine for a little while but I hate when people have no facts to back up their assertations and just keeping throwing out the same thing over and over when it makes no sense and there is literally 0 proof as to their claims. The other issue is other people are engaging with him so I see the quotes from him eventhough I have him on ignore. One of my only pet peeves about this website.

----------


## OKVision4U

> warren - as a famous poster here pointed out (and think his name started with "warren"  ), the ignore option is a wonderful thing. Don't let anyone here live in your head rent-free.  No one takes this guy seriously.


Hey SD, I forgot your were here.   

95% of the viewers on this forum are not members. I was one of those people.  I looked around and saw the same "small minded thinking / how come we can't / Okie standard" being an excuse for our position here in Oklahoma.  Yes, there are several ( active members that have the same small minded view & post the same responses everytime ), but that is why I drown them out with a Vision for them.  (you know the group we hate to see "speaking for us" after a tornado.)  

Most people just bump around w/ no direction and then they wonder why Austin / Dallas / Houston are exploding and OKC is doing "just ok".   ...Braum's is plagued w/ this same approach.  ...it's ok, but it could be So Much More!

...winning a Silver medal is good, but let's shoot for the Gold!

----------


## David

> warren - as a famous poster here pointed out (and think his name started with "warren"  ), the ignore option is a wonderful thing. Don't let anyone here live in your head rent-free.  No one takes this guy seriously.


I would have long since done so if I didn't have such a strong philosophical objection to putting people on an ignore list. I've felt for years that if you start ignoring the people you disagree with, that naturally means that the space that is left will only ever containing the people you _agree_ with and as a result you will never learn new things or have your opinions challenged.

Of course, I know that is fairly generous stand to take when the discussion is about a poster like Vision.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I would have long since done so if I didn't have such a strong philosophical objection to putting people on an ignore list. I've felt for years that if you start ignoring the people you disagree with, that naturally means that the space that is left will only ever containing the people you _agree_ with and as a result you will never learn new things or have your opinions challenged.
> 
> Of course, I know that is fairly generous stand to take when the discussion is about a poster like Vision.


Understand and completely agree. I've only used the ignore feature on people I've declared to be trolls and/or folks who are just usurping threads for the sake of arguing. Never solely on the basis of their having a differing opinion. Heck, as a self-proclaimed lone-wolf conservative around here, if I ignored everyone who had a different opinion mine would  be (almost) the only posts I ever saw (grin).

Just my own wish that there were a more aggressive administrative approach to dealing with folks who do fit that trolling/arguing profile, but it's not my site  :Smile:

----------


## warreng88

> I would have long since done so if I didn't have such a strong philosophical objection to putting people on an ignore list. I've felt for years that if you start ignoring the people you disagree with, that naturally means that the space that is left will only ever containing the people you _agree_ with and as a result you will never learn new things or have your opinions challenged.
> 
> Of course, I know that is fairly generous stand to take when the discussion is about a poster like Vision.


It's not that I disagree with him, it's that he is wrong and no amount of facts can change his opinion. Those are the people I have an issue with. I don't have a problem disagreeing with people on an issue that people can disagree on but I get frustrated when people just say things like "They are losing market share" and have no facts to back it up. That is why I had him on ignore for a while because he would raise my anxiety with his inability to admit he is wrong. SD posted a great response to him and that shut him up for a while and then he started making his amazing claims again with no regards to facts.

----------


## Jim Kyle

I don't really want to invoke Godwin's law here, so I'll name no names, but some 70-odd years ago there was a fellow in central Europe, high in the administration of an un-named political entity, who raised the art of The Big Lie to new levels. Tell it often enough, he said, and it will become the truth.

Nuff said?

----------


## OKVision4U

> ]It's not that I disagree with him, it's that he is wrong[/B] and no amount of facts can change his opinion. Those are the people I have an issue with. I don't have a problem disagreeing with people on an issue that people can disagree on but I get frustrated when people just say things like "They are losing market share" and have no facts to back it up. That is why I had him on ignore for a while because he would raise my anxiety with his inability to admit he is wrong. SD posted a great response to him and that shut him up for a while and then he started making his amazing claims again with no regards to facts.


warrrneg, You made my point.  There are always that group ( hanging around the water-cooler) and complaining.  This group always has the same stance...  *Complaints w/ no answers and never wants to take a step to the front and lead*.   

I respresent the silent majority ( that is taking your microphone away on amature night ) and letting the grown-ups lead.   Your song of "It ain't gunna wurk" , "we cain't", "cain't afford it" is old.  When Braum's goes out of business or makes major cuts, remember what I said.  They will probably make the same excuses as I hear on this thread.

----------


## warreng88

> warrrneg, You made my point.  There are always that group ( hanging around the water-cooler) and complaining.  This group always has the same stance...  *Complaints w/ no answers and never wants to take a step to the front and lead*.   
> 
> I respresent the silent majority ( that is taking your microphone away on amature night ) and letting the grown-ups lead.   Your song of "It ain't gunna wurk" , "we cain't", "cain't afford it" is old.  When Braum's goes out of business or makes major cuts, remember what I said.  They will probably make the same excuses as I hear on this thread.


You still haven't responded to my challenge. Where is the evidence that supports your claim? Take some pictures of the filth in Braum's that makes you think they are losing market share. Post some figures of how they are losing marketshare/money. Until you do something to back up your claim, you have nothing to stand on and everything you say will not be taken seriously. No one will believe you.

----------


## trousers



----------


## kevinpate

Shouldn't that read

Strong in this one the troll is

----------


## Urbanized

> I don't really want to invoke Godwin's law here, so I'll name no names, but some 70-odd years ago there was a fellow in central Europe, high in the administration of an un-named political entity, who raised the art of The Big Lie to new levels. Tell it often enough, he said, and it will become the truth.
> 
> Nuff said?


It worked for Texas.

----------


## trousers

> I don't really want to invoke Godwin's law here, so I'll name no names, but some 70-odd years ago there was a fellow in central Europe, high in the administration of an un-named political entity, who raised the art of The Big Lie to new levels. Tell it often enough, he said, and it will become the truth.
> 
> Nuff said?


So have we finally agreed that only Hitler really prefers Braums?

----------


## kevinpate

> So have we finally agreed that only Hitler really prefers Braums?


Nah. My moo-stache is funny looking, but I am too tall and round to be compared to Hitler
(though I can throw a right fair hissy if I really set my mind to it)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> So have we finally agreed that only Hitler really prefers Braums?


Not exactly: 
Hitler and Me prefer Braum's.  (or is that Hitler and I?  Me and Hitler?)
(Braum's IS spelled with an apostrophe, ain't it or they?)

----------


## trousers

> Not exactly: 
> Hitler and Me prefer Braum's.  (or is that Hitler and I?  Me and Hitler?)
> (Braum's IS spelled with an apostrophe, ain't it or they?)


I had hoped my Hitler joke would officially kill this thread.

And you do know we are referring to Braum's and not Braun's right?
**rimshot** 
I'll see myself out...

----------


## boscorama

Hitler and I prefer Braums. 
Braums and Hitler prefer Me.





> Not exactly: 
> Hitler and Me prefer Braum's.  (or is that Hitler and I?  Me and Hitler?)
> (Braum's IS spelled with an apostrophe, ain't it or they?)

----------


## ou48A

In recent weeks the service at the Braum's near I-35 and Robinson in Norman is the worst I have ever seen at a Braum's.... 
Some of their employes are blatently rude to customers.... over and over again....
 I have heard several people complaining about this location.

----------


## warreng88

Me to this thread:

Why wont you die!? - YouTube

----------


## traxx

I know everyone is having fun by piling on Vision in this thread, but there's some truth to what he says. I wouldn't say that Braum's is on the verge of being shut out of the market by other fast food restaurants but they definitely need some improvement. I was in one just yesterday, looking at how dirty it was and wondered why they don't clean the floor or clean the tables in a timely manner. 

When I talk to people about Braum's (whether I'm talking to a friend, an acquaintence, someone at work, someone I've recently just met) they always feel the same about Braum's: Great product, but hate how unclean the stores are and hate the slow and subpar service. If these other people feel the same way, it's not just me, there must be a problem there.

----------


## venture

> I know everyone is having fun by piling on Vision in this thread, but there's some truth to what he says. I wouldn't say that Braum's is on the verge of being shut out of the market by other fast food restaurants but they definitely need some improvement. I was in one just yesterday, looking at how dirty it was and wondered why they don't clean the floor or clean the tables in a timely manner. 
> 
> When I talk to people about Braum's (whether I'm talking to a friend, an acquaintence, someone at work, someone I've recently just met) they always feel the same about Braum's: Great product, but hate how unclean the stores are and hate the slow and subpar service. If these other people feel the same way, it's not just me, there must be a problem there.


What did the store manager say when you confronted them about it?

----------


## Dubya61

> I was in one just yesterday, looking at how dirty it was and wondered why they don't clean the floor or clean the tables in a timely manner.


Would you say that it's a marked departure from other fast food restaurants?  There's many a time in just about every other fast food restaurant I've been in that it's been in need of some cleaning (and that includes Steak and Shake and Freddy's.

----------


## warreng88

I guess I have never been in any fast food restaurant where I was expecting it to be the cleanest restaurant I have ever been in. I go in there with the understanding that families come in, kids spill things, teenagers are there late at night and don't care who they annoy and above all else, they have 3-8 people working there, most of whom probably make minimum wage or just above. McDonald's, Burger King, Taco Bell, Taco Bueno, Arby's, etc are all the same in my opinion. Chick-Fil-A is the one fast food restaurant where I expect something better than a fast food restaurant experience.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Chick-Fil-A is the one fast food restaurant where I expect something better than a fast food restaurant experience.


There's a very good reason for that: Unlike most fast-food operations, the Chick-Fil-A corporate organization keeps a very tight rein on its franchisees. It's not unheard of for a franchisee to have his franchise cancelled almost immediately, if one of the frequent inspections by corporate finds it falling short of chain policies and no corrective action occurs.

One of those policies is to have not one, but two, managers on duty at all times. That lets one work behind the scenes while the other is out front with the customers and immediately available should any potential crisis arise.

This tight management from the top isn't micromanagement, though. The lowest-level managers have plenty of freedom to adapt to community needs. For instance, when that plane crashed on the lawn of the BOK on NW Hiway between MacArthur and Rockwell several years ago, the manager of the Chick-Fil-A a few blocks to the west immediately sent a couple of gallons of their lemonade down to the firemen and rescue workers who were working the accident. His boss complimented him for his fast action rather than chewing him out (how do I know all this? The manager was my middle son, who has since left the fast-food business to pursue his dreams as an independent Realtor).

An unexpected consequence of running such tight ships is that the chain consistently gets a much higher quality of applicants among the kids wanting to work there. They get people who appreciate doing good work, and who want to be with managers who understand and demand good work ethics. The other chains, including Braum's, with less stringent management from the top, have to make do with what's left over...

So long as the public accepts the result of such loose management, the fast-food places won't change very much. However if enough vote with their feet and go to places offering better environments, the joints will adapt, or die.

----------


## traxx

> What did the store manager say when you confronted them about it?


I didn't confront him about it. Do you think he would've even cared? They're aware of this problem. I've expressed it in the past and others have expressed it. I once was on an OU forum and one of the off topic discussions was how we liked Braum's stuff but hated their stores and service. One of the posters knew the Braum family and brought our complaints to their attention. We tried to give them constructive criticism. They said they would address it. This was several years back. Never saw anything come of it.

About 5 or so years ago my wife and one of her friends took our kids and hers on a tour of Braum's. During the Q&A, one of the other mothers in the group said "I can't help but notice how clean and spotless this plant is. But your restaurants are so dirty and grimey." The Braum's guy said that they get that complaint a lot. Yet, it's still the same.

Now it looks as if some of you are jumping on post like you've been doing to Vision. I honestly don't understand the Braum's appologists on this board. It's like it's a personal offense to you if I say that their stores are dirty or their service sucks.

I never stated that I expected it to be the cleanest restaurant I've ever been in. I'd just like to sit down at a table without my arms sticking to the table. Or without having to worry if I'm gonna get some schmutz on my pants. I can go to a Taco Bell or McD's or somesuch and usually walk up to a table and sit down without much worry. But at Braum's I have to walk around to several tables and find the least dirty table and seat available. And even then, I sometimes have to clean the seat or the tabletop so my kids and I don't get crap on us. It shouldn't be that way. And I'm not just talking about a location near my house, I'm talking about the same experience in locations all over Oklahoma.

Let me state this in a more clear way so that everyone understands. *I AM NOT A BRAUM'S HATER*. I loooooove their products. It's the execution that sucks.

Flame away and I'll try to refrain from coming back to this thread.

----------


## venture

> Now it looks as if some of you are jumping on post like you've been doing to Vision. I honestly don't understand the Braum's appologists on this board. It's like it's a personal offense to you if I say that their stores are dirty or their service sucks.


Not really. If I see something that isn't satisfactory, I say something or at least write in through their website. I always get a response back. It may not amount to much, but I feel sending feedback is important if you want any improvement. I could come on here and bitch and moan about Taco Bell screwing up my orders all the time or BK making me wait a half hour for food. That would solve nothing. I contact the manager of the story or corporate through the website and it get handled and I get a response back. If the Braums I frequent starts to go down the same path and gets all dirty, I'm definitely not going to apologize for them - they'll hear what I have to say and improve if they want my business.

----------


## ou48A

> I didn't confront him about it. Do you think he would've even cared? They're aware of this problem. I've expressed it in the past and others have expressed it. I once was on an OU forum and one of the off topic discussions was how we liked Braum's stuff but hated their stores and service. One of the posters knew the Braum family and brought our complaints to their attention. We tried to give them constructive criticism. They said they would address it. This was several years back. Never saw anything come of it.
> 
> About 5 or so years ago my wife and one of her friends took our kids and hers on a tour of Braum's. During the Q&A, one of the other mothers in the group said "I can't help but notice how clean and spotless this plant is. But your restaurants are so dirty and grimey." The Braum's guy said that they get that complaint a lot. Yet, it's still the same.
> 
> Now it looks as if some of you are jumping on post like you've been doing to Vision. I honestly don't understand the Braum's appologists on this board. It's like it's a personal offense to you if I say that their stores are dirty or their service sucks.
> 
> I never stated that I expected it to be the cleanest restaurant I've ever been in. I'd just like to sit down at a table without my arms sticking to the table. Or without having to worry if I'm gonna get some schmutz on my pants. I can go to a Taco Bell or McD's or somesuch and usually walk up to a table and sit down without much worry. But at Braum's I have to walk around to several tables and find the least dirty table and seat available. And even then, I sometimes have to clean the seat or the tabletop so my kids and I don't get crap on us. It shouldn't be that way. And I'm not just talking about a location near my house, I'm talking about the same experience in locations all over Oklahoma.
> 
> Let me state this in a more clear way so that everyone understands. *I AM NOT A BRAUM'S HATER*. I loooooove their products. It's the execution that sucks.
> ...


Actually the Braums at I-35 and Robinson in Norman received several complaints in that thread. It  wasn't long  before there was new management in that store... At that point the service improved dramatically and it was actually preety decent until recent weeks.... Some, including my self were under the impression that the thread did some good, at least for that store.... 

Maybe someone should Email this thread *to the right people at Braums...? as was done the last time.*

I'm like most others in that I like most Braum's carry out products that are prepared off site. Except for the chilly I haven't eaten anything prepared on site in many years.
Most of us who complain really do want this Oklahoma company to be successful and that's the place were  the criticism is coming from IMHO

----------


## warreng88

> Now it looks as if some of you are jumping on post like you've been doing to Vision. I honestly don't understand the Braum's appologists on this board. It's like it's a personal offense to you if I say that their stores are dirty or their service sucks.
> 
> Flame away and I'll try to refrain from coming back to this thread.


I am not going to flame away, I am going to say that is your opinion based on your observation and I respect that. Now, if you were to come in here saying they are losing marketshare and they are going to go completely under because of the competition in the area, I might questions some things. That is where my issue with Vis lies.

----------


## trousers

I've been to 3 different Braums over the last year, Mustang Rd/I40, 60th/N May, & 39th/Penn.  
Mustang Rd:  One of cleanest, best service fast food places Ive ate at in a while.
60th:  Meh, pretty so so all around.
39:  Pretty nasty, probably could have bought crack and/or meth in the parking lot.

I think your average poster on this forum would admit that Braums could definitely use some work.  It's just that there is one particular poster who seemed to equate this with the demise of the franchise and did so in a tone that was more than a little overblown and insulting to every other poster on here.

----------


## traxx

> Not really. If I see something that isn't satisfactory, I say something or at least write in through their website. I always get a response back. It may not amount to much, but I feel sending feedback is important if you want any improvement. I could come on here and bitch and moan about Taco Bell screwing up my orders all the time or BK making me wait a half hour for food. That would solve nothing. I contact the manager of the story or corporate through the website and it get handled and I get a response back. If the Braums I frequent starts to go down the same path and gets all dirty, I'm definitely not going to apologize for them - they'll hear what I have to say and improve if they want my business.


If there's something wrong with my order or if I have a problem with a particular location of whatever business, I'll ask to speak to the manager. But since I've had this issue with Braum's all over the state for years and years, I see it as a systemic problem. One that won't be solved by talking to the manager at whichever Braum's I happen to be in at the moment.






> I am not going to flame away, I am going to say that is your opinion based on your observation and I respect that.


The thing is, it's the opinion of so many other people that I've had this discussion with over the years. If it's just one guy's opinion, then the opinion may very well be wrong and the business should just go on doing what they do best. But if many of your customers have that same opinion and it becomes what you're known for, then the business should look to make improvements.

----------


## warreng88

> The thing is, it's the opinion of so many other people that I've had this discussion with over the years. If it's just one guy's opinion, then the opinion may very well be wrong and the business should just go on doing what they do best. But if many of your customers have that same opinion and it becomes what you're known for, then the business should look to make improvements.


I understand. The point that I am making is you and everyone else are/is entitled to your/their opinion that Braum's needs to clean up their stores and have some better service and I will respect that you feel that way. I feel that way sometimes as well, I just don't like when people (not you) come on making outrageous accusations like losing marketshare and that all the other businesses around them are taking it. I never had any problem with anyone saying they were dirty, I have a problem when someone says people can't leave Braum's because their feet are stuck to the floor because they haven't been cleaned in a week. Or there is a line of cars a mile long and people are waiting 30 minutes for their food in the drive-thru. Those are outrageous accusations that I don't like that are simply not true and when someone posts facts about it, instead of admitting they are wrong and moving on, they make another outrageous claim. 

I sent a message to the Braum's home office with a direct link to this thread. I also told them what I liked and didn't like about their restaurants. They are a pretty big company so I wouldn't expect too much to come of it.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I've been to 3 different Braums over the last year, Mustang Rd/I40, 60th/N May, & 39th/Penn.  
> Mustang Rd:  One of cleanest, best service fast food places Ive ate at in a while.
> 60th:  Meh, pretty so so all around.
> 39:  Pretty nasty, probably could have bought crack and/or meth in the parking lot.
> 
> I think your average poster on this forum would admit that Braums could definitely use some work.  It's just that there is *one particular poster who seemed to equate this with the demise of the franchise and did so in a tone that was more than a little overblown and insulting to every other poster on here*.


Really? You mean the same 5 bar-flies that disagree w/ every statement I make.  When it comes to this conversation ( Braum's Business Practices ) I am Spot-on.  

They are so conservative, it squeezes their level of customer service to a point of disappointment.  Bottom Line.  I started this thread so they could have the opportunity to see this and in hopes, make the appropriate changes.   ...but most likely won't.   That is "who they are".

----------


## Garin

Why is there not a Braums location in Tuttle? They have a sonic, taco mayo, pizza 360, and a couple local deals. This does not make sense to me, does it to you?

----------


## catch22

Just saw two delivery trucks in front of the Braums on Shields and 240. They must've been really low on stock, or perhaps they were shipping in some more employees from a different store. They are doomed and destined to go under.

----------


## OKVision4U

They don't want to spend the "capital" for this location.  The Sonic Corp. has a (near by store) for their customers in Bricktown.  Why hasn't Braum's placed a store in the Hometown??? 

For Braum's to "not" have a location in Tuttle, is more telling to their financial capability.  

But like I said at the beginning of this thread, Freddy's is building a new store just a few miles away from the Braum's Plant & Farm in Mustang.   Maybe the people of Tuttle will enjoy that new store....???

----------


## jn1780

Braums corporate office is actually location at 3000 N. E. 63rd Street and they have a store built into it. I guess they don't want to build a store in Tuttle near their industrial farm just for the hell of it.

Loves Travel Stops could build a fullsized 8 lane truck diesel, 16 auto travel stop at Hefner and Penn, but that would be pretty silly since its not near an interstate.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Braums corporate office is actually location at 3000 N. E. 63rd Street and they have a store built into it.* I guess they don't want to build a store in Tuttle near their industrial farm just for the hell of it*.
> 
> Loves Travel Stops could build a fullsized 8 lane truck diesel, 16 auto travel stop at Hefner and Penn, but that would be pretty silly since its not near an interstate.


Industrial Farm, I thought it was the "Braum's Family Farm"?   Yeah, they wouldn't want to do any marketing or branding from that concept???    And a corporate location off 63rd is a great location for (nothing).

Idea:  Concept Store in Tuttle w/ an early 1940's feel.  Organic, Fresh, & Family fun.  (hmmm ??? branding ??? ).  ( You could even move the corporate offices to Tuttle, that would be a better location than 63rd)  YOu could do so many things w/ the marketing.... unlimited.

----------


## traxx

> Braums corporate office is actually location at 3000 N. E. 63rd Street and they have a store built into it. I guess they don't want to build a store in Tuttle near their industrial farm just for the hell of it.
> 
> Loves Travel Stops could build a fullsized 8 lane truck diesel, 16 auto travel stop at Hefner and Penn, but that would be pretty silly since its not near an interstate.


That's specious reasoning. 

Love's caters to travelers and truckers. So yes, they'd want to be near an interstate where they would get plenty of business, not on a city street near residential areas.

Braum's caters to people who eat food. People in Tuttle eat food. A Braum's store makes perfect sense there.

----------


## ctchandler

OKVision4U,
I could be mistaken, but I believe the offices were built on N. E. 63rd before the Tuttle farm/ranch was started.  The original was in Kansas.  Of course they could move to Tuttle, but I knew some folks that worked there that wouldn't have been happy about the travel distance.  I'm too lazy to research the history, but I have lived in the neighborhood for almost 40 years and know a little about it due to osmosis (or something like that).
C. T.



> And a corporate location off 63rd is a great location for (nothing).

----------


## jn1780

> That's specious reasoning. 
> 
> Love's caters to travelers and truckers. So yes, they'd want to be near an interstate where they would get plenty of business, not on a city street near residential areas.
> 
> *Braum's caters to people who eat food. People in Tuttle eat food*. A Braum's store makes perfect sense there.


Not any more specious than this statement. 

You don't know what demographics or requirements Braums requires to build a store.  Just because one Freddy's francise owner feels like a store will thrive in Tuttle doesn't mean Braums agrees.  

They have two different ROI that their willing to accept.

----------


## Martin

> I could be mistaken, but I believe the offices were built on N. E. 63rd before the Tuttle farm/ranch was started.  The original was in Kansas.  Of course they could move to Tuttle, but I knew some folks that worked there that wouldn't have been happy about the travel distance.  I'm too lazy to research the history, but I have lived in the neighborhood for almost 40 years and know a little about it due to osmosis (or something like that).


based on this post, i decided to look this up.  according to the braums site, the family originally started business in emporia kansas and became successful selling ice cream under the 'peter pan' name.  in the early 60's they sold the ice cream business (but not the dairy itself)  under the agreement that they would not sell ice cream in kansas for 10 years.  as a result, the business decided to sell ice cream in oklahoma. to facilitate that, a processing plant was built in okc at the site of the current corporate offices.  in 1968, the family purchased the farm in tuttle.  in 1971, the herd in kansas was moved to tuttle.  in 1987, the current processing plant was built in tuttle and the corporate offices were built on the site of the old processing plant.  -M

----------


## OKVision4U

> OKVision4U,
> I could be mistaken, but I believe the offices were built on N. E. 63rd before the Tuttle farm/ranch was started.  The original was in Kansas.  Of course they could move to Tuttle, but I knew some folks that worked there that wouldn't have been happy about the travel distance.  I'm too lazy to research the history, but I have lived in the neighborhood for almost 40 years and know a little about it due to osmosis (or something like that).
> C. T.


CT, they don't have to move anything.  ...they could move it to Bricktown and have a new "face of the Brand"...and still have a 1940' Ice Cream store?

----------


## jn1780

> Why is there not a Braums location in Tuttle? They have a sonic, taco mayo, pizza 360, and a couple local deals. This does not make sense to me, does it to you?


There isn't a Sonic, Taco Mayo, Freddy's or Pizza 360 on Highway 37/I-44 either. Braums was one of the first stores to build on this stretch of road.  I suppose one can argue that they should have built  a store in front of their plant instead of along I-44 even though there was significantly less population near Tuttle when they made this decision over 20 years ago.

Of course, the higher population growth is occurring in Newcastle.  So who exactly has made the better business decision?

----------


## Garin

> There isn't a Sonic, Taco Mayo, Freddy's or Pizza 360 on Highway 37/I-44 either. Braums was one of the first stores to build on this stretch of road.  I suppose one can argue that they should have built  a store in front of their plant instead of along I-44 even though there was significantly less population near Tuttle when they made this decision over 20 years ago.
> 
> Of course, the higher population growth is occurring in Newcastle.  So who exactly has made the better business decision?


I'm good friends with the owners of taco mayo and Tuttle is a top performing store. It just seems odd that you wouldn't have a flagship store in the town where your dairy farm operations are.

----------


## jn1780

> I'm good friends with the owners of taco mayo and Tuttle is a top performing store. It just seems odd that you wouldn't have a flagship store in the town where your dairy farm operations are.


I guess I just don't see it any more odd than Walmart not building Supercenters near all their distribution facilities.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I'm good friends with the owners of taco mayo and Tuttle is a top performing store. It just seems odd that you wouldn't have a flagship store in the town where your dairy farm operations are.


Valid question, but I have to suspect the reason would be volume - surely they've done the market analysis in that area and perhaps have concluded there just isn't sufficient customer density for a full retail outlet. 

Knew someone who lived in Tuttle, and visited their family a few times, and its a really small town. Lot of folks think the Tri-City area is kinda "Tuttle North Light," and see all that growth around Newcastle, and assume Tuttle is the same way...but I don't think that's the case. Don't know that for a fact, though, been a long time since I've been down there...just a guess on my part.

----------


## Garin

> I guess I just don't see it any more odd than Walmart not building Supercenters near all their distribution facilities.


They have one in bentonville.

----------


## jn1780

> Valid question, but I have to suspect the reason would be volume - surely they've done the market analysis in that area and perhaps have concluded there just isn't sufficient customer density for a full retail outlet. 
> 
> Knew someone who lived in Tuttle, and visited their family a few times, and its a really small town. Lot of folks think the Tri-City area is kinda "Tuttle North Light," and see all that growth around Newcastle, and assume Tuttle is the same way...but I don't think that's the case. Don't know that for a fact, though, been a long time since I've been down there...just a guess on my part.


Its probably the case of a company picking "Low hanging Fruit" first.

----------


## Garin

> Valid question, but I have to suspect the reason would be volume - surely they've done the market analysis in that area and perhaps have concluded there just isn't sufficient customer density for a full retail outlet. 
> 
> Knew someone who lived in Tuttle, and visited their family a few times, and its a really small town. Lot of folks think the Tri-City area is kinda "Tuttle North Light," and see all that growth around Newcastle, and assume Tuttle is the same way...but I don't think that's the case. Don't know that for a fact, though, been a long time since I've been down there...just a guess on my part.


Tuttle has around 6000 population and Newcastle is around 8000.

----------


## Garin

It could be an attraction center kinda like a Ben and Jerry's. Take a plant tour ,buy some ice cream etc.....

----------


## OKVision4U

> It could be an attraction center kinda like a Ben and Jerry's. Take a plant tour ,buy some ice cream etc.....


hold on Garin, you are starting to sound like me.  lol.  Yes, they could do several things ( marketing / branding / new concept store / new product launches ), but that would mean spending "extra" money.  That's not who they are.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I guess I just don't see it any more odd than Walmart not building Supercenters near all their distribution facilities.


no, in this case, it shows you what kind of company they are when it comes to ( Branding ).  This is my point of the whole issue.  They are SO tight & stale at the C-level, they miss these easy opportunities to really "show-off" their brand.

----------


## OKVision4U

This is what Braums should do...

1.  Move corporate offices to Tuttle.
2.  They should adopt Tuttle the "official" hometown of Braum's.
3.  They should embrace the "ole fashion" small town feel of Tuttle ( branding ).  Really own the town.
4.  Build a large corporate office and a new town square w/ a new concept store for all the new product launches.
5.  Make it a destination point for family's ( tours , etc. ). Could run a trolly car to the plant.

This is just a couple of (low hangning fruit) marketing ideas.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Tuttle has around 6000 population and Newcastle is around 8000.


But in terms of prospective business volume, Newcastle gets a _bunch_ of business from far SW OKC folks who hop on I-44 and head to Tri-City, but I doubt seriously much of that makes it all the way down to beautiful downtown Tuttle. Again, nothing but speculation on my part - certainly not presuming to spout any unsubstantiated facts.

----------


## OKVision4U

> But in terms of prospective business volume, Newcastle gets a _bunch_ of business from far SW OKC folks who hop on I-44 and head to Tri-City, but I doubt seriously much of that makes it all the way down to beautiful downtown Tuttle. Again, nothing but speculation on my part - certainly not presuming to spout any unsubstantiated facts.


Burger guy, you are correct.  If Braum's built the standard store in Tuttle, it would not succeed.  Numbers / Numbers only, it would not be enough to stand alone and succeed.  

If they built the concept I am speaking of and more branding w/ the town of Tuttle, then you would have a tremendous success.  Make it a destination point for families.

----------


## Roger S

> If they built the concept I am speaking of and more branding w/ the town of Tuttle, then you would have a tremendous success.  Make it a destination point for families.


Why stop there? Why not build Braum's Dairy Farmland amusement park? They could have roller coasters and a log ride but instead of water it could be skim milk. Instead of bumper cars they could have bumper cows! The possibilities are endless!!!

Why not? Because Braum's is in the fast food/grocery business. Not the entertainment business.

But you know what OKvision... You have all these great ideas. Why don't you take them and run with them? You should be able to build an empire in no time with your marketing genius and destroy Braum's once and for all.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Why stop there? Why not build Braum's Dairy Farmland amusement park? They could have roller coasters and a log ride but instead of water it could be skim milk. Instead of bumper cars they could have bumper cows! The possibilities are endless!!!
> 
> Why not? Because Braum's is in the fast food/grocery business. Not the entertainment business.
> 
> But you know what OKvision... You have all these great ideas. Why don't you take them and run with them? You should be able to build an empire in no time with your marketing genius and destroy Braum's once and for all.


Wow!  I think I may have hit a nerve w/ you bbq eater...?  This subject ( marketing ) may not be your specialty.  

Walt Disney did it w/ a mouse, so I guess anything is possible w/ the (right marketing).

----------


## Roger S

> Wow!  I think I may have hit a nerve w/ you bbq eater...?  This subject ( marketing ) may not be your specialty.


Nah... That's just one more of your delusions. As I mentioned earlier on in this thread. You are just entertainment to me.

----------


## jn1780

I lookup Freddy's corporate office. Its a decent little building beside a pond. Nothing special really. None of these fast food or ice cream businesses really need a large or extravagent corporate office.

----------


## jn1780

> Burger guy, you are correct.  If Braum's built the standard store in Tuttle, it would not succeed.  Numbers / Numbers only, it would not be enough to stand alone and succeed.  
> 
> If they built the concept I am speaking of and more branding w/ the town of Tuttle, then you would have a tremendous success.  Make it a destination point for families.


So answer this question. Why is Freddy's not building two stores? One in Tuttle and one near Braums along I-44 in Newcastle? Surely their not scared of Braums are they?

----------


## gjl

> Is Rusty's still around in Norman? I worked there in summer of 2004. Fun job. Even funnier when customers attempted the "so thick you can turn it upside down" slogan.


Harry Bears used to bring your shake to your table carrying it upside down. That was the Harry Bears by the United Founders Tower. I think the only one left is the one in Moore. Don't know if they still do it though.

----------


## traxx

> Not any more specious than this statement. 
> 
> You don't know what demographics or requirements Braums requires to build a store.  Just because one Freddy's francise owner feels like a store will thrive in Tuttle doesn't mean Braums agrees.  
> 
> They have two different ROI that their willing to accept.


The statement you bolded is not specious. 

I agree, they may need a higher ROI than their competitors, but for you to equate building a Braum's in a small town to Love's building a truck stop near a residential area is just stupid. It's not an apples to apples comparison. That's like saying Mercedes wouldn't put a dealership deep in the African jungle so Starbucks shouldn't put a store in Guthrie. The two have no relation.

However, if a Braum's store can survive in small towns like Hugo or Harrah, I don't understand why one couldn't do well in Tuttle.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Nah... That's just one more of your delusions. As I mentioned earlier on in this thread. You are just entertainment to me.


Good.  Then that means you can ( Enjoy ) a little marketing / branding lesson at the same time.  Sit back, grab a rib, let the sauce drip on your "shirt plate" and learn.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I lookup Freddy's corporate office. Its a decent little building beside a pond. Nothing special really. None of these fast food or ice cream businesses really need a large or extravagent corporate office.


Correct, they don't have to spend a penny.  They can just hold on to the few pennies they have left and "hope" they continue to sell the milk.

----------


## Pete

New Braum's going up on the NW corner of SW 70th & Western.  $750,000 building permit today.

This is the vacant lot immediately north of Westernview Shopping Center:

----------


## bucfan1512

Well that is good to hear.  That lot has been vacant as long as I can remember.  I grew up in the neighborhood just west of this location and it should be a nice addition to the area.

----------


## Easy180

> New Braum's going up on the NW corner of SW 70th & Western.  $750,000 building permit today.
> 
> This is the vacant lot immediately north of Westernview Shopping Center:


I'm not buying it Pete. Official okctalk word is Braum's is in trouble so no way they are adding locations  :Wink:

----------


## Pete

$800,000 building permit today to remodel the Braum's on MacArthur just north of Memorial Road.

That's a lot of money for a relatively new location; must be converting it to their new expanded concept.


These two recent expenditures within OKC gives me hope they may turn their attention to the location at 18th & Classen.  They purchased two homes to the west and demolished them, then put their plans on hold.

----------


## warreng88

> $800,000 building permit today to remodel the Braum's on MacArthur just north of Memorial Road.
> 
> That's a lot of money for a relatively new location; must be converting it to their larger, expanded concept.
> 
> These two recent expenditures within OKC gives me hope they may turn their attention to the location at 18th & Classen.  They purchased two homes to the west and demolished them, then put their plans on hold.


No way that can be true because Braum's is losing market share because they are not spending any money on their stores...

----------


## Pete

That Braum's on Classen is a lot like the neighboring Homeland:  Well below the standard and close enough to Midtown/downtown that they won't build a new one closer to the developing central core.

If Braum's wasn't already there, they would be a natural for Midtown and could compliment Native Roots on the east end of downtown.  Their new concept has a lot of food and produce.

----------


## Dubya61

Braums imagines itself to be a grocery store in it's own right.

----------


## OKVision4U

That is great news!  They needed to get off "high-center".

----------


## brtnyinokc

> That Braum's on Classen is a lot like the neighboring Homeland:  Well below the standard and close enough to Midtown/downtown that they won't build a new one closer to the developing central core.
> 
> If Braum's wasn't already there, they would be a natural for Midtown and could compliment Native Roots on the east end of downtown.  Their new concept has a lot of food and produce.


I have been consistently disappointed with that Braum's on Classen. I go there often because it's conveniently located near the Plaza and CSAS. But the service is...meh. 

I live near both a Braum's on NW Expressway and Council, and another at Hefner/Rockwell. I'm also close to the Macarthur/Memorial Braum's. I have nothing nice to say about any of the three other than they're conveniently located if I'm in the mood for a chocolate shake. I'm fairly young myself, but I find the mostly-high school age workers' attitudes incredibly offensive. 

At one location, they spend too much time goofing off both with one another and with customers in front of you in line that I suppose they know personally. At the Council location, I've been kept waiting 10 minutes while the workers chatted with their friends in front of us in line and goofed off with the ice cream. Workers in the drive-thru at that one constantly forgetting to give your credit card back, but getting snappy when you ask for it back. At Hefner/Rockwell, the workers (most of whom I suppose come from nearby PCN) are slooooow in the drive-thru and the food quality is poor. I've had to go in a few times because my burger was crammed at the bottom of the bag with everything stacked on top. Meaning my burger was pretty much flattened on half. At the MacArthur location, I took my parents and we were kept waiting AT THE COUNTER for ten minutes while the worker bashed on Christians (not an issue to me, but strange considering it is next to that huge church?) and my parents were so offended by the things he was saying, not to mention the fact that we were kept waiting while he did so, that we called the manager over. 

That said, the Braum's locations in Bethany are a little better. I've had consistently great service at the one on 23rd/Rockwell, which I frequented when I was still teaching in the area. Staff was always quick, efficient and friendly, and the food was to better standard than any other locations I've visited in the metro.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> I have been consistently disappointed with that Braum's on Classen. I go there often because it's conveniently located near the Plaza and CSAS. But the service is...meh. 
> 
> I live near both a Braum's on NW Expressway and Council, and another at Hefner/Rockwell. I'm also close to the Macarthur/Memorial Braum's. I have nothing nice to say about any of the three other than they're conveniently located if I'm in the mood for a chocolate shake. I'm fairly young myself, but I find the mostly-high school age workers' attitudes incredibly offensive. 
> 
> [snip]


I'm in the same area, and if I were forced to rate the three in order, MacArthur and Memorial would edge out in front on the basis of food quality, store size with regard to pre-packed ice cream selection, and it's a little bit cleaner. It would seem that the management is a little tighter at this location.

I choose to avoid the drive-through at any Braum's location. They've always been stingy with bags, and it's harder to deal with when a car window is in play.

Lately, there have been enough problems with these Braum's that they lost the toss-up, as it were, when lunch options were considered a few times this past month.

----------


## Dubya61

> New Braum's going up on the NW corner of SW 70th & Western.  $750,000 building permit today.
> 
> This is the vacant lot immediately north of Westernview Shopping Center:


Dirt work has commenced in this location.

----------


## Pete

New Braum's going it at the SW corner of SW 59th and Highway 152.

Will be directly south of First National Bank:

----------


## TheTravellers

Wow, had a completely stupid experience at the NW 164th/Penn store today - *completely* out of eggs, and out of 1/2 gallons of 2% milk.  Talked to the manager (and apparently I'm the first person to question why they're out of eggs and 2% 1/2 gallons, guess people just go "oh well" and don't even bring things like that to anybody's attention), she said Memorial and Western had eggs, "I don't know why we didn't get any eggs on the truck, we have a new person doing the ordering".  Um, I know the reason, the orderer sucks, fire them or train them a hell of a lot better (oh wait, this is Braum's).  No explanation about the milk.  You're *Braum's*, you can't figure out how to keep milk and eggs in stock?  Absurd.  This has happened way too many times at this store for us to even try any more (even though their 2% milk tastes better than most we've had), we're just going to go to Natural Grocers for milk and eggs since we go there for other stuff anyway, we're just done with Braum's.

----------


## kukblue1

I work at the one by outlet mall.  We have a great person that runs our Market.  We too were out of Gallon whole milk on Monday and Braum's themselves were out of Milk and it wasn't our issue.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Wow, had a completely stupid experience at the NW 164th/Penn store today - *completely* out of eggs, and out of 1/2 gallons of 2% milk.  Talked to the manager (and apparently I'm the first person to question why they're out of eggs and 2% 1/2 gallons, guess people just go "oh well" and don't even bring things like that to anybody's attention), she said Memorial and Western had eggs, "I don't know why we didn't get any eggs on the truck, we have a new person doing the ordering".  Um, I know the reason, the orderer sucks, fire them or train them a hell of a lot better (oh wait, this is Braum's).  No explanation about the milk.  You're *Braum's*, you can't figure out how to keep milk and eggs in stock?  Absurd.  This has happened way too many times at this store for us to even try any more (even though their 2% milk tastes better than most we've had), we're just going to go to Natural Grocers for milk and eggs since we go there for other stuff anyway, we're just done with Braum's.


I hope you send that to their corporate and let them know. I have had some bad experiences at Braum's, but their corporate usually does a pretty good job of making sure you're taken care of.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I hope you send that to their corporate and let them know. I have had some bad experiences at Braum's, but their corporate usually does a pretty good job of making sure you're taken care of.


Absolutely sent it to corporate too, which kind of also pissed me off - you have to choose a store from a dropdown list that's apparently sorted by *store number*.  Seriously, who the hell knows what store number they went to, out of dozens, if not more than 100, stores...  And we really don't need to be given a gift cert/coupons/whatever from corporate, 'cos we're just done, burned one too many times with them, but yes, they do need to know how badly one of their stores is doing (not that they care much or it matters much, as evidenced by tons of posts in this thread  :Smile:  ).

----------


## TheTravellers

> I work at the one by outlet mall.  We have a great person that runs our Market.  We too were out of Gallon whole milk on Monday and Braum's themselves were out of Milk and it wasn't our issue.


OK, just how does it happen that Braum's itself is *out of milk*?!?  I'm just completely baffled by how something like that happens, it'd be like McD's saying "Sorry, we're out of hamburger, we can't get any more for a few days" or Kleenex saying "Sorry, we're out of paper, we can't make any more Kleenex"....  I know that running a business like Braum's is complex, and has to take certain bad/odd things into consideration (like the "OMG, bread and milk, a storm's coming" runs), but still, wow, that's just almost unbelievable in the 21st century.

----------


## Tundra

They've ran out of milk before, I think it was due to underestimating demand or equipment failure... They deliver fresh milk every 2 days to every store, so they obviously had a problem at the plant..

----------


## kukblue1

They might be out of power so I'm going to say a plant issue also.  Also we still had 1/2 gallons just not whole gallons.  Maybe on back up supply they can't produce it fast enough?

----------


## kukblue1

Also before a major storm everyone runs out of milk.  Walmart Homeland I have seen them all out.

----------


## White Peacock

It's pretty rare that we get anything from the drive through at Braum's, and honestly when we do, it's almost always a subpar experience. Rude, knuckledragging jerks manning the window, sloppy food items getting your car sticky, it's just a crap experience (23rd St. in Bethany). But we do love their little grocery section. On top of the stellar ice cream selection, their spicy pork breakfast sausage is the best, and every other random little thing we've picked up there has been good as well. If they keep up their grocery quality, I'm all for them continuing to grow in the neighborhood market competition pool.

----------


## Tundra

> It's pretty rare that we get anything from the drive through at Braum's, and honestly when we do, it's almost always a subpar experience. Rude, knuckledragging jerks manning the window, sloppy food items getting your car sticky, it's just a crap experience (23rd St. in Bethany). But we do love their little grocery section. On top of the stellar ice cream selection, their spicy pork breakfast sausage is the best, and every other random little thing we've picked up there has been good as well. If they keep up their grocery quality, I'm all for them continuing to grow in the neighborhood market competition pool.


If I was a single guy, it's probably the only grocery store I would got to. I'm like you though I avoid the drive thru, and really their food in general, neither are very good IMO.

----------


## White Peacock

> If I was a single guy, it's probably the only grocery store I would got to. I'm like you though I avoid the drive thru, and really their food in general, neither are very good IMO.


When it's done right, I think the food is fine. But for the money, there are just much better fast food options. Why would I get a Braum's burger when I can get a Whataburger for about the same price and about the same distance from home? Braum's wins the ice cream game, hands down, but they also win the sh*tty employee game.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Also before a major storm everyone runs out of milk.  Walmart Homeland I have seen them all out.


A power outage at the plant would make it a problem, I suppose.  And yeah, running out happens, but it *shouldn't* - how many years has Braum's been making and selling milk in OK, and how many years have ice/snow storms been hitting OK?  I mean, really, if you can't handle forecasting a supply of something that everybody wants to buy before a major storm that you know about a week in advance, you're not doing a very good job.

----------


## Tundra

> When it's done right, I think the food is fine. But for the money, there are just much better fast food options. Why would I get a Braum's burger when I can get a Whataburger for about the same price and about the same distance from home? Braum's wins the ice cream game, hands down, but they also win the sh*tty employee game.


I like Blue Bell better , with or without listeria...

----------


## Dubya61

> OK, just how does it happen that Braum's itself is *out of milk*?!?  I'm just completely baffled by how something like that happens, it'd be like McD's saying "Sorry, we're out of hamburger, we can't get any more for a few days" or Kleenex saying "Sorry, we're out of paper, we can't make any more Kleenex"....  I know that running a business like Braum's is complex, and has to take certain bad/odd things into consideration (like the "OMG, bread and milk, a storm's coming" runs), but still, wow, that's just almost unbelievable in the 21st century.


Or go to Taco Bell and order nachos and have them tell you they're out of tortilla chips.  Hey, it happens.  FWIW, Braums still has the best price on milk, unless you're going to settle for no-name milk at WalMart.

----------


## White Peacock

> I like Blue Bell better , with or without listeria...


I like Blue Bell as well. They make the best mint chocolate chip.

----------


## turnpup

> OK, just how does it happen that Braum's itself is *out of milk*?!?  I'm just completely baffled by how something like that happens, it'd be like McD's saying "Sorry, we're out of hamburger, we can't get any more for a few days" or Kleenex saying "Sorry, we're out of paper, we can't make any more Kleenex"....  I know that running a business like Braum's is complex, and has to take certain bad/odd things into consideration (like the "OMG, bread and milk, a storm's coming" runs), but still, wow, that's just almost unbelievable in the 21st century.


True story...

In 1989, we had driven from Dallas to Norman and back in one day to visit a relative in the hospital.  On the return trip, we stopped at the McDonald's in Pauls Valley.  Upon ordering a couple of burgers, we were told that they were out of meat.  Completely out of meat.  It wasn't a peak time or any particular occasion where there would be any reason for that to happen.  I still can't believe a McDonald's ran out of meat!

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^
I've had that happen at McDonald's AND at Taco Bell. Stupefying.

----------


## kevinpate

Sometimes, the trucks, they do fail to show.  When I was in pizza ages ago, one summer lettuce that was actually acceptable to serve was dang hard to come by.
We were hitting numerous retail spots at times due to low supply.  I don't recall ever setting up a no salads today sign, but we didn't make anything off of the salads for a spell, and we were dang happy we did not have a salad bar in that unit.  But in general terms, if you are ordering reasonably well, you aren't going to run out of anything absent a vendor getting more than two or three days behind.

----------


## MagzOK

We went to Sonic over on NW Expressway between May and Hefner Parkway to specifically get ice cream sundaes and they were out of ice cream.  This has happened at this location twice to us in separate years.  I still remain baffled as to how Sonic would be out of ice cream.  Same with Dickey's BBQ over on May and NW 63rd St.  Being from Dallas myself, I was stoked that they were moving in.  We tried it a few times and several times in a row we would order brisket and they would be out.  After about the third time I just asked them how they could be out and the manager explained to me that they go off of what was sold exactly a week prior as to what they would cook.  I get that, you don't want to lose money on meat that you don't serve.  But I've never had Earls or Steve's Rib, or any other place here tell me they were out of meat.  LOL

----------


## kevinpate

> ... asked them how they could be out and the manager explained to me that they go off of what was sold exactly a week prior as to what they would cook.  ...



Doesn't sound like a formula to grow a business.  But as I am not a fan of that particular chain, they won't hear that from me.  
They are not gross or yuck, but they are not in my the top five for Norman, so I simply have not had any reason to go back after going once with a friend. to give it a try.
Now if Sooner Legends & Rays & Vans & Big Daddy's Smokehouse (Noble) or Rudy's are all closed and Dickey's is open, I might go back.  

Then again, I might just decide to put off a Q night and go to Tarahumara or Tulio's instead.


To get back on topic,  I am a fan of Braum's Burgers, more so than any other fast food outlet in town.  And I only do drive through, simply because their seating is made for thin folks, while my car and my recliner at home both fit me just fine.

----------


## ljbab728

> But I've never had Earls or Steve's Rib, or any other place here tell me they were out of meat.  LOL


Actually that happens at many of the most acclaimed BBQ places.

http://www.bonappetit.com/restaurant...ecue-austin-tx




> How are people okay with you running out of meat?
> Maybe because I tell them how we can only make so much of it and that I’m real sorry. But now running out of food is, like, a cool thing to do.
> 
> Is that a positive trend in barbecue?
> Yes, if the place is choosing to run out because they don’t want to reheat meat the next day. But there are a ton of places that put out a sign that says “11 a.m. Till Sold Out” and say, “Watch, this’ll be a great marketing thing for us!”

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Actually that happens at many of the most acclaimed BBQ places.
> 
> #17: Franklin Barbecue, Austin, TX - Bon Apptit


This is essentially how burnco in Tulsa works.  Close whenever you run out of food.

----------


## MagzOK

> Actually that happens at many of the most acclaimed BBQ places.
> 
> #17: Franklin Barbecue, Austin, TX - Bon Apptit


Well that makes *total* sense.  I haven't thought of it that way for some reason.  I guess I was caught up on the notion that a restaurant was just out of food, but you're right, I don't want reheated whatever just to be able to have it.  And you know I've been there to Franklin several times and they've been out of stuff after standing in line and I immediately thought I needed to get there sooner next time!  Different mindset I suppose.

----------


## ctchandler

This conversation (running out of food) reminds me of one of my all time favorite barbecue joints, Beasley's on 63rd, first he was in the building where Irma's is located, and second (after a few years in Pink, Ok), on 63rd where The Shack is currently located.  He put up signs often about running out of food, as well as a "gone fishin'" sign once and a while, and when he put that sign up, he really was "gone fishin'".
C. T.

----------


## kukblue1

> New Braum's going it at the SW corner of SW 59th and Highway 152.
> 
> Will be directly south of First National Bank:


So is this still a go?  Been over a year.  Anyone know?

----------


## Wishbone

I hope so! I live about a mile from that intersection.

----------


## Pete

Building permit filed today for new Braum's on 119th / 12th near Moore, between Santa Fe and Western.

This would be on the north side of the street just to the east of the strip center with Billy Sims BBQ.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Building permit filed today for new Braum's on 119th / 12th near Moore, between Santa Fe and Western.
> 
> This would be on the north side of the street just to the east of the strip center with Billy Sims BBQ.



That almost surely implies the demise of the current Braum's just across the street on the west side of Western. One of the very oldest style locations and likely long past due retirement.

----------


## Martin

interesting... hope that outparcel doesn't stay vacant too long after braum's moves out of it.  i'd expect the new location to do great as a small grocery concept given the apartments it's going in near.  -M

----------


## SoonerDave

> interesting... hope that outparcel doesn't stay vacant too long after braum's moves out of it.  i'd expect the new location to do great as a small grocery concept given the apartments it's going in near.  -M


Sure seems like Braum's has moved very aggressively into the small market concept. They've just opened a store near 19th and Santa Fe, and there was some discussion about them possibly owning land/building at SW 134th and May, IIRC? That's hitting the two-mile intervals that grocery stores seem to favor...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

There is also a new Braum's going on NW178th and Portland. A new 7/11 is going there as well.

----------


## Pete

Yes, new Braum's and 7 Eleven planned for the SE corner of 178th (Edmond Road) and Portland.

On the NW corner of that same intersection is a Sonic and gas station.

----------


## HangryHippo

How did Braum's manage to lose 1,100 cattle?

----------


## Patrick

> Yes, new Braum's and 7 Eleven planned for the SE corner of 178th (Edmond Road) and Portland.
> 
> On the NW corner of that same intersection is a Sonic and gas station.


That's surprising.  There's a 7-11 at NW 164th and May and a Braums at NW 164th and Penn.  I wonder why they're building so close to existing stores?

----------


## ljbab728

> That's surprising.  There's a 7-11 at NW 164th and May and a Braums at NW 164th and Penn.  I wonder why they're building so close to existing stores?


There are many 7-11 stores closer together than that in OKC.  There are 4 within two 2 miles from me.

----------


## Pete

With the widening of Portland, this intersection will be even more important over time.

----------


## baralheia

Exactly, and combined with all of the new housing that's come online in the last several years in that area, the 178th/Portland intersection sees a much higher VPD.

----------


## Pete

Plans filed to completely rebuild the location at Hefner & Rockwell.

----------


## DowntownMan

> Plans filed to completely rebuild the location at Hefner & Rockwell.


I've heard rumors of a planned store at memorial and county line road

----------


## Pete

New Braum's planned for Piedmont area, on north side of NW Expressway to the east of Piedmont Road and directly west of Great Plains Bank.

----------


## Dustin

They need to destroy the one on May between 122nd and Hefner.  They obviously don't know how to hire employees who care about their job.  The food is consistently bad and it's so obvious that they don't cook your food to order.  I've sent burgers back through the drive thru window multiple times because they were COLD...  I don't know why I keep coming back to this location.  I'm too optimistic...

----------


## Pete

I really, really wish they would rebuild that one at 17th & Classen.

The own the two lots to the west, so it would be easily accomplished.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

If they do hopefully they try and do an urban concept reducing the footprint adding structured parking in the back and new retail/apartments. One can dream right?

Speaking for Braums that need to be rebuilt the one on Danforth close to Kickingbird shopping center in Edmond is horrible. That one needs to go and be rebuilt.

----------


## rizzo

> They need to destroy the one on May between 122nd and Hefner.  They obviously don't know how to hire employees who care about their job.  The food is consistently bad and it's so obvious that they don't cook your food to order.  I've sent burgers back through the drive thru window multiple times because they were COLD...  I don't know why I keep coming back to this location.  I'm too optimistic...


I have the same problem with burgers from the memorial & macarthur location.  Hit the drive thru and drive 1.5 miles north to the house.  Open up the burger and the cheese is not melted at all.  The meat is not warm at all!  Seems they are cooking the meat and keeping them "warm".   I have to nuke my burgers more than not from the location.

----------


## kukblue1

I have heard they are going from a 1/3 pound burger to 1/4 pound burger starting next week.

----------


## Martin

> I have heard they are going from a 1/3 pound burger to 1/4 pound burger starting next week.




wow... hope that's not true.

----------


## Pete

The Braum's on NW 23rd just east of Meridian is getting a remodel.

Building permit filed today.

----------


## Martin

last week i shot a message to braum's corporate about the quarter pound thing and never heard back.  still curious if that's true.

----------


## Bullbear

> The Braum's on NW 23rd just east of Meridian is getting a remodel.
> 
> Building permit filed today.


Desperately needed.. there are several around town that could use some TLC..

----------


## kukblue1

It's true.  Also changed the way the make shakes too.  It's some kind of milk.  It's thicker almost like condensed milk.  It's not the same milk they used too.  A couple of people I over heard today didn't like them .

----------


## sooner88

> It's true.  Also changed the way the make shakes too.  It's some kind of milk.  It's thicker almost like condensed milk.  It's not the same milk they used too.  A couple of people I over heard today didn't like them .


That's too bad to hear, that's the only thing I get there anymore. I think their ice cream really has gone down hill. Hopefully they're not cutting costs even more.

----------


## Martin

> It's true.  Also changed the way the make shakes too.  It's some kind of milk.  It's thicker almost like condensed milk.  It's not the same milk they used too.  A couple of people I over heard today didn't like them .


confirmed tonight on the hamburgers... you were right.  the menu placard has been changed to reflect 1/4lb hamburgers.  the hamburger i ordered was noticeably smaller and a bit drier from what i guess is the reduced size.  this might be a dealbreaker for me.

----------


## mkjeeves

I switched to the 1/6 pound about 6 months ago. 1/3 pound was just too much for me. I could and would eat it but the 1/6 lb seems like a better portion. Hope they bring the green chilies back sometime.

----------


## warreng88

> The Braum's on NW 23rd just east of Meridian is getting a remodel.
> 
> Building permit filed today.


And just in time too. They lost their sign this weekend in the storm.

----------


## SoonerDave

One thing I don't get about Braum's is what seems to be wildly inconsistent quality control when it comes to management of their stores. You can find one Braum's that is seemingly always manicured, clean, well-kept, but then go a mile or two down the road and you find another that looks worse than your nearest WalMart. I realize most of that is in-store, local management, but at some point the company itself has to care - can't just blame it on a franchisee as they're not franchised. 

We also just don't go to the effort as much for the Braum's milk, ice cream, et al as we once did. We have so many good selections at our local grocery store it hardly seems worth the extra effort to go two miles down the road just for a jug of milk, etc. We used to love the convenience of getting some small groceries at the drive-thru, but since they killed that off they just kinda seem a little customer-hostile, so we just got out of the habit. Not saying we *never* do Braum's anymore, but they've kinda fallen off our radar a bit.

----------


## terryinokc

Thought I was maybe the only person in Oklahoma that didn't like Braums....some of their ice cream is OK,,,none nearly as good as Blue Bell.  Never buy milk there--not worth the extra stop and in my opinion has a kinda sweet aftertaste.  I'm a big milk drinker but don't like the taste of theirs. Their hot food has never impressed me.  And I think they have the worse French fries of anybody around.  Butter and half and half are good but way overpriced I think.

I do stop in for a quick "dinner" item or two....their fresh vegetables are usually pretty decent--and their bagged salad and spinach are well priced.   They have some chicken breast that is wrapped in bacon that is good to cook and cut up over salad.  I have friends that make a special trip just for milk....they think I'm "un-Oklahoman" for not loving Braums.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Thought I was maybe the only person in Oklahoma that didn't like Braums....some of their ice cream is OK,,,none nearly as good as Blue Bell.  Never buy milk there--not worth the extra stop and in my opinion has a kinda sweet aftertaste.  I'm a big milk drinker but don't like the taste of theirs. Their hot food has never impressed me.  And I think they have the worse French fries of anybody around.  Butter and half and half are good but way overpriced I think.
> 
> I do stop in for a quick "dinner" item or two....their fresh vegetables are usually pretty decent--and their bagged salad and spinach are well priced.   They have some chicken breast that is wrapped in bacon that is good to cook and cut up over salad.  I have friends that make a special trip just for milk....they think I'm "un-Oklahoman" for not loving Braums.


I do think they still make one of the best bacon cheeseburgers around.....but I haven't had one in a looong....loooong time... #sadface

----------


## emtefury

I go for the single scoop ice cream.  You cannot get it much cheaper any where else.  Braums is half the price of places like Orange leaf and cold stone.

----------


## turnpup

> Thought I was maybe the only person in Oklahoma that didn't like Braums....some of their ice cream is OK,,,none nearly as good as Blue Bell.  Never buy milk there--not worth the extra stop and in my opinion has a kinda sweet aftertaste.  I'm a big milk drinker but don't like the taste of theirs. Their hot food has never impressed me.  And I think they have the worse French fries of anybody around.  Butter and half and half are good but way overpriced I think.
> 
> I do stop in for a quick "dinner" item or two....their fresh vegetables are usually pretty decent--and their bagged salad and spinach are well priced.   They have some chicken breast that is wrapped in bacon that is good to cook and cut up over salad.  I have friends that make a special trip just for milk....they think I'm "un-Oklahoman" for not loving Braums.


You're not alone. I haven't been a fan for quite some time.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> I do think they still make one of the best bacon cheeseburgers around.....but I haven't had one in a looong....loooong time... #sadface


That's what I get almost every time.  Incidentally, I've gone there a time or two just because I was reading OKCTalk while hungry and encountered your avatar.

----------


## SoonerDave

> that's what i get almost every time.  Incidentally, i've gone there a time or two just because i was reading okctalk while hungry and encountered your avatar.


And that's *exactly* the burger I was thinking of when I went looking for that avatar!!!! LOL LOL LOL

bwaahahahahahahah!!!!! My eville master plan is working!!!!! Bwaaahahahahaah!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## SoonerDave

> I go for the single scoop ice cream.  You cannot get it much cheaper any where else.  Braums is half the price of places like Orange leaf and cold stone.


Well, I really wouldn't compare it to OrangeLeaf (different stuff) and Cold Stone, which I think is just absurdly overpriced to begin with. I think I took my son there one time when he was really young, took in the experience, and watched the guy mash up a couple of wads of ice cream and get charged something like $7 for it and realized I'd played the sucker one time, but never again...

----------


## Joe Kimball

The quarter pound burgers are allegedly to allow a shake option with the combo at the same price. Even if that were wholly true, which I suspect it isn't, you're on the hook for a shake if you just want a soda. With a smaller burger besides. I literally had a 1/3 bacon for two-thirds of a month during April. I may try one of the new 1/4s for S's and G's later tonight to be informed. When I asked some employees about it that day, they admitted they were bombarded over inquiries about the news, and added snarkily that it must have been a slow news day when I mentioned media attention over it. It was actually quite a speedy news day, but that's for other sub-fora!

I'm sad to hear about the shakes. I may again try a combo with one and be totally informed as to the new quality of things.  

I will add, though, that corporate was all over it that NIGHT when I complained on a weekend of poor food handling practices at the 112 and May store mentioned previously. So they're good with that.

----------


## KL_Moore

Re: The differences in the shakes - They now use fat free milk in their shakes by default (instead of the 2% they used to use unless requested otherwise). According to when I asked them on Facebook the change was made to make the shakes more nutritious (remember that unlike typical skim milk Braum's concentrates their fat free milk, which avoids the diluted taste of most skim milks and gives about 50% more nutrients in a given volume).

----------


## Joe Kimball

A late review, but my shake tasted absolutely fine. Maybe the slightest difference in texture, attributable to the milk change. Not sure why they're making them more nutritious.

The burger, of which a triple is now available to combat the skinny patties (I forgot to note price differences) was not as juicy as before. Seemed like it was well done. 

I'll still go for ice cream, but I think the food bird has flown for me. Too many other burger and shake options.

----------


## SoonerDave

> A late review, but my shake tasted absolutely fine. Maybe the slightest difference in texture, attributable to the milk change. *Not sure why they're making them more nutritious.*
> 
> The burger, of which a triple is now available to combat the skinny patties (I forgot to note price differences) was not as juicy as before. Seemed like it was well done. 
> 
> I'll still go for ice cream, but I think the food bird has flown for me. Too many other burger and shake options.


Trying to find a "nutritious" shake option is a bit absurd on its face. You're talking about a several-hundred-calorie treat no matter what, give or take. It's a little ironic in that I was watching a story just the other day in which scientists are now favoring a return to whole milk because the "full fat" actually aids in some other metabolic processes they didn't know about (wish I could remember the details) back when they decided we had to go low-fat or we'd all die. 

BTW, first cheeseburger I've had from Braum's in forever, and it was nothing special. Given so many options for better burgers elsewhere, I'm not too concerned if I get another one anytime soon.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Trying to find a "nutritious" shake option is a bit absurd on its face. You're talking about a several-hundred-calorie treat no matter what, give or take. It's a little ironic in that I was watching a story just the other day in which scientists are now favoring a return to whole milk because the "full fat" actually aids in some other metabolic processes they didn't know about (wish I could remember the details) back when they decided we had to go low-fat or we'd all die. 
> 
> BTW, first cheeseburger I've had from Braum's in forever, and it was nothing special. Given so many options for better burgers elsewhere, I'm not too concerned if I get another one anytime soon.


The wife brought home Braum's burgers last evening. First time for Braum's for us in several weeks. I had read on here about the reduction in size of the burger patties and was curious how much difference it would make. BIG difference. Not only was the patty smaller, but, the entire burger was smaller. Also noticeably smaller in overall size(like bun, etc). I asked her if the prices were the same or reduced. Of course, she paid no attention to the price. Just got em  and brought em home. If the price is the same for a noticeably smaller product, I think Braum' has made a BIG mistake. There are lots of places to get a quality burger these days.

----------


## SoonerDave

> The wife brought home Braum's burgers last evening. First time for Braum's for us in several weeks. I had read on here about the reduction in size of the burger patties and was curious how much difference it would make. BIG difference. *Not only was the patty smaller, but, the entire burger was smaller. Also noticeably smaller in overall size(like bun, etc).* I asked her if the prices were the same or reduced. Of course, she paid no attention to the price. Just got em  and brought em home. If the price is the same for a noticeably smaller product, I think Braum' has made a BIG mistake. There are lots of places to get a quality burger these days.


I noticed EXACTLY the same thing. Major downsize. Braum's used to have one of the best bacon cheeseburgers around, but not anymore. And if they garbage up their milkshakes, too, at some point it becomes absurd to even bother.

----------


## catch22

I was wondering why I haven't liked their shakes the past few times I've visited OKC. They tasted different and had a much thinner consistency.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I don't buy milk like I buy gas, so excuse my ignorance: is skim milk cheaper?

Their birdie on a card full of bogeys of late is their Mother's Circus ice cream, an Elvisian dessert of sorts in that it's sweet, has cookies in with the ice cream, and it's pink. I've got some old receipts on the counter, and I'll compare prices later as I get another, um, three-pinter of ice cream....

----------


## Jim Kyle

I can definitely taste the LACK of richness in their shakes this week, compared to just a few weeks ago -- and I habitually use 1% milk on my cereal!

Different rant: Their new building at Rockwell and Hefner is laid out atrociously. Routing the drive-thru traffic along the front of the building and forcing everyone to walk at least 50 feet in the open -- it's more than that unless one uses Handicap parking! -- is definitely not customer-friendly. Both the McArthur and Memorial, and NW Highwas west of Council, have the same floor plan but allow parking next to the entrances. Why couldn't they have done the same just one more time?

----------


## mugofbeer

Take a card from inside the store and file a complaint.  if that doesn't work then file it with the manager.  There are many other alternatives and no one is forcing anyone to eat there.  Enough complaints and Braums will make new changes

----------


## Joe Kimball

Trust me—I'd just be writing them every day. There's literally always something, eg., yesterday I nearly fell at the horribly-designed Hefner and Rockwell location because the floor was visibly  clean yet GREASY. I called out the young employee sitting on his thumb to get a wet floor sign, which he did without a word three minutes later. Two days earlier, it was more stinginess with the lids on a yogurt to go; that is, they hand the towering mass over without a lid unless you insist.

And yes, I'm pretty much forced to go there due to familial requests. 

By the way, couldn't find an old receipt yet, but the 3/4 pound combo is nine and change. I'm pretty sure the prices were jacked based on that alone.

----------


## traxx

Braum's has long had customer service problems and that doesn't make any sense to me since it's a family business. They should be going above and beyond on customer service and cleanliness to compete with the larger fast food restaurants. They should give you something that you can't get at the larger places. But they don't.

I was at Braum's last night getting milk. I walked up and there was no one on either register. I'd been through that many times before; where there's no one on the register and you're looking over at the kitchen trying to get someone's attention to come and check you out and you end up waiting for a minute or two. I was tired, wanted to just get home, so I rang the milk myself and ran my card and then came to the part where it said waiting for cashier. If a cashier wasn't needed to hit a little button, I could've been done and out the door before any employees noticed I needed help. Suddenly there was a person on each register to check me out and the people behind me. And that's not the way it should work.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Braum's has long had customer service problems and that doesn't make any sense to me since it's a family business. They should be going above and beyond on customer service and cleanliness to compete with the larger fast food restaurants. They should give you something that you can't get at the larger places. But they don't.
> 
> I was at Braum's last night getting milk. I walked up and there was no one on either register. I'd been through that many times before; where there's no one on the register and you're looking over at the kitchen trying to get someone's attention to come and check you out and you end up waiting for a minute or two. I was tired, wanted to just get home, so I rang the milk myself and ran my card and then came to the part where it said waiting for cashier. If a cashier wasn't needed to hit a little button, I could've been done and out the door before any employees noticed I needed help. Suddenly there was a person on each register to check me out and the people behind me. And that's not the way it should work.


This is and always has been an endemic problem for Braum's, and I get the impression they just don't give a crud about it. Makes me wonder if some other dairy outfit that knows the customer service/store management side in the ways Braums obviously doesn't/won't could come in here and give them a run for the money, just like OnCue finally got 7-11 to wake up and try improving their product. 

Then again, maybe its just a matter of doing too much. I remember what a treat it used to be to go to Braum's for a simple ice cream cone back when I was a kid, and it was so good, and all they did was ice cream and a minimal dairy offering, and everyone was happy. Now they're trying to be fast food, a grocery store, a 7-11, a dairy, and not doing any of them particularly well anymore. Alas.

----------


## SOONER8693

> This is and always has been an endemic problem for Braum's, and I get the impression they just don't give a crud about it. Makes me wonder if some other dairy outfit that knows the customer service/store management side in the ways Braums obviously doesn't/won't could come in here and give them a run for the money, just like OnCue finally got 7-11 to wake up and try improving their product. 
> 
> Then again, maybe its just a matter of doing too much. I remember what a treat it used to be to go to Braum's for a simple ice cream cone back when I was a kid, and it was so good, and all they did was ice cream and a minimal dairy offering, and everyone was happy. Now they're trying to be fast food, a grocery store, a 7-11, a dairy, and not doing any of them particularly well anymore. Alas.


I believe that I have read that a Baskin Robbins is going in next to the new 7/11 at 4th and Telephone rd in Moore. I've never liked BR as much as Braum's, but, I will sure be giving it a try now that the quality of Braum's is slipping.

----------


## traxx

I didn't think a change from 2% to skim could change a shake that much. I bought a small chocolate shake this weekend, took a sip and then suddenly remembered the conversations on here. Yep, it taste different and not in a good way.

I'm guessing all these changes that Braum's has made recently is to help the bottom line. But they're making it worse. They've been told over and over by customers how to improve. People have often said they go to Braum's because they like their products and they go in spite of not liking the actual store. Keep the products that are working for you the same -- milk, ice cream, shakes. Everybody likes your shakes. Don't change that because it'll just screw it up. What you do change is provide better customer service, meaning be more attentive to the customers' needs, decrease wait times in line as well as the drive through and be friendly. Clean the stores and keep them that way. People hate going into and dining in dirty, sticky stores. And finally, make a better burger. Making a decent burger isn't rocket science. It doesn't have to be the best burger, just make a decent one. People come in for the ice cream so if you have a decent burger then that'll work. 

Basically what I'm saying is, for the things they need to change, copy off of a places like In n Out. Clean stores, clean employees, friendly & good customer service, and speedy service. Oh and a decent burger. If they'd just done those things then their bottom line would've improved. With the changes that they made, I don't see anything for their bottom line but disappointment.

----------


## Ginkasa

I feel like the decent burger part was covered.  I've never been a particular fan (but never had issues with the burgers either), but I know a few people that considered them best.  I haven't a burger since the recent change, but it seems like that's gone now from the impressions I've heard.  It is certainly very frustrating to have a business that you appreciate continue to make bad decisions.

----------


## traxx

> I feel like the decent burger part was covered.  I've never been a particular fan (but never had issues with the burgers either), but I know a few people that considered them best.  I haven't a burger since the recent change, but it seems like that's gone now from the impressions I've heard.  It is certainly very frustrating to have a business that you appreciate continue to make bad decisions.


To me their burgers tended to be mushy. Maybe a better bun was the answer. Whatever the case, making a smaller burger and charging the same price was not the answer.

----------


## Pete

I had a burger combo recently and didn't particularly miss the bigger patty, which I always found to be too much anyway.

And the shake (which is now included for the same price as before where you only got a soft drink) was thick and delicious.


I realize that quality varies widely at Braum's but from this one experience, I have to say I liked the change.

----------


## riflesforwatie

I haven't noticed a ton of change in the shake consistency (tried a couple in the past week), but I haven't had a Braum's burger in a long time. One thing that is consistent from time to time and location to location, though, is that Braum's continues to be filthy...

----------


## Pete

> I haven't noticed a ton of change in the shake consistency (tried a couple in the past week), but I haven't had a Braum's burger in a long time. One thing that is consistent from time to time and location to location, though, is that Braum's continues to be filthy...


I live near the one at I-44 and Penn and it's pretty dirty and very dated, with ripped seat cushions, etc.

For the life of me, I don't know how that organization allows this.  Do they not visit their own stores?

----------


## traxx

> I haven't noticed a ton of change in the shake consistency (tried a couple in the past week), but I haven't had a Braum's burger in a long time. One thing that is consistent from time to time and location to location, though, is that Braum's continues to be filthy...


For me it wasn't the consistency of the shake as much as the flavor.

----------


## d-usa

The worst part of a meal at Braums for me was always their fries. OK fresh, but they could be terrible by the time you get home from the drive through.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Just curious, but can a customer request that they make an ordered shake with whole milk?

----------


## Jersey Boss

Went last night and had no problem with requesting the shake to me made with whole milk.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Went last night and had no problem with requesting the shake to me made with whole milk.


In my book, it's completely frustrating to have to *ask* for it that way. It should be the other way around - make it with whole and let customers request the non-fat version.

----------


## riflesforwatie

> Went last night and had no problem with requesting the shake to me made with whole milk.


I'm going to start trying that. Thanks!

----------


## BBatesokc

> I go for the single scoop ice cream.  You cannot get it much cheaper any where else.  Braums is half the price of places like Orange leaf and cold stone.


Funny you mention that. We had a single scoop Braums nightmare last night. Decided to stop in and each get a single scoop. Wife loves peppermint so that's what she ordered. The girl behind the counter - who couldn't seem to pull herself away from taking gossip to other employees - said "sorry, there isn't enough peppermint left for a single scoop." To which I replied, "then why is it still in the freezer if you can't fulfill the smallest size offering?" She just responded with a confused look. So, I asked if they had anymore peppermint in the freezer. Her reply; "Yeah, but it will be too cold for me to scoop." To which I asked, "so why is this one still in here? Why not pull it and put a new one in that you can serve customers?" She literally said, "I don't know."

She then ordered Rocky Road - SAME DAMN CONVERSATION AS WITH THE PEPPERMINT, but this time she tried to make a full cones worth but couldn't do it.

Honestly, I have no idea why I even bother with Braums anymore. The burgers are not consistently good, they are now smaller for the same price and the service and cleanliness are horrendous.

----------


## AP

> I live near the one at I-44 and Penn and it's pretty dirty and very dated, with ripped seat cushions, etc.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't know how that organization allows this.  Do they not visit their own stores?


I just went to this store for lunch, which is also about .5 miles from my house, and it was just as dirty as usual.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> In my book, it's completely frustrating to have to *ask* for it that way. It should be the other way around - make it with whole and let customers request the non-fat version.


Could not agree more with this sentiment. It seems like a business would want to put their "best foot forward" when serving the public. It reminds me of a local burger joint that would default to crappy beef instead of defaulting to the grass fed option. They saw the error in this and I hope Braums does as well.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Could not agree more with this sentiment. It seems like a business would want to put their "best foot forward" when serving the public. It reminds me of a local burger joint that would default to crappy beef instead of defaulting to the grass fed option. They saw the error in this and I hope Braums does as well.


For those who are wondering, including myself, I want to say he's referring to Irma's burger shack

----------


## Joe Kimball

> The girl behind the counter - who couldn't seem to pull herself away from taking gossip to other employees - said "sorry, there isn't enough peppermint left for a single scoop." To which I replied, "then why is it still in the freezer if you can't fulfill the smallest size offering?" She just responded with a confused look. So, I asked if they had anymore peppermint in the freezer. Her reply; "Yeah, but it will be too cold for me to scoop." To which I asked, "so why is this one still in here? Why not pull it and put a new one in that you can serve customers?" She literally said, "I don't know."
> 
> She then ordered Rocky Road - SAME DAMN CONVERSATION AS WITH THE PEPPERMINT, but this time she tried to make a full cones worth but couldn't do it.


There are two locations with unacceptable extremes near me that deal with lackadaisical employee attitudes. One of them is just as you describe, with the employees huddled at the ice cream counter as if the building were listing that direction (while three are on the food side and  waiting times are phenomenally lengthy), and the other where service is efficient, but the sensibility is enforced by one or more assistant managers that make me cringe with their constant yelling.  

I've also gotten the "too-cold-to-scoop" thing over the years. They have spades they sell in the front; certainly those could do the trick, if at the expense of a bit of work? I once insisted on some fresh, years ago, and I was happy to wait. But you have to insist. The real solution of course is for they to be on top of the stocking.

----------


## KL_Moore

I learned that the milk Braum's now use in the shakes (by default) is a milk made specifically for that purpose (it's like their fat-free milk but condensed even more - I originally thought it was just their regular fat-free milk but it's not).

----------


## Pete

It has to be said that a good burger with a good-sized order of fries and a shake for $6.99 is a pretty big bargain.

That's about the same (or slightly more) than a McDonald's Quarter Pounder meal with a soft drink.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> It has to be said that a good burger with a good-sized order of fries and a shake for $6.99 is a pretty big bargain.
> 
> That's about the same (or slightly more) than a McDonald's Quarter Pounder meal with a soft drink.


There was a couple of weeks during the last month, before the burger change, where I had a combo for dinner most every night. I was really enjoying them, and the quality of the large patty led me to overlook a lot of things! I rarely got a shake, as I didn't want it to conflict with the burger (like how when I got a double bison at Garage last night, I didn't repeat the mistake of getting cheese on it).

----------


## traxx

> It reminds me of a local burger joint that would default to crappy beef instead of defaulting to the grass fed option.


They Serve Horses, Don't They?

----------


## kukblue1

Oh should I go there or not.  I work part-time for them only for lunch.  I was a McDonald's manager for year late 80's 90's.  Semi Manager at applebee's for 10 years.  So I have worked in food service for years and honestly Braums has no clue how to run their stores.  I would say more but I don't want to get in trouble.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Could not agree more with this sentiment. It seems like a business would want to put their "best foot forward" when serving the public. It reminds me of a local burger joint that would default to crappy beef instead of defaulting to the grass fed option. They saw the error in this and I hope Braums does as well.


Seems these days, and it's not exclusive to Braum's, that customer service is just too much of a pain in the you-know-where for most retail establishments to provide these days. Many are so busy with "health-friendly" menu choices or adding wifi or putting up new 50" video screens that they just don't care that their core product and the way they deliver it just sucks rocks - and they get all bent out of shape if you point that out to them.  Almost like they expect you to understand they're doing you a _favor_ by deigning to serve you, especially if it's even slightly departed from what they'd perceive to be their "normal process."

----------


## Pete

But the truth is, all their locations seem to be busy almost all the time.

So, no matter how messy and dated the stores and how poor the service, people still flock.

I complain too but I go an awful lot.

----------


## Richard at Remax

I get the deer in the headlight look at Braum's more than any other fast food place in OKC by tenfold. On basic things too like asking for no tomatoes on a burger. And it shows up with tomatoes. It's fascinating.

----------


## Roger S

> I get the deer in the headlight look at Braum's more than any other fast food place in OKC by tenfold. On basic things too like asking for no tomatoes on a burger. And it shows up with tomatoes. It's fascinating.


Yes... I stopped going for breakfast when I ordered a bagel with sausage & cheese and got some kind of a biscuit with a veggie egg omelet surprise.... Wasn't uncommon to get ham instead of sausage too.

----------


## traxx

> Oh should I go there or not.  I work part-time for them only for lunch.  I was a McDonald's manager for year late 80's 90's.  Semi Manager at applebee's for 10 years.  So I have worked in food service for years and honestly Braums has no clue how to run their stores.  I would say more but I don't want to get in trouble.


I don't want you to get in trouble but I really am interested in what more you have to say.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Dang. Someone pressed the Braums Button. Imagine that. =~)
Just checkin' in t' see what my condition is in . . . =~)

Visiting The Local Braums is what could be described as an exercise in observation, patience, loyalty and gratitude. This is especially true should you choose to visit The Original Service Counter. The one inside the Local Store.

Without getting all "religious" or whatever, a visit to the Local Braums can be nearly Zen-like in its levels of experience and meaning. If, that is, you shift your perspective for a few brief moments in time and roll with the flow.

In the interests of complete transparency, I must admit that I am totally biased in favor of Braums Milk. Even the fat free variety. In fact, only the fat free variety. It's the only milk I will drink. Because it is just that good. In my humble opinion. And my wife shares my opinion. =~)

I also lean favorably in the direction of the offerings of Braums in the mini grocery store area. This section was added to the original local building more than a few years ago. I can say with complete confidence and without fear of contradiction that if you can't put together a decent, tasty, home-cooked (or re-heated) meal from what they offer in that area of the store, (while you are there to pick up a gallon of milk) then apparently actual "cooking" resides outside of your skill set. 

The only real "problem" or "opportunity for improvement" seems to be--in my humble opinion only (imhoo)--the effective management of the customer traffic at the "original" counter (that is the counter immediately adjacent to the drive-thru). This is where the burgers and treats--that made Braum's famous in the first place--are served. Maybe twice a month I visit that counter in search of The Perfect Malts. Without exception, I encounter a "traffic jam." The Perfect Malts are at about 80% Perfect. =~)

That being said, I think I can state, without fear of meaningful objections or contradictions, that "the problem" or "room for improvement" (inside the store) is essentially caused by a Customer Conflict regarding Sign-age, Line-age, Lay-out and Man-ners. Again, this "room for improvement" exists only inside the store should you choose to go for a "treat"  rather than simple milk and groceries . . .  and aren't particularly fond of Drive-Thrus (because of the unnecessary carbon emmisions and so forth involved in that line of thinking). 

In other words, the dangling signs, above the counter, with information and directions about where to order what and how to pay for it, seem to serve only to cause confusion, hold up the flow of commerce and sort of detract from the overall experience. They also test the concept of Manners, which is not necessarily a bad thing. This minor glitch in directing and moving in-store customers through the purchase process could very easily be corrected. All it would involve would be adjusting the signage and providing a waiting area for those seeking ice cream treats that doesn't involve blocking the ordering line.

It would also probably help to improve the morale of all those kids (excuse me: Youngsters/Young People)--some, perhaps, on their very first job ever--doing the very best they can to provide ice cream treats and burgers, within a matrix of controlled chaos and rude customers under the instruction, guidance and direction of a couple of seasoned supervisors, who are also doing the very best they can: To make People Greatful. And Happy.

btw: Even if you only hit the Treat and Burger Counter (at the local Braums) a couple of times a month, the perfect recipe for a couple of perfect malts (shared with two of the on-site managers who apparently got the concept and shared it with the kids) goes something like this: "Two Medium Malts. One Chocolate. One Vanilla. Double Malt. Thin." (It's like code. The ice cream balances out the no fat milk =~)

----------


## ctchandler

RM,
I didn't think you could buy malts anymore.  They are great and if I still ate sweet stuff, it would be my preference over shakes.  My sister kind of invented a malt, it's a Coca Cola malt and was very tasty.
C. T.

----------


## Martin

> I didn't think you could buy malts anymore.


you absolutely can since i ordered one from braum's just last week.

----------


## stile99

Is Braum's better about actually adding the malt than Sonic is?  I've given up ordering a malt at Sonic, apparently malts and shakes are the same thing to them.  Haven't even tried for a couple years after a manager came out to explain to me that there wasn't a difference.

To be fair, I don't think Sonic has advertised a malt in awhile, but they really should say "we no longer offer malts" instead of telling people they are the same.

----------


## RadicalModerate

@stile99 Braums never has an issue with asking for double malt. In fact, you could probably ask for triple or quadruple malt. On a couple of occasions I've asked for some of the malt powder to take home and they obliged at no cost. p.s. I used to really like Braums hamburgers but I guess I haven't had one since they apparently shifted to a smaller size.  If that is the only change they made, I don't think it would be a major disappointment to me.

----------


## RadicalModerate

@ctchandler: The idea of malt in a Coke sounds just as decent as a Hollywood Coke. Remember Hollywood Cokes? Coca-Cola with Vanilla flavoring. Not bad at all. But when it comes to the rare soft drink I prefer plain Dr. Pepper or Sprite.

----------


## ctchandler

> @ctchandler: The idea of malt in a Coke.


RM,
Not malt in a coke, but coke in a malted drink as an additive.  Try it, it's excellent.  I agree, malt powder in a glass of Coca Cola doesn't sound good to me either.  They just make a normal vanilla ice cream malt and add some coke.
C. T.

----------


## SoonerDave

> But the truth is, all their locations seem to be busy almost all the time.
> 
> So, no matter how messy and dated the stores and how poor the service, people still flock.
> 
> I complain too but I go an awful lot.


True, and that momentum may be what they're counting on...but I think of folks like my own family...we were very much Braum's regulars, went out of our way to pick up their milk and ice cream, but at some point - and I can't pinpoint exactly when - the value proposition kinda turned. When the waits got longer and the stores got, well, nastier, I think we finally just decided it wasn't worth it anymore. Am I saying we never do Braum's anymore? Not at all. But do we visit there with the same frequency we did, say, five, or ten years ago? Not even close. And I have to think we're not *that* exceptional in our behavior. 

Then again, WalMart has made billions with stores that haven't seemingly been cleaned in a decade, so perhaps that's the most persuasive counterpoint against the "someday they'll have to change" argument.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Dang. Someone pressed the Braums Button. Imagine that. =~)
> Just checkin' in t' see what my condition is in . . . =~)
> 
> Visiting The Local Braums is what could be described as an exercise in observation, patience, loyalty and gratitude. This is especially true should you choose to visit The Original Service Counter. The one inside the Local Store.
> 
> Without getting all "religious" or whatever, a visit to the Local Braums can be nearly Zen-like in its levels of experience and meaning. If, that is, you shift your perspective for a few brief moments in time and roll with the flow.
> 
> In the interests of complete transparency, I must admit that I am totally biased in favor of Braums Milk. Even the fat free variety. In fact, only the fat free variety. It's the only milk I will drink. Because it is just that good. In my humble opinion. And my wife shares my opinion. =~)
> 
> ...


Rad, I appreciate the thoughtful post and the position you're advocating, but for me I don't think a few signs is going to make up for dirty, understaffed stores, and I won't say I've encountered rudeness from a Braum's staffer - and I think its a cautionary notion to imply that negative perception is being driven primarily (or even significantly?) by rude customers. Every retail presence has to deal with rude customers; that's just a fact of life. Doesn't make it right; it's just life. And I can honestly say I've not had any personal, one-on-one "bad experiences" with a hostile/rude/disrespectful/(insert your favorite similar word here) Braum's employee - my observations are more general about the Braum's stores I've visited/frequented over the years. It's just a direction I sense, that's all. 

I guess I contrast the way I see Braum's going against how something like Chick-Fil-A is run; their stores are almost always clean, their service people seemingly always have a pleasant demeanor, and seem genuinely pleased to serve you. That's integrated into their company ethos. For Braum's it seems an afterthought - if it's considered at all. And, as I said, I don't think signage will fix that.

----------


## jn1780

> True, and that momentum may be what they're counting on...but I think of folks like my own family...we were very much Braum's regulars, went out of our way to pick up their milk and ice cream, but at some point - and I can't pinpoint exactly when - the value proposition kinda turned. When the waits got longer and the stores got, well, nastier, I think we finally just decided it wasn't worth it anymore. Am I saying we never do Braum's anymore? Not at all. But do we visit there with the same frequency we did, say, five, or ten years ago? Not even close. And I have to think we're not *that* exceptional in our behavior. 
> 
> Then again, WalMart has made billions with stores that haven't seemingly been cleaned in a decade, so perhaps that's the most persuasive counterpoint against the "someday they'll have to change" argument.


I think what keeps Braums going is low competition in the market, good geographic placement of stores, Market fresh grocery which goes along with geographic  placement, along with serving breakfast. This last one is pretty big when you consider the two closest competitors mentioned below don't have breakfast.

Freddys and DQ are the closest competitors, but really they are significantly outnumber by Braums stores in the OKC market.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> I guess I contrast the way I see Braum's going against how something like Chick-Fil-A is run; their stores are almost always clean, their service people seemingly always have a pleasant demeanor, and seem genuinely pleased to serve you. That's integrated into their company ethos.


It most definitely comes from the top down. My middle son was an assistant manager of a Chick-Fil-A for several years while getting his property management business off the ground, and he tells me that although most of the local stores are franchise operations, corporate management insists on high standards and nobody can simply put up the cash and get a franchise. Competition for any opening is extremely stiff, and corporate sends folk around the country to verify that standards are being met in daily operation. One may differ with the political position of the chain's founders (who retain control) but they definitely insist on good customer service.

Braum's stores, OTOH, are company-owned and apparently have no oversight. It's all up to each store manager to set the tone, so there's no consistency. Unfortunately. I agree with Rad that their milk is the very best, but everything else seems to be going down a very slippery slope!

----------


## Pete

I find the huge majority of the problems (dated, messy stores) are solved by going through the drive-through.

Can't get everything that way of course but I mind waiting less in the comfort of my own car and really, they are relatively quick.

----------


## kukblue1

> It most definitely comes from the top down. My middle son was an assistant manager of a Chick-Fil-A for several years while getting his property management business off the ground, and he tells me that although most of the local stores are franchise operations, corporate management insists on high standards and nobody can simply put up the cash and get a franchise. Competition for any opening is extremely stiff, and corporate sends folk around the country to verify that standards are being met in daily operation. One may differ with the political position of the chain's founders (who retain control) but they definitely insist on good customer service.
> 
> Braum's stores, OTOH, are company-owned and apparently have no oversight. It's all up to each store manager to set the tone, so there's no consistency. Unfortunately. I agree with Rad that their milk is the very best, but everything else seems to be going down a very slippery slope!


Everything comes down from Corporate.  That is part of the problem with Braums   Managers have no control of their stores.  Braums expect their stores to run the same way at every location which isn't possible.  They have a set of rules for every store.  Not every store is going to have the same needs.  Managers are in crew positions from the time they walk into work until the time they leave.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Everything comes down from Corporate.  That is part of the problem with Braums   Managers have no control of their stores.  Braums expect their stores to run the *same way at every location which isn't possible*.  They have a set of rules for every store.  Not every store is going to have the same needs.  Managers are in crew positions from the time they walk into work until the time they leave.


Chick-fil-a says "hi." Heck, so does old-school McDonald's 

If Braum's has the rules. They need to enforce them. That's the whole point. I just refuse to believe that a manager is so constrained by corporate minutiae that he or she can't tell someone to pick up a mop and clean the floors and tables when they need attention. As has been discussed here, some stores are nice, others are abysmal. If Braum's has the rules from a corporate level, they're not being imposed uniformly, and to me that necessarily implies that a bunch of managers are *not* being strangled by some notion of an overarching Braum's control structure.

----------


## jn1780

The whole point of the corporate structure is consistency.  Even when you have franchise owners involved, things certainly shouldn't very to much from manager to manager.

Every store will have its own personal challenges due to geographic location, but customers expect the same level of service at each location.

If stores have dramatically different needs, something is wrong.

----------


## Jim Kyle

I don't think there's any room to doubt that something is definitely wrong with customer servic e across the Braum's outlets in my area (four of them and each seems to follow a different set of rules). The question, simply put, is "What is it?"

----------


## Pete

Big building permit application today to remodel the Braum's on May near Hefner.

----------


## Rover

> Everything comes down from Corporate.  That is part of the problem with Braums   Managers have no control of their stores.  Braums expect their stores to run the same way at every location which isn't possible.  They have a set of rules for every store.  Not every store is going to have the same needs.  Managers are in crew positions from the time they walk into work until the time they leave.


The quickest way to kill a chain operation is to let managers and franchisees freelance.  It almost killed Sonic until it consolidated ownership with Steve Linn enforcing standards and meathods.  Multi unit food operations MUST be consistent from store to store.

----------


## barrettd

> Big building permit application today to remodel the Braum's on May near Hefner.


Good. That store is in desperate need of a makeover.

----------


## Joe Kimball

It still has "No Smoking" signs up at some tables, IIRC.

----------


## Slimjim

> Everything comes down from Corporate.  That is part of the problem with Braums   Managers have no control of their stores.  Braums expect their stores to run the same way at every location which isn't possible.  They have a set of rules for every store.  Not every store is going to have the same needs.  Managers are in crew positions from the time they walk into work until the time they leave.



ive been saying this for years about any business you cant cookie cut stores and businesses they dont all run the same way

----------


## SoonerDave

> ive been saying this for years about any business you cant cookie cut stores and businesses they dont all run the same way


McDonald's would beg to differ. So would Burger King, Taco Bell, etc etc. 

You can absolutely impose the same _standards and expectations_ from every store. Every store should be clean. Every store should be neat and orderly. That's not some MBA insight - it's common sense. The local managers aren't getting it done because Braums higher-ups aren't asserting the rules - and that's a disservice to those managers.

----------


## jn1780

> ive been saying this for years about any business you cant cookie cut stores and businesses they dont all run the same way


Depends on what you mean by "don't all run the same way".  The term best practices comes to mind.  Some stores may sell more ice cream than food or vice versa, but than you would scale up those areas appropriately. There shouldn't be any major deviations to how a store is run especially when talking about stores in the same city.

----------


## Rover

> ive been saying this for years about any business you cant cookie cut stores and businesses they dont all run the same way


Absolutely not true.  Franchising depends on consistency and reliability.  Standards and systems HAVE TO BE defined and enforced.  As a local example, some years back Sonic was almost fatally damaged by individual operators not following any real standards and systems.  Steve Linn bought it with Art Linkletter, developed close standards, forced everyone to follow them, and completely turned around the business to create the modern and now very successful chain Sonic is.

----------


## SoonerDave

Clarification time.

I'm hearing (well, reading) conflicting reports about Braum's and their awful new milkshakes.

On this thread, I've read that if you *request* whole milk in your milkshake, they'll make it that way. Otherwise, you get some yogurt/skim milk crap. I've read in some other places that they are now REFUSING to make shakes to order that way - you get the crap or you get nothing. 

Has anyone been told by Braum's staffers they will NOT make a shake with whole milk?

If Braum's truly is heading this direction, they should fold up their tents and quit. Some other outfit should come in here and circle buzzard-like the dead carcass that will become Braum's and start selling "real" milkshakes and advertise the crap out of it...

----------


## Martin

i haven't tried asking... but honestly, i can't tell a ton of difference in the shakes since the change.

i will say this, though... this past week, i thought i'd try a chocolate shake made with vanilla ice cream and chocolate syrup... some places do this as the standard and some as a special request.  when i asked for it at braum's, they opted to charge me $1 extra for a few squirts of syrup... literally NONE of the other places I've requested this have charged extra.  just seems to me that braum's doesn't know the first thing about customer service.

----------


## barrettd

> Clarification time.
> 
> I'm hearing (well, reading) conflicting reports about Braum's and their awful new milkshakes.
> 
> On this thread, I've read that if you *request* whole milk in your milkshake, they'll make it that way. Otherwise, you get some yogurt/skim milk crap. I've read in some other places that they are now REFUSING to make shakes to order that way - you get the crap or you get nothing. 
> 
> Has anyone been told by Braum's staffers they will NOT make a shake with whole milk?
> 
> If Braum's truly is heading this direction, they should fold up their tents and quit. Some other outfit should come in here and circle buzzard-like the dead carcass that will become Braum's and start selling "real" milkshakes and advertise the crap out of it...


I got a milkshake a week or so ago. It was awful. I remembered folks in this thread recommending to request with whole milk, so when my wife made a run the other night I told her to specifically request whole milk, which she did. 

They either ignored her, or the milkshakes are just that awful they couldn't be helped by whole milk. The shake was just as awful as the previous one. 

I will not be buying milkshakes from Braum's anymore. Probably a good thing for my health, in any case, not that I had them very often to begin with.

----------


## David

The orange sherbert freezes from Braum's are still as good as ever. 

Unfortunately.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I am next door to a Braum's as I type, so I figured I'd test this new revelation at the Hefner and Rockwell location.

I asked for a junior chocolate milkshake, and requested whole milk. I indeed got it that way with no issue—whole milk into the cup and chocolate ice cream. No extra charge in this case. Can't remember if syrup was default before. So there's a win!

----------


## SoonerDave

> I am next door to a Braum's as I type, so I figured I'd test this new revelation at the Hefner and Rockwell location.
> 
> I asked for a junior chocolate milkshake, and requested whole milk. I indeed got it that way with no issue—whole milk into the cup and chocolate ice cream. No extra charge in this case. Can't remember if syrup was default before. So there's a win!


That's great to hear. Sounds to me like some managers are just managing each Braum's however they want. Geez, where have we heard that before (in this thread)??

I wonder if a friendly, respectful customer letter to Braum's management would have any effect? This management chasm can't continue indefinitely. Eventually, those chickens will come home to roost.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> I'm hearing (well, reading) conflicting reports about Braum's and their awful new milkshakes.
> 
> ...I've read in some other places that they are now REFUSING to make shakes to order that way - you get the crap or you get nothing. 
> 
> Has anyone been told by Braum's staffers they will NOT make a shake with whole milk?
> ...


I forgot to ask: where are you reading this? I was wanting to look into this for myself. In the past, I definitely run into some conflicts with requests at different stores, usually involving an uninterested new employee and most often being corrected by a shift manager.

----------


## traxx

> I forgot to ask: where are you reading this? I was wanting to look into this for myself. In the past, I definitely run into some conflicts with requests at different stores, usually involving an uninterested new employee and most often being corrected by a shift manager.


Here

----------


## Joe Kimball

That's very good; thank you.

----------


## SOONER8693

> That's great to hear. Sounds to me like some managers are just managing each Braum's however they want. Geez, where have we heard that before (in this thread)??
> 
> I wonder if a friendly, respectful customer letter to Braum's management would have any effect? This management chasm can't continue indefinitely. Eventually, those chickens will come home to roost.


A good friend of mine did that very thing. He sent an e-mail to Drew Braum. He got a response, but, not from Drew Braum. Probably from a person in management below him. My friend and I were of the belief that the Braum's burgers were hard to beat for the value and quality. I used to work with him in the summer, and we would grab a Braum's burger at least twice a week when we were in the field. I had informed him about the downsizing of the burgers and no price reduction. Well, of course he tried them too, and agreed with me and others, the size was obviously different, but, quality as well. He found that within a 2 mile radius of his house, south OKC, there were now 8 other burger places where he could get a burger better than the new Braum's version for basically same price. He informed them of that in his e-mail.  The response was that Braum's always prides themselves on the quality and value of their items and believed the adding of a shake with the burgers offset the downsizing on the burgers themselves. In the end, the response said if he felt he could get a better value and quality elsewhere, to please do so.

----------


## SoonerDave

Makes me wonder if their business model is shifting their profit toward the ice cream and grocery products, implying they don't care so much about what is thought of their sandwiches. Or their dirty stores....

----------


## HangryHippo

Well this is absolute f**king ****.

----------


## rezman

> If you want it thick, just ask them. Every one I go to gladly makes mine super thick.


We're just talking  one store here, but after the 2nd time I was wondering what was up.  In my experience, malts and shakes from Braum's  have  always been thick, no matter which store I visited.  ... You shouldn't have to ask.

----------


## Pete

I moved all the Classen Circle discussion to a new thread:

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=43482

----------


## catch22

I am officially done with braums. I stopped by one this morning in Kansas and asked if I could have a shake made the old way. The guy refused to make it and said managers have been told from corporate to only stick to the new recipe.

I politely told him I was no longer interested in purchasing a shake as the new ones are terrible. So if they won't listen to the customers I am not interested in giving them my money.

----------


## traxx

I went to one in Edmond a couple of days ago to get one for one of my son's and daughter. I asked for it to be made the old way and the young guy behind the counter hesitantly said yes. He looked like he didn't know if he should and like he didn't want to but also didn't want to deal with telling a customer no. He was put in a bad situation. He probably didn't want to make his superiors mad but had probably dealt with other customers getting mad about not making it the old way.

----------


## Ginkasa

The more time passes, the more likely people will start running into Braum's employees who just don't know what the "old way" is or that there even was an "old way" to make shakes.

----------


## stile99

> The more time passes, the more likely people will start running into Braum's employees who just don't know what the "old way" is or that there even was an "old way" to make shakes.


Yup.  Try going into a Subway today and asking for the "V-cut" or "U-gouge".  By now you're pretty much guaranteed to have to explain it, and odds are very low you'll get it even after explaining it.

----------


## baralheia

> Depends on what you mean by "don't all run the same way".  The term best practices comes to mind.  Some stores may sell more ice cream than food or vice versa, but than you would scale up those areas appropriately. There shouldn't be any major deviations to how a store is run especially when talking about stores in the same city.


Exactly this. When I worked as a manager for Arby's, I actually worked for a franchisee - US Beef Corp. We had a *huge* book given to us by Arby's corporate called the Operations Standards Manual, that explained every thing that Arby's corporate expected of any of their branded stores, including standardized recipes, equipment, and procedures for many tasks in the store. Franchisees had some control over customizing their menus to suit local tastes with recipes marked "Optional", but others were required items. Additionally, most equipment required listed a few approved models within different price ranges, allowing a franchisee to acquire the equipment that is most suitable for them within the limitations set by Corporate. Any policies and procedures in that manual were strictly required (if they applied to your location, of course; like standards and procedures for  locations with outdoor seating, locations without a drive thru, etc). Corporate would also conduct regular audits to ensure the OSM was being followed, and any deviation was expected to be corrected within a short time frame. This ensured a consistent customer experience from store to store, even though menu items and store amenities might be different. This is the kind of standardization that Braum's _desperately_ needs - along with a culture shift to ensure everyone is on the same standards page.

----------


## SoonerDave

A bit more I heard about the Braum's shake fiasco: They've now concocted a 'milk syrup' potion that they ship to stores specifically to make milkshakes. The idea was to cut down on each store's consumption of inventoried milk (?). Nothing to do with taste, nothing to do with quality. Don't know if this is true or not, but if it's now a corporate thing it makes sense why they'd impose it downstream. 

People have to get serious about not tolerating this garbage as customers and not just let it keep going. Customers used to mean something.

----------


## catch22

It's a shame as I used to buy their shakes at least 2-3 times a week when I lived in OKC. I absolutely loved them, best shake available.

This new one is simply terrible and after today's interaction I am no longer going to even try to get a classic shake. If they would give the option of a classic shake, made the old way at a higher price I would gladly pay a premium. That seems like it could be a win-win for them if they are worried about milk inventory usage. The cheaper, new recipe could be the standard price shake, and a classic could cost an extra $1 for the trouble. I doubt they would even consider that.

----------


## catch22

I emailed Braum's to petition them to at least consider the option of adding classic shakes to the menu. Their response: 




> Dear xxxxxxxx, 
> 
> Thank you for your email and interest in Braum’s Ice Cream and Dairy. 
> Instead of using reduced fat milk to make shakes, we are now using more concentrated fat free milk. We have also removed the added sugar from the mix. This provides a higher protein, healthier product and improves the speed of making a shake. Once again, thank you for your comments. We appreciate your business and the opportunity to continue to earn it. 
> 
> Sincerely, 
> K. Manwell 
> Customer Service

----------


## barrettd

> I emailed Braum's to petition them to at least consider the option of adding classic shakes to the menu. Their response:


I'm done with their shakes. I used to love them, now they just taste artificial. Good thing for my health, in any case.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I'm done with their shakes. I used to love them, now they just taste artificial. *Good thing for my health, in any case*.


Nonsense. Over the course of a normal lifetime, I'd defy anyone to say that an occasional milkshake has *any* appreciable impact on lifespan one way or the other. But we've been culturally brainwashed to *believe* it does, at the behest of advertisers selling us synthetic yet supposedly "healthier" alternatives. Moderation in all things is the answer, like it always has been.

----------


## David

That depends entirely on how occasional. Two or three a week is probably a good way to gain a lot of weight over time.

----------


## barrettd

> Nonsense. Over the course of a normal lifetime, I'd defy anyone to say that an occasional milkshake has *any* appreciable impact on lifespan one way or the other. But we've been culturally brainwashed to *believe* it does, at the behest of advertisers selling us synthetic yet supposedly "healthier" alternatives. Moderation in all things is the answer, like it always has been.


Well, I probably would have 1-2 per week in stretches, and as a person with little self-control over eating, anything that causes me to cut back on sugar and fat is a good thing. It's just one more thing I won't feel compelled to eat. Now we have a Dairy Queen nearby, I can revisit the Oreo Blizzard. Hopefully, it's terrible, too.  :Smile:

----------


## SoonerDave

> That depends entirely on how occasional. Two or three a week is probably a good way to gain a lot of weight over time.


That depends on your metabolism and activity level. You could have a sky-high metabolism such that a high-calorie intake is burned up quickly and never get converted to fat. Like I said, it's all about moderation. Lots of factors in play. I've just never been a fan of the "villain food theology" that is so trendy these days.

My point is that I'm tired of the restaurants *forcing* their view of "healthy." Give me *options* and let *me*, the *customer* make the choice. Show me you want my *business* and not just my *money*. Big difference. Wouldn't be an ounce of hassle off Braum's life to offer a regular shake and a "lite" shake, although shaving calories off a shake in and of itself is kind of asinine IMHO.

----------


## emtefury

Am I in bizarro world.  Why would Braums want to try to make a healthier shake?  People going to Braums know the milk shake is not considered healthy.  People would go to Braums for a great tasting shake.

----------


## Roger S

I think McDonald's has finally learned this.... Saw an article recently where they are removing a lot of the "healthy" items from their menu and introducing some new calorie bomb items in an attempt to draw people in during non-peak times.

----------


## David

> That depends on your metabolism and activity level. You could have a sky-high metabolism such that a high-calorie intake is burned up quickly and never get converted to fat. Like I said, it's all about moderation. Lots of factors in play. I've just never been a fan of the "villain food theology" that is so trendy these days.
> 
> My point is that I'm tired of the restaurants *forcing* their view of "healthy." Give me *options* and let *me*, the *customer* make the choice. Show me you want my *business* and not just my *money*. Big difference. Wouldn't be an ounce of hassle off Braum's life to offer a regular shake and a "lite" shake, although shaving calories off a shake in and of itself is kind of asinine IMHO.


I am not talking about villain foods in the slightest. A Braum's shake is almost certainly the better part of a thousand calories, and the addition of that several times a week is going to be enough to make the vast majority of people fat over time.

Of course, whatever Braum's has done to their shakes has probably not addressed that problem directly, unless you count ruining the recipe to the point where people order fewer shakes.

----------


## catch22

> That depends entirely on how occasional. Two or three a week is probably a good way to gain a lot of weight over time.


Depends on your body. Anyone who knows me knows my metabolism is hyper active. I have weighed within 145-155 lbs for probably close to 10 years now. Doesn't matter what I eat or how much, I have always remained slender. That might change in the future, and I will adjust my diet when it does, but I am enjoying it now.

----------


## traxx

> I think McDonald's has finally learned this.... Saw an article recently where they are removing a lot of the "healthy" items from their menu and introducing some new calorie bomb items in an attempt to draw people in during non-peak times.


They are just throwing darts in the dark. They apparently have  no idea how to correct things. We're not asking for calorie bomb items. We've all said it in this thread many times before. It's not complex. Keep the things that already worked quite well, shakes, ice cream, milk. Fix the things that didn't work, customer service, dirty restaurants, soggy burgers.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Depends on your body. Anyone who knows me knows my metabolism is hyper active. I have weighed within 145-155 lbs for probably close to 10 years now. Doesn't matter what I eat or how much, I have always remained slender. That might change in the future, and I will adjust my diet when it does, but I am enjoying it now.


Exactly what I'm talking about.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I am not talking about villain foods in the slightest. A Braum's shake is almost certainly the better part of a thousand calories, and the addition of that several times a week is going to be enough to make the vast majority of people fat over time.
> 
> Of course, whatever Braum's has done to their shakes has probably not addressed that problem directly, unless you count ruining the recipe to the point where people order fewer shakes.


I was really just thinking of the "'healthy' food" notion in general, not so much the particulars of a shake or whatever. But if you're dealing with "several" milkshakes a week, you're already outside the "moderation" notion I talked about LOL  :Smile: 

I couldn't even tell you the last *year* I had *one* milkshake. Not saying I haven't stolen a spoonful from something my 19-year-old has picked up at Sonic (chocolate custard concretes, omigosh), but as far as downing a single shake myself...wow. Been years.

----------


## Urbanized

> The more time passes, the more likely people will start running into Braum's employees who just don't know what the "old way" is or that there even was an "old way" to make shakes.


What's crazy is that at Taco Bell - which surely has a more controlled corporate structure than Braum's - you can ask for old off-menu items - cheesarito, enchirito, chili cheese burrito, etc. - and 9 times out of 10 they will make them perfectly and without comment. One time out of ten the person taking the order has to ask someone else how to ring it or how it should be made, but they just do it. Because you are the customer.

----------


## hoya

Braums always did enough things right to counter all the things they did wrong.  Their burgers were pretty good, their ice cream and shakes were *really* good.  That made up for the grungy stores and the bad service.  I haven't gone there since these changes.  I don't know that I will go back, unless it's to get a banana split or something like that.  There are too many other places that make better burgers to mess around with Braums anymore.

----------


## baralheia

> What's crazy is that at Taco Bell - which surely has a more controlled corporate structure than Braum's - you can ask for old off-menu items - cheesarito, enchirito, chili cheese burrito, etc. - and 9 times out of 10 they will make them perfectly and without comment. One time out of ten the person taking the order has to ask someone else how to ring it or how it should be made, but they just do it. Because you are the customer.


Part of that, though, is Taco Bell is the master of inventing new menu items from the same bunch of ingredients that are also used elsewhere. The original incarnation of the Beefy Crunch Burrito was created to move more of the red chile-lime tortilla strips that were also used in the taco salad, for instance. From the way it's been described, Braum's is trying to move away from using revenue milk (the gallons sold on the shelf) and toward bulk-packaged milk instead, which saves on packaging costs. If they settled on only having extra-condensed skim available in the dispenser, an individual employee can't just go crack open a gallon or half gallon that would otherwise have been sold to a customer, partially because it would even further impact speed of service, partially because it would affect inventory, and partially because that would be more expensive for the store. I'm quite sure if there were other menu items that necessitated keeping a half gallon or gallon of regular milk on the bar, they would have little problem with using it to make you a custom shake - but I don't think that's the case here.

I'm not saying I like what they're doing, I'm just saying I understand from a management perspective.

----------


## Urbanized

Meh. If I want a milkshake I'm going to Tucker's anyway.

----------


## Roger S

> Meh. If I want a milkshake I'm going to Tucker's anyway.


No doubt.... And a burger!

----------


## tfvc.org

> Am I in bizarro world.  Why would Braums want to try to make a healthier shake?  People going to Braums know the milk shake is not considered healthy.  People would go to Braums for a great tasting shake.


They are using "more healthy" as an excuse/distraction from the real issue: cost savings.

----------


## John1744

Just from a management at a grocery store perspective I wonder how much loss they were coming across because people wouldn't mark down or store use gallons correctly plus it being tough to approximate sales for the grocery side in addition to sales for the shake side. Also makes me wonder if the restaurant side and the grocery side are inventoried / ran financially separate.

----------


## kukblue1

So has anyone else notice their fires have gotten a lot Skinnier.  I don't like them as much cause they get cold too quickly.  Not sure how many Braum's have made the switch yet.  They are still crinkle cut just skinny and not as thick as their older ones.

----------


## Rover

Fat and mushy is bad. Thin and crispy is good.  IMHO

----------


## SOONER8693

> So has anyone else notice their fires have gotten a lot Skinnier.  I don't like them as much cause they get cold too quickly.  Not sure how many Braum's have made the switch yet.  They are still crinkle cut just skinny and not as thick as their older ones.


They have downsized their burgers and now fries, and kept the same price. That should increase profits nicely. I expect we will see a 50 story Braum's tower soon in downtown OKC. LOL

----------


## barrettd

> So has anyone else notice their fires have gotten a lot Skinnier.  I don't like them as much cause they get cold too quickly.  Not sure how many Braum's have made the switch yet.  They are still crinkle cut just skinny and not as thick as their older ones.


I noticed that last week. I'm not a fan of the skinny fries. I guess I can finally be done with Braum's since their fries kept me hanging on  :Smile:

----------


## Rover

Went to a Braum's on May north of Hefner on Saturday and it was one of the worst experiences I've ever had at a joint of its kind.  Complete chaos.  Lines of people trying to order (not because there were so many people, but one inexperienced person at the register), and no one at the ice-cream line making cones, shakes, etc.  I waited a llllllooooonnnnnggggg time for the order and it was wrong. Then, they actually made two of my order.  A complete fiasco and no apologies.  

If this was a unique experience it would be bad enough, but it is the latest of several, though none quite this bad.  They are remodeling the buildings, but need to remodel their staff and how they operate.  If another dairy with really good ice-cream came in they would kill Braum's.

----------


## Pete

They are so poorly managed.

I can only imagine it's because they do so much business they don't really care.

Often, the people there are very nice but the whole place is chaotic.  And worse yet, often somewhat dirty and usually quite outdated, complete with duct tape on the booths.

----------


## Roger S

I only ever have breakfast from the drive-thru at Braum's but it's always been a crap shoot if I actually get what I ordered and I always order the exact same thing.... Everything bagel with sausage and cheese.

I've received omelette bagels, bacon and egg biscuits, plain bagel with ham..... How the hell you confuse sausage with any of those things is beyond me.

----------


## macfoucin

> ...If another dairy with really good ice-cream came in they would kill Braum's.


Culver's please come to OKC!!!

----------


## Anonymous.

> I only ever have breakfast from the drive-thru at Braum's but it's always been a crap shoot if I actually get what I ordered and I always order the exact same thing.... Everything bagel with sausage and cheese.
> 
> I've received omelette bagels, bacon and egg biscuits, plain bagel with ham..... How the hell you confuse sausage with any of those things is beyond me.


I have tried breakfast in the drive-thru here like 3 times ever, and you described every single time. It has literally never been correct. Even when I asked for something upcharged (like a ham slice) It isn't on there. Yet my receipt had it. Not bothered enough to deal with it, so I just quit trying.

----------


## Pete

I don't think I've ever seen such a successful business care so little about customer service and their reputation in general.

----------


## Roger S

> I have tried breakfast in the drive-thru here like 3 times ever, and you described every single time. It has literally never been correct. Even when I asked for something upcharged (like a ham slice) It isn't on there. Yet my receipt had it. Not bothered enough to deal with it, so I just quit trying.


If I had other options on my way to work I sure would..... Also forgot to mention that even when you do get the correct ingredients. There's no telling how it will be delivered.... Sometimes the bagel is toasted, sometimes microwaved, sometimes straight from the bag.... Sometimes the cheese is melted, sometimes it's still cold and unmelted.... fortunately the protein has always been cooked.... never been served raw sausage, bacon, or egg.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Culver's please come to OKC!!!


Culver's isn't actually good ice-cream, they make frozen custard, and even then they're not that good (compared to Kopp's and other places that aren't nationwide chains).

And if everybody that had a bad experience with Braum's JUST STOPPED GOING, they wouldn't be in business that long or they'd change and get better (and Oklahomans would be healthier for it).  We have pretty much never eaten there (once or twice and it was barely above McD-level), and stopped patronizing them long ago when they were out of half-gallons of 2% milk a few times (you're a FREAKING DAIRY, how can you be out of MILK?).

----------


## Pete

I, and clearly plenty of others, love the Braum's model and blend of products.

Despite my complaints, I patronize that place more often than any other.

It's still maddening though.

----------


## Roger S

> I, and clearly plenty of others, love the Braum's model and blend of products..


Yeah.... I drive by the one at 19th and Broadway in Moore occasionally in the evening and it's not quite Chick-Fil-A crazy busy but they have people wrapped around the building in the drive-thru consistently.

----------


## Pete

I live near one of their older stores at I-44 and Penn and even that place is always, always busy -- drive-thru and inside.

BTW, I like their grande breakfast burrito and they have never messed that one up.

----------


## Roger S

> BTW, I like their grande breakfast burrito and they have never messed that one up.


Ok, I'll give them that....... When they downsized their bagels several years ago. I tried the burritos for a short time and they did always get them prepared correctly.

----------


## Zuplar

> I don't think I've ever seen such a successful business care so little about customer service and their reputation in general.


100% agree with this.

Seems as though because they are so successful ownership figures why change anything.

Part of me wonders if we as Okies put up with the rough around the edges style because they are local. It's disappointing to me that they aren't consistent, because when they are on their game, they make some good food.

----------


## oklip955

I stop by the one on Danforth in Edmond all the time for a breakfast burrito and coffee. I never have had a bad one. Now the staff knows when I walk in and ask if I am getting the usual. Yes and its hot, fresh and just the way I like them. No issues. Ok the building is coming down soon for a total rebuild. No need to rebuild the staff at that store. I've had the burrito at other locations and I will say I have had some subpar.

----------


## ShadowStrings

> Culver's please come to OKC!!!


This would be a dream come true!

----------


## rezman

^ I frequent the Danforth store frequently as well. Only had a couple mixups in our order over time and was no big deal. Those things happen sometimes and the corrected it quickly. While the building is dated, the staff has always been friendly and helpful.  Haven't heard about a rebuild there. I stop by the store at 164th & Penn periodically, and it's a pretty nice store.

Pete,  back in the late 70's I worked at the Penn 39 Texaco that used to be on the corner of 39th & Penn, with that very Braum's right behind us.  That place is showing it's age.

----------


## Pete

> Pete,  back in the late 70's I worked at the Penn 39 Texaco that used to be on the corner of 39th & Penn, with that very Braum's right behind us.  That place is showing it's age.


Yeah, one of the older, dirtier Braum's around, although the store at 17th & Classen is worse.

And if they do go forward with Classen Circle location I'm sure this place will continue to languish.

----------


## Slimjim

Braums doesn’t give 2 ****s about the customers or their employees they replaced most of the staff at both north may stores the 63rd location is the 1 I frequented the most had a really great night shift crew fast friendly orders were correct never had to wait in the grocery area went back after the remodel most of the staff had been replaced service is slow employees are rude asked what happened to the previous managers and staff was informed they were not doing their jobs so they were let go told them service was better before it fast accurate and friendly won’t be going back the new general manager David just said ok they have other clients that will be glad to buy from braums

----------


## Dustin

I hear the May and Hefner location is getting a compete remodel as well as expansion.  Much needed.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Braums doesn’t give 2 ****s about the customers or their employees they replaced most of the staff at both north may stores the 63rd location is the 1 I frequented the most had a really great night shift crew fast friendly orders were correct never had to wait in the grocery area went back after the remodel most of the staff had been replaced service is slow employees are rude asked what happened to the previous managers and staff was informed they were not doing their jobs so they were let go told them service was better before it fast accurate and friendly won’t be going back the new general manager David just said ok they have other clients that will be glad to buy from braums


Well, in all honesty, when a store like that goes through a remodel that significantly cuts on in-store hours, a lot of folks just leave to find other employment. I have no idea if that's the case here, but I've seen a couple other Braum's remodels that all-but shut the place down other than the drive-thru, and sometimes for a week or two (maybe more?) it seems, and some people are bound to lose hours in that time. Some may not be able to afford to wait.

----------


## soonerguru

> Braums doesn’t give 2 ****s about the customers or their employees they replaced most of the staff at both north may stores the 63rd location is the 1 I frequented the most had a really great night shift crew fast friendly orders were correct never had to wait in the grocery area went back after the remodel most of the staff had been replaced service is slow employees are rude asked what happened to the previous managers and staff was informed they were not doing their jobs so they were let go told them service was better before it fast accurate and friendly won’t be going back the new general manager David just said ok they have other clients that will be glad to buy from braums


This is reminiscent of my experience calling in a complaint to Braum's. It's a weird place that seems impervious to modern operations or customer satisfaction.

----------


## Rover

> Well, in all honesty, when a store like that goes through a remodel that significantly cuts on in-store hours, a lot of folks just leave to find other employment. I have no idea if that's the case here, but I've seen a couple other Braum's remodels that all-but shut the place down other than the drive-thru, and sometimes for a week or two (maybe more?) it seems, and some people are bound to lose hours in that time. Some may not be able to afford to wait.


So, Corp should have traveling crews in place to mitigate the problem.  You compound the problem of inconveniencing your customer by adding to the chaos with a staff I’ll prepared to deal with it.  

If reduced hours are a problem for the staff, they could augment their time by having them get hours at other nearby stores.  Corp creates the problems and can solve the problems .....if they care to.

----------


## bucktalk

Heck I think every Braum's needs to have the Chick Filet folks come in for some serious, serious management/training. Can't think of a Braum's I've ever been too where the service was up to par.

----------


## TheTravellers

Braum's doesn't care about any of this, it's obvious.  They know they're going to rake it in from all the oblivious people that just don't care about getting their sandwich right, freshness, customer service, etc.  I'm just baffled by why people keep going back to bad places, as well as voting against their best interests repeatedly, same type of thing - learn from your mistakes, move on, don't vote for the person that keeps screwing you over, and find a new place to eat that gives at least half a crap about you 'cos Braum's doesn't.

----------


## rezman

> Heck I think every Braum's needs to have the Chick Filet folks come in for some serious, serious management/training. Can't think of a Braum's I've ever been too where the service was up to par.


The Braum's at 178th & Santa Fe has a couple former Chick Fil A emploeyees. I could immediately tell because they are always very nice and say "my pleasure" when i say "thank you".

----------


## scottk

Third! 

Every Culver's we have visited from Frisco, Texas to Madison, Wi has been great. It's unfortunate their is a "bubble" around Oklahoma where they don't expand. Closest stores are in north DFW or Joplin, MO.  Culver's stores are clean, great tasting food and custard/ice cream, and really the whole clean thing again.

----------


## oklip955

Its been several years ago. I did call them and ask if they had plans to expan into Oklahoma and they said yes. They just did not have anyone who wanted to run a franchize. They asked if I wanted. I said that I did not have the time to take care of my acreage and do that. I have talked to an owner operator. It does take lots of time to be able to run one. Now that I am a few years older and have to deal with a few more aches and pains, no I cannot. i have talked to a developer and asked if they would consider bringing in one. They don't have an interested party in being an operator. Anyone out there want to be an owner/operator so we can get one???

----------


## soonerguru

My hard boycott of Braum's is abated due to the decision to not move forward with demolition in Classen Circle. Still, I'm keeping them on probation until evidence exists that they will freshly prepare a hamburger and not be dirty.

----------


## BBatesokc

We are down to only patronizing Braums for Milk and peppermint ice cream. Which is a pain, because its a bit of a drive for other decent ice cream options.

----------


## SoonerDave

> So, Corp should have traveling crews in place to mitigate the problem.  You compound the problem of inconveniencing your customer by adding to the chaos with a staff I’ll prepared to deal with it.  
> 
> If reduced hours are a problem for the staff, they could augment their time by having them get hours at other nearby stores.  Corp creates the problems and can solve the problems .....if they care to.


I doubt seriously you're going to maintain "corporate teams" of people trained to...flip burgers and shovel ice cream. And you can't just shovel people to a different store...What about the people already working there? Cut their hours? It isn't like you can manufacture additional available work hours at a place that is fully staffed.

----------


## Slimjim

Actually you can if Corp gives them extra labor allowance

----------


## rizzo

Braum's has now gone with a thinner crinkle cut fry.  I also think the large packaging has been made smaller as well.  Thinner fries means a thinner package?

----------


## rizzo

> We are down to only patronizing Braums for Milk and peppermint ice cream. Which is a pain, because its a bit of a drive for other decent ice cream options.


I wont be going for anything but milk

----------


## u50254082

Did they change the milkshakes again? I went to the Moore Santa Fe location tonight and got a combo with a chocolate milkshake.

The milkshake now comes in a foam cup that seems to be labeled specifically for shakes and it says "BRAUM'S Chocolate Shake Made with Hand Dipped Real Ice Cream 24g protein". The taste was a bit.. off? Maybe like it was made from a powdered mix?

I remember getting one of these rip-off combos after they switched to 1/4lb patties and at that time, the shakes came in the more common paper cup and tasted a lot richer and like it was the real deal.

And maybe it's a sign or not, but I ended up at Braum's because literally every other fast food place in Moore at 6:30PM on a Wednesday night had a drive-thru line about 10 cars deep.

----------


## John1744

One of their recent commercials specifically mentioned a special shake milk they use now with extra protein in it.

----------


## StuckInTheCapitol825

I was told you can ask for your milkshake to be made with MILK, but it might not end well for you.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Did they change the milkshakes again? I went to the Moore Santa Fe location tonight and got a combo with a chocolate milkshake.
> 
> The milkshake now comes in a foam cup that seems to be labeled specifically for shakes and it says "BRAUM'S Chocolate Shake Made with Hand Dipped Real Ice Cream 24g protein". The taste was a bit.. off? Maybe like it was made from a powdered mix?
> 
> I remember getting one of these rip-off combos after they switched to 1/4lb patties and at that time, the shakes came in the more common paper cup and tasted a lot richer and like it was the real deal.
> 
> And maybe it's a sign or not, but I ended up at Braum's because literally every other fast food place in Moore at 6:30PM on a Wednesday night had a drive-thru line about 10 cars deep.


This is a rumored change to lower calories of their shakes. They have enough restaurants where they are going to have to list calories on the menu. Same thing with the smaller burger.

I would guess maybe that and maybe just saving money.

----------


## TheirTheir

I frequent the Braums at 17th and Classen regularly and have never had an issue that I can think of. Same manager has been there for awhile and everything seems to flow fine from my experiences.

----------


## traxx

> I was told you can ask for your milkshake to be made with MILK, but it might not end well for you.


I read this as MLK.

----------


## SoonerDave

> This is a rumored change to lower calories of their shakes. They have enough restaurants where they are going to have to list calories on the menu. Same thing with the smaller burger.
> 
> I would guess maybe that and maybe just saving money.


This is all part of a cost savings measure. They concocted this "milkshake syrup" made from lower-fat milk for their milkshakes so as to prevent stores from using their retail milk inventory and cutting into sales. They spin this into the absolutely idiotic notion that everyone is obsessed with the calorie counts in their milkshakes, which is absurd on its face, combined with the.idea that everyone really wants a milkshake to go with their Magically Shrunken Burger. The negative flak/sales reality of this idiocy has led Braum' s to put out a slew of exceptionally embarrassing commercials with smiling young hipsters telling everyone how much calcium they're getting with their shake combo. It's so absurd it's laughable. 

Downstream stores are, in fact, being instructed to NOT honor customer requests to use real milk in their shakes, but reality is some stores are and some aren't. It's a crapshoot. 

I think the ad campaign wouldn't be necessary if people were buying their shakes and shrunken burgers the way they expected. Surely not together in a combo. Ugh.

It's just a festival of stupidity from the B folks these days.

----------


## Rover

> This is all part of a cost savings measure. They concocted this "milkshake syrup" made from lower-fat milk for their milkshakes so as to prevent stores from using their retail milk inventory and cutting into sales. They spin this into the absolutely idiotic notion that everyone is obsessed with the calorie counts in their milkshakes, which is absurd on its face, combined with the.idea that everyone really wants a milkshake to go with their Magically Shrunken Burger. The negative flak/sales reality of this idiocy has led Braum' s to put out a slew of exceptionally embarrassing commercials with smiling young hipsters telling everyone how much calcium they're getting with their shake combo. It's so absurd it's laughable. 
> 
> Downstream stores are, in fact, being instructed to NOT honor customer requests to use real milk in their shakes, but reality is some stores are and some aren't. It's a crapshoot. 
> 
> I think the ad campaign wouldn't be necessary if people were buying their shakes and shrunken burgers the way they expected. Surely not together in a combo. Ugh.
> 
> It's just a festival of stupidity from the B folks these days.


Do you know this or is this opinion and speculation? 
If you know this, does it come from someone at a policy and planning level at Braums?  Or is the source at Braums you?

----------


## KL_Moore

> I was told you can ask for your milkshake to be made with MILK, but it might not end well for you.


They're still made with milk - just a milk made specifically for making shakes/malts (it's like their fat-free milk, but concentrated even further) instead of regular whole or 2% milk (plus a simple syrup to sweeten it; now that condensed milk "sweetens" it) like they used to.

----------


## TheirTheir

Anyone know if Braum's did away with Peppermint Chocolate Chip ice cream for the holidays? I went by the 17th and Classen location and the gal in the drive-thru said they didn't have it this year. If this is true, COLOR ME MADD.

----------


## OkiePoke

I was craving a burger & a shake the other day. I thought I would give Braum's a shot after all the hoopla recently.

Their burger was just 'ok'. Not bad, but not much flavor. The fries were definitely smaller, a different taste. I preferred the thicker fries. The shake was pretty bad. The consistency was off and the flavor was not something I liked.

Suffice to say, I can mark Braum's off my list of places I will get food from in the future. I will buy ice cream & milk occasionally (until they inevitably change those as well).

I'm going to check out Freddy's.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> I was craving a burger & a shake the other day. I thought I would give Braum's a shot after all the hoopla recently.
> 
> Their burger was just 'ok'. Not bad, but not much flavor. The fries were definitely smaller, a different taste. I preferred the thicker fries. The shake was pretty bad. The consistency was off and the flavor was not something I liked.
> 
> Suffice to say, I can mark Braum's off my list of places I will get food from in the future. I will buy ice cream & milk occasionally (until they inevitably change those as well).
> 
> I'm going to check out Freddy's.


Outside of the hotdogs, if you've had Steak n Shake you've had Freddy's

----------


## traxx

> Outside of the hotdogs, if you've had Steak n Shake you've had Freddy's


I personally think Steak n' Shake is better, but, to be fair, I haven't eaten at Freddy's in several years.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> I personally think Steak n' Shake is better, but, to be fair, I haven't eaten at Freddy's in several years.


I've taken too broad of a stroke.  To go from Braums to Freddy's may not be as drastic of a change than it maybe now.  The patties at SnS/Freddies are significantly smaller, and the fries are shoestring fries.  Granted, Freddies tend to run super salty.

The toppings at SnS make it better than Freddy's.  My broad stroke was that it's a steakburger with shoestring fries.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> Anyone know if Braum's did away with Peppermint Chocolate Chip ice cream for the holidays? I went by the 17th and Classen location and the gal in the drive-thru said they didn't have it this year. If this is true, COLOR ME MADD.


Not a good sign.

----------


## TheTravellers

So Braum's screws with (in a bad way) their burgers by making them smaller, screw with (in a bad way) their fries by making them smaller, screws with (in a bad way) their shakes by making them taste worse, have dirty stores, can't get orders accurate, have poorly-trained staff, and now they don't carry what is most likely (don't know for sure 'cos we never buy their ice cream) one of their most popular holiday ice cream flavors.  And people still flock to their stores, what a business model....

----------


## Roger S

> So Braum's screws with (in a bad way) their burgers by making them smaller, screw with (in a bad way) their fries by making them smaller, screws with (in a bad way) their shakes by making them taste worse, have dirty stores, can't get orders accurate, have poorly-trained staff, and now they don't carry what is most likely (don't know for sure 'cos we never buy their ice cream) one of their most popular holiday ice cream flavors.  And people still flock to their stores, what a business model....


I've been boycotting them for 2 years over a lack of butter brickle at their counter and they show no signs of wavering from my action..... Almost forgot that I boycotted them for a period before that when they switched to a smaller bagel on their breakfast sandwiches and stopped offering cinnamon raisin.... that boycott failed too.

I now have a Baskin Robbins around the corner from my house.... So my boycott will continue until BR closes again.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I've been boycotting them for 2 years over a lack of butter brickle at their counter and they show no signs of wavering from my action..... Almost forgot that I boycotted them for a period before that when they switched to a smaller bagel on their breakfast sandwiches and stopped offering cinnamon raisin.... that boycott failed too.
> 
> I now have a Baskin Robbins around the corner from my house.... So my boycott will continue until BR closes again.


I know your post is partially joking/sarcasm, but my boycotts never have the intention of trying to make a store/restaurant change things, they're to keep my conscience clear by only spending my money at places that care about their customers or products.

----------


## Roger S

> I know your post is partially joking/sarcasm, but my boycotts never have the intention of trying to make a store/restaurant change things, they're to keep my conscience clear by only spending my money at places that care about their customers or products.


True it was but I don't really consider that a boycott as much as being a conscientious shopper. I am the same in many ways. I choose mom & pop / locally owned businesses over national chains whenever possible. Sometimes I have no choice but to hit up the chains to find an item but it's almost always a last resort for me.

----------


## ctchandler

> True it was but I don't really consider that a boycott as much as being a conscientious shopper. I am the same in many ways. I choose mom & pop / locally owned businesses over national chains whenever possible. Sometimes I have no choice but to hit up the chains to find an item but it's almost always a last resort for me.


Just curious, how many of the stores in the metro area are franchises?  I would guess none since their corporate headquarters are located here but sometimes (not always) franchises are more concerned about the customer since their livelihood depends on sales.
C. T.

----------


## Roger S

> Just curious, how many of the stores in the metro area are franchises?  I would guess none since their corporate headquarters are located here but sometimes (not always) franchises are more concerned about the customer since their livelihood depends on sales.
> C. T.


None. Braum’s operates like In-N-Out and White Castle. They own all their stores.

----------


## mugofbeer

So, do you all complain about Braums only on here or do you voice your opinions by emailing, calling, hitting their website?  Doing that might get you a lot more traction than pissing about it in here.

----------


## Roger S

> So, do you all complain about Braums only on here or do you voice your opinions by emailing, calling, hitting their website?  Doing that might get you a lot more traction than pissing about it in here.


I’ve contacted them before about incorrect orders. It accomplished nothing but being told “That happens sometimes”.

So I took them for their word on it.

----------


## barrettd

> So, do you all complain about Braums only on here or do you voice your opinions by emailing, calling, hitting their website?  Doing that might get you a lot more traction than pissing about it in here.


I don't really care enough about it to make that kind of effort. It's easier just to not buy their food. There are plenty of fast food options out there. I still get their cartons of ice cream, those still seem to be pretty good.

----------


## BBatesokc

> So, do you all complain about Braums only on here or do you voice your opinions by emailing, calling, hitting their website?  Doing that might get you a lot more traction than pissing about it in here.


Anyone who thinks posting concerns on high profile website like OKCTalk, Yelp, Google, etc. doesn't eventually (and often immediately) get the attention of businesses and their administrators is fooling themselves.

More than once I posted complaints and/or complements here or other places and then heard back from the business in short order.

----------


## Roger S

> Anyone who thinks posting concerns on high profile website like OKCTalk, Yelp, Google, etc. doesn't eventually (and often immediately) get the attention of businesses and their administrators is fooling themselves.
> 
> More than once I posted complaints and/or complements here or other places and then heard back from the business in short order.


I've been contacted, in both good and bad ways, through my blog and my FB page by owners of BBQ businesses within minutes of posting content. Which I always found pretty amazing since I'm a guerilla food blogger. So no one ever knew when and where I was going to be eating or posting about it. 

To this day only two owners know who I am and one of them knows me from KCBS contests and the other was actually able to figure out who I was because I mentioned I had a similar smoker while waiting for my order.

----------


## TheTravellers

> So, do you all complain about Braums only on here or do you voice your opinions by emailing, calling, hitting their website?  Doing that might get you a lot more traction than pissing about it in here.


I've contacted them a few times about different things, never ever got a reply, which shows me they don't care about my business.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> So, do you all complain about Braums only on here or do you voice your opinions by emailing, calling, hitting their website?  Doing that might get you a lot more traction than pissing about it in here.


I began by emailing my complaints to corporate, where they were either not responded to or acknowledged with a response like, "we're sorry you feel that way, but this is how we will do it". I then saw the Braum's discussion here and posted thusly. A few social media and review postings followed.

----------


## catch22

I emailed them about their poor quality of the new shakes and was brushed off with a generic corporate reply.

----------


## MagzOK

As long as they continue to sell milk and eggnog, my family is happy with them.  We don't ever eat food from there or anything else like that.  Well, the occasional cherry limeade.

----------


## Celebrator

We stopped buying milk from them when we discovered Marak Family Farm milk.  They are a dairy out of Meeker and sell only in the metro area at The Meat House in Edmond and Urban Agrarian down in the Farmers Market District.  THAT stuff is SO good.  You thought those Christmas cookies and cakes tasted good now.  Santa thanks you in advance.

----------


## mugofbeer

> So, do you all complain about Braums only on here or do you voice your opinions by emailing, calling, hitting their website?  Doing that might get you a lot more traction than pissing about it in here.


Cool.  I just don't ever read that anyone complains to the company directly.  it's very unfortunate that they ignore responses or suggestions.

----------


## ctchandler

> None. Braums operates like In-N-Out and White Castle. They own all their stores.


OKBBQEA,
Things have changed then, in the 70's I was looking into a franchise and one of those available was Braum's.  If I remember correctly, the franchise fee was $200,000.  Actually, it doesn't surprise me.  They have always had control of the beef and dairy products in their stores and they don't expand outside of an area that they can't provide those products to.  They are only in about four states.
C. T.

----------


## MitchellCole

I had the normal 1/4lb burger combo a couple of days ago.  I'm fine with the fries and the shake was acceptable (I'm not a big ice cream/shake person usually), but the burger was AWFUL.  Seriously, the absolute worst "restaurant" burger I've ever had.  Hardly any flavor and the bun tasted worse than stale great value brand buns.  Edmond location on Danforth.

----------


## rezman

> OKBBQEA,
> Things have changed then, in the 70's I was looking into a franchise and one of those available was Braum's.  If I remember correctly, the franchise fee was $200,000.  Actually, it doesn't surprise me.  They have always had control of the beef and dairy products in their stores and they don't expand outside of an area that they can't provide those products to.  They are only in about four states.w
> C. T.


5 states and almost 300 stores.

----------


## ctchandler

Rezman,
Pretty impressive, but they do need to get their act together.  The comments I have seen here make me wonder how they survive.
C. T.

----------


## rezman

I agree C.T. . One thing I have noticed for sometime, and as others have mentioned, is ithe inconsistency between locations. Some are clean, friendly and of good quality, and others are dirty and run down.

I must say that for the first time in a while we grabbed a quick burger at Edmond Rd & Santa Fe location a couple days ago, and it wasn’t as good as previous visits.

----------


## Slimjim

That’s because braums is all about money I was in a store the other day and the district manager was in there and I could hear him going about how their labor was high and to start cutting people off the floor so instead of having people stay and clean their answer is to send them home

----------


## baralheia

> That’s because braums is all about money I was in a store the other day and the district manager was in there and I could hear him going about how their labor was high and to start cutting people off the floor so instead of having people stay and clean their answer is to send them home


Being overly concerned with labor costs isn't unique to Braum's, however. I worked in that industry for a few years for a different fast food chain, and labor was always an issue - even if there was still stuff that needed to be done. I think the issue with Braum's is likely that they don't allow for enough labor for a given unit of sales, combined with employee morale seemingly pretty meh. I almost never see anyone cleaning tables or tidying up the lobby at the S Shields store in OKC - they're always behind the counter, and usually seem overworked.

----------


## trousers

I worked several fast food jobs in college. Labor was the number one concern at almost all of the places. 

That S Shields Braums has been bad for years. Compare it (or 16th/Classen, 39th/Penn) to Mustangs, or almost any small town Braums and it’s like they are completely different restaurants when it comes to cleanliness and quality.

----------


## traxx

The problem with Braums is systemic. Sure they have different levels of cleanliness and quality, but I've never walked into a Braums and thought, "Oh, this is so clean and well organized with attentive, friendly staff." It comes down to different levels of bad. Not, oh this one is bad but that location is really good.

I complain here but I don't call their corporate or phone them. And that's not my job. You're restaurants are dirty, your employees aren't quick, friendly or attentive, and your product sucks. It's fairly common knowledge and it's been that way for several years. If you want my business, fix your problems. Don't wait on me to call in and inform you that your stores suck. Until then, I will go elsewhere as I have been for some time now.

----------


## Ginkasa

> The problem with Braums is systemic. Sure they have different levels of cleanliness and quality, but I've never walked into a Braums and thought, "Oh, this is so clean and well organized with attentive, friendly staff." It comes down to different levels of bad. Not, oh this one is bad but that location is really good.
> 
> I complain here but I don't call their corporate or phone them. And that's not my job. You're restaurants are dirty, your employees aren't quick, friendly or attentive, and your product sucks. It's fairly common knowledge and it's been that way for several years. If you want my business, fix your problems. Don't wait on me to call in and inform you that your stores suck. Until then, I will go elsewhere as I have been for some time now.


I definitely think in a situation like Braum's where things are at best inconsistent and at worst consistently bad, speaking to management isn't really necessary.  It makes sense for a new business or a business that is generally good and there's been a mistake made to give them an opportunity to correct it, but Braum's is not in that situation.

----------


## kukblue1

Having very very recently worked there I can tell you that Labor is a issue.  However they give way more labor to the Lunch crew then the night crew.  Lunch they want you to run with 11-14 people at least at my store.  We really only need 9-10.  We had people that have worked there for years and knew what they were doing.  There was a lot of standing around doing nothing for lunch.  Then 2 pm hits and there are 4 sometimes only 3 people working.  Grant it not busy in the afternoon but you can't run with 3 people.  Drive, counter and grill.  So who is making shakes?  Who is dipping ice cream?  Night crew get like 6-7 people but with people being on break they are running with 5.  Grant it Lunch is much busier but lunch is easy combo meals with drinks.  Night is more of the ice cream and shakes much are harder to make and to me require a bit more labor.

----------


## Slimjim

When I shopped at the store on 62/n may I went after work always used to have quick friendly service despite the low staff count but new managers a staff overhaul and the service is severely lacking these days a facelift isn’t going to change the over all image drew

----------


## Scott5114

It almost feels like you guys are going to a completely different restaurant than I do. I go to the East Lindsey Street Braum's and have never had what I would consider an issue there. A couple of times there's been a bit of a wait getting someone to the register, but everyone was obviously busy so I'm not going to fault them for it. 

I did have one weird thing once where my wife wanted mayonnaise on a Four Cheese burger and they told me that for whatever reason they couldn't do it. They were apologetic and said it was some rule from corporate. Having dealt with moronic edicts from out-of-town corporate offices myself, I didn't press the issue.

----------


## Joe Kimball

Refusing to allow a custom order as slight as adding a swipe of mayonnaise is VERY strange. How recent was this? Probably a week before the infamous shake and burger change, I got a bag of burgers while cruising and had those customized from the standard ketchup and pickle.

----------


## Scott5114

> Refusing to allow a custom order as slight as adding a swipe of mayonnaise is VERY strange. How recent was this? Probably a week before the infamous shake and burger change, I got a bag of burgers while cruising and had those customized from the standard ketchup and pickle.


It was before the size change. Don't remember exactly beyond that. I should clarify that this was stated as specific to the Four Cheese Burger. I've never had problems with custom orders on any other menu item I've ordered (including, if I remember correctly, another burger on that same order). I considered calling corporate to inquire further, but just applying mayonnaise at home was found to be a quicker and more effective solution.

----------


## soonerguru

Size does matter.

----------


## traxx

> It almost feels like you guys are going to a completely different restaurant than I do. I go to the East Lindsey Street Braum's and have never had what I would consider an issue there. A couple of times there's been a bit of a wait getting someone to the register, but everyone was obviously busy so I'm not going to fault them for it.


I haven't been to that location in several years but the last time I was there I don't remember it being out of the ordinary. I just remember it being like any other Braum's. 

I expect to walk up and have to wait for someone to come and take my order at a place like McDonald's or Taco Bell. But at a small, family owned chain like Braum's they should be wowing me with their customer service instead of being just like the big chains.

A couple of summers ago, I took the kids to Great Wolf down in Grapevine. I went to an In N Out down there at lunchtime. This wasn't a new location, it had been there for a while. But it was super busy during lunch. You could hardly find a table to sit at. But when I walked up to the counter, there was someone there ready to take my order. They waited on me instead of me waiting for someone to notice that I was there. They were quick and friendly. I wouldn't say that my order was ready when I was done paying but it didn't take them long to fill my order. Their food isn't so good that it'll make your knees buckle but it's a good, solid burger with fast, friendly service.

And Chick-Fil-A always seems to be looking for ways to improve it's customer service. They are always looking for ways to make it quicker, simpler, and easier for the customer. And they are always very friendly and clean. 

I've seen it done correctly. I know it can be done. I just don't understand why Braum's can't get it right. It's not like they're some huge corporation that's spread too thin. It's a family owned business.

----------


## acumpton

I think a lot of fast food chains need to look at Chick-Fil-A as an example of how to run a restaurant.  They almost always have a line wrapped around the building, but they know how to keep it moving at a pretty steady pace and always do it with a smile.

----------


## StuckInTheCapitol825

> I just don't understand why Braum's can't get it right.


Because they don't want to.

----------


## Celebrator

Wonder if Braum's is keeping Culver's out of this market.  I experienced them for the first time last week on a road trip in MO, and thought the food, service, and cleanliness was impressive.  My colleague said they are all like this and pride themselves on the customer experience.  They are in KS, MO, and TX but have skipped OK so far.

----------


## scottk

Agreed! Every Culver's we have visited from Missouri, Texas, Iowa, and Wisconsin has been superb! The efficiency, hospitality, and quality of food is great. 

Maybe Culver's succeeds because they don't have an identity crisis in deciding if they want to be a corner grocery store or quick serve restaurant?

----------


## whorton

After consistently poorly prepared food from several different locations, I kicked Braums to the curb a bit more than 2 year ago.  Chicken sandwiches where the chicken was leathery, fries that were cold, unsalted or both, Hamburgers that tasted as if prepared a year ago. The worst was hair in the gravy.  Staff inattention when ordering indoor or via drive through. . .After a while it took its toll and I took my business elsewhere.. .

----------


## oklip955

If you are wondering why no Culvers in Oklahoma, I talked to the corp office. They want someone to open a franchise in Oklahoma. They asked if I wanted to. I said I am retired and am not looking to take on such a project. Now if anyone knows anyone who is looking to open a franchise of a resturant, I would suggest you go call them.

----------


## BLJR

Don't know what the buy in is on a Culvers, but from what you all are saying, this would be a good opp for someone.  The food side of Braums IMO has just become a run of the mill fast food chain.  It was medium on my rotation of options, but when they went to the 1/4 pound patties and a shake, it went down to nothing.  Last time I was there, I ordered double cheeseburger, sandwich only, and an ice water.  Best single change they could make is to offer a choice of a drink or shake.

----------


## BLJR

Culvers franchise info:

https://www.culvers.com/franchise/faq


From what you all are saying, this would be a good opp for someone.  The food side of Braums IMO has just become a run of the mill fast food chain.  It was medium on my rotation of options, but when they went to the 1/4 pound patties and a shake, it went down to nothing.  Last time I was there, I ordered double cheeseburger, sandwich only, and an ice water.  Best single change they could make is to offer a choice of a drink or shake.

----------


## KL_Moore

Braum's does allow you to order a soft drink instead of a shake - but not for any less money.

----------


## hoya

I stopped eating at Braums over a year ago.  It's just not very good anymore.  I went through and got a hamburger and shake probably a month or two ago, just to see.  Yuck.  It was bad.  Things have gotten worse since I stopped eating there.  I'll occasionally run in and grab some milk or eggs, as there's one very close to my house and it's convenient.  Sometimes I'll grab some ice cream.  But I don't eat the food there anymore.

Honestly I don't care if they improve their quality or not.  They've already lost my business, and I've realized that I don't miss them.

----------


## Bunty

> If you are wondering why no Culvers in Oklahoma, I talked to the corp office. They want someone to open a franchise in Oklahoma. They asked if I wanted to. I said I am retired and am not looking to take on such a project. Now if anyone knows anyone who is looking to open a franchise of a resturant, I would suggest you go call them.


Yes, entrepreneurs  need to relieve us of all the fast food chicken food places that have been opening to something different.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Yes, entrepreneurs  need to relieve us of all the fast food chicken food places that have been opening to something different.


Culver's isn't all *that* different - just burgers and frozen custard (which is just OK frozen custard).  Now if Kopp's would want a franchisee here.....

----------


## bombermwc

I was a bit shocked by the 1/4 lb change, but i often found it difficult to finish my 1/3 lb fries and drink. So i can imagine that a lot of the "larger breed" would be annoyed. At 1/4 lb, i can finish it all and dont waste food. BUUUUUT, they didn't lower their price. In fact i think it went up a bit so that's definitely annoying. Sort of like then they reduced the size of the ice cream tubs from 1/2 gallon and kept the price the same there.

I always get a cherry limeade instead of a soda and the kids usually want a shake instead. Same old shake so i'm not sure what the big deal is. The scoop the stuff right out of the same tubs they make it from if you order in the ice cream line.

The Braums i go to doesn't taste any different than it ever has, so maybe you're seeing a franchise issue? Although i really wish they would find some new marketing people. It's still the same style of crap from when i was a kid. Uniform too.

----------


## jccouger

The biggest niche Braums fills is the mini grocery store market. 

Not a big fan of their pre cooked meals, but having a braums right across the street from me its so easy to grab some fruits/veggies/meat/milk when the time calls for it instead of having to drive to, and then walk around a giant grocery store & stand in massive lines when I just need 2-3 things.

I'm surprised more mini grocery stores don't exist & I've considered opening one. Do you all think it could be profitable as a stand alone venture apart from the pre cooked food?

----------


## BBatesokc

> The biggest niche Braums fills is the mini grocery store market. 
> 
> Not a big fan of their pre cooked meals, but having a braums right across the street from me its so easy to grab some fruits/veggies/meat/milk when the time calls for it instead of having to drive to, and then walk around a giant grocery store & stand in massive lines when I just need 2-3 things.
> 
> I'm surprised more mini grocery stores don't exist & I've considered opening one. Do you all think it could be profitable as a stand alone venture apart from the pre cooked food?


Margins are tiny, overhead is high and spoilage is huge.

----------


## u50254082

> The biggest niche Braums fills is the mini grocery store market. 
> 
> Not a big fan of their pre cooked meals, but having a braums right across the street from me its so easy to grab some fruits/veggies/meat/milk when the time calls for it instead of having to drive to, and then walk around a giant grocery store & stand in massive lines when I just need 2-3 things.
> 
> I'm surprised more mini grocery stores don't exist & I've considered opening one. Do you all think it could be profitable as a stand alone venture apart from the pre cooked food?


There was a business out west called Fresh and Easy that would resemble that. The buildings can be as small as a typical Walgreens but have full grocery service. 

They went out of business so Brian is correct about the risks of that industry. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fresh_%26_Easy

----------


## TheTravellers

> I was a bit shocked by the 1/4 lb change, but i often found it difficult to finish my 1/3 lb fries and drink. So i can imagine that a lot of the "larger breed" would be annoyed. At 1/4 lb, i can finish it all and dont waste food. BUUUUUT, they didn't lower their price. In fact i think it went up a bit so that's definitely annoying. Sort of like then they reduced the size of the ice cream tubs from 1/2 gallon and kept the price the same there.
> 
> I always get a cherry limeade instead of a soda and the kids usually want a shake instead. Same old shake so i'm not sure what the big deal is. The scoop the stuff right out of the same tubs they make it from if you order in the ice cream line.
> 
> The Braums i go to doesn't taste any different than it ever has, so maybe you're seeing a franchise issue? Although i really wish they would find some new marketing people. It's still the same style of crap from when i was a kid. Uniform too.


Pretty sure all Braum's are corporate-owned, not franchises.

----------


## catch22

I won't eat their food or shakes anymore, but will admit that their Fresh Market is pretty darn convenient. I can usually grab a few staple items and be in and out within a few minutes. There is one across the street from me. Other than that I am done with Braums.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> I always get a cherry limeade instead of a soda and the kids usually want a shake instead. Same old shake so i'm not sure what the big deal is. The scoop the stuff right out of the same tubs they make it from if you order in the ice cream line.


No, it's actually vastly different in that a different milk is used, skim-like in consistency, and syrup is omitted unless you wish to pay a dollar more for a "sundae topping". As far as the burger size, I've no shame in being of a "larger breed", though I'll point out that I'm often matched in appetite by my standardbred brethren. I understand, perhaps even from this thread, that the meat tastes differently as well.

There certainly seem to be a number of people who don't mind or even appreciate the change, but I've no real idea of the ratio of those for and against Braums' changes this year.

----------


## stile99

Don't let the attempt to cast shade (make whatever puns/jokes one feels necessary) upon the "larger breed" bother you.  The difference is a little more than an ounce.  While of course, one is full when one is full, the claim that the difference between a 1/4 pound patty and a 1/3 pound patty is going to lead to a lot of waste is just laughable, especially when one considers this is PRE-COOKED weight.

----------


## Uptowner

> Don't let the attempt to cast shade (make whatever puns/jokes one feels necessary) upon the "larger breed" bother you.  The difference is a little more than an ounce.  While of course, one is full when one is full, the claim that the difference between a 1/4 pound patty and a 1/3 pound patty is going to lead to a lot of waste is just laughable, especially when one considers this is PRE-COOKED weight.


You sir, must not be familiar with Jesus. If he were to break a fish into 3 pieces instead of 2 pieces, how are the 500 supposed to get full?

----------


## barrettd

> Don't let the attempt to cast shade (make whatever puns/jokes one feels necessary) upon the "larger breed" bother you.  The difference is a little more than an ounce.  While of course, one is full when one is full, the claim that the difference between a 1/4 pound patty and a 1/3 pound patty is going to lead to a lot of waste is just laughable, especially when one considers this is PRE-COOKED weight.


I didn't really have much of a problem with them changing the size of the burger, even at the same price. I am sad they changed their shakes, as they were my favorite. I'm done with them, though, after changing their fries to skinny fries. Their fries were what kept me going back, so, I'm done with Braum's as fast food. I still love their ice cream and will continue to buy it.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I didn't really have much of a problem with them changing the size of the burger, even at the same price. I am sad they changed their shakes, as they were my favorite. I'm done with them, though, after changing their fries to skinny fries. Their fries were what kept me going back, so, I'm done with Braum's as fast food. I still love their ice cream and will continue to buy it.


Yep. they totally ruined dipping fat crinkle cut fries into a homemade chocolate shake! Both are totally screwed up now.

----------


## kukblue1

I'm not in love with their new cookies.  Too soft and chewy.  Can't really dip them in Milk.  What will they be changing next.  First burger and shakes,  then the fries got skinny, now the cookies are different.  As far as I'm concerned they could change their bread.  I find their hamburger and hot dog  buns  way too dry.

----------


## catch22

> I'm not in love with their new cookies.  Too soft and chewy.  Can't really dip them in Milk.  What will they be changing next.  First burger and shakes,  then the fries got skinny, now the cookies are different.  As far as I'm concerned they could change their bread.  I find their hamburger and hot dog  buns  way too dry.


I'm sure they will change the buns to be a little bit more dry, then.

----------


## u50254082

So we are all in agreement then? Braums is officially dead to us.

----------


## Scott5114

I'll still keep buying my milk there as long as it stays delicious. Hiland tastes like water in comparison.

----------


## Rover

Sorry, I still like their ice cream.  
Who is making better shakes and malts in OKC?   They make mine as thick as I want. And I’ve actually found their new ones to be smoother.  If others are doing better, then I’m all for them.   No machine mix, please. Hand dipped only

----------


## Pete

> So we are all in agreement then? Braums is officially dead to us.


I get frustrated with their dated and sometimes dirty stores but I love their products and product mix.

I'm also generally okay with the changes to the burgers, fries and shakes.  Had a combo last night and with my $1 coupon (which they put out on a regular basis) I paid $5.50 for all that, which is an amazing bargain.

----------


## sixkiller

> who is making better shakes and malts in okc?



Tuckers!!!

----------


## Roger S

> Tuckers!!!


Boom! ..... Man you should have dropped the mic after that one.  :Wink: 

Not fast food but better burgers too.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Tuckers!!!


I have to admit. I have been known to walk into a Tucker JUST to get a malt.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Boom! ..... Man you should have dropped the mic after that one. 
> 
> Not fast food but better burgers too.


You would be hard pressed to find a better burger than Tuckers. Wife and I eat at the Norman location at least once a week.

----------


## Roger S

> You would be hard pressed to find a better burger than Tuckers. Wife and I eat at the Norman location at least once a week.


Tucker's is second on my list right after Nic's but a Mother Tucker with cheese and jalapenos makes me a happy carnivore.

----------


## Rover

> Tuckers!!!


Respectfully disagree.  I get a variety of flavors and way creamier shakes at Braums.  Wouldn't put Braums burgers in their same universe, but Tuckers is burgers, Braums is dairy.

----------


## Rover

> I have to admit. I have been known to walk into a Tucker JUST to get a malt.


Last 2 times I got a shake at Tuckers (@ The Curve) it was crystaline and not creamy.  Never have that problem at Braums.

----------


## Roger S

> Last 2 times I got a shake at Tuckers (@ The Curve) it was crystaline and not creamy.  Never have that problem at Braums.


I've never had that problem at the 23rd street Tuckers.

----------


## Rover

I'll try it down there.  Their burgers are better there than at The Curve too.  But super thick Chocolate Almond shake is my go to... still going to Braums for that.   :Smile:

----------


## Roger S

> I'll try it down there.  Their burgers are better there than at The Curve too.  But super thick Chocolate Almond shake is my go to... still going to Braums for that.


I'll give Braum's that. They have more flavor options. Tucker's is vanilla, chocolate, strawberry, flavor of the month.

----------


## sooner88

Tucker's replaced Braum's as our go-to for shakes/malts a long time ago. So much better, and we've definitely gone in just for the dessert.

----------


## SoonerDave

> So we are all in agreement then? Braums is officially dead to us.


More or less been dead to us for a while. Won't say we never go there, but it's the clear exception to the rule. Kinda the Wal Mart for dairy/fast food living on reputation.

----------


## stile99

Actually, I have to say I had a very pleasant experience at Braum's yesterday.  Decided I was thirsty, thought a cherry limeade sounded good.  Pulled into Braum's and since they've chased so many customers away there was no line in the drive thru.  Was able to get my drink and get on my way, no muss no fuss.

Kudos, Braum's.  You finally fixed the problem with the huge waits in the drive thru.  Kinda like fixing a hangnail by shooting your foot off, but hey, it worked, right?

----------


## Pete

Braum's planning new store in Casady Square

Braum's Ice Cream and Dairy has filed planning documents with The Village to demolish a retail building and construct a new store.



The new Braum's would be on the east side of Pennsylvania just south of Britton road.  An existing retail strip center would be razed which is currently adjacent to a Walmart Neighborhood Market.





The submission comes just months after the Oklahoma City-based company abandoned plans to demolish the historic Donnay Building in the area commonly known as Classen Circle.  The company scuttled plans for a new store on that site after a large public outcry and then a new buyer – who plans to renovate and preserve the Donnay – stepped in.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> [/center]


The man-for-scale is demonstrating a usual posture for a few employees I've seen over there.

----------


## Pete

Also, it shows how incredibly massive that sign is.

Good grief, it's like 3 billboards stacked on top of each other.

----------


## Martin



----------


## zefferoni

Aw, China City was my favorite Chinese take-out place when I lived up there.

----------


## Joe Kimball

About the height of a utility pole. Can't tell if that would be out of scale or not.

Regardless, it looks to be a much better fit. I'm willing to stand corrected if there is some significance to the strip building that will be sacrificed, but they seem to have found a potentially captive audience they were looking for in Casady School.

----------


## Slimjim

Braums cant even fix their current problems and drew wants to put up more stores can honestly say I wouldn’t bother me a bit if they went out of business

----------


## Pete

I get frustrated with their operation but love their products and go to the one near 39th and Penn quite often.

But every time I see them with plans to build something new, it burns even more that that location is so poorly kept and in desperate need of renovation.  The one at 17th & Classen is worse yet.

----------


## Rover

That particular strip hasn't been good for some time.  Braums is an improvement here and will bring light and activity to that particular area in the evening.  As for the sign, it seems too high for a neighborhood (as opposed to needing to be seen by a highway).  OKC needs to pass new sign ordinances.

----------


## Joe Kimball

It's The Village, which may or may not be advantageous. Something tells me to expect they'd want a smaller sign, but I don't know how it works over there.

----------


## sgt. pepper

Now that I live in Piedmont.....PIEDMONT AREA NEEDS A BRAUMS!!!!!...please build one. I keep hearing a Braums will be built near the corner on Piedmont Rd and the Express Way, but have never seen it.

----------


## sooner88

The ice cream on the sign looks.... interesting.

----------


## Brett

I support this new development for Braum's and for the Village. This will make a straight shot for me when grocery shopping on Pennsylvania when WinCo eventually opens along with Aldi.

----------


## turnpup

Not a fan of Braum's, but I'm sure it'll kill it in that area. Little Caesar's knew what they were doing locating right in front of the school.

----------


## Johnb911

I can't find the minutes, but I seem to remember the Village setting some new ordinances around sign height in the city.  I want to say 20' was the max without an exception.  Backing up to the neighborhood, I would guess that sign gets knocked down in height.  The Casady Square sign and Church's Chicken across the street aren't nearly that tall.

As for the proposal to tear down this strip, it doesn't bother me.  Blockbuster isn't coming back.  Though I would like to see less dedicated parking.  There's plenty of parking around there already.  I didn't make it to the meeting the other night when they had public discussion on the plan, so I don't know what the reaction was or if anything was decided.

----------


## swilki

Sorry for the duplicate post, but it makes sense to post this here as well. 

I haven’t posted here often since I was elected to the city council in The Village. But I thought in this case I’d share my thoughts which I’ve also posted on my Facebook account.  
Monday evening we discussed to new developments. A new office building on Hefner and the second development was the new Braum’s in Casady Square. After seeing the initial plans months ago, I had some concerns regarding certain aspects of the proposal. My concerns related mainly to traffic safety issues along Penn, Braum’s signage, and how this development could set the tone for improved walkability in The Village. The options I presented would have created a more walkable area along Penn and brought their signage slightly more in line with the codes that were recently passed at the suggestion of the Village Vision task force. 

Regrettably, each time I offered a suggestion, I was met with a firm no from the company. Therefore, I voted no on this proposal, knowing that my fellow council members would be voting yes and the development would pass. Don’t get me wrong, I am excited about Braum’s building here and will be a repeat customer! However, I feel strongly that the codes and suggestions developed by the Village Vision and my other council members should at least try to be followed.

In the end, I know that Braums will be a great community partner and will be a welcome addition to The Village.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> Regrettably, each time I offered a suggestion [with regard to walkability and signage], I was met with a firm no from the company.... In the end, I know that Braums will be a great community partner and will be a welcome addition to The Village.


I'm so glad to see a knowledgeable source on this topic, and i thank you for your input. I must say, as well, that that's a very generous attitude to have as to their presence, when they are outright refusing to consider a change in plans. They just may pay for the privilege in other ways, though!

----------


## timothy.a.owen

> Now that I live in Piedmont.....PIEDMONT AREA NEEDS A BRAUMS!!!!!...please build one. I keep hearing a Braums will be built near the corner on Piedmont Rd and the Express Way, but have never seen it.


Careful what you wish for... they'll have to tear something down in order to build their store!  :Smile:  /sarcasm

----------


## swilki

Don’t get me wrong, I’m thrilled they are opening here. They’ll bring much needed tax dollars in and that’ll keep us progressing forward. I regret them not wanting to do a few things, but overall it’s a much needed improvement over what was there. And I’m hopeful they’ll join the list of other businesses here who are always willing to step up and help the city (Uptown, Dunkin Donuts and Walmart to name a few).

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I live 1/4 mile SW of Penn & Britton in The Village and I am highly disappointed in this news. Either direction, 1.5 miles--north or south--there is a Braums. But they have to choose this ONE location and take away a good Chinese food joint, China City. I'm in dismay. Why can Braums not figure out how to build a new store in the innards of this city on land that is readily available as we all know?  I guess Sonic has 'em by the balls...

----------


## OKCretro

they are tearing down a building that once housed a blockbuster video! lets protest and demand they keep the building the way it is even though braums will bring much needed tax dollars to the village?  

when did they close the braums that was by johnies?  i think it was where the cigar store is now

----------


## stile99

I don't think you'll get anyone to join your preserve the ex-Blockbuster crusade.  The minor protest I've seen has been because apparently there's a popular Chinese food place there, and I really doubt we'll see protesters fill the streets.  While I agree it would suck if my favorite Chinese place closed, I have two immediate backups, and several other perfectly good choices in the area.  The other objection is apparently they want a skyscraper sign and the people in the area do not.  As per usual with Braum's, the response has been "shove it where the sun don't shine", but again, don't look for a mob in the streets over it.

----------


## Johnb911

> Don’t get me wrong, I’m thrilled they are opening here. They’ll bring much needed tax dollars in and that’ll keep us progressing forward. I regret them not wanting to do a few things, but overall it’s a much needed improvement over what was there. And I’m hopeful they’ll join the list of other businesses here who are always willing to step up and help the city (Uptown, Dunkin Donuts and Walmart to name a few).


Thanks for posting Sonny, I appreciate how transparent you've been with everything going on in the village over the last few months.  Very disappointed to hear how Braum's responded (or didn't respond) to adhering to our guidelines.  Also, the office on Hefner got approved?  Surprising, considering I thought the recommendation from the zoning committee was not to re-zone.

----------


## RadicalModerate

As a long time resident of The City of The Village, I find all this very interesting. We shop the Braum's location on North May (mostly for milk and simple grocery items) and it will be nice to have a location just down the street. I must say, though, that the proposed signage is WAY out of proportion . . .

----------


## Pete

Perhaps the Chinese restaurant will relocate somewhere else in Casady Square.

I wouldn't assume they are going out of business because this building is being demolished.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I live 1/4 mile SW of Penn & Britton in The Village and I am highly disappointed in this news. Either direction, 1.5 miles--north or south--there is a Braums. But they have to choose this ONE location and take away a good Chinese food joint, China City. I'm in dismay. Why can Braums not figure out how to build a new store in the innards of this city on land that is readily available as we all know?  I guess Sonic has 'em by the balls...


Maybe the Chinese place could move into the current location of Church's Chicken? I don't know anyone who frequents Church's Chicken. That, or the haunted location between Johnnie's Charcoal Broiler and ZT's Cigar Shop (the one that has changed hands about a dozen times in the last ten years and the place that I kept suggesting to Sean Cummings would be a great location for the reopening of his famous and wonderful Irish pub.)

----------


## Joe Kimball

Please refresh my memory on the Chinese restaurant: is this the one that features (or featured; been a while for me) a creek that runs through the restaurant, filled with koi, that you cross with a simple arch bridge?

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Perhaps the Chinese restaurant will relocate somewhere else in Casady Square.
> 
> I wouldn't assume they are going out of business because this building is being demolished.


Good point.  If they still had a lease, the landlord may be paying for them to relocate so they could make the deal with Braum's work.

----------


## shawnw

OKC will be jealous of the Village. We could have had that sign at Classen Circle!!!

----------


## barrettd

> OKC will be jealous of the Village. We could have had that sign at Classen Circle!!!


In light of what I'm hearing about the negotiation with The Village, I'm shocked they pulled out of Classen instead of bullying their way through.

----------


## barrettd

> As a long time resident of The City of The Village, I find all this very interesting. We shop the Braum's location on North May (mostly for milk and simple grocery items) and it will be nice to have a location just down the street. I must say, though, that the proposed signage is WAY out of proportion . . .


It will also help keep tax dollars in our city (The Village) instead of folks going north to the one on May. I think, overall, this is a win for The Village. That shopping center needed an update, and it also means businesses want to be in our city. I'm not a big fan of the huge sign, but, compared to a lot of the stuff on Britton east of Penn, it's not so bad.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> OKC will be jealous of the Village. We could have had that sign at Classen Circle!!!


(quietly LOL-ing) "Braum's!!! Immediately North of The Gateway to Nichols Hills!!!! Where all the Homes are Historic, All the Codes are Enforced, And All of the Speed Limits are 25 mph or less. =~)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> It will also help keep tax dollars in our city (The Village) instead of folks going north to the one on May. I think, overall, this is a win for The Village. That shopping center needed an update, and it also means businesses want to be in our city. I'm not a big fan of the huge sign, but, compared to a lot of the stuff on Britton east of Penn, it's not so bad.


Very True.  As they say in Minnesota . . . "Well, then . . . That's very different. It coulda been worse, doncha know." =~) (p.s. I love The Village. mostly.)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Please refresh my memory on the Chinese restaurant: is this the one that features (or featured; been a while for me) a creek that runs through the restaurant, filled with koi, that you cross with a simple arch bridge?


I'm almost positive that I'm wrong about this . . . Yet, perhaps the wonderful dining establishment to which you might be referring could have been that elegant Chinese Restaurant that used to be where the suburban branch location of 1492 is now? Remember? The Chinese Restaurant that moved to North May and then went away? =~)

----------


## Johnb911

The Chinese restaurant is just a standard takeout place.  I know some folks that like it, but personally I've always thought China River on May next to Little Ceasars is better. 

I was surprised that Braum's wanted to put a location there since there's already one a mile and a half north and another 2 miles south on May.  I suppose it's to get all those Nichols Hills ice cream dollars.  It doesn't bother me at all that they want to tear down the strip center.  I guess my  beef is that they're adding more parking to a building going into the middle of a parking lot.  Not that I have any ideas on how to make it better.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> The Chinese restaurant is just a standard takeout place.  I know some folks that like it, but personally I've always thought China River on May next to Little Ceasars is better. 
> 
> I was surprised that Braum's wanted to put a location there since there's already one a mile and a half north and another 2 miles south on May.  I suppose it's to get all those Nichols Hills ice cream dollars.  It doesn't bother me at all that they want to tear down the strip center.  I guess my  beef is that they're adding more parking to a building going into the middle of a parking lot.  Not that I have any ideas on how to make it better.


Is there a reason why you, Sir, are apparently overlooking and seemingly unconcerned with the loss of the Nail Salon and the Insurance Agency, not to mention other storefronts, up for lease, in addition to The (allegedly) Best Chinese Restaurant in The Village (not counting the Historical Location of the Last Blockbuster Video Store North of Nichols Hills? Is there, perhaps, not a conflict or interest, Sir?  JUST KIDDING!!! [Watched "Lincoln" on Netflix last night and Paid a visit to the Walmart Neighborhood Market Today. Fer some fixin's fer dinner. The Giant Sign will be a big improvement. East of Pennsylvania Avenue. Like, in Monopoly. And "Common Sense." =~)]  p.s. once, on a flight to Reno or Las Vegas or Tucson, I sat right next to a regional manager for Blockbuster. it was, like, a brush with Greatness. Suffice it to say: The landing was OK. =~) Word on the street has it that this sort of thing is called Noblesse Oblige (or something like it)

----------


## swilki

> Thanks for posting Sonny, I appreciate how transparent you've been with everything going on in the village over the last few months.  Very disappointed to hear how Braum's responded (or didn't respond) to adhering to our guidelines.  Also, the office on Hefner got approved?  Surprising, considering I thought the recommendation from the zoning committee was not to re-zone.


Thanks John! The past few months have been interesting on multiple fronts and getting the facts out is important. Excited to keep things moving forward and watching the last few years of planning to start really paying off!

Not sure where the Chinese restaurant is relocating, but I know some of the other businesses are just moving to the other side.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I actually called China City and the guy had no clue what they were gonna do. He seemed very sad to say the least.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> I actually called China City and the guy had no clue what they were gonna do. He seemed very sad to say the least.


I really hate to hear that. There isn't space in the plaza he could move into?

----------


## Urbanized

> That particular strip hasn't been good for some time.  Braums is an improvement here and will bring light and activity to that particular area in the evening.  As for the sign, it seems too high for a neighborhood (as opposed to needing to be seen by a highway).  OKC needs to pass new sign ordinances.


True story: maybe 20 years ago the OKC Planning Dept tried to update the sign ordinance, modeling changes in scale and materials on Edmonds existing ordinance. Elimination of pole signs in favor of solid bases, lowering height and square footage, and general improvements that would have greatly improved visual aesthetics in OKC. It was only for new signage permits, so older signs would be grandfathered and nobody would have to replace existing, so no hardship would be placed on existing businesses. It was comprehensive and very well thought out.

There was a huge protest mounted by sign companies that got the thing killed. Besides the sign companies there was at least one other company involved in getting the proposal killed. Braums showed up at meetings and threw an absolute FIT about it, essentially suggesting it would create extreme hardship for them. The City ended up caving, and here we are.

----------


## mkjeeves

Signage restrictions remain an issue in PUDs and SPUDs where the city can bend you over with stringent requirements under the threat of not approving your project.  I know from personal experience getting approval for my own property, including details on signs.

----------


## Slimjim

I have heard rumors braums is moving back to the 1/3 lb burger

----------


## terryinokc

Count me as a casual observer/Braums customer.  Haven't eaten anything from there in months.  
Went thru the drive thru at the one in Moore Friday....here was my experience.  I ordered a combo with biscuits and gravy and hash browns in the drive thru.  She asked me if I would rather have a shake as an upgrade.  Told her yes...a mint chocolate chip shake.   Got my order and went out to the edge of the parking lot to eat.  First off.....she did not give me a fork.  
She gave me a knife.  Walked back in the store and asked for a fork....the clerk working the food ordering area looked like I had asked for a gold coin or something....she had to go search for a fork.
Got back to my car to eat.....the hash browns and gravy were ok....but the biscuit was so touch neither a fork or the knife she gave me would cut it..it was hard as a rock.
Left the biscuit and finished the hash browns and gravy.  Went for the shake......it was horrible and unlike any shake I remember from Braums in prior years.  It had a nasty taste and consistency to it....almost like it had an oily texture or something.  Threw it out after one drink.
Long story short....won't be going back to Braums for a long time.....that was some of the worse food I've ever gotten at a drive through.

----------


## SoonerDave

My wife brought home supper from Braums ikn her way home the other night. Aside from getting both burger orders wrong, the fries were cold and unsalted. And we wont even go into the burgers just not being very good - stale/dry buns and barely lukewarm.

They're just not worth the hassle anymore.

----------


## Slimjim

There’s a manager named Melina at the 63rd n may store the woman has a serious drinking problem smells like a liquor store on her breath mentioned it to an employee they said upper management knows about it but refuses to do anything well they better do something she leaves to go to the bank or something that involves her leaving the store for the company and hits someone braums is going to be held liable

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> There’s a manager named Melina at the 63rd n may store the woman has a serious drinking problem smells like a liquor store on her breath mentioned it to an employee they said upper management knows about it but refuses to do anything well they better do something she leaves to go to the bank or something that involves her leaving the store for the company and hits someone braums is going to be held liable


Antonio... TNT, Alpina B7 Moonmission.

----------


## TheirTheir

Perhaps their strength in years past is now what is causing a decline in sales, thus resulting in weaker product: not modernizing. I personally like the old fashioned approach, but that could be a minority opinion in 2018. Whatever happens, I hope they keep the pink straws because those are just too cool.

----------


## Pete

Braum's just filed a building permit for the SW corner of NW 192nd/Danforth and Western.

----------


## scottk

> Braum's just filed a building permit for the SW corner of NW 192nd/Danforth and Western.


Isn't there a Sonic already on that corner along with Mini-storage? 

Any chance of getting another dining establishment that doesn't end in "aums, onic, ubway, or easers," north of 150th in NWOKC?  :Frown:

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Isn't there a Sonic already on that corner along with Mini-storage? 
> 
> Any chance of getting another dining establishment that doesn't end in "aums, onic, ubway, or easers," north of 150th in NWOKC?


Got them all but "easers".  Please enlighten.

----------


## stile99

Typo for Little Caesar's?

...I got nuttin'

----------


## oklip955

Maybe a bit off topic. The other day I stopped in my local Braums for a breakfast sandwich and coffee. I ordered it, no problem. There was a younger man in line behind me. After about 3-5 min they called my order, I walk up and confirm that that is my order. Before I could pick up my food, the man that was in line behind me said that's my order and told them his number. The lady behind the counter said no that's her order. He said no that is his to go order and grabbed the food and ran out the door and left. The lady and I just looked dumbfounded by this. Anyone else had that happen???No the store was not crowded. Just about 4 booths of  people and a few cars in the drive through. go figure.

----------


## scottk

> Typo for Little Caesar's?
> 
> ...I got nuttin'


Yup, Little Caesar's. There is one at city limits on 178th/Edmond Road and another at 164th and Penn. Luckily, Highland Park gives variety with Louie's, Upper Crust, etc, but in the last eight years, there has been little dining diversity, while the housing population grows in this area, and different dining establishments cram into spaces in the undesirable congested Penn/Memorial Corridor.

----------


## rezman

They’re reworking the intersection, Oncue is coming to the SW corner. The SE corner is up for sale , so maybe we’ll get some more dining options around that intersection. I avoid Penn/ Memorial area as much as possible.

----------


## Pete

Building permit yesterday for new Braum's on NW Expressway and just SE of Piedmont Road.

----------


## rtz

How about the location at Britton/Penn?  Seems to be taking a while to get started.

----------


## Pete

> How about the location at Britton/Penn?  Seems to be taking a while to get started.


That one is in the Village and their permit system is not on-line so I wouldn't see if/when a building permit application was filed.

That may be the case and if so there is usually several months before you'd see any work at the site.

----------


## swilki

> How about the location at Britton/Penn?  Seems to be taking a while to get started.


They had to increase the size of the water line running to the location. That work is underway.

----------


## Johnb911

> They had to increase the size of the water line running to the location. That work is underway.


Is the increased water line needed to run a cooling system so that the 300 foot sign doesn't overheat?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swilki

> Is the increased water line needed to run a cooling system so that the 300 foot sign doesn't overheat?


HAHAHAHAHA. Thank you for that!

----------


## barrettd

> They had to increase the size of the water line running to the location. That work is underway.


Plus they have to source all the materials to build the 7-story tall sign.

----------


## jennydahl

Village code won't let them put in a new sign taller than 35'... the sign that's already there for the Neighborhood Market is, supposedly, staying.

----------


## barrettd

> Village code won't let them put in a new sign taller than 35'... the sign that's already there for the Neighborhood Market is, supposedly, staying.


I think the 35' is an exception to the code. Sonny can confirm/deny.

----------


## bucktalk

Speaking of Braums - the new Edmond store on Covell is already looking pretty bad. Many of the new shrubs/landscaping is dead. Inside the store lots and lots  areas need cleaning. Been inside the store 6-7 times during various hours - always dirty.  It seems it would be a great thing if Braums had one person per shift who did nothing be keep the place clean.

----------


## Johnb911

I believe Barrett is right.  35' is the exception.  

Minutes from meeting where exception was granted:
http://www.thevillageok.org/Council%20Minutes%2002-19-2018.pdf

Braum's plan:
http://www.thevillageok.org/Braum's%20PUD%20-%20Final%2002-19-2018.pdf

----------


## kukblue1

Their stores are dirty cause they try to run them with as little crew as possible.  With hand dipping ice cream and making shakes out of all their flavors you need way more people schedule then what they allow.  There should always be 6 people there.  Two for Drive Thru one for working the counter one for working the grill and 2 for ice cream shakes but i have seen them run it with 3 or 4  SMH

----------


## cinnamonjock

Add someone to watch the grocery section more closely. I always have to wait for milk

----------


## scottk

> Their stores are dirty cause they try to run them with as little crew as possible.  With hand dipping ice cream and making shakes out of all their flavors you need way more people schedule then what they allow.  There should always be 6 people there.  Two for Drive Thru one for working the counter one for working the grill and 2 for ice cream shakes but i have seen them run it with 3 or 4  SMH


I've had similar experiences and just gave up. Have not been to a Braum's in a while.

----------


## kukblue1

> Add someone to watch the grocery section more closely. I always have to wait for milk


Yep store i used to work at and know many that still work there has a bigger size market.  They have a person working during the day but after 5pm forget about it.  They never put anyone over there.  I'll stop in to grab something and there will be 2 or 3 people standing there waiting on someone to ring them in.  How could it really cost them that much to have someone ever there at $8 an hour.  SMH

----------


## Midtowner

Or they could just do self-checkout. Really--if you have that few employees, customers are already going to be stealing from you, so why not let the honest ones check themselves out? Win-win.

----------


## kukblue1

> Or they could just do self-checkout. Really--if you have that few employees, customers are already going to be stealing from you, so why not let the honest ones check themselves out? Win-win.


Yeah little truth that that.  Might of said to much already but i know for a fact store I worked would at would lose steaks on a regular basis.  A couple a week if not more.  Hell one steak is more than just paying a crew person to be over there.   I really don't go to many Braums near where i live and work.  So this market thing is the normal for most of their stores?  I thought it was just the one i would go too.

----------


## swilki

> I think the 35' is an exception to the code. Sonny can confirm/deny.


Yes, the council granted them an exception to exceed the current height limit for that area (currently 10 feet I think according to our new ordinance). The Braums reps were adamant that if they didnt get the sign height they wanted then the Braums family indicated that they couldnt do the project. I called them on it and said I didnt know businesses predicated their new locations on sign ordinances. I just assumed they looked at demographics, traffic counts, land cost, etc. Silly me.

They also assured us that this would be one of their nicest locations since some of the family members live near by and this would become their regular store. I sure hope thats true and they keep up the property, but time will tell. The good news out of this project is that they are subject to our new landscaping ordinances which requires trees in the parking lot namely. Hopefully they maintain it all. If they dont, you can be assured theyll be on my radar. I wish them luck and know theyll do great out here. We welcome the increase in sales tax....but as I told them then, my concern is for the City of a The Village and not the desires of the family who may or may not frequent the store.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Stopped by the local Walmart Neighborhood Market to pick up some garnish for the Hotdish recycled from leftover Roticerrie chicken and other fresh ingredients. The garnish will be Pickled Beets and Cranberry Sauce. It was a bit sad to see the entire strip mall--home of the former Blockbuster video store--empty . . . yet, when Braum's competes for primacy with Walmart how can anyone lose in the end? =~) p.s. I'm glad that they, Braum's, didn't win the Battle of the Classen Traffic Circle.

----------


## RadicalModerate

May I rephrase that? Thank you. What I meant to say is this: Just stopped by the local Walmart Neighborhood Market to pick up some garnish for the Hotdish this evening recycled from leftover Roticerrie chicken and other fresh ingredients (c/o Walmart). The garnish will be Pickled Beets and Cranberry Sauce. I have to admit that It was a bit sad to see the entire strip mall--former home of the last Blockbuster Video Store--empty . . . Yet, when Braum's competes for primacy with Walmart how can anyone lose in the end? =~)  p.s. For simply Historical Reasons, I'm glad that they, spec. ref. Braum's, didn't win The Battle of the Classen Traffic Circle. I got no dog In this fight.

----------


## Bigrayokc

I know people like to complain about Braum's these days, but I ate at In-N-Out Burger in Denton, Texas a few weeks ago and my thought was that the burger and fries I had the week before at Braums's was much better than the burger and fries I had at In- N-Out that day. I have been to a number of In-N-Outs in different states and think they are way over hyped. 

Bigrayokc

----------


## Dustin

> I know people like to complain about Braum's these days, but I ate at In-N-Out Burger in Denton, Texas a few weeks ago and my thought was that the burger and fries I had the week before at Braums's was much better than the burger and fries I had at In- N-Out that day. I have been to a number of In-N-Outs in different states and think they are way over hyped. 
> 
> Bigrayokc


Braums makes a great burger when they want to.  I just wish all of their stores had the same attention to quality.  The braums on may and hefner doesn't cook their burgers to order. I've given up going there, which is sad because I live close by.

----------


## Ginkasa

> I know people like to complain about Braum's these days, but I ate at In-N-Out Burger in Denton, Texas a few weeks ago and my thought was that the burger and fries I had the week before at Braums's was much better than the burger and fries I had at In- N-Out that day. I have been to a number of In-N-Outs in different states and think they are way over hyped. 
> 
> Bigrayokc


I don't know if I've ever had a burger or fries at Braum's that I would rate higher than what I've eaten at In-n-Out and I've eaten at Braum's much much more often.

----------


## jonny d

> I don't know if I've ever had a burger or fries at Braum's that I would rate higher than what I've eaten at In-n-Out and I've eaten at Braum's much much more often.


The Texas In-n-Out's are nothing compared to the west coast ones. The quality difference is stark. Braums is very good, and consistent, which Texas In-n-Outs are not either of those (in my opinion).

----------


## catch22

As they say, opinions are like... and they all stink.

----------


## John1744

Oh man I thought I was the only one that had In N Out in Texas and wasn't impressed at all. I was like, who'd choose this over something like 5 guys or Smash or whatever? I guess it's cheap so it has that going for it but still...

----------


## Ginkasa

This is really why we need an In n Out here. This conversation is had at least once a quarter.  When they finally build one the thread will be sporadically updated until finished and then it will be pretty busy with discussion the first month or so.  Once it is finally established here no one will likely feel the need to mention it again, at least until the second location is announced.

----------


## jonny d

What I want to come here (but won't as the only area it would fit is FLOODED with burger joints) is a Shake Shack. They would most likely only open at Classen Curve. So they won't be here anytime soon.

----------


## bluedogok

I prefer Shake Shack over In N Out.

----------


## jedicurt

^^^^^^^^^^^^
this... even hitting In N' Out in bay area (where i frequent a lot) it is better than the ones in Texas, but still over rated.   i would love a Shake Shack in OKC long before i would want an In N' Out

----------


## Ward

I was in the Braums at Hefner & Rockwell this afternoon.  Both soap dispensers in the men's room are empty.  So much for washing my hands before eating. 

The floor in the ordering and dining area was slippery.  It wasn't just me, I saw other people walking and trying to keep their feet under them, it was as if the floor was greasy or oily.   I don't know but I'm wondering if the tile is inherently slippery when wet, or they don't use the right chemicals and use clean hot water when mopping.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I was in the Braums at Hefner & Rockwell this afternoon.  Both soap dispensers in the men's room are empty.  So much for washing my hands before eating. 
> ...


How do the employees wash their hands after doing their thing and before preparing food?  Going to eat there again after reading that?

When I see that, I call the Health Dept., it's inexcusable.  405-425-4348

----------


## mkjeeves

> How do the employees wash their hands after doing their thing and before preparing food?  Going to eat there again after reading that?
> 
> When I see that, I call the Health Dept., it's inexcusable.  405-425-4348


I don't know about Braums but when I worked fast food there was a hand washing sink in the kitchen used for people coming into work or returning to work after any unsanitary activity.

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

Was probably out of soap as well. And towels! Amazing how nobody working there caught that.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I don't know about Braums but when I worked fast food there was a hand washing sink in the kitchen used for people coming into work or returning to work after any unsanitary activity.


Yep, almost every restaurant has those, but it does not substitute for washing your hands after using the restroom - using door handles on the way back in the work area, etc., they should still be reported to the health dept.

----------


## jonny d

I guess ONLY Braums has run out of soap in the restroom. Guess that is an Oklahoma thing...

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

No, but someone at some point should be checking. It normally won't be empty in a day, with shift change, etc. Restroom check list? Manager check?

----------


## TheTravellers

> I guess ONLY Braums has run out of soap in the restroom. Guess that is an Oklahoma thing...


Why would you even post something like this?  Doesn't matter what state a restaurant is in, if they run out of soap, they need to be reported.  I'm sure it happens everywhere, however, I've reported a few places (Katie's in Edmond, Ted's on NW 68th, for example) to the health dept. for that exact offense, and they've all been in OK, and I've lived in IL, WI, IN, WA, OK, and visited tons more states.

----------


## mkjeeves

Anyone know who is behind the Johnny Cash voice on the Braum's commercials that have been running lately? Seems a little sketchy if they didn't license the imitation, which they may have.

Found it here: https://www.facebook.com/BraumsIceCr...2026972678881/

----------


## Martin

i don't think you actually have to license the imitation but I think you have to say somewhere in the ad that it contains a celebrity voice impression.  i've heard plenty of radio commercials over the years that had such a disclaimer.  obviously, using music/lyrics is a different issue but i don't think that's relevant for this particular commercial.  however, since johnny cash is dead i wonder if that puts a twist on whether or not the disclaimer needs to be included... that is, it would be reasonable for someone to conclude that it is an impression since the real thing has been dead for several years.

i didn't get my ged in law, so take that with a grain of salt.

----------


## Ward

I have no idea who is doing the voice over, but Philip Bauer seems to be the best of the best imitators.   He lives here in OKC.   I met him and his wife on a shuttle bus at the airport a few years ago.  He was just getting back from performing.   I had no idea who he was but was was so kind and gracious and humble.   He even gave me a CD of his work.   Google him or search him on YouTube.  Fantastic Johnny Cash impersonator and great singer.   He’s excellent..

Who knows, maybe he is the one in the Braums commercial.

----------


## mkjeeves

> I have no idea who is doing the voice over, but Philip Bauer seems to be the best of the best imitators.   He lives here in OKC.   I met him and his wife on a shuttle bus at the airport a few years ago.  He was just getting back from performing.   I had no idea who he was but was was so kind and gracious and humble.   He even gave me a CD of his work.   Google him or search him on YouTube.  Fantastic Johnny Cash impersonator and great singer.   Hes excellent..
> 
> Who knows, maybe he is the one in the Braums commercial.


I do wonder if they are using local media company and local voice person, which would make sense.

----------


## Jersey Boss

A voice can not be copywrited. A song however can be.

----------


## mkjeeves

Appears to depend on state law:


Using the Name or Likeness of Another
*
In most states, you can be sued for using someone else's name, likeness, or other personal attributes without permission for an exploitative purpose.* Usually, people run into trouble in this area when they use someone's name or photograph in a commercial setting, such as in advertising or other promotional activities. But, some states also prohibit use of another person's identity for the user's own personal benefit, whether or not the purpose is strictly commercial. There are two distinct legal claims that potentially apply to these kinds of unauthorized uses: (1) invasion of privacy through misappropriation of name or likeness ("misappropriation"); and (2) violation of the right of publicity. (The "right of publicity" is the right of a person to control and make money from the commercial use of his or her identity.) Because of the similarities between misappropriation and right of publicity claims, courts and legal commentators often confuse them. We will not try to exhaustively explain the differences between these two legal claims here. It is mostly important for you to understand the legal principles that are common to both claims; we will point out relevant differences below and on the state pages when appropriate.

<snip>

You cannot invade the privacy of a dead person, so you generally cannot be sued for misappropriation of the name or likeness of a dead person, unless the misappropriation took place before the person in question died. *However, in many states the right of publicity survives after death, so you could be sued for violating the publicity rights of a dead person. This is most likely to come up with dead celebrities.* 

<snip>

*The law protects other personal attributes or aspects of identity from unauthorized use as well. For example, courts have held that use of a celebrity's voice can violate the right of publicity. See, e.g., Midler v. Ford Motor Co., 849 F.2d 460 (9th Cir. 1988).* One court held a defendant liable for using the slogan "Here's Johnny" as a brand name for portable toilets because it sufficiently evoked Johnny Carson's identity. See Carson v. Here's Johnny Portable Toilets, Inc., 698 F.2d 831 (6th Cir. 1983). In other examples, courts have held defendants liable for using a photograph of the plaintiff's race car in a television commercial, see Motschenbacher v. R.J. Reynolds Tobacco Co., 498 F.2d 821 (9th Cir. 1974), and creating a commercial featuring a robot decked out to resemble Vanna White and posing next to a Wheel of Fortune game board, see White v. Samsung Elec. Am., Inc., 917 F.2d 1395 (9th Cir. 1992). In all of these cases, the common rationale was that the attribute in question was sufficient to identify the plaintiff and evoke their identity for the public. 

http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/usin...keness-another

Also not sure if using someone's voice would be the same as imitating someone's voice, but my guess it yes, it's using part of their identity, or at least invoking their identity.

----------


## mkjeeves

The case cited was indeed about imitation, but of a living person, Bette Midler:

The appellate court ruled that the voice of someone famous as a singer is distinctive to their person and image and therefore, as a part of their identity, it is unlawful to imitate their voice without express consent and approval. The appellate court reversed the district courts decision and ruled in favor of Midler, indicating her voice was protected against unauthorized use.[4][5]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midler_v._Ford_Motor_Co.

----------


## kukblue1

So i have heard some rumors that Braums was working on some short of order pick up much like Walmart and others.  Today they posted on their facebook page something big was coming and showed a car with it's trunk open and a grocery cart full with someone wearing a green apron which would be a market person.  Anyone have the real inside scoop on if this is happening and when?

----------


## hoya

> Anyone have the real inside scoop on if this is happening and when?


I see what you did there.

----------


## TheTravellers

Braum's has possibly the worst customer service out of almost any retail or fast food establishment here in OKC, and they're trying to do this?  Hilarious.......

----------


## kukblue1

> Braum's has possibly the worst customer service out of almost any retail or fast food establishment here in OKC, and they're trying to do this?  Hilarious.......



Not sure if they are doing this but after their facebook page it makes me wonder.   I agree their service not the great but seems to be better doing the day than at night.

----------


## Snowman

On some level they sell convenience, so really kind of need to keep up with walmart does if possible in that area.

----------


## Pete

From their Facebook page:

----------


## TheTravellers

^^^ Meanwhile, there are 4 customers in the grocery checkout line inside the store because their only grocery person is standing around outside watching someone load their groceries (guess their "service" doesn't extend to pushing the cart out to the car or unloading).

----------


## kukblue1

> ^^^ Meanwhile, there are 4 customers in the grocery checkout line inside the store because their only grocery person is standing around outside watching someone load their groceries (guess their "service" doesn't extend to pushing the cart out to the car or unloading).


OMG I just peed myself.  That so made my day.  Thank You.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Noticed a sign yesterday saying "Coming Soon" at the corner of 192nd and Western. Seemed a little strange since there are stores just a couple of miles away at Edmond RD and Santa Fe and another at 164th and Penn.

----------


## scottk

> Noticed a sign yesterday saying "Coming Soon" at the corner of 192nd and Western. Seemed a little strange since there are stores just a couple of miles away at Edmond RD and Santa Fe and another at 164th and Penn.


...at one time too there were plans for a 7-11 and Braum's at 178th and Portland once the construction finished. 

Not sure why there is such an abundance of Braum's and Sonic locations in far NW OKC?

----------


## Pete

Planning a new location on the SE corner of I-40 and Morgan Road; presently home to a restaurant.

----------


## kukblue1

> Planning a new location on the SE corner of I-40 and Morgan Road; presently home to a restaurant.


???????? WHY? There is already one at Council and i-40.  Also one at I-40 and Mustang Road.  Also one at Garth Brooks. and I-40 This would make zero sense.  ???????????

----------


## kukblue1

Heard they are thinking of remodeling the Council Rd - I40 store also

----------


## Snowman

> ???????? WHY? There is already one at Council and i-40.  Also one at I-40 and Mustang Road.  Also one at Garth Brooks. and I-40 This would make zero sense.  ???????????


It seems like the truck stops are considered a separate market by the fast food restaurants

----------


## kukblue1

> It seems like the truck stops are considered a separate market by the fast food restaurants


It does kind of make sense from that stand point.  Also is going to be more visible from the highway compared to Council Road and Mustang Road.  This one will be easier for travelers as it will be much easier on and off the highway. Council I would not consider easy on easy off same for Mustang Road.  I just think you build here tear down the council road location.  I know Mcdonalds has one on every street on I-40 but that's Mcdonalds.

----------


## Ward

And Truckers and RV’ers who are familiar with Braums will be able to pop in and get some groceries for their refrigerators.

----------


## Wishbone

I live at SW 29th and Morgan road and there are a bunch of neighborhoods over here. We are right in the middle of the Mustang Braums, the I40 and Mustang rd Braums, and the I40 and Council Braums where are all are a bit of a drive for milk so this location will be very nice.

----------


## floyd the barber

I read on the news that a Braum's in Del City was robbed and the manager was pistol whipped. They are offering a measly 2k reward for information leading to the arrest of the robber.

Now first and foremost I hope the employees involved are ok. I cannot imagine having a gun pointed at me and, god willing, I hope I am never in that situation. 

But only 2k? I don't know. This company has always given me the reputation that it is run by cheap management. I worked there for two weeks, and I can tell you that the wages are pretty bad and the employees attitudes reflect that. This 2k reward only amplifies my beliefs.

Yes I understand that labor is disposable. I imagine they are more concerned about the money than the wellbeing of the employees, but this may be the smallest reward I have ever seen for this crime.

With that being said I hope they catch the guy.

----------


## floyd the barber

I read on the news that a Braum's in Del City was robbed and the manager was pistol whipped. They are offering a measly 2k reward for information leading to the arrest of the robber.

Now first and foremost I hope the employees involved are ok. I cannot imagine having a gun pointed at me and, god willing, I hope I am never in that situation. 

But only 2k? I don't know. This company has always given me the reputation that it is run by cheap management. I worked there for two weeks, and I can tell you that the wages are pretty bad and the employees attitudes reflect that. This 2k reward only amplifies my beliefs.

Yes I understand that labor is disposable. I imagine they are more concerned about the money than the wellbeing of the employees, but this may be the smallest reward I have ever seen for this crime.

With that being said I hope they catch the guy.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Seems to me that a two thousand dollar reward is not overly cheap. I can’t really recall how many places offer any reward after a robbery.

----------


## MagzOK

Yeah I was going to mention that I can't say I've ever heard of a restaurant offering any money.  Not that I'm batting for Braum's here.

----------


## bombermwc

Happen to know which one it was?

Different company, but i'm sure most say the same thing. My retail experience training was if someone comes to rob you, give them what they want and dont ask questions. The company is insured and your life and safety isn't worth it. I'm not saying the employee did something wrong...i wasn't there...but what would cause it to escalate to that if you're forking the money over?

----------


## Jim Kyle

> what would cause it to escalate to that if you're forking the money over?


Sometimes a perp simply wants to be violent and needs no escalation, just an opportunity. The hidden-camera clips shown on TV seem to indicate this might have been such a situation.

----------


## chuck5815

Can't believe someone would be stupid enough to rob a burger stand, especially these days when the vast majority of transactions are made with credit cards. There was probably less than $2k cash in the store. 

With all of that said, I just wanted to mention that Braum's is absolutely delicious, and I'm always pleasantly surprised to see that they are keeping the quality high and the prices low.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Would it be unfair to suggest that Suburban Improvements, powered by forces such as The Gazette,  led to the recent demise of Johnnie's Burgers  Number Two, on Britton Rd? And where is that Promised Braum's  where the Blockbuster Video Outlet used to be? Will ND Foods (and art museum be next?) Stay tuned for further developments regarding Hipster Sprawl . . . Or, say nope to dope.

----------


## Johnb911

I seem to recall that the Johnnie's on Britton is closed for remodeling and will reopen.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Would it be unfair to suggest that Suburban Improvements, powered by forces such as The Gazette,  led to the recent demise of Johnnie's Burgers  Number Two, on Britton Rd? And where is that Promised Braum's  where the Blockbuster Video Outlet used to be? Will ND Foods (and art museum be next?) Stay tuned for further developments regarding Hipster Sprawl . . . Or, say nope to dope.


Johnnie's is closed for remodeling. I think the Britton Road construction late phases will make it much harder to reach them that it was for businesses on the north side of the street. I hear they are going to add alcohol service. 

Braum's is still on.

----------


## Rover

> Would it be unfair to suggest that Suburban Improvements, powered by forces such as The Gazette,  led to the recent demise of Johnnie's Burgers  Number Two, on Britton Rd? And where is that Promised Braum's  where the Blockbuster Video Outlet used to be? Will ND Foods (and art museum be next?) Stay tuned for further developments regarding Hipster Sprawl . . . Or, say nope to dope.


As for the Braums, they have been clearing the building so they can demolish and Re-build.  

Street improvements on Britton and on Penn have wreaked havoc on businesses in the area and slowed all kinds of activity.

----------


## kukblue1

I guess some stores are handing out fliers saying calling ahead to place your grocery order and have it ready for pick up.  Anyone know what stores are doing this?  Good luck having someone pick up the phone.

----------


## Pete

> I guess some stores are handing out fliers saying calling ahead to place your grocery order and have it ready for pick up.  Anyone know what stores are doing this?  Good luck having someone pick up the phone.


Or finding someone who can find your order, etc.

It's hard to find someone to check you out even when you are actually in the store.

----------


## BBatesokc

10/23/2019 LA TIMES: 'Braum’s is the best burger joint. You’ll wish you were here'

_*He must have eaten at a different Braums than I go to..... (just saying)_

----------


## jonny d

I just don't understand the hate this board seems to have for Braums. I have never had a bad meal there, which is more than I can say for most fast food places (CFA and Whataburger are the exceptions). Never had my order gotten wrong (which happens EVERYWHERE, not just Braums). It is a place that is pretty darn consistent. As an auditor, I have traveled from Beaver to Idabel. Braums tasted good in both places. Not saying it is the best in the world, but it seems like they get crapped on a lot. 

Great to see them get some recognition nationally!

----------


## Pete

I love Braum's and missed it badly all those years in Cali.

The issue is their stores are not very clean, the one nearest me is very dated and they have management issues.

But people still flock so clearly they are doing a lot of things right.  I'm very glad to have access.

----------


## jonny d

> I love Braum's and missed it badly all those years in Cali.
> 
> The issue is their stores are not very clean, the one nearest me is very dated and they have management issues.
> 
> But people still flock so clearly they are doing a lot of things right.  I'm very glad to have access.


Oh, I wasn't bashing anyone. I am sure I have had a bad experience somewhere where others have not. Just seemed for a while every post was about what Braums does wrong.

Was not meaning to seem rude.

----------


## BBatesokc

They've changed something..... The meat? The buns? Something. Burger hasn't tasted 'like they used to' in years IMO.

----------


## chuck5815

> They've changed something..... The meat? The buns? Something. Burger hasn't tasted 'like they used to' in years IMO.


not sure i agree. It is delicious every time, especially the Edmond locations.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeah I can’t believe how good their burgers were when I first tried them. I’d say they are on par or better than in-n-out when they’re done right. Only problem is consistency. 

Every friend I’ve taken there who hasn’t been loved it. Their milk is amazing as well.

----------


## BBatesokc

> not sure i agree. It is delicious every time, especially the Edmond locations.


I don't expect anyone to agree (or disagree)... but other comments here and reviews elsewhere show lots of people love Braums and lots of people don’t care for it. No different than any other restaurant. What I don’t get is people who are shocked other’s tastes don’t conform with their own. Not directed at you. But others literally seem surprised anyone would dare question their opinion of what I consider just a run of the mill fast food burger place. that said, I’ve been known to drive an hour to go to a favorite burger spot when people in that area don’t consider it all that unique.

----------


## SEMIweather

The problem I have with Braum's is that a lot of their stores are really dated, and generally feel like stepping into the most depressing parts of 70s-era America.

Coming from the Midwest, it also feels like Culver's just puts out a better, more consistent product.

Also...the attempt to tear down Classen Circle was, and still is, absolute garbage.

----------


## WhoRepsTheLurker

> The problem I have with Braum's is that a lot of their stores are really dated, and generally feel like stepping into the most depressing parts of 70s-era America.
> 
> Coming from the Midwest, it also feels like Culver's just puts out a better, more consistent product.
> 
> Also...the attempt to tear down Classen Circle was, and still is, absolute garbage.


Culver's is 10x the burger that Braum's and Johnnie's is. Also Wisconsin cheese curds, so delicious.

----------


## MikeLucky

Gotta say I have never been overly impressed with Culver's burgers. lol.  They always seem like the boiled patty burgers we used to get from the school cafeteria.  Definitely not better than Braum's, in my opinion.  Again, to each their own.  

I like Braum's.  Yes, their service is always hit or miss. Some of the locations aren't as tidy as they should be, at times.  But, like others have said I do typically get a very good burger when I get one from Braum's.  All, I know is if my hands and my immediate area don't smell like onions afterwards, then I'll be disappointed, but having the Braum's buger always does that. Maybe the folks that don't llike Braum's don't like onions?  Just a wacky theory. lol

----------


## Dustin

> not sure i agree. It is delicious every time, especially the Edmond locations.


The one on May and Hefner is awful. The manager there just doesn't seem to care and it's been that way for a while... I've stopped going. I don't have a problem at any other location.

----------


## Pete

Believe it or not, the food and service has been consistently good at the 39th & Penn location.

Just so, so dated inside and usually not as clean as it should be.

----------


## TheirTheir

Fancy Johnnie's failed in Deep Deuce, but I would champion a fancy Braums in Uptown wholeheartedly.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Fancy Johnnie's failed in Deep Deuce, but I would champion a fancy Braums in Uptown wholeheartedly.


You and me both.  Hell, a Braum's in Midtown or Bricktown would kill it!

----------


## Pete

Closer to downtown with a Fresh Market would bring a small grocery store, too.

I know they have been approached but thus far, no interest.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Closer to downtown with a Fresh Market would bring a small grocery store, too.
> 
> I know they have been approached but thus far, no interest.


Their management seems pretty inept, so that's not surprising to hear.

----------


## Pete

The location at 17th and Classen could use the Homeland treatment.  Very small with an odd layout and extremely dated.

I used to shop there when I lived in SoSA and it was not a good experience.

----------


## chuck5815

> The location at 17th and Classen could use the Homeland treatment.  Very small with an odd layout and extremely dated.
> 
> I used to shop there when I lived in SoSA and it was not a good experience.


There's a decent number of Buyers for those high-end Condos who won't buy _until_ it receives the Homeland Treatment and Slick Rick Dowell cleans up the **** hole across the street.

----------


## corwin1968

> They've changed something..... The meat? The buns? Something. Burger hasn't tasted 'like they used to' in years IMO.


I couldn't agree more.  Braums burgers back in the late 70's and into the 80's were fantastic but the last few I've eaten had too much lettuce and not enough of that red sauce, which is delicious but they act like it costs it's weight in gold.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> They've changed something..... The meat? The buns? Something. Burger hasn't tasted 'like they used to' in years IMO.


Back on May 1, 2017 or thereabouts, they abruptly and without warning switched to a 1/4 pound patty of a seemingly different consistency and of a definite difference in weight from the usual 1/3 pound patty that was their stock-in-trade for years. A shake was henceforth included in the price of a combo, with the substitution of a soft drink not given a discount from the default cost. Also, said shake's recipe was changed from a constituency of milk, syrup, and ice cream to that of simply a "shake milk" and ice cream, with extra syrup additionally charged. In my opinion, there was a period of a couple of weeks or so where customers would be granted a shake made in the old way while the trickle-down message from corporate to "STOP DOING THAT" took hold across the various locations.

As an "old guard" with the way they used to do things, I can agree with the headline of the article with my memories in mind. Change happens and prices increase, but this was such an about-face on so many levels, which left such an impression based on my previous twice-a-week-or-more visits that it simply wasn't the same for me, and I stopped going. Obviously, a lot of people appreciate or are oblivious to the changes, which include a different cookie recipe, I understand, as well as a stingy attitude towards to-go packaging (in my experience; that is, no lids or bags unless absolutely requested, and then the employees don't know where a domed lid is, for example) and an adherence to charging for every little extra (i.e., 25 cents for a spoonful of sprinkles on a yogurt). 

I don't expect more than fifty percent agreement on anything, and there's no hate as such. But there's too many restaurants to settle, in my opinion. I'm just sorry that it happened to a local place that was such a part of my life.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> The one on May and Hefner is awful. The manager there just doesn't seem to care and it's been that way for a while... I've stopped going. I don't have a problem at any other location.


I will say that I reported a food-mishandling issue at that location to the corporate office, and it was handled with frightening expediency. That is, the district manager called me a few hours later, saying that they rolled tape and handled the situation that evening. It was an issue of employees wiping sweat off of their faces with the palms of their bare hands and then directly serving ice cream, which I stepped out of line and left over.

----------


## kukblue1

Just seem to be that their stores are always under staffed.  I have waited close to 10 minutes several times for just a combo meal.  Also when I go in for groceries I'm always waiting for someone to ring me up.  I'll looking over and there be like only 4 people working their butts off..

----------


## Anonymous.

I know several families that shop all of their dairy products at Braums and shop other groceries at big retail. I suspect this is one of the reasons Braums gets away with sub-par stores and staff, they have a weird local following. It may not be worth noting, but these families all reside in Edmond. I have a hunch that there is many people who are similar.

----------


## Pete

I know plenty of people who will only buy their dairy from Braum's.

----------


## TheTravellers

Their milk takes forever to go bad once opened (and it tastes better), due to their process, which is apparently different from most others.  However, I just won't go into a Braum's due to the ridiculous understaffing, which invariably makes the grocery checkout line suffer the most, we don't eat ice cream out, and there are far better burgers around.  The last straw for us was the Classen Circle BS they tried to get away with.

----------


## MikeLucky

I believe they "concentrate" the milk which is why it tastes better than any other milk.  That's the story I've been told.  Especially their skim milk which is way better than any other cloudy water skim milk you get anywhere else.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I believe they "concentrate" the milk which is why it tastes better than any other milk.  That's the story I've been told.  Especially their skim milk which is way better than any other cloudy water skim milk you get anywhere else.


Yep, agree, I think they even had some kind of display showing what procedure they do that others don't.  Grew up on Braum's skim, which was decent, then drank other skim and it was horrible.  Braum's 2% is about as good as others' whole milk.

----------


## rezman

We enjoy Braum's milk, and is usually all we ever buy. It's fuller bodied and just tastes better. And it lasts farther beyond the due date. Their shakes on the other hand have gone down hill and their cookies, which used to be good, are now horrible.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

Just bought some of their "seasonal" pumpkin bread. Dry, dry, dry. Going into the bin. People like the skim milk because the sugar content is higher than traditional skim. 18g versus 12g

----------


## TheTravellers

> ...Going into the bin. People like the skim milk because the sugar content is higher than traditional skim. 18g versus 12g


And it's not see-through light blue like most others.  :Smile:

----------


## oklip955

I guess I am surprised by how many people like their milk. I am not a fan. I drink Kalona brand. (Sprouts, Whole Foods, Natural Grocers).  Its non homogenized and low temp pasteurization. Also it organic. Much richer milk since the farmers (Amish, Mennonite) use a mix of cows not just factory Holsteins. There other products are real good also. I guess I am spoiled after drinking their milk.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I guess I am surprised by how many people like their milk. I am not a fan. I drink Kalona brand. (Sprouts, Whole Foods, Natural Grocers).  Its non homogenized and low temp pasteurization. Also it organic. Much richer milk since the farmers (Amish, Mennonite) use a mix of cows not just factory Holsteins. There other products are real good also. I guess I am spoiled after drinking their milk.


The kind of milk you drink is always going to be better than Hiland, Best Choice, Braum's, whoever.  Pretty sure all the comparisons between Braum's and other milk is the other milk is just your standard supermarket milk, not organic, low temp, grass fed, massaged cows-type of milk.  :Smile:

----------


## Joe Kimball

> People like the skim milk because the sugar content is higher than traditional skim. 18g versus 12g


Never considered the sugar content. Is the rest of the milk similarly loaded?

----------


## mkjeeves

> Never considered the sugar content. Is the rest of the milk similarly loaded?


Made me look...

We naturally fortify and condense the milk by removing part of the milks natural water during processing. This increases the milks nutrient levels dramatically  by up to 50%. 

https://www.braums.com/milk-process/

----------


## pw405

For what it's worth, the Braums on 39th and Tulsa recently appears to have undergone some changes to make service better. First thing I noticed (as of a few months ago) was that the clarity of their drive through speaker & mic is now AMAZING.  Seriously, I've never once in my life used a drive through with such good sound quality.  Around this time I also noticed the crispy chicken sandwich was ready way faster than usual.  Perhaps it is just a one-store thing, but this Braums seems to be making an effort to improve customer service experience.

----------


## Pete

L.A. Times: Braum's is the best burger joint. You'll wish you were here

https://www.latimes.com/food/story/2...gers-ice-cream

----------


## TheTravellers

> L.A. Times: Braum's is the best burger joint. You'll wish you were here
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/food/story/2...gers-ice-cream


They really need to try some of the, oh, at least a dozen other burger joints that are leagues better than Braum's.  I'd really love to see a story from them if they came back now, to see how their beloved Braum's has fared since 2015, bet it won't be as rosy.

----------


## AP

I mean. I still love Braum's. It was one of the first places I went to when I moved back a couple of months ago. People on this board love to bitch and moan about everything. In reality, it's still a good place to get a burger and shake. I'll probably get lunch there today.

----------


## BoulderSooner

braums is still great and hard to beat

----------


## TheTravellers

> braums is still great and hard to beat


If they're being compared to McD's, Burger King, JITB, Whataburger, etc., then maybe.

Realized I've been comparing apples (fast-food burgers like Braum's) to oranges (actual good burgers like Patty Wagon's).

----------


## Pete

There are 3 distinct categories of burger restaurants and restaurants in general:

Fast Food
Drive-thru, chain (McD's, Braum's, etc.)

Counter Service
Slower, no drive-thru  (Patty Wagon, Tuckers, Garage, 5 Guys, Lip Smackers, Nic's etc.)

Full Service
Table service (Republic, Pub W, Nic's Diner, etc.)


Completely unfair to compare across those lines and usually prices are equally different.

----------


## Rover

> I mean. I still love Braum's. It was one of the first places I went to when I moved back a couple of months ago. People on this board love to bitch and moan about everything. In reality, it's still a good place to get a burger and shake. I'll probably get lunch there today.


Braums is like a lot of chain stores... the quality of the preparation seems highly dependent on the quality of the manager of that particular store.  I've had really great product and service at some Braums and some pretty bad burgers at others.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> There are 3 distinct categories of burger restaurants and restaurants in general:
> 
> Fast Food
> Drive-thru, chain (McD's, Braum's, etc.)
> 
> Counter Service
> Slower, no drive-thru  (Patty Wagon, Tuckers, Garage, 5 Guys, Lip Smackers, Nic's etc.)
> 
> Full Service
> ...


i feel like this should be pinned to the top of all burger threads ... lol 

it is also why  in n out (fast food)    and 5 guys/shake shack (counter service)    are not in the same category

----------


## Mantison

Tuesday was a sad day. The Braum's location at 39th and Tulsa switched their chicken supplier. The "crispy" option on the club sandwich, and the tenders, were both obviously a new supplier. Press formed and questionable breading, a huge step down from the previous items. Sad sad day indeed.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Tuesday was a sad day. The Braum's location at 39th and Tulsa switched their chicken supplier. The "crispy" option on the club sandwich, and the tenders, were both obviously a new supplier. Press formed and questionable breading, a huge step down from the previous items. Sad sad day indeed.


Cheaping out - Burgers shrinking, new milkshake formulation, and now chicken.  Always a great sign when a company starts making everything as cheap as possible for them and still charging their regular price to customers.

----------


## kukblue1

> Cheaping out - Burgers shrinking, new milkshake formulation, and now chicken.  Always a great sign when a company starts making everything as cheap as possible for them and still charging their regular price to customers.


Their Chicken Strips have gotten very small.  I think Braums is ok but there are just better choices out there.  Maybe not for ice cream but for burgers and chicken than yes actually much better choices

----------


## OKCRT

> Cheaping out - Burgers shrinking, new milkshake formulation, and now chicken.  Always a great sign when a company starts making everything as cheap as possible for them and still charging their regular price to customers.


Braums today is def. not the same quality as in the past when Vern or whatever his name was doing those commercials. They were really good back then on a consistent basis. Today it's a crap shoot and just never know what you might get.

----------


## Joe Kimball

> I mean. I still love Braum's. It was one of the first places I went to when I moved back a couple of months ago. People on this board love to bitch and moan about everything. In reality, it's still a good place to get a burger and shake. I'll probably get lunch there today.


I wish I could in good conscience join you, and refrain from the bitching-and-moaning (really factual assessment, but we'll roll with this, it's catchy!). I hope you enjoy. I've moved on.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I suppose I'd still buy ice cream there, out of the grocery section mind, if I still ate that much of it. They have a habit of rotating flavors which is annoying. Circus Animal Cookie was a real winner, which they got rid of last I checked.

----------


## BBatesokc

> ... People on this board love to bitch and moan about everything. ....


When People on this board don't agree with me I consider them bitching and moaning [_Damn autocorrect. There, I fixed it for you_]

----------


## mkjeeves

I ate at the Reno Council location a couple of days ago. It was good, the place was clean and  packed at lunchtime. My preference for fast food burger if I want it to go, Sonic.  Sit down, Braums, except for the few locations that are cramped and dirty most of the time, like Classen. I avoid the rest of the fast food burger joints.

----------


## AP

> I wish I could in good conscience join you, and refrain from the bitching-and-moaning (really factual assessment, but we'll roll with this, it's catchy!). I hope you enjoy. I've moved on.


Ok.

----------


## AP

> When People on this board don't agree with me I consider them bitching and moaning [_Damn autocorrect. There, I fixed it for you_]


Thank you.

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

I had a Braum's burger last week - great. 
I had a Braum's salad yesterday - terrible. 
I was eating at a BURGER joint - how did I THINK that would turn out!?

----------


## Pete

Borden just declared bankruptcy following Dean Foods -- the largest milk-producer in the U.S.

Milk consumption continues to drop and related expenses keep going up.  Wonder how this might affect Braum's.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/06/busin...tcy/index.html


Despite all the marketing, there is growing evidence that milk doesn't do you much good as an adult, as humans are the only mammal to keep consuming after childhood.  There are estimates that 65% of all adults have issues digesting lactose.

https://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/18/u...much-good.html

----------


## Jersey Boss

While humans are the only mammal to consume milk post childhood, no other mammals enjoy honey cheerios, oreos, or chocolate cake. Lol

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I love whole milk. I used to drink a gallon a day and I cut back because I was certain that wasn’t healthy or eventually would catch up with me. I still go through 2-3 gallons a week.

----------


## Pete

^

That's a ton of animal fat you are consuming.

You should get your cholesterol level checked.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I need a checkup in general. I haven’t been to the doctor in over a year. That is something I have been meaning to do. I am in OKC for a few weeks but when I return to LA my plan is to get health insurance and have a full screen checkup.

----------


## Roger S

I've always found it interesting that we feed our children a product that in nature turns a 65 lb newborn calf into a 300 lb weanling calf in 90 days.

----------


## Pete

I would never buy milk apart from needing it for the occasional recipe, and that's usually just around the holidays.

A huge part of the Braum's business model is all the people that go there regularly to get fresh milk, then pick up other products.


Somewhere along the way, the government started helping dairy farmers promote milk and then it became a juggernaut.  But if you think about what it is, the fact we consume it at all is very weird.

Orange juice (almost all fruit juice) is another government and industry marketing invention, and really it's just a big glass of sugar.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Braums has amazing milk. As an "avid" milk drinker, I had tasted many different kinds of milk and I can say Braums is hands down one of the best. I wish Braums was in California.

----------


## baralheia

> Braums has amazing milk. As an "avid" milk drinker, I had tasted many different kinds of milk and I can say Braums is hands down one of the best. I wish Braums was in California.


I'm no connoisseur (nor am I well traveled), but I've tasted a few that come close - at least as far as whole milk goes. In the Denver area, Longmont Dairy is quite good. In the Chicagoland and St Louis areas, Oberweis is really great too. Both also offer home delivery in glass bottles. But when it comes to low-fat and skim milks... I haven't yet found any that taste as good as Braum's. I think they're one of a very few dairies in the US that condenses their low-fat milk.

----------


## Roger S

> Braums has amazing milk. As an "avid" milk drinker, I had tasted many different kinds of milk and I can say Braums is hands down one of the best. I wish Braums was in California.


Have you tried Marak's? Make a trip to Urban Agrarian and grab a bottle. It's my local go to when I'm making cheese.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I would never buy milk apart from needing it for the occasional recipe, and that's usually just around the holidays.
> 
> A huge part of the Braum's business model is all the people that go there regularly to get fresh milk, then pick up other products.
> 
> 
> Somewhere along the way, the government started helping dairy farmers promote milk and then it became a juggernaut.  But if you think about what it is, the fact we consume it at all is very weird.
> 
> Orange juice (almost all fruit juice) is another government and industry marketing invention, and really it's just a big glass of sugar.


Do you not eat cereal?

----------


## Pete

> Do you not eat cereal?


Nope.  

I'll have granola every once in a while but with Greek yogurt and fruit.

----------


## turnpup

> Orange juice (almost all fruit juice) is another government and industry marketing invention, and really it's just a big glass of sugar.


That's how I've always viewed juice. When my daughter was in infancy and toddlerhood, people would to tsk-tsk at me or look at me with astonishment when I told them I never even thought to give her juice.

It may or may not be a coincidence, but she's now 13, has never had a cavity and has always been very slim.

----------


## scottk

> I would never buy milk apart from needing it for the occasional recipe, and that's usually just around the holidays.
> 
> A huge part of the Braum's business model is all the people that go there regularly to get fresh milk, then pick up other products.
> 
> 
> Somewhere along the way, the government started helping dairy farmers promote milk and then it became a juggernaut.  But if you think about what it is, the fact we consume it at all is very weird.
> 
> Orange juice (almost all fruit juice) is another government and industry marketing invention, and really it's just a big glass of sugar.


The overall demand for milk is decreasing as individual taste go to alternatives...and eat less cereal. The whole marketing campaign of "Milk, it does a body good" and "Got Milk?" really helped the demand in the late 80's and 90's. Milk was heavily pushed with school lunches too. I think that has now shifted to bottled water and other "infused" or "natural" beverages.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/rachels.../#3980f6ec2eb0

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/borden-...11-bankruptcy/

----------


## SEMIweather

> I would never buy milk apart from needing it for the occasional recipe, and that's usually just around the holidays.
> 
> A huge part of the Braum's business model is all the people that go there regularly to get fresh milk, then pick up other products.
> 
> 
> Somewhere along the way, the government started helping dairy farmers promote milk and then it became a juggernaut.  But if you think about what it is, the fact we consume it at all is very weird.
> 
> Orange juice (almost all fruit juice) is another government and industry marketing invention, and really it's just a big glass of sugar.


Orange juice is at least high in Vitamin C, but that being said I switched from that to diet green tea as my "guaranteed" source of Vitamin C each morning several months back and my stomach has been much better for it.

----------


## OkiePoke

I rarely have milk in my fridge. I use it in some recipes, but I can't drink it. I'm in my early 30's, and it doesn't settle well on my stomach any longer if I drink more than 12 oz.

----------


## Executionist

Okies love their Braums >150%-margin ice cream. And their last menu re-engineering - reducing portions while keeping prices the same or higher, has been a success. Not too worried about Braums.

----------


## Pete

Braum's was the one business I missed the most when I lived out of state.

And it is true, even though there is a movement against consuming milk, that probably much less of an issue where Braum's operates (OK and Texas).

----------


## Anonymous.

> I love whole milk. I used to drink a gallon a day and I cut back because I was certain that wasn’t healthy or eventually would catch up with me. I still go through 2-3 gallons a week.


Excuse me, what? You consume, by yourself. Two to three gallons of whole milk per week?! That is easily over 6000 calories in just milk. If that is true, I hope you are extremely active with exercise.

----------


## Executionist

> Braum's was the one business I missed the most when I lived out of state.
> 
> And it is true, even though there is a movement against consuming milk, that probably much less of an issue where Braum's operates (OK and Texas).


As well as stores in Kansas, SW MO and Arkansas. Not exactly the health-belt of America.

----------


## Pete

^

And lots of people in those regions who either don't care about scientific studies or don't believe them.

----------


## Wishbone

Braums milk is the best and I can drink chocolate milk all day long! But a cup of coffee tears my stomach up.

----------


## BBatesokc

We never have milk in our frig. If the wife needs it for a recipe I go buy a small box at the c-store. 

We eat cereal occasionally (Muesli from Sprouts - got hooked on it while on a cruise), but for that we use Almond milk. I find it tastes really good and it keeps much longer in the frig.

To me, Braum's only exists for the times when "Honey, can you run to the store and get me an onion and some salsa."

----------


## mugofbeer

This is an interesting read.  I'm curious if those of you who say you don't drink milk have lactose issues, cultual issues, health-caloric issues or just don't like it?  I go through about a gallon a week of 1% but not much ice cream.

----------


## OKCbyTRANSFER

I don't like milk, never did, any kind, and will only have it in my cereal, and I use the almond coconut milk because of my stomach issues. Took me a while to get used to almond milk, but I love ice cream and half and half in my coffee

----------


## mkjeeves

2% daily with a cup of cereal and in my morning coffee. 1/2 to 2/3 gallon a week.  Sometimes Braums but mostly which ever one has the longest expiration date on the shelf at the grocery.

----------


## BBatesokc

Just don't care for milk. To me its not a good drink choice with any food, except cereal, and in that case is not as good a vanilla almond milk. I'm fine with milk in a recipe, has no physical effect on me.

----------


## OkiePoke

Multiple reasons. Calories not worth it. I used to be able to drink quite a bit of milk, but over the last 10 years, my body doesn't agree with my drinking as much. GI issues

----------


## Pete

Milk is okay but I don't really eat cereal and otherwise I'm not going to buy it just to drink.

I love ice cream though!  And I really do like Braum's in general so I go quite a bit, like the droves of other Okies.

----------


## oklip955

I love milk. I just don't like Braums milk.  I buy Kalona organic, cream top. Its the closest to having your own cow. Yes I used to have my own Guernsey milk cow. Love the rich taste and cream bits. I do eat cereals most mornings. With that said, I do pop into Braums for breakfast.

----------


## Jeepnokc

Love milk.  A glass in the morning with a cold slice of leftover pizza or a glass with a hershey bar or oreo cookies in the evening.  My mom couldn't keep enough in the house growing up with four boys but my three kids could care less about milk and prefer water

----------


## Zorba

> Braums has amazing milk. As an "avid" milk drinker, I had tasted many different kinds of milk and I can say Braums is hands down one of the best. I wish Braums was in California.


I used to love Braums's Skim Milk, until I realized it was condensed and had 50% higher calories than normal Skim. It is really good, though.

I've never really like drinking straight milk by itself though, even when I was a kid. When I eat cereal, though, I drown it, let everything piece is floating with room at the bottom of the bowl. I do love chocolate milk. But I've pretty much given up cereal and I only do chocolate milk after a really crazy workout (like an all day hike). I will mix my protein powder in milk for breakfast a lot of the times, which is about the only way I drink it on a normal basis.

----------


## Zorba

> Cheaping out - Burgers shrinking, new milkshake formulation, and now chicken.  Always a great sign when a company starts making everything as cheap as possible for them and still charging their regular price to customers.


How did the change the milkshake "formulation?" It is milk and ice cream, if you want it thick, tell them and they put in more ice cream, want it thin, tell them and they put in more milk. 

I personally thought the chicken strips went crappy years ago, or at least small. 




> I suppose I'd still buy ice cream there, out of the grocery section mind, if I still ate that much of it. They have a habit of rotating flavors which is annoying. Circus Animal Cookie was a real winner, which they got rid of last I checked.


Animal Cookie was the best, no idea why they got rid of it, especially from the grocery side. 




> I've always found it interesting that we feed our children a product that in nature turns a 65 lb newborn calf into a 300 lb weanling calf in 90 days.


Until ~70 years ago, you were much more worried about your child starving than becoming obese. Being able to drink milk into adulthood was a massive evolutionary advantage for humans, especially Europeans where the required gene is almost universal. 

Bears get pretty big pretty quick eating nuts, berries and fish, so I don't think looking at growth rates of other animals based on similar food type (but not quantities) is really a relevant scale. A Calf is drinking a lot of full fat raw milk.

----------


## TheTravellers

> How did the change the milkshake "formulation?" It is milk and ice cream, if you want it thick, tell them and they put in more ice cream, want it thin, tell them and they put in more milk....


I don't really know, haven't had one of them in decades, just going by what was posted way back in the thread, something about using powder now, it's not just milk and ice cream, and not allowing them to be made the old way, lots of unhappy people back when they changed.

----------


## kukblue1

I could be wrong but I think reason people like Braums milk is cause of the slightly more sugar in it.  Just doing a quick search.  Borden Fat Free Skim Milk 12g sugar 4% Carbs  Braum's Skim Milk 18g sugar 6% carbs.  Braums Milk has more sugar in it a least compared to Borden.

----------


## TheirTheir

Couldn't tell you the last time I had a glass of milk, however, Braum's still serving ice cream for basically no money in 2020 is a gift.

----------


## Rover

> I don't really know, haven't had one of them in decades, just going by what was posted way back in the thread, something about using powder now, it's not just milk and ice cream, and not allowing them to be made the old way, lots of unhappy people back when they changed.


Only powder I ever see them add is malt, if asked for. Otherwise, they seem to be making it same way for as long as I can recall.  Milkshake formula isnt complicated.... milk and ice cream....maybe malt.

----------


## barrettd

Something about them changed, if only for a short time. I loved their milkshakes, and around the time they shrunk their burgers, they changed the milkshake recipe. I only know this because the few I ordered after the menu change were terrible. 

However, I had one a few weeks ago and it was good again.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Only powder I ever see them add is malt, if asked for. Otherwise, they seem to be making it same way for as long as I can recall.  Milkshake formula isn’t complicated.... milk and ice cream....maybe malt.


Maybe it wasn't powder, but they changed the formulation somehow.  I personally don't care because I don't ever patronize Braum's.  The change was discussed on this thread back a year or so ago, so you can search it if you want to really find out.  barrettd has it right with the simultaneous burger size changes.

----------


## Laramie

Lactose intolerance hits many of us beyond the 3rd decade.  

Like many of you, use whole milk in recipes during the Thanksgiving to Valentine season.  Otherwise, you'll find me in the soy milk _(Silk)_ section of WinCos.

As for Braums, try their canned Braum's buttered biscuits in the dairy section--melts in your mouth if you don't over bake them.

----------


## Roger S

> As for Braums, try their canned Braum's buttered biscuits in the dairy section--melts in your mouth if you don't over bake them.


Totally off the wall tidbit here.... But apparently catfish love them too.... I was tossing some in the creek behind my cabin near the Arbuckles for the turtles to eat one day and the channel cat started coming up and eating them off the surface.

----------


## mkjeeves

> Lactose intolerance hits many of us beyond the 3rd decade.  
> 
> Like many of you, use whole milk in recipes during the Thanksgiving to Valentine season.  Otherwise, you'll find me in the soy milk _(Silk)_ section of WinCos.
> 
> As for Braums, try their canned Braum's buttered biscuits in the dairy section--melts in your mouth if you don't over bake them.


I cant read soy milk without hearing Lewis Blacks voice.

----------


## jerrywall

> I don't really know, haven't had one of them in decades, just going by what was posted way back in the thread, something about using powder now, it's not just milk and ice cream, and not allowing them to be made the old way, lots of unhappy people back when they changed.


They switched to condensed low fat milk, and the rumors was that they were adding protein powder to supplement the nutritional value.  I'm not sure if these rumors were ever confirmed though.  The use of condensed milk was confirmed by Braum's.

----------


## Ward

Try the Lactaid brand, or any brand of milk that is for the lactose intolerant.

BTW Lactaid type milk lasts for several months in the fridge, and is usually good for at least a week or 2 past the expiration date.

BTW I now buy the Lactaid cottage cheese too.   

I think Lactaid is a brand name???  There are other brands doing the same thing.

----------


## sooner88

> Try the Lactaid brand, or any brand of milk that is for the lactose intolerant.
> 
> BTW Lactaid type milk lasts for several months in the fridge, and is usually good for at least a week or 2 past the expiration date.
> 
> BTW I now buy the Lactaid cottage cheese too.   
> 
> I think Lactaid is a brand name???  There are other brands doing the same thing.


Fairlife has lactose-free milk that is great. I used to drink a gallon or more a week, but as I got older (which sounds like I'm not the only one) I've tried to avoid lactose as much as possible... especially in that large of quantities.

----------


## hoya

Braum's biscuits are great.

I love milk and I'm in my 40s.  When I was a teenager I'd go through at least a gallon of whole milk every two days.  I don't drink near as much now, but I'll go through a half gallon a week no problem.  I have to limit myself on their chocolate milk, because I'll drink a half gallon of that in two days.

Any time I have a cookie, or a brownie, or a peanut butter sandwich, I have to have a big glass of whole milk to go with it.  Delicious.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Any time I have a cookie, or a brownie, or a peanut butter sandwich, I have to have a big glass of whole milk to go with it.  Delicious.


This right here.  Add in cake, cupcakes, or any other number of delicious sweet treats.

----------


## Zorba

> I could be wrong but I think reason people like Braums milk is cause of the slightly more sugar in it.  Just doing a quick search.  Borden Fat Free Skim Milk 12g sugar 4% Carbs  Braum's Skim Milk 18g sugar 6% carbs.  Braums Milk has more sugar in it a least compared to Borden.


Yeah, they condense the skim. I don't think they do that with the other levels of fat.

It says on the jug that it's been condensed. They aren't sneaking anything in.

----------


## Zorba

> I don't really know, haven't had one of them in decades, just going by what was posted way back in the thread, something about using powder now, it's not just milk and ice cream, and not allowing them to be made the old way, lots of unhappy people back when they changed.


I just got one, no powder.  Powder is used in Malt, which taste very different. Maybe people got someone that didn't understand the difference between a shake and a malt.

----------


## barrettd

As I said a few posts ago, I think they've improved the milkshakes back to their prior standard. I can assure you, a few years ago, something definitely changed in the way they make them, and they were terrible. It wasn't a case of confusing a malt and a shake, it was just a bad tasting shake.

----------


## kukblue1

> As I said a few posts ago, I think they've improved the milkshakes back to their prior standard. I can assure you, a few years ago, something definitely changed in the way they make them, and they were terrible. It wasn't a case of confusing a malt and a shake, it was just a bad tasting shake.


Don't get your hopes up they are still using the shake milk.  Probably what happen is they had some open milk from the morning and probably just threw it in your shake.  It's not supposed to happen but i'm sure it does. Also If they machine is out of milk  and don't have time to fill it they will just grab what is open.   Just ask for it to be made with real milk.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I just got one, no powder.  Powder is used in Malt, which taste very different. Maybe people got someone that didn't understand the difference between a shake and a malt.


https://www.okctalk.com/showthread.p...69#post1101469  :Doh:

----------


## barrettd

> Don't get your hopes up they are still using the shake milk.  Probably what happen is they had some open milk from the morning and probably just threw it in your shake.  It's not supposed to happen but i'm sure it does. Also If they machine is out of milk  and don't have time to fill it they will just grab what is open.   Just ask for it to be made with real milk.


Could very well be. When they made their change, at one point I did ask for one with real milk and it tasted terrible, so I'm guessing it didn't get made with real milk that time. I've had a few in the past few weeks and all were good, so I'm hopeful. I don't get them very often anymore, anyway.

----------


## Zorba

I haven't really been going to Braums since they redid the Danforth location. But I do always go inside and haven't seen any changes in how they are made.  I've never noticed a difference when they use jug milk vs milk out of the dispenser.

----------


## SoonerDave

> As I said a few posts ago, I think they've improved the milkshakes back to their prior standard. I can assure you, a few years ago, something definitely changed in the way they make them, and they were terrible. It wasn't a case of confusing a malt and a shake, it was just a bad tasting shake.


Yes, they absolutely did change. It was a cost-cutting measure. They concocted a "base" *milkshake* mix that was ordered to be used *instead* of bottled shelf milk, because using the shelf milk was taking away inventory from retail sales. When it got out, Braum's put out a bunch of corporate BS about it being "healthier" and "fortified" or whatever, as if people are drinking a milkshake for its health benefits. 

For a time, individual managers were responding to requests to have the shakes make with actual, regular, real milk, but Braum's HQ found out about it and started threatening local managers with termination if they didn't use the mandated mix. 

Yeah, that swirling motion you see is Braum's going down the toilet. Just to add a little ancillary insult to injury, my mom was telling me the other day she had picked up some "sale" butter from Braums the other day, but when she used it, noted it had a horrible smell and realized that, somehow, it had spoiled. Not sure how, exactly, but it was simply another nail in Braum's coffin. We don't do Braum's anymore. I think since the younger generation took it over, they've pretty much turned it into a pure bean-counting operation, the overall quality has gone in the crapper, and the leadership just doesn't care anymore. They'll throw a ton of money at a pretty storefront, and make sure it looks nice for a while, but once it isn't new or popular anymore, they'll let it rot. 

I've lived in Oklahoma nearly all my life, and remember Braum's as a wonderful, special treat as a kid, great milk and dairy products, and even when my kids were little, we took the extra effort to get their products. That was 20 years ago. Braum's is no longer worth the effort, at least not for me/my family. I also know they don't give two rips about my opinion, either. If they still work for someone else, that's great, power to ya. They're living on their name IMO.

----------


## Colbafone

> Yes, they absolutely did change. It was a cost-cutting measure. They concocted a "base" *milkshake* mix that was ordered to be used *instead* of bottled shelf milk, because using the shelf milk was taking away inventory from retail sales. When it got out, Braum's put out a bunch of corporate BS about it being "healthier" and "fortified" or whatever, as if people are drinking a milkshake for its health benefits. 
> 
> For a time, individual managers were responding to requests to have the shakes make with actual, regular, real milk, but Braum's HQ found out about it and started threatening local managers with termination if they didn't use the mandated mix. 
> 
> Yeah, that swirling motion you see is Braum's going down the toilet. Just to add a little ancillary insult to injury, my mom was telling me the other day she had picked up some "sale" butter from Braums the other day, but when she used it, noted it had a horrible smell and realized that, somehow, it had spoiled. Not sure how, exactly, but it was simply another nail in Braum's coffin. We don't do Braum's anymore. I think since the younger generation took it over, they've pretty much turned it into a pure bean-counting operation, the overall quality has gone in the crapper, and the leadership just doesn't care anymore. They'll throw a ton of money at a pretty storefront, and make sure it looks nice for a while, but once it isn't new or popular anymore, they'll let it rot. 
> 
> I've lived in Oklahoma nearly all my life, and remember Braum's as a wonderful, special treat as a kid, great milk and dairy products, and even when my kids were little, we took the extra effort to get their products. That was 20 years ago. Braum's is no longer worth the effort, at least not for me/my family. I also know they don't give two rips about my opinion, either. If they still work for someone else, that's great, power to ya. They're living on their name IMO.


Quality rip on "millennials" there but they aren't the problem. Making a quality burger costs money. So either Braum's has higher than normal prices or they use cheaper materials. So of course their quality has gone down. 

And this is a Capitalist America. Braum's, like literally every other company in America is going to do everything they can to make as much money as they can. 

I've never been a huge Braum's fan, but the difference in their meats and burger sizes from the change a few years ago, as well as their change in their milkshakes has seemed pretty negligible. 

Sorry you hate dealing with kids running businesses now though. It's only going to get worse for you. /shrug.

----------


## Executionist

> Yes, they absolutely did change. It was a cost-cutting measure. They concocted a "base" *milkshake* mix that was ordered to be used *instead* of bottled shelf milk, because using the shelf milk was taking away inventory from retail sales. When it got out, Braum's put out a bunch of corporate BS about it being "healthier" and "fortified" or whatever, as if people are drinking a milkshake for its health benefits. 
> 
> For a time, individual managers were responding to requests to have the shakes make with actual, regular, real milk, but Braum's HQ found out about it and started threatening local managers with termination if they didn't use the mandated mix. 
> 
> Yeah, that swirling motion you see is Braum's going down the toilet. Just to add a little ancillary insult to injury, my mom was telling me the other day she had picked up some "sale" butter from Braums the other day, but when she used it, noted it had a horrible smell and realized that, somehow, it had spoiled. Not sure how, exactly, but it was simply another nail in Braum's coffin. We don't do Braum's anymore. I think since the younger generation took it over, they've pretty much turned it into a pure bean-counting operation, the overall quality has gone in the crapper, and the leadership just doesn't care anymore. They'll throw a ton of money at a pretty storefront, and make sure it looks nice for a while, but once it isn't new or popular anymore, they'll let it rot. 
> 
> I've lived in Oklahoma nearly all my life, and remember Braum's as a wonderful, special treat as a kid, great milk and dairy products, and even when my kids were little, we took the extra effort to get their products. That was 20 years ago. Braum's is no longer worth the effort, at least not for me/my family. I also know they don't give two rips about my opinion, either. If they still work for someone else, that's great, power to ya. They're living on their name IMO.


Odd. I was in Braums just two weeks ago. Watched the lady scoop the ice cream into the cup and pour milk from a jug of Braum's milk in the bin in the cooler.  Same as I observed a couple of months earlier at another location, and Just like I've seen them do it for 20 years.

----------


## Rover

I am ashamed to admit that I have at least one shake from Braums a week and have done so for decades.  I haven't noticed changes like some on here claim.  Mine has always been made with real hand scooped ice cream and their milk.  Mine are always great, except when a newby makes it too thin  :Smile:  .  

As for the burgers, I really don't go to a dairy store to eat burgers.  Just like I don't go to Tuckers for their shakes (mediocre, at best).  Braums milk products are why I go and they are very good.  It's just a struggle always to choose between best tasting version and least fat version.  lol.

----------


## Bullbear

Milkshake gate

----------


## TheTravellers

Slightly off topic, sorry, but it's kinda relevant.

Been wondering how the shakes are at S&B and Patty Wagon (thick enough, flavorful enough)?  I haven't had a shake/malt from anybody in years and years, am tempted sometimes at those places, but am usually too full to do one, and don't want to spend $5 to try without some foreknowledge and y'all seem to know your shakes...

----------


## SoonerDave

I'd be delighted to think Braum's had reversed course on the milkshake thing. Don't know. If they have, great.

----------


## kukblue1

> I'd be delighted to think Braum's had reversed course on the milkshake thing. Don't know. If they have, great.


They are still using Shake Milk.  However like I said depends on how lazy or busy they are they will use whatever they can find.   Sometimes they will fill milk jugs with the shake milk also and just pour it as it's easier than using the machine it comes out of.  So don't get your hopes up too high.

----------


## kukblue1

A2 Milk is the "new milk".

----------


## Pete

Casady Square (on Penn just south of Britton) where the new Braum's will go:

----------


## JDSooners

> Casady Square (on Penn just south of Britton) where the new Braum's will go:


Since they have the whole strip blocked off are they wiping it all away?

This was my neighborhood strip center, went trick or treating as a kid can't really recall much that was in that strip, maybe blockbuster, a paint store, pool supply store

----------


## Pete

> Since they have the whole strip blocked off are they wiping it all away?


Yes, see the plans here:  https://www.okctalk.com/content.php?...-Casady-Square

----------


## Scott5114

> A2 Milk is the "new milk".


This post had me worried, but I picked up a gallon of the old-label milk and the A2 milk at the same time when my Braum's was switching over. As far as I can tell, they're exactly the same other than the label. They taste identical to me, and the nutrition facts are identical line-for-line, which would be pretty impossible to do if they changed anything about the milk.

----------


## TheTravellers

> This post had me worried, but I picked up a gallon of the old-label milk and the A2 milk at the same time when my Braum's was switching over. As far as I can tell, they're exactly the same other than the label. They taste identical to me, and the nutrition facts are identical line-for-line, which would be pretty impossible to do if they changed anything about the milk.


https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/a1-vs-a2-milk

----------


## NavySeabee

I don't know if this was mentioned elsewhere but, Braums announced Bill Braum passed away on March 23rd at the family farm in Tuttle. 

Makes one wonder what will come next. Will they sell out to an investment group or will they grow beyond the five state region they currently cover.

----------


## jedicurt

> I don't know if this was mentioned elsewhere but, Braums announced Bill Braum passed away on March 23rd at the family farm in Tuttle. 
> 
> Makes one wonder what will come next. Will they sell out to an investment group or will they grow beyond the five state region they currently cover.


if they are smart. they will not open new stores and just update the brand... heck farm to fork is so popular right now, and this company has been doing it for decades without taking credit for it.

----------


## 5alive

This^^^

----------


## AP

Before it was farm to table, we called it vertical integration.

----------


## Pete

The new Braum's location in The Village at Penn & Britton:

----------


## Slimjim

How do you get these wonderful photos

----------


## dclark87

> How do you get these wonderful photos


Something like this, I’d assume:

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_964ENT...eld-Basic.html

----------


## Pete

> How do you get these wonderful photos


I have a drone.

----------


## kukblue1

Not being an "Okie" and only living here for 8 years now I don't get the obsession with Braums.  I do like the Milk and I like to be able to run in and get a few grocery but when it comes to food they are near the bottom of my list.  Fries are good burgers and chicken sandwiches are Meh at best.  Ice cream I guess is ok but I like Dairy Queen, or Bryers ice cream at home .   Braums has more flavors which i can see as a plus but overall I just don't go there to eat and I eat out  2 if not 3 times a week on my way to work in the afternoon.

----------


## Pete

I love Braum's apart from the upkeep of their stores and generally poor service.

It's very reasonable and the products are fresh and of good quality.


It helps if you grew up with it, as most Okies did.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I love Braum's apart from the upkeep of their stores and generally poor service.
> 
> It's very reasonable and the products are fresh and of good quality.
> 
> 
> It helps if you grew up with it, as most Okies did.


And then there's my contrary opinion, grew up with them a block from my house when I was a kid, ate there lots, but cannot stand them now.  Food is just average, if not below, their grocery selection just isn't that great (their produce is sad at the ones I've been in), their uncleanliness is legendary, their bad staffing/getting orders wrong is also legendary, the way they wanted to demolish the Donnay building is a prime example of being a horrible corporate citizen, they changed portion sizes (among other food/drink changes).  I also don't eat ice cream type foods much anymore, but when I do, Talenti gelato or other brands like that fill the need quite well.  Having said all that, their milk is better than most and doesn't spoil as quickly, and their eggnog is probably the best around, and they seem to keep doing business like crazy, so I'm obviously in the minority...

----------


## kukblue1

> I love Braum's apart from the upkeep of their stores and generally poor service.
> 
> It's very reasonable and the products are fresh and of good quality.
> 
> 
> It helps if you grew up with it, as most Okies did.


And I will go in for groceries from time to time.  Some Markets are much better than other markets.  The one i go too has great fresh produce. I think it's cause some stores will have a dedicated market person that works during the day and cares about the place while other stores don't and just throw someone ever there.  

Food quality  yeah 1/3 burger to 1/4 burger.  Hit or miss how long they been in the cabinet.  I really don't like their buns they are too dry.  Shakes are too hit or miss they can be like drinking milk half the time.  Fries are good though.  Service can be really bad also.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I think Braum's has found a unique place in the market. A business limited to food products. Packaged, perishable, and/or immediate consumption make up all of their business. They appear to be good enough to keep customers returning and allow them to grow. 

I would suggest that for those with physical challenges or simply getting older, this place is a godsend. They have a good range of food without long walking or crowds.

----------


## Pete

Their dairy products are very good and quite reasonable.

Tons of people go for their milk alone and then end up buying other things.

----------


## TheTravellers

> ...
> I would suggest that for those with physical challenges or simply getting older, this place is a godsend. They have a good range of food without long walking or crowds.


That's exactly why my mom shops there, Crest and Wal-mart are too big for her.

----------


## kukblue1

> That's exactly why my mom shops there, Crest and Wal-mart are too big for her.


Yep I like running into a Braums get milk, apples, bananas, maybe some butter.   It's the fast food end that is way overrated and never on my radar for places to go eat.

----------


## jedicurt

> Yep I like running into a Braums get milk, apples, bananas, maybe some butter.   It's the fast food end that is way overrated and never on my radar for places to go eat.


i only eat there for breakfast... i don't know what it is, but their breakfast seems (in my opinion) to be where they shine against other fast food.  but usually i just use them as a grocery store.  growing up in NW Oklahoma, Braums was often the grocery store that was convenient for half the town, cause the grocery store was on the other side.  i just still go there for eggs, milk, etc out of habit.  plus the one by me has pretty good produce.

----------


## Pete

Their food isn't fantastic but the burger, fries and shake combo for less than $6 represents an incredible bargain.

Their burgers are better than other fast food and I like their fries.  Plus, they use fresh produce on their burgers.  I also like their breakfast burrito.


Their locations always seem to be very busy and there are reasons for that, whether you personally like them or not.

In fact, their popularity has allowed them to skate by with poor restaurant cleanliness and upkeep, by far my biggest pet peeve.

----------


## corwin1968

Their Grande breakfast burrito is excellent and although I don't really look at prices, from memory it seems that the burrito and a drink is about $4.

----------


## kukblue1

> Their food isn't fantastic but the burger, fries and shake combo for less than $6 represents an incredible bargain.
> 
> Their burgers are better than other fast food and I like their fries.  Plus, they use fresh produce on their burgers.  I also like their breakfast burrito.
> 
> 
> Their locations always seem to be very busy and there are reasons for that, whether you personally like them or not.
> 
> In fact, their popularity has allowed them to skate by with poor restaurant cleanliness and upkeep, by far my biggest pet peeve.


True and add poor service.  I can't tell you how many times I have waited and waited and waited for someone to come over and ring up my market items.

----------


## sgt. pepper

The food is good, about the only think on their menu that I have tried and don't care for is the chicken fingers. The best fast food breakfast anywhere.

Service is good for always being so busy, the only problem i see is sometimes at the fresh market check out, i have to wait for the checker because he or she is always stocking or working in the back.

The stores are as clean as any other fast food restaurants....the older the store, the cleanliness it looks of course....the newer stores are in tip top shape.

I really like Braums...only thing, i get tired of eating there because i eat there a lot....haha...and...during this Coved crap, they seem to be the only fast-food restaurant that the dinning room is open.

----------


## Pete

Thanks be to God!

The Braum's at 39th & Penn is getting a full remodel, including an arbor over the outdoor seating area.

2nd image is the new layout; 3rd the current one.  The configuration won't change much but it looks like they plan to replace pretty much everything, including the kitchen equipment.

----------


## SEMIweather

The one at NW 62nd and May got a similar remodel a few years ago and is pretty nice now. Hopefully they do the same to the one at NW 17th and Classen soon.

----------


## David

The 39th & Penn Braum's is the one that was going to be replaced by the Classen Circle one that got stopped, right? If that's the case I assume with this renovation any plan to replace it is probably off the table for a long time.

----------


## bucktalk

If Braum's could step up their in-store quality control efforts as much as their remodel efforts then it would be a win-win!

----------


## emtefury

Braums is proposing a location at Sara Road and SW 29th.  This cross section is where a new turnpike exit/entrance is located.  They want to rezone from PUD-1179 to SPUD-1290

It is item 20 on the planning commission agenda

https://okc.primegov.com/Portal/Meet...entFileId=9744

----------


## emtefury

> Braums is proposing a location at Sara Road and SW 29th.  This cross section is where a new turnpike exit/entrance is located.  They want to rezone from PUD-1179 to SPUD-1290
> 
> It is item 20 on the planning commission agenda
> 
> https://okc.primegov.com/Portal/Meet...entFileId=9744


I watched the meeting. This application was withdrawn. Will have to see if it is again considered.

----------


## scottk

Any word on the planned Braum's at 192nd and Western? The sign has been up for quite some time with no movement other than the adjacent road construction on north Western. There is also a planned 7-11 across the street next to the Sonic that has sat quiet.

----------


## emtefury

There is a Braums being built at I-40 and Morgan Rd and SW29th and Sara Road (near new turnpike).   They are three miles from one another.  

In this area, there will be a Braums at I40 and Council, I-40 and Mustang, I-40 and Garth Brooks, I-40 and Morgan, and SW29th and Sara.

----------


## Pete

Braum's has started the much-needed renovation of the location at 4020 N. Penn.

----------


## Pete

Location at 4020 N. Penn.

They have replaced the seating and added some of the new dark tile flooring on top of the old tile.  The wood-like flooring in the Fresh Market section is new.

Looks like the next step is redoing the kitchen and serving area.

----------


## Pete

Yet another Braum's coming to West OKC (red marker):

----------


## Pete

Braum's is planning a location at NW 150th & May; just to the west of the OnCue.

----------


## kukblue1

> Yet another Braum's coming to West OKC (red marker):


Wow I hope they don't spread themselves too thin.  Most of their stores have trouble finding help and managers.  Some of them also are not very busy not sure how they stay open to be honest.  

On a side note has anyone tried the online grocery pick up.  I was reading comments on facebook about the long waits when you get there for pick up.

----------


## bucktalk

I constantly find it amazing how Braum's continues to expand despite the fact many (if not most) of their stores are just. so. filthy.  I know it must be a challenge keep a store clean but the lack of cleanliness is just appalling.  By necessity I went to the new Braum's on Covell/I-35 today. To see how filthy that new store already looks is just unbelievable.  Braum's expands and lack of store cleanliness expands as well.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I was just at that braum’s and didn’t find it filthy at all.

----------


## Pete

^

Because people still flock there.

They are just printing money.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Braum’s is an amazing store, IMO. From my experience there used to be an issue with cleanliness but the ones I frequent the issue no longer exists. Their milk is amazing. Their shakes and ice cream are awesome. And I love the bag of cheeseburgers for less than $10.

----------


## bucktalk

> I was just at that braum’s and didn’t find it filthy at all.


Maybe I just hit the wrong time. Trash was blowing everywhere, the doors and lobby area were filthy, etc. I don't know if they do this but if I were Braum's administration I would try to get a cleaning crew together which would, at least once a month, to a thorough cleaning while the store was closed. Also, Braum's need a better crew for their landscaping at stores. Don't get me wrong, I still go to Braum's but it's out of necessity. Ugh.

----------


## Rover

> I constantly find it amazing how Braum's continues to expand despite the fact many (if not most) of their stores are just. so. filthy.  I know it must be a challenge keep a store clean but the lack of cleanliness is just appalling.  By necessity I went to the new Braum's on Covell/I-35 today. To see how filthy that new store already looks is just unbelievable.  Braum's expands and lack of store cleanliness expands as well.


Most all of the Braums I go to are pretty clean.

----------


## kukblue1

Go during the day and their stores are much cleaner.  Having worked for them they really focus on lunch.  Store I worked at they would want 12 people working for lunch.  After 5 pm it's a total different ball game.  There be times the would have no more than 6 people total working.  I never understood that since ice cream is more labor intensive than lunch but anyway I really think it's the time of day you go.  Much cleaner in the afternoon total mess late evening.

----------


## John1744

The one in our local town is pretty rough. Food is always solid but it definitely has seen better days and has been neglected. Hopefully Braums steps back a little soon and reevaluates their existing locations more thoroughly for updates and refreshes rather than continually expanding. A problem most companies seem to have when they're flush with cash and only seem to want to expand instead of reinvesting in existing locations.




> Go during the day and their stores are much cleaner. Having worked for them they really focus on lunch. Store I worked at they would want 12 people working for lunch. After 5 pm it's a total different ball game. There be times the would have no more than 6 people total working. I never understood that since ice cream is more labor intensive than lunch but anyway I really think it's the time of day you go. Much cleaner in the afternoon total mess late evening.


Ours typically has a slew of 15 year olds working at night after school and I'd imagine getting them to keep the place spotless is probably a little tricky.

----------


## bucktalk

> The one in our local town is pretty rough. Food is always solid but it definitely has seen better days and has been neglected. Hopefully Braums steps back a little soon and reevaluates their existing locations more thoroughly for updates and refreshes rather than continually expanding. A problem most companies seem to have when they're flush with cash and only seem to want to expand instead of reinvesting in existing locations.
> 
> 
> 
> Ours typically has a slew of 15 year olds working at night after school and I'd imagine getting them to keep the place spotless is probably a little tricky.


Yes, this is quite true!

----------


## Pete

The renovation at 39th & Penn continues.  Employees said they hope to be complete by the end of August.

----------


## Pete

Braum's has filed a building permit application for the southwest corner of NW 150th & May, just to the west of OnCue:

----------


## kukblue1

> Braum's has filed a building permit application for the southwest corner of NW 150th & May, just to the west of OnCue:


isn't there like one a mile away already.  Braums is going to spread themselves too thin if they are not careful

----------


## scottk

> isn't there like one a mile away already.  Braums is going to spread themselves too thin if they are not careful


There is a Braum's two miles away at 164th and Penn. There is also one at Edmond Road and Santa Fe, and there are plans for one at 192nd and Western.  While I think this proposed location (150th and May) could have been placed a little further north and west, like 178th and Portland, given the population density of the surrounding neighborhoods and forced 1x1 mile traffic grid, this location should do fine.

----------


## Bowser214

There's 3 within a 2 mile radius of my house in Windsor Oaks. 2 on 23rd and one on 39th & Portland. I'm not mad.

----------


## Pete

They know what they are doing.

All their stores are very busy.

----------


## WheelerD Guy

> isn't there like one a mile away already.  Braums is going to spread themselves too thin if they are not careful


Hard to blame them for pressing the advantage in Fake Edmond.

A lot of disposable income (and people who don’t like to cook) lives nearby.

----------


## kukblue1

> They know what they are doing.
> 
> All their stores are very busy.


Ah Ok however the one by me on NW 23rd and Rockwell is never that busy.  Non of their store can get help and keep help the store I used to work out went thru mangers on a monthly bases. We probably had 6 different night mangers in a year.

----------


## Pete

> Ah Ok however the one by me on NW 23rd and Rockwell is never that busy.


If you say so.

That store is 35 years old and one of their smaller buildings - about half the size of their new stores.  23rd & Rockwell is not exactly a growth area.

----------


## kukblue1

While we are on the subject are all their stores out of 32 and 44 oz cups for just the few I go too?  Also seen some others on facebook post about this.  

https://twitter.com/TreyWitzel/statu...665899521?s=20

----------


## Slimjim

Whataburger is also running out of cups got a 20 oz drink and it’s a cheap foam cup

----------


## MagzOK

Yes we've been to a few Braum's in the area and they've all been out of large cups.

----------


## Roger S

> Whataburger is also running out of cups got a 20 oz drink and it’s a cheap foam cup


The OnCue near I-40 and Meridian has been using plain white styrofoam cups for large coffee for awhile too

----------


## SEMIweather

Yeah, OnCue is definitely going through it w/ regards to cup shortages currently.

----------


## Mballard85

Went to 3 Braum's yesterday and not a single one had any whole or two percent milk. The gentleman working at one said they have been struggling to keep those products in stock.

----------


## kukblue1

cup gate?

----------


## Wishbone

Braums and Caseys are taking over the city. The 2 new Braums at I40 and Morgan road and SW 29th and Sara road are going up quickly. There are already 3 Braums in my area but I guess 2 more can't hurt.

----------


## Pete

The renovation at 39th & Penn looks like it is pretty much complete.

Hard to tell from the images, but there are now dual ordering lanes in the drive-thru.

----------


## floyd the barber

There's a new one being built I want to say on 15th and the Turnpike. Seems like Braum's opens a new location every week.

I'm interested in their long term plans. I think the founder died last year so it will be interesting to see what ownership does going forward. Who knows. He probably wasn't running the company for awhile anyway. 

Their California Chipotle burrito combo is my favorite breakfast fast food. Good price too, less than six dollars. We are seeing prices go up everywhere yet Braum's stays pretty low on cost.

----------


## Wishbone

> There's a new one being built I want to say on 15th and the Turnpike. Seems like Braum's opens a new location every week.
> 
> I'm interested in their long term plans. I think the founder died last year so it will be interesting to see what ownership does going forward. Who knows. He probably wasn't running the company for awhile anyway. 
> 
> Their California Chipotle burrito combo is my favorite breakfast fast food. Good price too, less than six dollars. We are seeing prices go up everywhere yet Braum's stays pretty low on cost.


Yes SW 15th and Sara road. It is going to be massive. The biggest Braums I've ever seen.

----------


## Joe Kimball

I'd like to ask an update as to the shakes. Are they still only available as ice cream with the special milk, nothing else?

----------


## barrettd

> I'd like to ask an update as to the shakes. Are they still only available as ice cream with the special milk, nothing else?


Oh don't get this thread started on that again!  :Smile:

----------


## Wishbone

The new Braums at SW 29th and Sara Rd is now open. It's the biggest Braums I've ever seen.

----------


## kukblue1

> The new Braums at SW 29th and Sara Rd is now open. It's the biggest Braums I've ever seen.


Largest Braums In the State of Oklahoma according to their facebook page.  I wonder how they are staffing it.  Seriously I have totally stopped going to the one by the outlet mall.  They never have staff.  Hopefully this Braums won't be as bad

----------


## Wishbone

It's so big I thought maybe they were moving their headquarters there or something. I'll try and get pics of it and post it. The other thing is they just opened another Braums at I40 and Morgan road so not sure why the one on Sara is so massive.

----------


## kukblue1

> It's so big I thought maybe they were moving their headquarters there or something. I'll try and get pics of it and post it. The other thing is they just opened another Braums at I40 and Morgan road so not sure why the one on Sara is so massive.


And mustang road and i-40.  If you live in westbury subdivision you have like 3 braums within 5 min drive.  I guess that is a good thing but also seems like they would compete with one another.

----------


## kukblue1

Speaking of Braums anyone use their car side service.  I tried it twice when it first rolled out and both times it didn't go well.  Once I had to call like after being there over 10 minutes and the other time I just went in after about 10 minutes and said where is my order.  My friends that wokr at a few location says no one uses it at there store at all.  I'm sure it's popular at some locations and not at all at others.  The $20 minimum probably doesn't help either as 2 milk 2 ice cream 3 pints and your still don't hit $20.

----------


## corwin1968

Ground work is being done on the lot behind On-Cue at NW 150th & May, which has been mentioned as a proposed Braums.

----------


## rkjg24

> Ground work is being done on the lot behind On-Cue at NW 150th & May, which has been mentioned as a proposed Braums.


County Assessor's info checks out. Will be interesting to see if they find anything in the construction, considering what I've heard about the cemetery next to it

----------


## Pete

> Ground work is being done on the lot behind On-Cue at NW 150th & May, which has been mentioned as a proposed Braums.


I posted these images upthread:

----------


## whorton

Just a note for those already weary. . . 

I work nights on the Southside, and about two weeks ago we sent one of our employees over to Braum's to grab some dinner.  As I was eating the "regular hamburger" I noticed something not right, and pulled out a roughly 12" very dark hair from the hamburger.  I'll not say specifically which Braum's, but mid Southwest side. . .Think near a drive-in. . . 

The whole meal went in the trash and *NEVER AGAIN BRAUMS.*  That went for our whole crew who ordered food from Braum's that evening.

Sorry, a foot long hair does not just "accidentally" find its way into a hamburger.  Just the thought of the place makes now me want to puke, and I am usually not squeamish.

----------


## chssooner

> Just a note for those already weary. . . 
> 
> I work nights on the Southside, and about two weeks ago we sent one of our employees over to Braum's to grab some dinner.  As I was eating the "regular hamburger" I noticed something not right, and pulled out a roughly 12" very dark hair from the hamburger.  I'll not say specifically which Braum's, but mid Southwest side. . .Think near a drive-in. . . 
> 
> The whole meal went in the trash and *NEVER AGAIN BRAUMS.*  That went for our whole crew who ordered food from Braum's that evening.
> 
> Sorry, a foot long hair does not just "accidentally" find its way into a hamburger.  Just the thought of the place makes now me want to puke, and I am usually not squeamish.


People lose hair all the time, by the hundreds. Why would a person with foot long hair be different? Braum's places them in every restaurant just for fun, you know. 

It's still gross, but assuming something nefarious isn't 100% fair.

----------


## jccouger

> Just a note for those already weary. . . 
> 
> I work nights on the Southside, and about two weeks ago we sent one of our employees over to Braum's to grab some dinner.  As I was eating the "regular hamburger" I noticed something not right, and pulled out a roughly 12" very dark hair from the hamburger.  I'll not say specifically which Braum's, but mid Southwest side. . .Think near a drive-in. . . 
> 
> The whole meal went in the trash and *NEVER AGAIN BRAUMS.*  That went for our whole crew who ordered food from Braum's that evening.
> 
> Sorry, a foot long hair does not just "accidentally" find its way into a hamburger.  Just the thought of the place makes now me want to puke, and I am usually not squeamish.


You'll live lol 

I feel like Braums quality has improved exponentially over the last few years.

----------


## kukblue1

Speaking of Braums anyone used their fresh market pickup?  I tired it once when they first started doing it after waiting 10 minutes I finally just went inside.  Friends that I have that work there say no one uses it.at  least at their locations   I been seeing a lot of Commercials for it lately.

----------


## PaddyShack

Since Bricktown Ballpark has put up the Braum's advertisements in the stadium, I think it begs the question when will Braum's open an urban location!?! There is only Marble Slab and the gelato inside the candy shop. Certainly we could support a small urban styled Braum's!!

----------


## Anonymous.

> Since Bricktown Ballpark has put up the Braum's advertisements in the stadium, I think it begs the question when will Braum's open an urban location!?! There is only Marble Slab and the gelato inside the candy shop. Certainly we could support a small urban styled Braum's!!


This would be a dream. Although I doubt they will ever stray from the Suburban style with the drive-thru. The closest one to downtown is the beat up one on Classen and 17th. Which is easily the worst Braums ever (including service). I wonder if it is on their store refresh schedule.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> This would be a dream. Although I doubt they will ever stray from the Suburban style with the drive-thru. The closest one to downtown is the beat up one on Classen and 17th. Which is easily the worst Braums ever (including service). I wonder if it is on their store refresh schedule.


For some reason, I am under the impression that Braums owns the lots immediately behind the 17th/classen location  (and has for several years).  That is why I have been surprised that they haven't rebuilt this location.

----------


## TheTravellers

The only thing we ever buy from Braum's is their eggnog - huge disappointment this year.  Used to be the only one we'd buy because it was the best - richest, best tasting, thickest, etc.  Now it's not - not as deep yellow of a color (not as many egg yolks), not as thick, and not as tasty (not enough spices), and on top of that, it's now $5.99, which is a 50% increase over last year (I think it was $3.99).  Everybody will still buy it because it's Braum's, but I'm done with them.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Knock on wood but Braums Whole Milk is by far the best whole milk IMO. Ralph’s brand whole milks comes in at a solid second for me. I’ve had a few glasses of Eggnog most without liquor some with it but overall I haven’t noticed a difference. Then again I’m not the biggest fan of it anymore.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Knock on wood but Braums Whole Milk is by far the best whole milk IMO. Ralph’s brand whole milks comes in at a solid second for me. I’ve had a few glasses of Eggnog most without liquor some with it but overall I haven’t noticed a difference. Then again I’m not the biggest fan of it anymore.


Braum's whole milk is very good, but I don't like their business practices (and their attempted purchase of the Donnay bldg), so eggnog is the only thing we (used to) buy there.  For milk, we're lucky that the Homeland on 18th/Classen carries half-gallons of Marak whole milk, it's fantastic (if you're not a heavy milk drinker, you have to shake it up every day so it won't turn into cream).

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> The only thing we ever buy from Braum's is their eggnog - huge disappointment this year.  Used to be the only one we'd buy because it was the best - richest, best tasting, thickest, etc.  Now it's not - not as deep yellow of a color (not as many egg yolks), not as thick, and not as tasty (not enough spices), and on top of that, it's now $5.99, which is a 50% increase over last year (I think it was $3.99).  Everybody will still buy it because it's Braum's, but I'm done with them.


A google search indicates egg nogg prices are way up nationwide this year. Looks like there are some butter issues with supply chain as well. So far as recollections of color and taste from years past, those are subjective. If you just don't like it this year, maybe try Whole Foods? It has good reviews.

----------


## TheTravellers

> A google search indicates egg nogg prices are way up nationwide this year. Looks like there are some butter issues with supply chain as well. So far as recollections of color and taste from years past, those are subjective. If you just don't like it this year, maybe try Whole Foods? It has good reviews.


Yeah, there are a few other options that are acceptable, it's just that Braum's was the gold (ha) standard.  I'm guessing avian flu, and all the other environmental stuff that's happened has made them be cheaper in the manufacturing process and charge more, but it's still not cool (just as it's not cool with every other major manufacturer of almost anything charging more just because they can, because of "inflation", which is mainly caused by corporate greed - https://www.salon.com/2022/10/19/kat...ation_partner/)

----------


## Roger S

> Homeland on 18th/Classen carries half-gallons of Marak whole milk, it's fantastic (if you're not a heavy milk drinker, you have to shake it up every day so it won't turn into cream).


Love Marak's milk... Not for drinking but it's the only milk I know of in the area that isn't Ultra Pasteurized so it's a great option to make cheese with.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Love Marak's milk... Not for drinking but it's the only milk I know of in the area that isn't Ultra Pasteurized so it's a great option to make cheese with.


Your post about it a while back is what made us try it (all the other brands carried by HL aren't as good or go bad quickly (or both, like Hiland, ugh)), thank you for that.  :Smile:

----------


## gjl

Try Fairlife milk. What you buy now has an expiration date in Feb 23. They say 2 weeks after it's opened.  It's all I've been drinking for the last year or so.

----------


## citywokchinesefood

Lomah Dairy in Wynadotte has the best milk in the state. The cheeses are fantastic as well. Sadly, it has been about two years since I have been able to make the trip with how busy life has been. It is an old school farm with a serve yourself honor system.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Lomah Dairy in Wynadotte has the best milk in the state. The cheeses are fantastic as well. Sadly, it has been about two years since I have been able to make the trip with how busy life has been. It is an old school farm with a serve yourself honor system.


They're permanently closed, per their FB page.  

gjl - Thanks for the tip about Fairlife, I'll have to investigate...

----------

